# January testers unite! 88 Testers and Counting!



## Cppeace

Anyone else already out for December and already planning their after new years testing?

If my ovulation is in my normal range I should be able to test around the 7th...but knowing me I'll prolly not be able to hold off and start testing around the 4th or 5th lol (Oddly enough I ovulated earlier than I ever have so will be testing on the 1st instead)

I'd be happy to keep track and post bfp for any who will be testing. I loved the December one so decided to go ahead and launch January since it is 1/3 through with December :)

Feel free to join in and let's cheer each other on.


1/1-
cppeace
BSN2MOM
Cosmosis

1/2-
Mkaykes
ilex88

1/3-
dream.dream -*BFP*- early loss :cry:
TeacherLynn
Cewsbaby

1/4-
WishnandHopn
Sarah369
flyingduster

1/5-
Blakesmummy09
Estarla- *BFP*
Sunbeam2017
Curlymikes
Purplepeanut
Jaggersmommy
CaseyJnr- *BFP* :cry:- Early loss

1/6-
teacup
Niksmommy- *BFP*

1/7-
krissie328
Sparrowmummy- *BFP*
wintersocks1
1/8-
Amandasb84

1/9-
jmack54
Stormykins- *BFP*- Early loss :cry:
babyplease22

1/10-
Ursaula
Seg

1/11-
FXMummyDuck

1/12-
DrJo718
jlg621- *BFP*
lilmisscaviar- *BFP*
Kirstiedenman
craigbaby
Yellow7687
Sleia

1/13-

Glovities- *BFP* was ectopic :cry:

1/14-
KateLynn88

1/15-
Ask4Joy
markswife10
Impatient27- *BFP*
London Kiwi

1/16-
carolinalocs
Rickyandlucy

1/17-
Mom15
hopefullnetter
Shell1987

1/18-
mjcanodance 
G x
Nursepaige
Myleighsaunt- *BFP*
Amy101
MEPride-*BFP* 

1/19-
Peach81- *bfp*
Murmers0110
sheeps24

1/20-
littlemisscie- *bfp*
Ragnhild- *bfp*

1/21-
Hopeful.89

1/22-
Wilkie
vaginismus

1/23-

1/24-
littlefishygg
Meg_bellamy
Nita2806

1/25-

Kaiecee
Hopfl4bbynbr4
Tristansmom
Mamana

1/26-
PSamuel- *BFP* 
jessthemess
hmcx- *BFP* 
1/27- 
romans8
StillPraying- *BFP*
xxxemmaxxx

1/28-
ImpatientLiz
KitteyKat2010- *BFP!*
JoJazie
Mkaykes

1/29-

1/30-
Zoe2010
Hannah1029
ilex88- *BFP*

1/31-


amanda111308

Date to be announced: 
CanadianMoose
DJ987- *BFP*
MissMcCoy- *BFP*
KTandJT
Tkeith8109


:dust:


----------



## blakesmummy09

Hey :wave: can I join? I'm out too for December but I should be ovulating I think Christmas Day so will be testing about the 5th x


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Blakesmummy! Happy to have you onboard! What day should I put you down for testing in January? :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Thanks Hun if you put me down for the 5th please. Are you doing anything different this cycle? x


----------



## Cppeace

I actually am. My guy has kinda low sex drive so I will be adding some insemination near my ovulation time as well as encouraging old fashion bow chica wow wow lol

Will add you above right now. 

How bout you? Trying anything new this cycle?


----------



## Cppeace

Bumping to invite more January testers :) Happy to add many names to the first post :)


----------



## KylasBaby

We will be starting ttc #2 in January but not sure exactly when. I don't ovulate the same time each month as I have PCOS, so thisbcurrent cycle I'm on will help me more accurately predict. But if it a like my last cycle I should O January 17th and my two previous BFPs were at 8 dpo so I'll be testing at 8dpo which is January 25th!

Would love to connect to some other ladies who will be ttc in january. I know it all early yet to know who will be as most are probably trying this month as well and will obviously only still be ttc if they weren't successful this month.

Will update when I know my dates better.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I'll be testing on the 11th! I know I'm in the other thread but thought it'd be fun to be in a testing one, so could you add me please? :)


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome KylasBaby :) ..Glad to have you on board. Hope you ovulate when you expect and I'll put you down for the 28th :) 
:dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Hey FX! Glad to have you. Yeah I am in a ton of different threads on here lol I'll def add you for the 11th :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey, sorry should be more around the 25th. I calculated wrong as ff is going by my longer cycles, but last cycle was shorter. I finally get a good idea of my cycles and then they shift again. Story of my life lol


----------



## Cppeace

No problem. It's an easy Adjust :) I know how cycles shifting can be a total pain.. Hope yours is ready to balance out.


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks. Freaking out a bit as my girlfriend and I use a donor and we recently bought a house MUCH further from dds donor so going to be tricky to say the least.


----------



## Cppeace

yeah I bet that will be a nice hat trick... Maybe some sleepovers for one side of the other around ovulation day?


----------



## KylasBaby

We don't know him well enough for that. Depending on when I ovulate we could get a hotel close to him if I ovulate not too far from the weekend. Would have to be a Saturday-Sunday as dd would have a sleepover with my parents and we would need to come up with a good cover story lol. Actually my mom would probably stay at our house with her. We could even stretch it to a Sunday-Monday, but then dd would have to stay at my parents as my mom works (daycare in her home, but kids there early). If I ovulate on say a Friday, gonna be much more tricky. He says he sometimes works maybe 20 minutes from us, but what are the odds? If he can't so that maybe he can meet us a bit closer? Idk. Gonna be tricky


----------



## Cppeace

lol Yeah does sound a bit tricky,but fate will find a way :)


----------



## Cppeace

Just curious, you don't have to answer if you don't want, but will the same one of you two who had your daughter being doing it again or is the other of you taking a turn? Personally I think it neat that ya'll could swap if ya'll wanted lol... I'd love it if it were my guy that had to do some of the fertility tracking for once:haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

I'll be carrying again. I've always wanted wanted my children to be full biological siblings. Which is why we are going with the same donor again despite me being in contact with 2 other families who used him and all 3 of our girls having the same milk/soy protein intolerance and sleep issues. It's much easier for me. I'm 27. She's 35. I work for my mother in her home daycare. So if I need to take it easy or sit or nap when the kids nap I can. She's a retail manager and is on her feet nearly but her whole shift. Not enough wiggle room in her job if she's not feeling well or is exhausted. And she doesn't want to lol. I'm the primary caretaker also as dd comes to work with me. She's home one day a week with Oh, one day with us both then 2 days just me and 3 days she goes ronwork with me. Personally I think it would be hard for her to have a biological child and then for it to bond more closely with me as I'm the primary caretaker. I know now it's hard as dd is closest with me and it she doesn't feel good or ales sleepy or scared or overwhelmed or anything she wants me. But I think it would be another level to have your biological child reject you like that. But that maybjust be my feelings on it. 

There was a while after dd when I had my lady bits stitched up and couldn't sit without a pillow that I said I was never doing it again and she said she would. But I healed as realied it wasn't so horrible. Yes it sucked. A lot! But you heal quickly and move on so I said I would do it again and she once again said she didn't want to. So I think if I didn't want to she would but just so we could have another. Not because she really wanted to.


----------



## Cppeace

Thank you. I figured it was something like that. Yeah, I'm sure it does bother her some that you are closer to your dd, but that may change some as she gets older. 

Hopefully, you ovulate when you need to and get your BFP fast. How many cycles did it take last time?


----------



## drjo718

I'd like to join! My dh and I will be trying for #2 soon. Dd is 7.5 months, I'm done breastfeeding bc my already very low milk supply dried up :(, and I haven't had a postpartum period, yet. I have PCOS with extremely random cycles (anywhere from 2 to 5 months apart), so I'll be starting femara tomorrow. After I had surgery to remove a fibroid, it took is 2 femara cycles to conceive dd, so I'm hoping it won't take long this time. We tried a total of 16 months for dd. I had bells palsy and gestational hypertension with dd, plus 18 weeks of nausea and intense heartburn, and then a partially separated pubic bone, but I actually loved being pregnant. Call me crazy! I'm looking forward to it again. Anyway, I'll be testing roughly around January 10 if I ovulate when I used to with femara.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Ladies, Can I join too?
If I dont get my BFP this week (Im not feeling overly positive about it) i'll be testing on Friday 13th... lucky for some right! x


----------



## blakesmummy09

I keep hearing things about green tea etc so might look at that this cycle and eating more veg as I do slack on the healthy eating side of things x


----------



## KylasBaby

Cppeace said:


> Thank you. I figured it was something like that. Yeah, I'm sure it does bother her some that you are closer to your dd, but that may change some as she gets older.
> 
> Hopefully, you ovulate when you need to and get your BFP fast. How many cycles did it take last time?

First cycle with my MMC and first cycle with dd. Hoping this time is just as fast!



drjo718 said:


> I'd like to join! My dh and I will be trying for #2 soon. Dd is 7.5 months, I'm done breastfeeding bc my already very low milk supply dried up :(, and I haven't had a postpartum period, yet. I have PCOS with extremely random cycles (anywhere from 2 to 5 months apart), so I'll be starting femara tomorrow. After I had surgery to remove a fibroid, it took is 2 femara cycles to conceive dd, so I'm hoping it won't take long this time. We tried a total of 16 months for dd. I had bells palsy and gestational hypertension with dd, plus 18 weeks of nausea and intense heartburn, and then a partially separated pubic bone, but I actually loved being pregnant. Call me crazy! I'm looking forward to it again. Anyway, I'll be testing roughly around January 10 if I ovulate when I used to with femara.

Pcos here too. I also had a lot of nausea with dd (20 weeks!) and tore my pubic symphysis (mid 20something weeks) and was so miserable burn loved being pregnant!


----------



## mjcanodance

Hi! Would like to join. I'll be testing Jan. 18th!


----------



## Cppeace

London Kiwi said:


> Hey Ladies, Can I join too?
> If I dont get my BFP this week (Im not feeling overly positive about it) i'll be testing on Friday 13th... lucky for some right! x

You are def welcome and in my beliefs 13s are sacred so are very lucky for me :)
I'll put you down for the 13th but if you happen to get a bfp in December I'll just mark you as such !Good luck!


----------



## Cppeace

blakesmummy09 said:


> I keep hearing things about green tea etc so might look at that this cycle and eating more veg as I do slack on the healthy eating side of things x

Both sound good. Let us know if you notice any differences with it :)


----------



## Cppeace

That is awesome Kylasbaby! Hope it does happen just as fast and hopefully the insemination will help in my case as well :)


----------



## Cppeace

mjcanodance said:


> Hi! Would like to join. I'll be testing Jan. 18th!

Welcome! I'll def put you down for the 18th! Are you just starting out ttc or do you have a kinda long cycle? Just curious?


----------



## carolinalocs

Cppeace should be testing on the 16th!


----------



## drjo718

My first pp period showed up today, so I'll be changing my testing date to Jan 12.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome you two, you have been added! :dust:


----------



## drjo718

Cppeace- I should be Jan 12. Thanks!


----------



## WishnandHopn

I will be testing around Jan 6! This cycle the plan is to BD every other day from cd8 to cd16, start opks tomorrow (cd10), and really hoping to O before we head to my parents place on the 23rd!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry for the Mixup Drjo and Carolina but ya'll should be right now. I added you Wishn :) 
This dang ad issue has kept me from posting much today...

My CM is starting to look a little more favorable so I may ovulate a little earlier so I may end up testing earlier, but will adjust if so. :) Hope everyone is doing well and that the baby dust is abundant in this thread for the New year :)
:dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Hi again all :)

My CM is getting closer to watery so I may actually ovulate on cd 16 like I used to instead of 19-22 like I had. We shall see.
I feel good this cycle :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sounds promising cppeace! Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks Mummyduck! I want us all to have loads of that bby dust :dust:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks cppeace! I think we might be cycle buddies this month...I'm cd11 today and had some EWCM this morning. Only women TTC get this excited about their bodily secretions!


----------



## Cppeace

lol true that lol. Yep we are on the same cycle day. Hoping my body cooperate on letting me ovulate a few days earlier than it has been. Would be nice to be able to test on new years day :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

Cppeace I actually am having exactly the same thing but no ovulation pains so I'm not sure what's happening. I'm supposed to ov right over the xmas period so I'm not really trying this month and not stressing if we don't bd when I ovulate as I want to concentrate on giving my children a wonderful Christmas x


----------



## Cppeace

hmm dunno what's going on with us Blakesmummy. Today I had tons of watery cm with touches of ew- I rarely feel much of any ovulation pain on the left side which is where I should ovulate this time- so I can't depend on that, but my opk was still very negative yesterday so it doesn't predict me ovulating today but that massive temp drop shows a surge of estrogen for sure..... Craziness


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hi ladies!! 
Can I join you? I'm officially out for December :( 
My cycles have been long the two before my last one were 44+ days, this last one was 35, I am hoping that means my cycles are regulating. I'm 10m Post Partum from DS, so TTC #2. 
I go back to work from my maternity in the middle of January and I am hoping I will be off again to grow my family within a year. DS took 15 cycles to conceive and was e are hoping our next happens much faster! This will be our 4th cycle TTC #2! 
I will be testing January 21st


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Hopeful! Sure all are welcome. Glad it sounds like your cycle is regulating for you. Hopefully you get that bfp for a new years gift :) How are you tracking your fertility?
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks cppeace!!

I am temping and using fertility friend to track my cycles, this cycle I'm going to try some OPK's as well as CM (I didn't have much this last cycle). This cycle we are going to try preseed again. (I used it when we conceived our son)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Your mucus sounds promising for a good O! I hope you get your BFP his cycle!


----------



## G x

Hi ladies,hoping to join you all in the wait for our BFP!

AF just arrived today for me so I'm CD1 of my 3rd cycle after MC in September and hoping this is my lucky cycle. 
I should be testing 18th January if my O day stays the same as last cycle. 

I've just ordered more Opk's and I'll be continuing to check CM but I won't temp again this cycle just with the holiday, I want to enjoy them as much as possible with out over stressing.

Sending lots of :dust: to all you ladies x


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks Hopeful!
I hope we all get that bfp for the new year :)
Sounds like you have it covered. Preseed gets great endorsements on the site lol I generally have plenty of watery and ewcm so haven't tried it.Hope it works great for you though :)


----------



## Cppeace

Hiya Gx :) Welcome. The start of the cycle always sucks but brand new year coming and plenty of time to get that BFP in January! :)


----------



## Estarla

Yes!! Please put me down for the fifth of January &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Cppeace

Will do Estarla. 
GX and Hopeful what dates should I put ya'll down for?


----------



## rickyandlucy

Count me in! Should be testing around January 16. Hard to know 'til I know when I am going to O. My cycles are completely whacky. Will be on my third round of clomid; doubled dose from 50 to 100 mg this time.


----------



## Cppeace

Well I'll put you down for the 16th for now Rickyandlucy and if it changes let me know and I'll adjust :)
Welcome and :dust:


----------



## Hopeful.89

January 21st please! :)


----------



## Cppeace

Hopeful and G x you both have been added. I wish you both the best of luck in the coming days :) 
:dust:
:bunny:
:xmas7:


----------



## babylights

Cppeace said:


> hmm dunno what's going on with us Blakesmummy. Today I had tons of watery cm with touches of ew- I rarely feel much of any ovulation pain on the left side which is where I should ovulate this time- so I can't depend on that, but my opk was still very negative yesterday so it doesn't predict me ovulating today but that massive temp drop shows a surge of estrogen for sure..... Craziness

Can I commiserate with you ladies?? I was supposed to test around Christmas but we had a very stressful situation right around when I was supposed to ovulate, around the 14th, plus I've been sick. So I'm on my third round of fertile-ish CM, about 10 days of negative OPK's, and completely erratic BBT! I thought I might be ovulating today, but my temp this morning shot up. Sigh. Just wish I would ovulate at some point we can actually BD (we'll be staying with friends for the next week or so).


----------



## Cppeace

aww Babylights sorry to hear that hon. So did your temp shoot up like into ovulation territory today?


----------



## babylights

Cppeace said:


> aww Babylights sorry to hear that hon. So did your temp shoot up like into ovulation territory today?

Yup, it's up almost .4 degrees :shrug: And usually I have no issues with EWCM but this month is like scrounging for it lol. 

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Cppeace

I am coming on on ovulation It should be 2-5 days fro now. I'm producing loads of EWCM and my opk is working up well so I'm think I'll ovulate cd 16 which is early for me and in 2 days FX.

So if you shot up into ovulation territory than hopefully that's a good thing. did ya'll have a shot at dtd in the past few days? And on lack of EW- are you properly hydrated? I find I produce much less ew if I don't drink at least 40 ounces of water a day.


----------



## babylights

Yay FX you do ovulate early and get your BFP soon!

We BD 3 days ago so maybe we're still in it. I used the CB digital OPK's for the first time last month and I got a smiley face the same day I ovulated. How common is it to miss the LH surge? I use FMU, which it says is okay, because it's impossible for me to hold my pee for four hours during the day.

And you're so right about the hydration - I've totally been slacking on the hydration this month.


----------



## Cppeace

It can be pretty easy to miss an lh surge. For some women the surge only lasts a few hours for others it lasts a couple days. You should still be in it if it was 3 days. Sperm can easily live that long even in creamy cm.


----------



## babylights

Thanks so much for that, I could use all the hope I can get! 

I recently upped my hormone creams because I read that stress can inhibit them, I just hope I'm not getting a false rise in BBT. Honestly, women should really get some kind of amazing treat every month we TTC and don't get a BFP. Like a calorie-less chocolate cake, at least.


----------



## Cppeace

lol babylights that should be some kinda law for sure 
I doubt it's a false rise but you should know with next two temps. You were stressed so prolly just delayed it a week- it happens pretty often.


----------



## babylights

I really hope so! Looking at my chart, I could've O'd on Sunday, if FF counts a .2-ish degree rise as one of three needed for crosshairs!

Does everyone have their excuse for not drinking on NYE ready?? I'm just gonna blame my cold. DH and I will be in Vegas for about 5 days after Christmas, boy do I wish I could drink. Or rather - I wish I knew that I'm not drinking because I will be baking a baby for.sure.


----------



## Cppeace

From looking at your chart I'd say todays temp is the most likely for positive ovulation. 

Lol I don't drink so I don't need an excuse.Me and my guy are boring homebodies.


----------



## babylights

Oh, you think I ovulated today? I am having pretty strong ovulation pains today. Although, my temp for today is definitely in post-O territory for me.


----------



## Cppeace

No I would say you ovulated yesterday and that is why the temp shot up today.


----------



## babylights

Okay, gotcha. That makes more sense :)


----------



## babylights

Cppeace, you're so knowledgeable. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Cppeace

On and off for about 20 months. (About 15 months of actually ttc, 3 months of a limbo/ pregnancy and 2 months of ntnp) My guy has low sex drive so we really don't have sex often enough to conceive. We are adding home insemination to the routine now to see if that does the trick for us :) I am a research junkie so I research anything that interests me and that is a lot of stuff lol


----------



## babylights

Wow I didn't know you could actually inseminate at home! My DH was joking that we should just do that because I've gotten a little no nonsense about TTC BD lol

I think I read about your limbo in another thread - you poor thing!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah the 3 month limbo was terrible and the not knowing was worse than the actual miscarriage. Yeah Home insemination is easy and has about the same chances as sex. Basically my guy does his thing in a clean plastic container and I use a syringe to inseminate into my vagina. Most have great success with it. It's way less stressful on my guy and hopefully works.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Cppeace I did some research into home insemination when I thought we might not be able to BD this month. Some have had success using a soft cup instead of a syringe, or they use the syringe and then a soft cup to keep it all in there. I hope it works for you. 

Can you change my test date to Jan 4? I had a positive OPK this morning and O pain this evening, so I'm counting tomorrow as my O day. I might test early on Dec 31...if it's BFN I won't feel bad about having a few drinks. My friends would definitely know something was up with me if I didn't drink at all on NYE!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I have researched the whole soft cup option- if after 3 months of just syringe doesn't work then I will look into the soft cup but honestly think I will have a hard time getting it in. I am very tight 
Will do on the date change :) :dust:


----------



## London Kiwi

Have any of you ladies tried acupuncture or know anyone that has seen a positive result from getting it?
I've read a few articles on it and some people swear by it so thinking its worth a go?


----------



## KylasBaby

Ideally the syringe and cup will both be sterile. If not then sanitized EXTREMELY well with no soap or water residue as both kill sperm. Make sure to suck them up into the syringe slowly and to push them outbalowly as to not damage them.


----------



## Amandasb84

Hi can you add me please, im due to ovulate next few days and then af due around 8th Jan.

We are TTC #2 been trying since July, we have had a cycle of pre seed and ovulation tests no luck so far going to carry on with the ovulation test and doing the deed every other day until af due


----------



## MKaykes

I'll be testing on the 2nd! What a happy new year it'll be if we finally get our :bfp:



London Kiwi said:


> Have any of you ladies tried acupuncture or know anyone that has seen a positive result from getting it?
> I've read a few articles on it and some people swear by it so thinking its worth a go?

My dad's girlfriend used to run an acupuncture clinic (retired now), I haven't tried it yet but I'm thinking about it. I just asked her about it last weekend, if it really worked and she believes it does. Mostly relaxes things and improves blood flow.


----------



## London Kiwi

MKaykes I have read alot about blood flow etc. There is no harm in giving it a go right. But its a pricey habit to have to keep up if it doesnt work. With the holiday season coming up it was hard to get an appointment but ive managed to get one early Jan so i'll try it out and see what happens.

I hope you get your BFP on the 2nd :) 



MKaykes said:


> I'll be testing on the 2nd! What a happy new year it'll be if we finally get our :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> London Kiwi said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies tried acupuncture or know anyone that has seen a positive result from getting it?
> I've read a few articles on it and some people swear by it so thinking its worth a go?
> 
> My dad's girlfriend used to run an acupuncture clinic (retired now), I haven't tried it yet but I'm thinking about it. I just asked her about it last weekend, if it really worked and she believes it does. Mostly relaxes things and improves blood flow.Click to expand...


----------



## Cppeace

So, Gals I apparently just ovulated my earliest ever at cd 14. That's simply crazy and will put my cycle ending on the 1st or 2nd so I will be testing on the 1st...

I added the two newest. 

Thanks for the advice Kylasbaby. It is how we did it the two times we had a chance to lol...I thought we'd have a few more days lol


----------



## London Kiwi

Hopefully a NY BFP for you Cppeace


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks Kiwi, I'm still feeling good bout it :)


----------



## BSN2MOM

I'm on the fence! Either I will test on 12/31 or on 1/1... probably will shy away from any new years celebration drinks just in case either way but if AF rears her head on 12/31 then bottoms up  ! Best of luck ladies!


----------



## babylights

It seems I did ovulate this month according to FF and will be testing 1/3, yippee!


----------



## Cppeace

Awesome babylights, lets see that temp keep climbing :)


----------



## babylights

Speaking of which, holy temp rise cppeace!!! I've decided not to temp anymore and just enjoy the holidays. But hopefully we'll both get our BFP's soon! When will you be testing? Testing buddies??


----------



## Cppeace

lol thanks, came earlier than I figured but yeah that is a pretty normal jump for me. I generally go up about a degree from day before ovulation to 1dpo. 
I should be testing around the 1st now. lol I will be 11 dpo then which my lp ranges from 10-12 days(Used to be 15 days though so who knows)


----------



## Cppeace

See like this is a normal cycle for me back from June https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/june%20ff.png
My normal extremely spike on 1dpo lol


----------



## 28329

Hi, can i join you? Could i be put down for the 28th of January? Im due af any day now and pretty sure it'll happen.


----------



## babylights

As a 'slow riser' myself lol, that rise is amazing!!! FX it's your month!

On another note, I'm having ovulation pains on my other side at 3DPO, could that be another egg releasing? My mom's been having dreams that I'll have multiples, and her dreams are scary accurate lol


----------



## Cppeace

It is possible but usually the progesterone stops a second egg release but within the first 24 hours it is possible.

28329 welcome I will add you ! :)


----------



## peach81

Good morning, ladies. I'm out this month, so you can put me down for January 19th.


----------



## Cppeace

Hiya Peach 81. Sorry bout AF but best of wishes in the new year :)
I will add you :) :dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Babylights... After I lectured you now I have questions if I dropped two eggs or what. lol
I had mild ovulation pain(pretty normal for the left side), loads of ewcm and then my normal temp spike showing ovulation, but last night I finally got a positive opk, had much worse ovulation pain and just as much ewcm and more of a spike today.. What the heck lol
We inseminated again just to be safe lol


----------



## babylights

That would totally fit in with your guideline of within 24 hours! How would you feel about multiples?

I said I wasn't temping anymore this cycle in order to cut down on the stress, and now I'm sitting here stressing about whether my decreased water intake this past month affected my fertility. It's like I will seek out any reason to worry ugh


----------



## Cppeace

I dunno how to feel about possible multiples.. They don't run in the family, but I am obese which increases the odds of multiple eggs dropping... It is bad to my guy and would make me much less likely to have the home delivery I want.I also would not know there was twins until heartbeats could be heard far along the 3rd trimester as I will have no ultra sounds. It would be crazy


----------



## babylights

Why won't you have ultrasounds?


----------



## Cppeace

I don't believe in them except in possible emergency situations. There is a lot of negative things that can be possibly made worse or caused by the ultrasound waves and heat.More and more are given and in my opinion that isn't healthy for the babe. My mom had us 3 without a single ultrasound and we were all perfect.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Cppeace that temp rise is out of this world! I have never seen one that big so fast!

I always wanted twins, until I had my son, but if I had them first I wouldn't have known any different! 

My period was very short this cycle, only 2.5-3 days, super heavy and terrible cramping day before and day of then almost non-existent for the next two days. I'm starting to think I miscarried (chemical pregnancy I guess). My temps were high right until the second day of bleeding. If I wasn't temping I would have thought this was implantation bleeding. Strange cycle!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah sounds like a possible chemical to me Hopeful. I think I may have had a chemical my last cycle too. I was 10 days late and had an unusual amount of clots in AF and then having this super fertile and early ovulation to boot. Well My normal 1dpo temp is usually about a degree up so that is pretty normal but today's temp being even higher by .3 is unusual. Typically if I have another rise it's like .1 . It is one of many things that makes me suspect 2 eggs dropped :dohh:


----------



## CanadianMoose

I haven't Had my AF yet but it's coming, thought I would just introduce myself and put my name out there. Don't know when I'll test or anything till the witch comes.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome CanadianMoose! I've seen you around the forum. Sorry you feel AF is on the way. I wish you the best luck to get a New Years BFP!


----------



## DJ987

:hi:

I'm in the same boat as CanadianMoose. I'm waiting on AF who is a day late but I tested on Thursday and it was bfn so I'm certain I'm out! Not sure on testing date until the witch shows up!


----------



## Cppeace

No Problem dj987, when you guys are ready to give me a date I'll add it. Until then feel free just to hang out and chit chat about whatever :)


----------



## DJ987

Cppeace said:


> No Problem dj987, when you guys are ready to give me a date I'll add it. Until then feel free just to hang out and chit chat about whatever :)

:thumbup: thank you!


----------



## Sarah369

Can I be added to 4th jan please.


----------



## 28329

I hate having a long lp. I know im out for december but af is due anywhere between 17 and 20 dpo. Im 15 dpo and getting nothing but bfn. I want to try again!!


----------



## Cppeace

Sure Sarah, Welcome!

28329 how long is your lp? and just fyi, some women don't get a bfp until 20 dpo or later.


----------



## Sarah369

Thank you. This will be our last baby if all goes well in the new year. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Cppeace

Nice Sarah. I am working on our first. Hope we both have new years bfp in January :)


----------



## ilex88

Can I join in? I'll be testing on 2nd Jan. Period isn't due until the 3rd, but that's my first day back at work after being off over Christmas & new year, so I'm pretty sure I'll be testing the day before.

I seem to be settling into 25 day cycles, so I'll probably have another date to add later in January too. I'll hope for the best though and keep my fingers crossed that won't be needed!

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome ilex88! I will add you. I ovulated way early for me and cycle is being crazy right so if I get no bfp I may be testing twice too :) 
I will add you :)


----------



## babylights

Cppeace I'd never heard that about ultrasounds, I'll be researching that for sure, thanks for the heads-up!

I had a super restless sleep last night, putting me in-between 4 & 5 DPO. I was having a crazy amount of sharp little pinches/twinges in my lower left abdomen, the side I ovulated from. I also went to the bathroom twice overnight. FX it means something good!


----------



## Cppeace

ooo I sure hope those are good signs for you babylights. 
Yeah I research a ton... There is no definite 100% proof they cause harn, but the last time studies were done on them was 20 years ago before the ultrasounds got way stronger. Getting one or 2 prolly will do no real harm, but doctors and patients want so many now it can def be overkill and possibly cause issues. Dopplers are way way worse though just fyi.


----------



## 28329

Cppeace said:


> Sure Sarah, Welcome!
> 
> 28329 how long is your lp? and just fyi, some women don't get a bfp until 20 dpo or later.

Af came for me today. Last cycle my lp was either 12 or 19 days. When ttc my son i had a 16 day lp. So my lp this time was 15 days. I ovulated super early too. On cd 8 making my cycle 23 days long. Very short for me.


----------



## Cppeace

28329 ... hmmm sorry your cycles being wonky. Hopefully, the new year gives you either a bfp or more reliable cycle.


----------



## Cppeace

FYI:
I found this really interesting:

The early pregnancy factor

The early pregnancy factor or EPF is a imuno-suppressant protein and has been detected in mammals right after conception. Its function is to prevent the immune system from attacking the new embryo. Research carried out on human embryos showed positive results within 48 hrs after conception. 
Pregnancy symptoms 48 hrs after conception?

Some women just know right away when they are pregnant. Also, a large percentage of women start to feel pregnancy symptoms very early on, even as early as a few days after conception. Health professionals will tell you that this is not possible since implantation hasn't occurred yet. However, in light of the research done on the early pregnancy factor, it could indeed be possible! The imuno-suppressant functions of the EPF could cause pregnancy symptoms to occur especially if your body is more sensitive to this protein. Morning sickness, in particular, has been linked to immunity suppression


----------



## glovities

Put me down for jan 13th. Thanks! I really dont want to test early because i had a chemical this month. 3 weeks is a long way off tho!


----------



## Cppeace

Will do Glovities. Welcome :)


----------



## babylights

Merry Christmas all! 7DPO today and I woke up to super achy thighs and back. I'm still having cramps right around my pubic bone on the side I ovulated from and they kind of radiate down my leg. So strange. 

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## WishnandHopn

Babylights, I hope those cramps are a good sign for you! My symptom spotting goes into overdrive around 7 dpo usually. I'm only 4 dpo today so any cramps I'm feeling are likely due to all the goodies I've been munching on today! 

Hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cppeace

I'm congested and sneezy. Having mild cramps on and off, muscle cramps in legs, shooting headache on occasion and I think I'm getting heart burn... I never get heartburn! Craziest cycle ever I swear.


----------



## Estarla

I'm CD 18 and no ovulation so far. OPK negative every day, no drop and increase in heart rate or temperature. Had EW two days ago and was getting excited but it was only one patch and that has been all. Getting impatient and worried. Before the pill my cycle was regular and always 28 days, now this is my second cycle off and nothing's happening. &#128532; Sorry for the rant. This is worse than the tww.


----------



## mom2pne

Good luck and baby :dust: ! I hope you get :bfp: s!

I got a :bfp: on New Year's Day 2009 and it was a great way to start out the year. Lennox was born September 8th and such a blessing after having a loss the year before. He was actually due on the 13th which was 9 months exactly from when I was due with my April 2008 loss. [edd December 13th, 2008]


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry Estarla. Yes, coming off bc is different for everyone. Some women 1 or 2 months to normal, some it takes 6 months or more. Hope you get that eggy to drop soon.

Mom2pne, A new years bfp would be awesome! I will be testing then.


----------



## CanadianMoose

AF started today so I'm in the January thread now! it's a pleasure to be with you ladies and be apart of the journey this month :)

AF in January is due around the 26th so I'll probably be testing around the 20th. I'll post again after Ovulation but I think I'm gonna try and keep a very low key hands off approach this time to try and reduce stress. Goodluck to all those in the TWW right now! :D


----------



## Cppeace

Well, Canadianmoose, welcome and great luck for a new years BFP!


----------



## babylights

8DPO and I'm also starting to feel sick - sore throat, congestion, sneezing - but I think it's just from it actually being cold and not getting as much/as sound of sleep since we've been out of town for over a week. My back is really killing me and now my cramps feel like AF and not twinges so...


----------



## Cppeace

Af cramps at 8dpo is a great sign. What is your normal lp?


----------



## babylights

It is?? It's 16 days so I'm smack dab in the middle. I pretty much have all of my PMS symptoms. I'm also super moody I think but that's also because my MIL such. a. weirdo!!! Ugh such a bizarre woman. 

It looks like you had a nice implantation dip! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Cppeace

What I had was too early for an implantation dip. It was just an estrogen surge. 

Yes, AF like cramps, especially 7-11 dpo is a great sign for many. :dust:


----------



## babylights

I was reading up on implantation and although rare, apparently it can occur as early as 3DPO. FX!! Wish I could send you the dust emoji but i'm on my phone lol


----------



## Cppeace

well, those aren't true implantation dips. An implantation dip is caused by a rush of estrogen as the blastocyst is enveloped into the uterus. Early drops(before 6dpo) are from just a surge of estrogen that can occur from the fertilized egg sending out chemicals, or just normally without a fertilized egg for some. I had ewcm through 3dpo and a touch of it on 5 dpo as well. I have had really high estrogen this cycle I would guess. No clue why. Totally unusual for me, but is why I ovulated so early. 
It also could be why I may have dropped two eggs :shock: 
We shall see in a few more days. My Lp is generally only 10-12 days.


----------



## Dream.dream

Cppeace said:


> well, those aren't true implantation dips. An implantation dip is caused by a rush of estrogen as the blastocyst is enveloped into the uterus. Early drops(before 6dpo) are from just a surge of estrogen that can occur from the fertilized egg sending out chemicals, or just normally without a fertilized egg for some. I had ewcm through 3dpo and a touch of it on 5 dpo as well. I have had really high estrogen this cycle I would guess. No clue why. Totally unusual for me, but is why I ovulated so early.
> It also could be why I may have dropped two eggs :shock:
> We shall see in a few more days. My Lp is generally only 10-12 days.

Here's to hoping that unusual means theres a baby in the works for you


----------



## Cppeace

Thank you Dream :)


----------



## Estarla

Good luck &#128522;


----------



## Cppeace

thanks :)


----------



## Mom15

Cppeace - can you add me? As always I don't know when AF will be due because I'm so irregular. I would love to achieve O between CD20-25. So maybe you can put me down at the bottom as to be determined :). Will go back and read through the thread to see who is here and how everyone is doing :)


----------



## Cppeace

Will do Mom15 :) Welcome! Hope you ovulate just when you need to ! :)


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies! 

Peace we always seem to end up on the same threads! Lol

my cycles are still messed up (mc in Aug and 2 chemicals) DH and I are "NTNP" but I intend to make it a little more trying by pulling out some lingerie this month lol My DD1s birthday is January 27th so I plan to test that day for good luck:flower:

Okay going to read through and get to know all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome StillPraying! Always glad to have you! I will definitely put you down for the 27th! 

Sorry AF got you, but a January bfp is magical for a great year to come!

I adjusted my temps last night since was sleep has been so shorted. Woke this morn after a pretty long normal sleep to a big drop so who knows with me.


----------



## babylights

Hope it's a great sign for you cppeace!!

9dpo and last night around midnight I had a huge glob of creamy yellow CM, the kind that feels like you've peed your pants (sorry TMI!). This only happens to me when I'm ovulating and getting EWCM so I'm starting to let myself be a teeeeeeny tiny bit hopeful? Still not really though. Twinges are continuing, as well as boob pain and backache.


----------



## Cppeace

Babylights I'd take that as a definite good sign. When shall you test? :)


----------



## babylights

Gonna try to hold out until at least Jan 1, recommended test day is Jan 3. 

Are you testing on the 1st?


----------



## Cppeace

I'm trying to hold out for the 1st.. I may start testing on the 31st though- bad bad me. I usually start testing at 10dpo. My LP is only 10-12 days long. The 31st is 11dpo- the first is 12 dpo.


----------



## MissMcCoy

You can add me to the testers. My cycle has decided to go crazy this month. Im currently on CD 32. 
I really have no idea when ill test. I will though. 

What brand of tests is everyone using? I was looking on amazon and found easy at home or wondfo? Anyone have experience? 
My last ttc cycle i bought very expensive drugstore tests... Before heading to the dollaramma tests.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome MissMcCoy! 
For HPTs I generally go with Wondfos, First response, The First signals from walmart- I purchased some supposedly really sensitive 10miu ones with mixed review called Sure Predicts... For OPKs I generally go Wondfo or Easy at Home.


----------



## littlefishygg

AF has started for me so moving onto January. 
If the Soy Isoflavones work again for me I should be testing around the 24th. 

A little about me.

I am 25, TTC baby number 2. I have a 2 year old son who I fell pregnant with on my second cycle trying. I have been TTC since July and this will be cycle no 6. I suffered a chemical pregnancy in cycle number 4. I am using baby aspirin due to an autoimmune problem and taking Soy Isoflavones to bring ovulation forward (took it for the first time last cycle and bought it forward from between CD22-26 to CD 18).
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome littlefishy. Sorry, it's being a little more rough conceiving this time. Hopefully you get that BFP for a Happy New Year! I will add you to the 24th and if that changes I will adjust it! If I don't get a BFP from this cycle, as early as my last ovulation was, even if my ovulation goes back to cd19 I should still be able to test again in late January lol so here's hoping we both get a January BFP!


----------



## cosmosis

Hello :) I'm new here. I'll be testing starting on the 1st!


----------



## Sunbeam2017

I'll be testing 5/6th Jan! X


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Cosmosis and Sunbeam! I will add both of you! Good luck with those BFP! :dust:


----------



## Jaggersmommy

I will be testing on it 9th (trying not to sooner &#55357;&#56838;). This is our second month of trying and my second month off of the pill. I was on ortho tri cyclen lo for almost 2 years. This will be #3, I also have 3 & 6 year old boys.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Jaggersmommy! I will definitely add you to the list! Are you doing any monitoring(opks, bbt, fern testing)? It can sometimes take several months for your cycle to go back to a normal fertile one after a year or more on bbc. Hopefully, this will be a great fertile month for you!


----------



## krissie328

I'll be testing January 7th. :happydance:


----------



## Cppeace

Great to see you here Krissie. I will add you to the list. FX for you. :)


----------



## Dream.dream

I should be testing around the 3 or 4th . Ill be 8 dpo . Fingers crossed ladies


----------



## Curlymikes

Can you put me down for the 5th! I too ovulated earlier than ever on cd 16! Im so proud, usually i have like 40 day cycles so i hope this one is the one!


----------



## StillPraying

Uuugghhh AF needs to be gone already! Lol only cycle day 2


----------



## Stormykins

Can I please join? :)

I'm on my 2nd cycle of TTC #2. Had a chemical last cycle :( Just got a positive opk today so fingers crossed for this cycle!!!

I will probably be testing around January 9.


----------



## 28329

last cycle i had a positive opk on cd 7 and ovulated on cd 8. This cycle, because of the early ovulation i decided to start testing with opks today, cd 5. And it was only bloody positive!!


----------



## Estarla

Jaggersmommy said:


> I will be testing on it 9th (trying not to sooner &#65533;&#65533;). This is our second month of trying and my second month off of the pill. I was on ortho tri cyclen lo for almost 2 years. This will be #3, I also have 3 & 6 year old boys.

Same boat. Second month off the pill! Waiting for ovulation. CD 20 and so far nothing. If I will ovulate soon I'm probably testing around the 9th too.


----------



## Estarla

28329 said:


> last cycle i had a positive opk on cd 7 and ovulated on cd 8. This cycle, because of the early ovulation i decided to start testing with opks today, cd 5. And it was only bloody positive!!

Wow!!! Good call doing opks early!! good luck!!


----------



## drjo718

It must be the month for early ovulation! I'm on femara, which before baby made me ovulate between day 16 and 20. Today is CD15 and I had a positive opk this morning!


----------



## Cppeace

Hi everyone! I will add you all! 
Yes, this does seem to be the earlist ovulation contest cycle for many lol. My average is cd 19, a few times I've ovulated cd 16, but for no reason, out of the blue, I ovulated cd 14 this time lol.
Hope it'a great sign for this thread!


----------



## cosmosis

I seem to have ovulated sooner than usual here too! I won't be able to confirm until tomorrow though. Im trying my best to keep my mind occupied with other things. 4 more days and I can test. I have a feeling I'll cave sooner u_u lol.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol cosmosis you are an early testing addict, aye?


----------



## DJ987

AF got me on Christmas Eve. I reckon I'll probably test around the 16th Jan. :)


----------



## 28329

I have done 2 more opks at different times. Still positive. I thought the first one was a fluke. Maybe not.


----------



## cosmosis

Cppeace said:


> Lol cosmosis you are an early testing addict, aye?

Yes! I have 7 tests lined up that will take me all the way to AF or BFP :blush: So glad for dollar store cheapies. I don't really feel guilty buying those haha.


----------



## MKaykes

drjo718 said:


> It must be the month for early ovulation! I'm on femara, which before baby made me ovulate between day 16 and 20. Today is CD15 and I had a positive opk this morning!

Based on EWCM and OPKs I used to O around CD 16-20 since on Femara I've had mature follicles by CD13...granted maybe I did before and just O'd late which could explain my difficulties getting pregnant! Good luck this cycle!


I just got a call back from the clinic with my 7DPO progesterone, which was 18. My dr likes it to be at or above 20 so they are increasing me from 2 to 3 suppositories a day. Hoping this month is it! The new year can't come soon enough!


----------



## Wilkie

Hi. Can i join please. Af showed today to i will be testing around 22nd jan. &#9786;


----------



## jmack54

I would love to be added if I could!! I O'd on CD11 which was December 26th, so I will be testing probably on January 9th if I can wait that long!! We are TTC #1 and had to BD over christmas at my family's house so it better have been worth it (blushing!)


----------



## jmack54

Jaggersmommy said:


> I will be testing on it 9th (trying not to sooner &#65533;&#65533;). This is our second month of trying and my second month off of the pill. I was on ortho tri cyclen lo for almost 2 years. This will be #3, I also have 3 & 6 year old boys.

I am on the same page as you!! I am trying to hold out testing until the 9th :) I was on ortho tri cyclen lo forever, and this is our second month of trying as well since I got off the pill in late October. Crossing my fingers for baby #1 for myself and #3 for you!!


----------



## jmack54

krissie328 said:


> I'll be testing January 7th. :happydance:

Me too!! January 7th fingers crossed!!


----------



## KTandJT

Can I join? AF came today! Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Wilkie and Jmack! I will add you both! Wish you both lots of :dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome KT I will add you as well :)


----------



## Cppeace

jmack54 said:


> I would love to be added if I could!! I O'd on CD11 which was December 26th, so I will be testing probably on January 9th if I can wait that long!! We are TTC #1 and had to BD over christmas at my family's house so it better have been worth it (blushing!)

Lol Blush honey! I hope it ws worth it too


----------



## krissie328

jmack54 said:


> I would love to be added if I could!! I O'd on CD11 which was December 26th, so I will be testing probably on January 9th if I can wait that long!! We are TTC #1 and had to BD over christmas at my family's house so it better have been worth it (blushing!)

My inlaws are over and we've been bding every day since I was in my fertile time. I always hate it when that happens.


----------



## Jaggersmommy

jmack54 said:


> Jaggersmommy said:
> 
> 
> I will be testing on it 9th (trying not to sooner &#65533;&#65533;). This is our second month of trying and my second month off of the pill. I was on ortho tri cyclen lo for almost 2 years. This will be #3, I also have 3 & 6 year old boys.
> 
> I am on the same page as you!! I am trying to hold out testing until the 9th :) I was on ortho tri cyclen lo forever, and this is our second month of trying as well since I got off the pill in late October. Crossing my fingers for baby #1 for myself and #3 for you!!Click to expand...

Both of my boys were depo babies so I'm hoping I'm still as fertile as I once was. Lol. Do you have any symptoms so far? I guess since this will be my 3rd I'm one heck of a symptom spotter. Lol. I need to chill out and not let it get to my head. My nipples have became so sensitive from yesterday to today. I keep getting the most painful indigestion and that's definitely not normal for me. Oh and not to mention the terrible bloating. Every pregnancy I've came back to this same site for information. I hope we get our BFP this month!!


----------



## Jaggersmommy

Cppeace said:


> Welcome Jaggersmommy! I will definitely add you to the list! Are you doing any monitoring(opks, bbt, fern testing)? It can sometimes take several months for your cycle to go back to a normal fertile one after a year or more on bbc. Hopefully, this will be a great fertile month for you!

No, just using my period app and monitoring cm. Both of my boys are depo babies (apparently I'm the .1% TWICE lol) so I'm hoping ortho won't be a problem. ;) I'm so glad to be back in here. Last month I had a chemical and it was absolutely terrible. The worst bleeding I've ever had. OB said women are usually very fertile after a chemical.


----------



## Cppeace

Yes, they are right, after a chemical most women are more fertile


----------



## Mom15

Alright, I'm all caught up! Looking forward to see the first tests soon! 

Cp - nice to see your temp shoot up again :) 

I'm ready for AF to move out....then to wait again as generally I won't see fertile cm until at least CD20. (FYI last cycle I had some strange super light AF while I was sick with a nasty bug which started on CD 20 without having O'ed. Then I O'ed on cd 20, which really could have been Cd40 if the light bleeding while sick wasn't really a period. Which is why I still count Cd24 as the earliest I have ever O'ed. Ok that was probably confusing.)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

AF started today...so by the looks of it my cycle is around 33-34 days, which I think is still good. I just ordered a huge pack of OPK's and a bunch of HPT's...so this cycle I am ready to go. I would be due in October and I love October weather! <3 

I will be testing January 27th @ 9 DPO. I have found out with both babies at 9 DPO, so we will see what happens!


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Ladies, Hope you all had a nice Christmas.
I'll be ovulating in the next couple of days.
Anyone trying anything new this month that they fancy sharing?
I want that BFP in Jan!! :) 
x


----------



## Cppeace

Hi Kitty and Kiwi.
I added insemination to the routine this month to make sure there was plenty of chances in there, but otherwise nothing different for me. 

Thanks Mom15!
The difference between my two charts (one altered for time and one not) Is pretty nuts lol.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi Cppeace,
I read some of your earlier posts about the insemination - I was intrigued!
Going to be proper nosey now... (and you dont have to say!) how are you going about it? Did you buy a kit online? etc etc.... I feel like this might be lucky for you! Fingers crossed Luv


----------



## jmack54

krissie328 said:


> jmack54 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to be added if I could!! I O'd on CD11 which was December 26th, so I will be testing probably on January 9th if I can wait that long!! We are TTC #1 and had to BD over christmas at my family's house so it better have been worth it (blushing!)
> 
> My inlaws are over and we've been bding every day since I was in my fertile time. I always hate it when that happens.Click to expand...

Haha I'm glad you understand!! You can't miss the opportunity though and it's not like you can plan around it!! Let's both hope it pays off for us this month :winkwink:


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Kiwi.
There are a couple different ways you can do home insemination. I went with the cheapest easiest way.
Basically, my guy does his thing in a sterlized plastic container, we use a small tubberware bowl. Once he has the stuff I use a syringe(also sterlized) and slowly suck the semen up. I am then laying down and insert the syringe inside myself and slowly push down the plunger.
This is the first month we've tried this. It will increase our odds as my guy just has low sex drive and with our schedule and stuff we rarely have sex successfully more than once a month. 
We were just lucky we started early as I ovulated so insanely early.

All I had to buy were the oral syringes. Some women use what is called a soft cup and have their donor/oh get the semen in the soft cup and then the women just insert the soft cup and leave it in for an hour or more.

Both ways work. Both ways have about the same odds as sex. So, overall it's a good option for anyone unable to have sex often.


----------



## jmack54

Jaggersmommy said:


> jmack54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaggersmommy said:
> 
> 
> I will be testing on it 9th (trying not to sooner &#65533;&#65533;). This is our second month of trying and my second month off of the pill. I was on ortho tri cyclen lo for almost 2 years. This will be #3, I also have 3 & 6 year old boys.
> 
> I am on the same page as you!! I am trying to hold out testing until the 9th :) I was on ortho tri cyclen lo forever, and this is our second month of trying as well since I got off the pill in late October. Crossing my fingers for baby #1 for myself and #3 for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Both of my boys were depo babies so I'm hoping I'm still as fertile as I once was. Lol. Do you have any symptoms so far? I guess since this will be my 3rd I'm one heck of a symptom spotter. Lol. I need to chill out and not let it get to my head. My nipples have became so sensitive from yesterday to today. I keep getting the most painful indigestion and that's definitely not normal for me. Oh and not to mention the terrible bloating. Every pregnancy I've came back to this same site for information. I hope we get our BFP this month!!Click to expand...

Oh wow!! That's crazy! Yes, hopefully you are still super fertile. The first month we tried I was symptom spotting and had myself convinced I was pregnant which I wasn't so I am trying to not do that again this month! Haha it's hard not to though. How many DPO are you? I am 3DPO today. I feel a lot of pressure and cramping in my pelvic area today which is not normal for me. Have you ever had that? My sister said the first symptom she could always tell for when she was pregnant was bloating, so hopefully that's a good sign for you!


----------



## Curlymikes

So i used to test like three years ago when i was ttc. I cant remember exactly but i think my cover line was 97.0. I think when i would ovulate it would go to 97.3/97.5. I now just tested the last couple days after ovulation and its been 97.1. I really think i had ovulation cause i had all the signs and positive opks but my temp is low (im not sure what it was before o cause i never tested). It was low last time but now its even lower. I lived in a really warm climate (like 80 at night) last time and now its winter where i live now. Could that make a difference. Thanks. Just hoping that i dont have a progesterone problem (i recently had had two cps).


----------



## Cppeace

Your bbt can change over time. If you haven't been taking it you can't see the pattern.


----------



## drjo718

Ovulation is quite painful and uncomfortable this time. There's so much pressure in my lower abdomen and back. I've only felt ovulation one other time and that was when I got pregnant with nora. That time was in the left and this time is mostly the right. Hopefully it's a good sign and I'm not developing cysts.


----------



## Cppeace

Dr jo most likely just a really healthy egg. I get ovulation pain pretty much every month.


----------



## cosmosis

My O pain was very strong this time around also. I took supplements to increase egg health for a few months, perhaps that's why. I even lost my appetite and was incredibly irritable and fatigued. That egg came out with some real force lol.


----------



## Ursaula

I'd like to join the testing! According to ff I am 3dpo. Will be testing January 10 (if I can hold out that long) when I am 15dpo.

I have weird cramping and was dizzy last night. Way too early for symptoms so I'm going to associate these with "after ovulation side effects".


----------



## jmack54

Hi Ursaula! I'm right there with you! I am 3 DPO and have weird cramping and aching in my lower pelvis area sides and back. I'm TTC #1 and am also trying to hold out until hopefully January 9th to test!


----------



## London Kiwi

Thanks Cppeace - very interesting!
I actually have some soft cups and was planning to maybe use them after we have sex, I have no idea how to use them so will google.
Now you've mentioned it I'm wondering if it's better for hubby to do it directly into the cup? Dunno! I have read a bit about putting one in after sex.... So many options :)
My hubby also has a lower sex drive. Well lower than mine ha. So I'm feeling like the TTC thing is becoming such a chore. I don't want to feel like this! So thinking maybe insemination might work for us so he gets a break! 




Cppeace said:


> Hey Kiwi.
> There are a couple different ways you can do home insemination. I went with the cheapest easiest way.
> Basically, my guy does his thing in a sterlized plastic container, we use a small tubberware bowl. Once he has the stuff I use a syringe(also sterlized) and slowly suck the semen up. I am then laying down and insert the syringe inside myself and slowly push down the plunger.
> This is the first month we've tried this. It will increase our odds as my guy just has low sex drive and with our schedule and stuff we rarely have sex successfully more than once a month.
> We were just lucky we started early as I ovulated so insanely early.
> 
> All I had to buy were the oral syringes. Some women use what is called a soft cup and have their donor/oh get the semen in the soft cup and then the women just insert the soft cup and leave it in for an hour or more.
> 
> Both ways work. Both ways have about the same odds as sex. So, overall it's a good option for anyone unable to have sex often.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Ursula! I will add you. 

Kiwi, directly in the soft cup is one way and after sex or insemination is another way. All of them have about the same chances of conception.


----------



## London Kiwi

Well fingers crossed one of those methods works this cycle Cppeace!


----------



## TeacherLynn

I would like to join. This cycle is my first with a Clomid and trigger shot combination. I have an appt to have a pregnancy blood test on January 3rd.


----------



## Jaggersmommy

jmack54 said:


> Jaggersmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmack54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaggersmommy said:
> 
> 
> I will be testing on it 9th (trying not to sooner &#65533;&#65533;). This is our second month of trying and my second month off of the pill. I was on ortho tri cyclen lo for almost 2 years. This will be #3, I also have 3 & 6 year old boys.
> 
> I am on the same page as you!! I am trying to hold out testing until the 9th :) I was on ortho tri cyclen lo forever, and this is our second month of trying as well since I got off the pill in late October. Crossing my fingers for baby #1 for myself and #3 for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Both of my boys were depo babies so I'm hoping I'm still as fertile as I once was. Lol. Do you have any symptoms so far? I guess since this will be my 3rd I'm one heck of a symptom spotter. Lol. I need to chill out and not let it get to my head. My nipples have became so sensitive from yesterday to today. I keep getting the most painful indigestion and that's definitely not normal for me. Oh and not to mention the terrible bloating. Every pregnancy I've came back to this same site for information. I hope we get our BFP this month!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow!! That's crazy! Yes, hopefully you are still super fertile. The first month we tried I was symptom spotting and had myself convinced I was pregnant which I wasn't so I am trying to not do that again this month! Haha it's hard not to though. How many DPO are you? I am 3DPO today. I feel a lot of pressure and cramping in my pelvic area today which is not normal for me. Have you ever had that? My sister said the first symptom she could always tell for when she was pregnant was bloating, so hopefully that's a good sign for you!Click to expand...

7dpo cycle day 21. I have the pressure and cramps too. My nipples though... anything that rubs them feels like razor blades running across them. I don't really remember what life was like before birth control. But I do know that the only time my nips were ever this sensitive was each time I was pregnant. I guess we can only wait and see. I've never planned my kiddos so this is all new to me also. lol I hate the ttw


----------



## CaseyJnr

:bfn: this month, so I'm joining the ride for January! I'll probably be testing around the 27th... if i can manage to wait that long!

It will be our 2nd month TTC #1.

:dust:


----------



## StillPraying

Casey we're testing buddies for the 27th :)


----------



## CaseyJnr

StillPraying said:


> Casey we're testing buddies for the 27th :)

Oh Yay! Fingers and toes crossed for BFPs!


----------



## jmack54

Jaggersmommy said:


> jmack54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaggersmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmack54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaggersmommy said:
> 
> 
> I will be testing on it 9th (trying not to sooner &#65533;&#65533;). This is our second month of trying and my second month off of the pill. I was on ortho tri cyclen lo for almost 2 years. This will be #3, I also have 3 & 6 year old boys.
> 
> I am on the same page as you!! I am trying to hold out testing until the 9th :) I was on ortho tri cyclen lo forever, and this is our second month of trying as well since I got off the pill in late October. Crossing my fingers for baby #1 for myself and #3 for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Both of my boys were depo babies so I'm hoping I'm still as fertile as I once was. Lol. Do you have any symptoms so far? I guess since this will be my 3rd I'm one heck of a symptom spotter. Lol. I need to chill out and not let it get to my head. My nipples have became so sensitive from yesterday to today. I keep getting the most painful indigestion and that's definitely not normal for me. Oh and not to mention the terrible bloating. Every pregnancy I've came back to this same site for information. I hope we get our BFP this month!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow!! That's crazy! Yes, hopefully you are still super fertile. The first month we tried I was symptom spotting and had myself convinced I was pregnant which I wasn't so I am trying to not do that again this month! Haha it's hard not to though. How many DPO are you? I am 3DPO today. I feel a lot of pressure and cramping in my pelvic area today which is not normal for me. Have you ever had that? My sister said the first symptom she could always tell for when she was pregnant was bloating, so hopefully that's a good sign for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 7dpo cycle day 21. I have the pressure and cramps too. My nipples though... anything that rubs them feels like razor blades running across them. I don't really remember what life was like before birth control. But I do know that the only time my nips were ever this sensitive was each time I was pregnant. I guess we can only wait and see. I've never planned my kiddos so this is all new to me also. lol I hate the ttwClick to expand...

Oh no!! That sounds so painful I'm sorry! I hope it's for a good reason though! fingers crossed. You'll have to keep me posted on what happens when you test!


----------



## babylights

Wow this thread is really popping! FX for BFP's for all of us in the new year!

Cppeace are you having any symptoms other than your amazing chart??

I'm 11dpo today and have been having constant twinges and cramps in my lower pelvis area around the pubic and hip bones, thick yellow CM, achy legs and back, random stabbing pains in boobs, intense hot flashes and crazy fatigue. The cramps and twinges so low, hot flashes, this level of fatigue and thick CM are different for me. 

How's everyone feeling??


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Teacher Lynn and Caseyjr. I will add you both!

Babylights, not much of anything. An occasional head pain, backache or twinge near uterus, but everything is pretty normal- almost done with this cold/congestion I think. 
Slept decent so that temp today is actually accurate lol Everyone keeps trying to get me to test early. I'm trying to hold out for the first lol


----------



## 28329

babylights said:


> Wow this thread is really popping! FX for BFP's for all of us in the new year!
> 
> Cppeace are you having any symptoms other than your amazing chart??
> 
> I'm 11dpo today and have been having constant twinges and cramps in my lower pelvis area around the pubic and hip bones, thick yellow CM, achy legs and back, random stabbing pains in boobs, intense hot flashes and crazy fatigue. The cramps and twinges so low, hot flashes, this level of fatigue and thick CM are different for me.
> 
> How's everyone feeling??

Yellow cm is what made me test with my last 3 pregnancies. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Cppeace

Well... My root beer just tastes super strong now, but I'm not calling that a symptom lol


----------



## 28329

Cppeace, your chart looks good. I have seen you around and read your journal and i really hope you get a bfp.


----------



## babylights

28329, thanks so much!! Sorry I haven't really read too far back, but where in your cycle are you?

omg I have a super bitter taste in my mouth at all times, makes tea taste like ink blech! My congestion seems to be lessening some too. lol at everyone trying to make you test early but bravo at your resolve!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Thank you so much! I really tried hard not to symptom spot this time, but that hasn't worked out lol

Today I'm 8 dpo and yesterday I got hit hard with cold symptoms. Turns out that is a good sign for a future BFP, so now I'm a bit optimistic. Plus, I always have super sore breasts and this month they aren't sore at all, so that's different. Hoping it's all good signs!


----------



## babylights

Yay Lynne! I think I was 8dpo when I had such bad congestion that I slept with my mouth open all night! Hope it's a great sign for all of us!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Ooh, I hope so also!! Just a bit ago I saw the tiniest bit of pink when I wiped, so now I'm crossing my fingers for IB!


----------



## MKaykes

All the symptom spotting is so exciting ladies! Hope it is all signs of :bfp:!

My symptoms all line up with my progesterone suppositories so it is no fun!


----------



## Cppeace

28329 said:


> Cppeace, your chart looks good. I have seen you around and read your journal and i really hope you get a bfp.

Well, I don't have a journal on here ,but I'm sure you've seen me talk about my past issues here and there, so thanks for the well wishes. 

I hope everyone here gets a BFP!

:dust:


----------



## tkeith8109

May I join? I will be testing in mid January. I am entering my fertile window right now so I am really hoping for a sticky bean this cycle after having a chemical 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Cppeace

Sure Tkeith, Welcome!


----------



## glovities

Officially in the TWW. i better get some good books to help me pass the time. Im hoping this past week home ftom work will decrease my stress so i get pregnant. Im pretty sure thats why i havent yet.


----------



## glovities

Would you mund changing my testing date to 1/13? I mustve made a mistake before. Thanks.


----------



## Cppeace

Stress helps nothing, for sure. Hope you caught that eggy, Glovities

No problem on the change. :)


----------



## Jaggersmommy

Cycle day 22, 8 dpo. Deep pain right under nipple, and my bladder seems to have a neverending supply today. Lol. Symptom spotting at its finest. Lol


----------



## Cewsbaby

Ill be testing around the 3rd/4th. Not sure if I will be able to hold out that long but we will see! Our first took about 9 years so I am really hoping it will be a LOT faster this time!


----------



## 28329

babylights said:


> 28329, thanks so much!! Sorry I haven't really read too far back, but where in your cycle are you?

Im on cd 7 so super early in my cycle. Getting positive opks so wont wait too long. I ovulated on cd 8 last cycle. 

Your symptoms sound very promising. When do you plan to test?


----------



## MKaykes

Cewsbaby said:


> Ill be testing around the 3rd/4th. Not sure if I will be able to hold out that long but we will see! Our first took about 9 years so I am really hoping it will be a LOT faster this time!

9 years!? My goodness. You've certainly put in your time TTC, I too hope #2 comes faster for you! Did you use any fertility treatment in those 9 years?


----------



## cosmosis

Soooooo, I caved already at 6dpo (supposedly) :shy: BFN of course. I'm still very vigilant with my temps as I had a fallback after my initial shift. I'm still not 100% that I O'd, but the next 2 temps should confirm imo. 

I'll wait until the 1st, as I was supposed to anyway :p looool.


----------



## Cppeace

Cewsbaby, welcome! I too hope you have a much shorter ttc journey this time!
I will add you.

Cosmosis tsk tsk lol your addiction is real lol


----------



## ilex88

It's almost January, I'm so excited/nervous for us all! I'm 10dpo and pretty much symptomless compared to normal, which makes me think this cycle won't be the one for me - no acne, constipation or tender breasts all of which I usually start to get by now. Testing in 3 days though, so we'll see...


----------



## krissie328

Cewsbaby said:


> Ill be testing around the 3rd/4th. Not sure if I will be able to hold out that long but we will see! Our first took about 9 years so I am really hoping it will be a LOT faster this time!

We spent 8 years ttc our ds. We just hit through 2 year mark for #2. I really had hoped it wouldn't be such a long journey again.


----------



## krissie328

I got solid crosshairs today. I'm so happy I actually o'd this cycle. :happydance: Come on 2017 bfp!


----------



## babylights

28329 said:


> babylights said:
> 
> 
> 28329, thanks so much!! Sorry I haven't really read too far back, but where in your cycle are you?
> 
> Im on cd 7 so super early in my cycle. Getting positive opks so wont wait too long. I ovulated on cd 8 last cycle.
> 
> Your symptoms sound very promising. When do you plan to test?Click to expand...

Exciting, hope you catch that eggy soon! 

I was going to test on the 1st at 14dpo but I woke up to AF-like cramps so now not feeling so confident. Hopefully the witch stays away.


----------



## babylights

krissie328 said:


> I got solid crosshairs today. I'm so happy I actually o'd this cycle. :happydance: Come on 2017 bfp!

wheee!!


----------



## Estarla

CD 22, i have already given up hope to ovulate this cycle (only second cycle after coming off bcp) and OPK was negative this morning but now in the afternoon I experienced a huge glob of EWCM with dried brown light blood in it. OPK had a slightly stronger line than yesterday but still quite faint. Could this mean I ovulate soon? Please please please!


----------



## krissie328

Estarla said:


> CD 22, i have already given up hope to ovulate this cycle (only second cycle after coming off bcp) and OPK was negative this morning but now in the afternoon I experienced a huge glob of EWCM with dried brown light blood in it. OPK had a slightly stronger line than yesterday but still quite faint. Could this mean I ovulate soon? Please please please!

I started getting ewcm 4 days before o. My opk got slightly darker for two days and then the third was a definite positive. So it's still possible. Bd just in case!


----------



## Cppeace

Estarla yes, that could mean ovulation happening soon. Gl


----------



## Estarla

krissie328 said:


> Estarla said:
> 
> 
> CD 22, i have already given up hope to ovulate this cycle (only second cycle after coming off bcp) and OPK was negative this morning but now in the afternoon I experienced a huge glob of EWCM with dried brown light blood in it. OPK had a slightly stronger line than yesterday but still quite faint. Could this mean I ovulate soon? Please please please!
> 
> I started getting ewcm 4 days before o. My opk got slightly darker for two days and then the third was a definite positive. So it's still possible. Bd just in case!Click to expand...

I had EW for the last last two days. I hope I can join you ladies soon in the tww.


----------



## Estarla

Cppeace said:


> Estarla yes, that could mean ovulation happening soon. Gl

Yessss thank youuuu!!!


----------



## ilex88

Whenever in doubt, DTD just incase!!
Definitely sounds like a good sign though. Good luck!


----------



## Estarla

ilex88 said:


> Whenever in doubt, DTD just incase!!
> Definitely sounds like a good sign though. Good luck!

Thank you! Sure will haha.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Anybody testing tomorrow? I'll be 10 dpo and can't decide if I want to test or wait. A BFN will really put me in a bad mood for NYE, but then I can drown my sorrows in champagne and chocolate fondue.


----------



## ilex88

I'm wishing I was testing tomorrow so I could drown my sorrows if necessary too - it's going to be really awkward to avoid drinks tomorrow, and I wish I knew if it is worth it!

I'm at the in-laws with no tests available though - bad planning!

Fingers crossed for you if you do test though x


----------



## TeacherLynn

At 8 dpo I had what I'm hoping was IB, so I am planning to test Sunday at 11 dpo. I was thinking of tomorrow also, but I wanted to make sure if it was IB I give enough time for the hcg to build. I don't want a negative either...too darn heart breaking month after month.


----------



## Estarla

Omg you guys I just got a smiley face on my clear blue OPK!!!!! Yes!!! I was so worried I wasn't ovulating. CD 22 finallyyy.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey ladies, I have avoided the monthly testing thread for a little while, but have decided to join in on the fun again :)

I had been planning to take this cycle off to get my MMR booster, but was unable to get an appointment in time, so we are trying anyway! This will be my 17th cycle ttc, next cycle we plan to throw femara into the mix. With the new year, DH and I have doubled our efforts with clean living and healthy eating. We are also trying something new this cycle. After so many cycles TTC we have both come to the point where we dread BDing. It is awful how TTC can destroy your sex life! So we've decided that from now on we are only going to BD when we WANT to, not when we HAVE to. The rest of the time we will just use soft cups to inseminate and be done with it. This will give some normalcy back to my life and I am hoping against all odds that maybe we will finally get lucky. AF is due around Jan 20. 

Looking forward to following you ladies and I hope 2017 will bring us all BFPs!


----------



## Estarla

BelleNuit said:


> Hey ladies, I have avoided the monthly testing thread for a little while, but have decided to join in on the fun again :)
> 
> I had been planning to take this cycle off to get my MMR booster, but was unable to get an appointment in time, so we are trying anyway! This will be my 17th cycle ttc, next cycle we plan to throw femara into the mix. With the new year, DH and I have doubled our efforts with clean living and healthy eating. We are also trying something new this cycle. After so many cycles TTC we have both come to the point where we dread BDing. It is awful how TTC can destroy your sex life! So we've decided that from now on we are only going to BD when we WANT to, not when we HAVE to. The rest of the time we will just use soft cups to inseminate and be done with it. This will give some normalcy back to my life and I am hoping against all odds that maybe we will finally get lucky. AF is due around Jan 20.
> 
> Looking forward to following you ladies and I hope 2017 will bring us all BFPs!

Sounds like a solid plan. Wishing you all the best for this cycle, fingers crossed!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Belle! Glad to see you join in the fun!

Wishin, I will prolly test tomorrow from all the peer pressure I'm getting lol I'll be 11 dpo.


----------



## krissie328

Estarla said:


> Omg you guys I just got a smiley face on my clear blue OPK!!!!! Yes!!! I was so worried I wasn't ovulating. CD 22 finallyyy.

That's awesome hun! Fx for ya. 

Welcome Belle!


----------



## Cppeace

I wish these on and off headaches would go away!


----------



## purplepeanut

trying to decide when to test. I only had EWCM for no joke, barely over 12 hours which is what i was waiting for to BD. While we did DTD during that time, it wasn't even in the time frame suggested by my tracker. I'm more hoping for a happy surprise but this 2WW is killing me while being out of work most of it.


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Purple... Test 10 days after the ewcm and cross your fingers !


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh, I was looking in the TTC forum for a Jan thread. Lol. Ok, so yep I'm due for AF on Jan 4th, I won't be testing early, so I'll hopefully be either in or out on the one day, no doubting either way for daaaays. Lol!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I will add you and cross my finger that AF stays away Duster!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Cppeace said:


> Welcome Belle! Glad to see you join in the fun!
> 
> Wishin, I will prolly test tomorrow from all the peer pressure I'm getting lol I'll be 11 dpo.

I'm looking forward to your results lol we seem to have alot of the same symptoms. Hopefully we both get our BFPs this weekend!!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol well, Teacher Lynn I've got more hope for you getting one than me lol, but we both shall see lol


----------



## teacup

I forgot about the TWW section of the forum, it's been a while since I last was TTC! Please can I join in? I'm testing 6th January. Xx


----------



## Cppeace

Sure Teacup! Welcome! I will add you now!


----------



## purplepeanut

?can i be added for the 5th of January. im just sitting here like "yay! less than a week!" luckily i start a full time preschool teacher position Tuesday so only 3 more days of waiting around for nothing


----------



## purplepeanut

blakesmummy09 said:


> Hey :wave: can I join? I'm out too for December but I should be ovulating I think Christmas Day so will be testing about the 5th x

6 days to go!


----------



## seg

Hello! I am new to this site! Can i join this board? I test Jan 10! 2nd month trying


----------



## seg

anybody over thinking every symptom? i am trying not to over analyze but 3 dpo my boobs are throbbing just sitting here. I know the real symptoms don't start until around 6 weeks.


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Purplepeanut and Seg, sure I will add you now. Welcome!


----------



## Cppeace

Seg, many women in the 2ww over analyze every twinge, freckle, ache and sneeze. You are not alone. I am getting an ear ache and wondering if it is connected. lol


----------



## krissie328

I'm also 3 dpo and my bbs are killing me. But I know it's the rising progesterone.


----------



## Cewsbaby

MKaykes said:


> Cewsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Ill be testing around the 3rd/4th. Not sure if I will be able to hold out that long but we will see! Our first took about 9 years so I am really hoping it will be a LOT faster this time!
> 
> 9 years!? My goodness. You've certainly put in your time TTC, I too hope #2 comes faster for you! Did you use any fertility treatment in those 9 years?Click to expand...

No fertility treatments. We were supposed to start clomid because doctors said we had unexplained infertility but then we got pregnant on our own! I actually took a test about 30 minutes ago and I see the lightest of 2nd lines! I'm excited but also know that it could be an evap. It's just so light it's hard to see in person. Even my husband couldn't see it! God, I hope it's not line eye. But the dryer it gets the more I can see it.


----------



## Cppeace

Oh Cewsbaby! I hope that is the start of you BFP! Keep us posted ! I'd love you to be the first I blast about on the front page!


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah when TTC ya totally over analyse everything!!! Symptoms you'll swear black and blue that you've never ever had before so MUST be pregnancy.... Hah. But ah well, here's to BFPs in the new year!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Krissie!! Keeping my FX for you this cycle!


----------



## Mom15

Looking forward to the first test tomorrow!

I'm down to spotting. Hoping O won't take forever this month. I'm trying to be really good about taking my prenatal, vitex, omega3 and B100 complex. I'm also seed cycling and doing Mayan Abdominal massage.


----------



## Mom15

Good to see you Belle! I really hope the new year will bring you your long overdue bfp.


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Mom15, well this thread has had some unusually early ovulation for many so watch out, it seems to be contagious lol


----------



## Mom15

I hope I can catch the early O bug :) I def will be watching my cm like a hawk! 
I know you've been trying to hold off with testing, but I really hope you get your bfp!


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah what is with the early Os lately!!?? We totally missed our O last month cos it came early out of the blue, I was so gutted. It was early-ish this month too, but I was prepared this time! Lol.

So excited to see some BFPs come rolling in!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol thanks hon! I'll prolly cave in and test a day early tomorrow. Will let ya'll know how it turns out!


----------



## Cppeace

Duster, I have charted my temps and such for almost 2 years and never ovulated before cd 16, more often than not I ovulated around cd 19 and out of the blue the month I decided to start inseminating at home, we do a warm up practice run on cd 13 cause well I figure the opk is getting a little dark I may be ovulating on cd 16 and then my opk got even darker on cd 14 so I was like well, we better do it again and bam! Temp spikes the next day but the odd thing was my opk was still negative cd 14 morn but positive that night and I felt more ovulation pain so I'm concerned two eggs may have dropped lol ... Crazy crazy cycle so far.


----------



## Mom15

Argh, I'm stuck in DS room, he wakes up every time I try to leave. He has a bit of a cold. Dh and I have been meaning to watch a movie and have some us time. Not going to happen tonight I'm afraid. Sorry for the rant, but I'm bored....


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry Mom15. sickly kiddos are always pitiful. Here's hoping you can sneak away for awhile soon.


----------



## jlg621

Hi I am new to this! TTC our first. First month trying after a year of not not trying! Just married this month after 10 years. Should be testing Jan 13th. But DH was sick and I hurt my back so we will see if we got it right this month with all that happening. Lol Still learning the abbrv. So I'll try to keep up. Good luck to all!


----------



## Cppeace

Hi jlg! Welcome. Feel free to ask anything. I am often on and answer questions any time I can :)


----------



## Cewsbaby

Alright ladies, this is after my test completely dried. I see the line in person and can see it a little in the picture. What do you think. It was there before the test dried but a super squinted.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0583.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Cppeace

I def see a pretty dark shadow! That looks like the beginning of a BFP to me! EEEEEE!:happydance:
I've been many's lucky charm since I came back. 4 BFP's in the small group I was in elsewhere! I sure hope that turns pink tomorrow morn :)


----------



## krissie328

Looks like it could definitely be the start of your bfp!


----------



## Mom15

I see it too! Thank you for posting the pic being stuck in DS' room just got a whole lot more exciting. Haha. Hope it gets darker tomorrow!!


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/shadowbfp.jpg
Easy to see in the invert!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Thanks ladies! It makes me feel better knowing I'm not the only one who can see it! Hopefully it's not a false positive! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yep yep fingers and toes crossed for you, Cew!


----------



## MKaykes

Cppeace said:


> I've been many's lucky charm since I came back. 4 BFP's in the small group I was in elsewhere! I sure hope that turns pink tomorrow morn :)

I hope you are good luck for me and all of this group :happydance:


----------



## Cppeace

Metoo Mkays ! I want us to blow that 1 in 5 ratio away!


----------



## Ursaula

jmack54 said:


> Hi Ursaula! I'm right there with you! I am 3 DPO and have weird cramping and aching in my lower pelvis area sides and back. I'm TTC #1 and am also trying to hold out until hopefully January 9th to test!

Yay tww buddies! I'm TTC #1 also :happydance: I've had a heck of a time with it too and actually took dong quai to induce af but it brought on ovulation instead :wacko: oh well, I was prepared!

What "symptoms" do you have now? I have mild cramping and back aches today, along with more sensitive bbs. My temp also dipped below coverline so I'm guessing an estrogen surge. We'll see tomorrow if it rises again.


----------



## Ursaula

I see the line, Cews! I can't wait to see it tomorrow, good luck!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Cppeace said:


> https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/shadowbfp.jpg
> Easy to see in the invert!

EEEE! I see it on the invert too! Hopefully this is real! As for my symptoms I have had lots of light cramping (Having it now too) some breast tenderness, a little nausea tonight after eating (but that could be just nerves) gas and a just knowing feeling. I kept telling my self that I knew I was pregnant since the day after we did the deed. Lol. Keeping everything crossed that this will stick!


----------



## babylights

Cews I see it too!!

I think I may test the morning of the 1st at 14dpo, yesterday I had a loooot of thick snotty yellow/neon green CM (ew sorry) and today I feel so crappy like I do around O, plus with the twinges super low around my pubic bone and my boobs hurting just from breathing! 

I so hope we all have BFP's soon!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Cews I see it on the invert! How many dpo are you?

Hmmmm now I want to test in the morning.


----------



## Cewsbaby

WishnandHopn said:


> Cews I see it on the invert! How many dpo are you?
> 
> Hmmmm now I want to test in the morning.

Honestly I'm not sure. Probably 6-7dpo.


----------



## flyingduster

I totally see the shadow too, but holy heck that's an early test if you are that DPO and it is a BFP!!! The super early faint BFPs are usually only 8-9dpo! Lol. So exciting, I hope it's real and not a stupid test!!!!

Baby lights, I always get that yellow/green snotty cm in my TWW, it is definitely gross. It's apparently quite common from the progesterone, so fx it means you have high progesterone from a pregnancy!!!! Good luck testing!!!


You guys are shocking on my resolve to not test though!! Lol.


----------



## Cewsbaby

flyingduster said:


> I totally see the shadow too, but holy heck that's an early test if you are that DPO and it is a BFP!!! The super early faint BFPs are usually only 8-9dpo! Lol. So exciting, I hope it's real and not a stupid test!!!!
> 
> Baby lights, I always get that yellow/green snotty cm in my TWW, it is definitely gross. It's apparently quite common from the progesterone, so fx it means you have high progesterone from a pregnancy!!!! Good luck testing!!!
> 
> 
> You guys are shocking on my resolve to not test though!! Lol.

I might be right at 8DPO if it took the day after we BDed. I tried tracking my ovulation but I had dark tests every day and they never had the blazing positive.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh that makes it hard if you never had a clear shift in OPKs! It could have been any time?? But regardless, it's faint which means it's early which means fx for it darkening!!!!

Well ladies, it's 10pm on New Year's Eve here now, so I wish you all a happy new year, and look forward to a load of BFPs in 2017!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Alright I caved and tested and it was BFN. I'm 10 dpo, will try to wait till 13 dpo to test again.


----------



## Mom15

I'm sorry wishn! Hopefully it's just too early.

Happy New Year everyone! Looks like part of the thread is already in 2017 :)


----------



## TeacherLynn

Was going to test this morning, but chickened out lol I will test tomorrow morning.


----------



## cosmosis

Cews, I see the line in the inverted image! :) can't wait to see a progression!

My chart is really starting to look like ovulation did happen CD14 or CD16! Check it out:

https://i65.tinypic.com/70e03k.jpg

So I'm either 5dpo or 7dpo. Either way, I've been keeping a symptom log since 3dpo and it seems very promising. I have pressure that comes and goes in my lower abdomen, as well as mild AF cramping and I started getting EWCM. Its not even like my usual EWCM, its super slippery and stringy. Gross I know. Sometimes it's white, but mostly clear and it has been going on for the last 2 days. 

I could go on, but those are the things I consider symptoms which are not normal for me. 

I'll be testing every day starting tomorrow. :D loooool


----------



## Cewsbaby

Well, I'm thinking it might have been an evil pink evap. I took 3 tests this morning. 2 IC and a walmart cheapie and all are pretty white. I might see something on the walmart and one of the IC's but I'm so tired that I could be imagining it. Will update after they dry. I did take a walmart cheapie last night too and it did have a line but it looked kinda grey this morning after it dried for a few hours so very unsure. Not really sure what to think. I thought they would have faint but for sure lines this morning.

UPDATE:

Now that the tests are drying Im seeing the faintest lines again! On one of the IC's and the walmart cheapie. I might skip testing tomorrow and test on the 2nd. Still seeing lines but kinda upset when I didn't see it this morning right when I looked at the 3 min mark. I am still so early that I think I am beginning to freak my self out :wacko:


----------



## Cppeace

BFN negative for me today so boo!


----------



## London Kiwi

Fingers crossed for you Cewsbaby.
And to all those testing tomorrow.

I'm waiting for a positive on my clearblue ovulation sticks, thinking it will be tomorrow.

Happy New Year to you all !


----------



## London Kiwi

Don't give up Cppeace, might be too early?? Will you test again tomorrow?


----------



## Cppeace

I will prolly test again if my temp is still above coverline. 11dpo is generally the lp though.


----------



## BelleNuit

Happy New Year's Eve everyone! I hope 2017 will bring us all BFPs and especially those who have had a hard time of it!


----------



## Cewsbaby

I hope you get your BFP Cppeace. 

I just went and looked now that the tests are dry and see a faint line on every one of them. Ugh. They can't all have evap lines right?!? Even after they are dry. My other tests didn't but who knows. I'm going to skip testing tomorrow and test Monday.


----------



## Mom15

Cews- skipping a day sounds like a good plan! Fx you get an obvious line then.

Cppeace - I'm sorry :( hoping it's just a bit too early. I didn't test early with DS, but I had a dip at 11dpo and thought I'm out as my LP was 11days but at 12 dpo my temp went back up, so I think I implanted really late. Fx for you!!


----------



## Cppeace

Cews, unlikely they are all evaps and if evaps, rewet them and they should disappear. 
I have a history with not getting a bfp when pregnant so I am not really ever expecting to see another one


----------



## BelleNuit

Really cppeace? Was your pregnancy confirmed by blood test then? But home HPTs showed negatives?


----------



## Cppeace

No, no doctor would give me a blood test. I eventually had a miscarriage.


----------



## cosmosis

I hope you get your BFP Cppeace! <3 Have you tried to lengthen your LP? 11 days is on the short side and could be indicative of low progesterone.


----------



## Cppeace

I have no symptoms of low progesterone and my LP used to be longer before my miscarriage. It has been 10-12 since May.


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Hi all, could I please join? I am going to try and have a read back through the thread now!

I will testing be on the 7th if I hold out and AF doesn't arrive.
Currently 5DPO and the only thing that seems to be out of the norm is that I am so thirsty! But that could just be after a Christmas of rich food I guess lol. 

Wishing you all a successful cycle! :)


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Sparrow! Sure, all are welcome here! I'll add you to the 7th :)


----------



## flyingduster

Boo for the BFNs guys, but it's still early!!! 

And I have seen loads of evil evaps on ICs, but I hope hope hope it isn't the case for you!!


Afm, yeah. I'm trying not to, but I'm totally reading symptoms in to everything!! I have been crampy, mostly on the right hip area, but this morning in the left. This morning I feel bleugh, not sick, but just a bit off. Crampy, tired. And my temp that dipped yesterday has spiked up higher than ever this morning.... Which is what my BFP chart did in Oct too, and it went triphasic up at these levels...

Now, to bring me back down to earth, last month (my "no chance" month) had a lovely dip at this sorta time too, though it didn't rise to this level afterwards. 

Ugh, we shall see, only a few days to go. If yesterday was an implantation dip then it's too early to test today or tomorrow anyway, and even Tuesday, so I can wait for AF on wed, surely...


----------



## seg

Ursaula said:


> jmack54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ursaula! I'm right there with you! I am 3 DPO and have weird cramping and aching in my lower pelvis area sides and back. I'm TTC #1 and am also trying to hold out until hopefully January 9th to test!
> 
> Yay tww buddies! I'm TTC #1 also :happydance: I've had a heck of a time with it too and actually took dong quai to induce af but it brought on ovulation instead :wacko: oh well, I was prepared!
> 
> What "symptoms" do you have now? I have mild cramping and back aches today, along with more sensitive bbs. My temp also dipped below coverline so I'm guessing an estrogen surge. We'll see tomorrow if it rises again.Click to expand...

I'm right there with you ladies! This is my 2nd month trying for our first!! So far just huge painful boobs and slight cramping. Could be nothing but I swear they hurt more than they ever have! Also super hungry and exhausted... but I have a cold! Haha who knows.


----------



## purplepeanut

Sparrowmummy said:


> Hi all, could I please join? I am going to try and have a read back through the thread now!
> 
> I will testing be on the 7th if I hold out and AF doesn't arrive.
> Currently 5DPO and the only thing that seems to be out of the norm is that I am so thirsty! But that could just be after a Christmas of rich food I guess lol.
> 
> Wishing you all a successful cycle! :)


I have been INCREDIBLY thirsty. Water is the only thing i want and it doesn't last more that 5 minutes


----------



## Mom15

flyingduster said:


> Boo for the BFNs guys, but it's still early!!!
> 
> And I have seen loads of evil evaps on ICs, but I hope hope hope it isn't the case for you!!
> 
> 
> Afm, yeah. I'm trying not to, but I'm totally reading symptoms in to everything!! I have been crampy, mostly on the right hip area, but this morning in the left. This morning I feel bleugh, not sick, but just a bit off. Crampy, tired. And my temp that dipped yesterday has spiked up higher than ever this morning.... Which is what my BFP chart did in Oct too, and it went triphasic up at these levels...
> 
> Now, to bring me back down to earth, last month (my "no chance" month) had a lovely dip at this sorta time too, though it didn't rise to this level afterwards.
> 
> Ugh, we shall see, only a few days to go. If yesterday was an implantation dip then it's too early to test today or tomorrow anyway, and even Tuesday, so I can wait for AF on wed, surely...

I can see how you get excited about that chart!!! Fx


----------



## jlg621

Hi, maybe ya'll can help! So, I started spotting on the 12th of December and didn't really start until Dec. 16th. So, I thought I would be ovulating early January. However, I took an OPK Dec 28th with FMU and it was -. So, that evening at about 6 pm, I decided to take another and good thing I did b/c it was +. Then then next morning at 8 am it was - again. So, really short. Surprised I caught it. That would mean I ovulated sometime between late 28th-30th. I am thinking it was the 29th, however I just started temping so no way to know for sure. But now I am confused, should I have considered the spotting the start of my period. I always thought you started counting when it really started flowing but could be wrong. If I count the spotting that would make my cycle 28 days and O on day 14ish. So, what day should I start testing? I am down for Jan 16th but I think that is too late? Sorry for the wordy message and hopefully I got the abbrv. right! :)


----------



## jlg621

jlg621 said:


> Hi, maybe ya'll can help! So, I started spotting on the 12th of December and didn't really start until Dec. 16th. So, I thought I would be ovulating early January. However, I took an OPK Dec 28th with FMU and it was -. So, that evening at about 6 pm, I decided to take another and good thing I did b/c it was +. Then then next morning at 8 am it was - again. So, really short. Surprised I caught it. That would mean I ovulated sometime between late 28th-30th. I am thinking it was the 29th, however I just started temping so no way to know for sure. But now I am confused, should I have considered the spotting the start of my period. I always thought you started counting when it really started flowing but could be wrong. If I count the spotting that would make my cycle 28 days and O on day 14ish. So, what day should I start testing? I am down for Jan 16th but I think that is too late? Sorry for the wordy message and hopefully I got the abbrv. right! :)

Oops, I meant O would have been day 14ish if I start counting at Dec 16th. It would be like day 18ish if counting from the start of spotting on Dec 12th.


----------



## WishnandHopn

You count day 1 as your first day of red flow, not spotting, so that would be the 16th. Some test earlier but you have a better chance of accurate results if you test when your period is due or late, on average around 14 days past ovulation (dpo). So assuming you did O on the 29th, you'd be 14 dpo on Jan 12. Good luck!


----------



## Cppeace

I agree with Wishin. You are best to wait to test until at least 11dpo but the longer you wait the better your chance to get a bfp on the first test.


----------



## jlg621

WishnandHopn said:


> You count day 1 as your first day of red flow, not spotting, so that would be the 16th. Some test earlier but you have a better chance of accurate results if you test when your period is due or late, on average around 14 days past ovulation (dpo). So assuming you did O on the 29th, you'd be 14 dpo on Jan 12. Good luck!

Thank you Wishn! I was shocked to see OPK + on day 13 with a 31 day cycle so we only bd on the 24th, 25th, 28th, and 30th. Feel like it was bad to miss the 26th and 27th. Oh well, guess I'll know soon enough. 2 weeks feels so long. Happy New Year!


----------



## jlg621

Cppeace said:


> I agree with Wishin. You are best to wait to test until at least 11dpo but the longer you wait the better your chance to get a bfp on the first test.

Thank you Cppeace! Could you move my test date to the 12th? Happy new Year!!


----------



## Cppeace

BSN2MOM and Cosmosis Ready to see those tests posted tomorrow! I'l be testing as well unless my temp plummets or AF comes in the night!
We already got one possible positive in the thread and January isn't even here yet! Come on I wanna see those positives start popping out!


----------



## Cppeace

Sure, JLg, will do so now.


----------



## WishnandHopn

You're welcome jlg. Two days before and one day before ovulation are supposed to be your most fertile days, so you likely got one of those. It's also possible to have a positive opk but not ovulate, so you might want to keep BDing a few more days just in case you haven't actually ovulated yet!


----------



## jlg621

WishnandHopn said:


> You're welcome jlg. Two days before and one day before ovulation are supposed to be your most fertile days, so you likely got one of those. It's also possible to have a positive opk but not ovulate, so you might want to keep BDing a few more days just in case you haven't actually ovulated yet!

Thanks Wishn! WHAT! You can have a surge and O after the 12-36 hours! Better keep going till the 2nd then just to be safe. I started temping so if we are still trying next mth I'll know more HOPEFULLY! :)


----------



## flyingduster

There has been some early ovulations lately, what is up with that!!??? We got caught out last month with O in cd15 rather than cd19 as expected, and this month it's come on cd16, but at least we were prepared!!! Lol. So yeah, your early OPK sounds normal, if annoying when you aren't ready for it! Lol. Do you temp to confirm O? Cos like wishn says, you can get a positive OPK and not O too... But fx you caught it!



So tired. But we had a crappy sleep with miss2 awake from 2:30-4:30am for some unknown reason, so it's no great surprise I'm tired.... It's also stinking hot here which always saps me! 

I definitely won't test with anything but FMU, so it means only two more mornings to get through before I either get AF or not...


----------



## Cppeace

The early ovulating definitely contagious! Let's hope that the BFPs are too:happydance:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


Spreading some extra dust lol

:dust:


----------



## meg_bellamy

I belong in this thread now :) 
I think I am cd1 today and assuming I will o around cd14 I will probs start testing on Jan 24th :) Am going to use the clearblue digital to track o this cycle and will probs start using it on cd8.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Meg! I will put you down for the 14th just let me know if you catch the early ovulation bug going around lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Oooh I have a bit of a problem with early Os, I always keep my FX that I can hang on to CD 13 or later lol. A CD 12 O just seems too early! I'd happily send some of the early O vibes someone else's way :p


----------



## jlg621

flyingduster said:


> There has been some early ovulations lately, what is up with that!!??? We got caught out last month with O in cd15 rather than cd19 as expected, and this month it's come on cd16, but at least we were prepared!!! Lol. So yeah, your early OPK sounds normal, if annoying when you aren't ready for it! Lol. Do you temp to confirm O? Cos like wishn says, you can get a positive OPK and not O too... But fx you caught it!
> 
> 
> 
> So tired. But we had a crappy sleep with miss2 awake from 2:30-4:30am for some unknown reason, so it's no great surprise I'm tired.... It's also stinking hot here which always saps me!
> 
> I definitely won't test with anything but FMU, so it means only two more mornings to get through before I either get AF or not...

Thank you flyingduster! Hope the new year brings you good luck!!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Belle anything past cd 10 is a healthy ovulation but feel free to send that ealy ovulation this way more often. Anything past cd 19 for me is just annoying lol But this month was insanely early for me lol


----------



## BelleNuit

I can't even imagine a CD19 O or later. The latest I ever O is CD 15, which happens about twice a year. Well sending my early O vibes your way cppeace!

Ya, CD 12 should be fine for an O, but my RE asked if I had ever had my early Os investigated and I said NO! LOL and then immediately asked if it was a bad thing. She just said for whatever reason my body prepares an egg a little earlier. I've had 26 day cycles for as long as I can remember, so must just be my norm.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, that is your norm. My norm is 30-31 days but my ovulation and LP can range lol I was in a groove of ovulate cd 19, 11-12 day lp, before my miscarriage was ovulate cd 16-18 and 13-15 day lp... Then for no good reason ovulate cd 14 this time! Go figure!


----------



## BelleNuit

are you on clomid this cycle? Very strange your LP hasn't straightened out since your MC, that was quite some time ago. Have you thought about acupuncture? I haven't had a CD 12 O since starting acupuncture which I will count as a positive. Its supposed to be good for promoting blood flow and balancing hormones. I'll say I'm a lot more zen since starting a few months ago lol. I don't know if it will be the thing that will make the difference for me or not though. We will start femara next cycle.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm on absolutely nothing. I would consider acupuncture but I live in a small town- I'd have to go 60+ miles to find an acupuncturist I'm sure. But there's like 7 chiropractors lol Go figure!

I've read a miscarriage can permanently change someone's cycle- so I figured that was what happened with me.. Who knows.


----------



## meg_bellamy

I've decided I'm going to try softcups this cycle, as well as preseed :) anyone else?


----------



## krissie328

After my miscarriages in Jan and May my lp was 11 days for 4 cycles. Then all of a sudden the switched to 12 days and has remained there. 

I'd love to o earlier. I o'd cd 19 this cycle and it was the earliest I've o'd since May! I'm hoping it will mean a better egg and our bfp!


----------



## Cppeace

Meg I've heard good things about both Preseed and soft cups so hoping they are your ticket!

Krissie yeah, miscarriages can make some changes for sure. Hope that early ovulation give you your BFP!
:dust:


----------



## Cppeace

My thoughts:

Hmm.. I haven't eaten much today.. Maybe I should order something.... But that would mean staying up... Putting on clothes and then having to eat before bed... I'd have to stay up at least another 2 hours.... 

Hmmm...

I'm not that hungry...

I'm tired...

But food... But sleep... But ow! my back. 

Uh oh.. the puppy has one of the xbox games...

Wait.. why do I have this app open for food?

.... 

Yep that's how scatter brained I've been today.


----------



## babylights

BFN for me tonight at 13 dpo. And I had a tiny spot of pink on my underwear so really hoping I don't see AF, due Tuesday.


----------



## mom2pne

Good luck!


----------



## HockeyWife86

Hi Ladies :) Can i please join?
Due to test Jan 7th (CD32) Clomid #3 

Trying for our second since November 2015. Low AMH, irregular periods and ovulation.
DH and myself both 30 with DS who is 3 in march.

Dust to everyone


----------



## flyingduster

Cppeace you made me laugh there, I was scatterbrained like that the other day too. Lol.

And yeah, I had a really early loss early Nov, and of course it was my Nov O that came so early and caught us off guard, and now my dec O is earlier than my usual, and if you look at my chart in my sig you can see it was all up and down around O and didn't start to rise properly until later... I disregarded a couple of the really whacky temps to make it look prettier. Lol! But they're there to be seen still. My usual back before kids was a 32 day cycle; O on cd18 and a 14 day LP.

Mind you, in saying all of that, I've only actually had 4 AF since getting pregnant with my son precisely six years ago, so who knows what my cycle is supposed to be now! (I caught the first egg after DS, so never had a cycle)


Meg, I've never used either, but I do use my menstrual cup after we bd so I don't have to worry about a mess when I get up in the morning!!! Lol. Hope it helps you this month!!!!


Baby lights, ohhhhh no, I hope the spotting was implantation spotting, I've heard it can show right around expected AF.... That'd also explain no BFP yet! Fx!!!




Ok guys, it's 8:30pm here, give me strength to NOT test in the morning at 12dpo!!! I gotta hold out!!!


----------



## babylights

flyingduster I know this is exactly what you didn't want to hear, but that temp rise is just so beautiful!! 
Thank you for the wishes!


----------



## teacup

Happy new year everyone! Wishing you all BFPs! Feeling despondent today as I have no symptoms at all, apart from constantly hoping I might be pregnant! I had only one glass of wine to see the new year in, and have almost cut out caffeine completely. 

Has anyone else made any changes for their TTC journey? I remember that the ttc vitamins helped a lot for me when I conceived my daughter, so I will try to discreetly stock up on those. Eagerly waiting my pregnancy tests to arrive on Friday.


----------



## London Kiwi

Hey Meg - I'm also using both of these for the first time this month. Fingers crossed it works! 



meg_bellamy said:


> I've decided I'm going to try softcups this cycle, as well as preseed :) anyone else?


----------



## Cewsbaby

So, I think I may be experiencing a chemical pregnancy. My tests keep getting lighter and lighter. I can barely see a line anymore. I am going to hold off testing for a few days and then we will see. I'm not hopeful as I am cramping more like af cramps now. If I'm out this month it will be month before we can try as my hubby is going TDY for a whole month. Boo! Oh well. Good luck everyone and Happy New Year!


----------



## 28329

I hope youre not cews. :hug:


----------



## 28329

Can i change my test date to the 16th please? I believe i ovulated yesterday. If i did then af is due on the 16th. I will test long before then though :haha:


----------



## TeacherLynn

:hugs: Crews, hoping and praying for you.

Afm, I believe 99.99% today is a BFN, but of course line eye is so rampant these days I have that inkling of hope. Today is 11dpo. After having spotting on 8dpo, if it was implantation, today should have a line right? So, I'm guessing it wasnt ib.


----------



## JoJazie

Well I better put my name up there! AF is due 26th, so I'll be holding out to test until 28th. I will be strong!! But I will update as necessary ...


----------



## cosmosis

I tested this morning and got a BFN at 8dpo. :D lol


----------



## cosmosis

My HPT's are not super sensitive at 25miu, so I ordered some online that are 10miu which should arrive tomorrow sometime. I should have just done this in the first place lol. 

Question: If I leave my FMU in a cup and use it later, will it still be valid or does it have to be fresh?


----------



## teacup

cosmosis said:


> My HPT's are not super sensitive at 25miu, so I ordered some online that are 10miu which should arrive tomorrow sometime. I should have just done this in the first place lol.
> 
> Question: If I leave my FMU in a cup and use it later, will it still be valid or does it have to be fresh?

I think fresh would be better, unless you swilled it around! I actually had darker tests with second morning urine held for 2-3hours when I was pregnant. I think the fmu thing is a bit of a myth.


----------



## krissie328

Cews- I hope it's not a chemical. :hugs:

Cosmosis- I've saved fmu for a couple hours and it has been fine. But like teacup said 2nd mu after a hold does seem to have better results.


----------



## cosmosis

Thank you teacup and Krissie :) I'm glad you mentioned the 2nd mu thing because I get up twice at night since O day and I was wondering which urine I should collect. 

I was just wondering if I could save it in a cup because I wont get my tests until tomorrow evening. I wonder if I should just use fresh urine, even if its in the evening!

@crews, I'm sorry to hear this. I wish you the best! <3


----------



## teacup

Sorry to hear that cews :hugs: next cycle will be yours for sure xxx


----------



## Cppeace

Happy new year all!

28239, sure I'll adjust you.

Welcome JoJazie. I will put you down for the 28th!

Cews, I hope not, hon. Sometimes it just takes awhile for the tests to darken. 

AFM: My tests both look negative this morn but see for your self. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13dpo%20blue.jpg
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13dpo.jpg


----------



## teacup

cosmosis said:


> Thank you teacup and Krissie :) I'm glad you mentioned the 2nd mu thing because I get up twice at night since O day and I was wondering which urine I should collect.
> 
> I was just wondering if I could save it in a cup because I wont get my tests until tomorrow evening. I wonder if I should just use fresh urine, even if its in the evening!
> 
> @crews, I'm sorry to hear this. I wish you the best! <3

Yes, use fresh urine that you have held for 2-3hours, but don't drink too much or it will dilute it xx


----------



## teacup

Cppeace said:


> Happy new year all!
> 
> 28239, sure I'll adjust you.
> 
> Welcome JoJazie. I will put you down for the 28th!
> 
> Cews, I hope not, hon. Sometimes it just takes awhile for the tests to darken.
> 
> AFM: My tests both look negative this morn but see for your self.
> 
> https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13dpo%20blue.jpg
> https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13dpo.jpg

I can see a slight shadow line on the blue one, but not sure if I stared too long. How many dpo are you Cppeace? Xx


----------



## Cppeace

12dpo, my normal lp is only 10-12 so dunno


----------



## TeacherLynn

Cppeace, I see a line on the blue also. Hoping it gets more noticeable tomorrow (if you test tomorrow  )

Also, how do you post a pic? Do you have to put it in a picture hosting site first?


----------



## Cppeace

I will keep testing till AF shows or I run out of tests... I have about 20 tests left lol But no more blue dye tests though.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Sounds like a plan! Are you familiar with tweaking tests? I'm wondering if that's actually accurate enough to believe?


----------



## Cppeace

You post a pic with a hosting site like photobucket and then get the link to put in the little post card looking tab

I generally don't do anything more than invert pics if I think I see something.. I personally see nothing on my tests. I rarely have line eye, though. lol


----------



## TeacherLynn

Figured it out! What do you guys think? This one has been tweaked, but I don't remember what I did to it lol


----------



## Cppeace

See here is the blue dye with better lighting 4 hours later... I don't even get the famous evaps on them lol 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/12dpo%20blue.jpg


----------



## Cppeace

TeacherLynn said:


> Figured it out! What do you guys think?

Sorry hon, you have shared the wrong link- pic didn't come out.. You want the direct link to share.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Drats, I'm going to try Photobucket.

Your blue line test is easier to see, and yeah, now I don't see a shadow. You're right, you didn't even get the evap lol


----------



## flyingduster

Cews, sorry it appears to be a chemical. Xx. What is TDY though? 

Cp, I don't see anything, and those blue dye crosses are prone to bleeding a faint false positive anyway so wouldn't believe anything but a blazing one on those. But if AF hasn't shown, fx still!!!


Who else is testing??? I managed to it test this morning, 12dpo. Temps aren't amazing anymore, so we shall see how it goes. AF due in two days.


----------



## Cppeace

Duster your temps still look great to me.. A nice gradual climb up... 
Lol I never see evaps on any brand(I've tried about a dozen different brands). I also never see dye bleeds or major indents either. I just get to see stark white test.


----------



## TeacherLynn

https://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj536/teacherlynn/20170101_051725_zpsk4ilxmvb.jpg

https://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj536/teacherlynn/20170101_054606_zpsmveerrip.jpg

Okay, hopefully this worked. The top is original and bottom is tweaked.


----------



## Cppeace

I see something catching my eye in the top one... FX it turns BFP in a couple days!


----------



## 28329

All these pictures of tests. So long until i start testing!


----------



## Sparrowmummy

28329 said:


> All these pictures of tests. So long until i start testing!

I'm with you lol all these pics of tests are getting me so itchy to test!! I'm only 5 DPO so it would be a total waste of time lol. Time hurry up!!:winkwink:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Well, my tests might be a waste of time also lol 

You two will get there! And when you are posting yours, we will be waiting to ovulate so then we will be where you are.


----------



## Cppeace

lol Ya'll will get to test soon. I wouldn't be testing if AF weren't due.


----------



## Cppeace

Shh Lynn, We're are in no way out for BFP, silly woman. We should have at least 10 bfp statistically in this group! I'm hoping for more like 25 or 30 lol


----------



## 28329

I'm only 1 dpo but i test super early due to my addiction to peeing on things! I start around 8 dpo. Not feeling it this cycle though. Only dtd 3 days before ovulation.


----------



## jlg621

Well, thinking 3dpo today and woke up with a cold. Sore throat, congestion. DH was sick when we bd and now I'm sick. Boo! Hopefully it will be worth come the 12th! :)


----------



## jlg621

Cppeace said:


> Shh Lynn, We're are in no way out for BFP, silly woman. We should have at least 10 bfp statistically in this group! I'm hoping for more like 25 or 30 lol

Yes! 25 or 30 would be so great!! Sending good vibes your way ladies!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Cppeace said:


> Shh Lynn, We're are in no way out for BFP, silly woman. We should have at least 10 bfp statistically in this group! I'm hoping for more like 25 or 30 lol

lol okay, I will be quiet about all that. Go bfps!!!


----------



## Cppeace

lol Ladies I discovered something today. Apparently, there's an app on my tablet that my xbox can use. I took another HPT and saw this icon I wasn't used to seeing so clicked on it- all of a sudden my HPT pic is plastered on the 50 inch tv screen lol ... Talk about being able to study it close lol... This one I think I almost see something but I'm still very blah lol Still looks very negative to me. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/12dpo%20later%202.jpg

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/12%20dpo%20later.jpg


----------



## Cppeace

Jlg, I got a cold starting 3po too.. I'm still so congested, but conception(not implantation) signals the immune system to drop so that your body doesn't attack the splitting cells so any many cases it's a good sign if you catch something soon after ovulation(Within 3-6 days)


----------



## jlg621

Cppeace said:


> Jlg, I got a cold starting 3po too.. I'm still so congested, but conception(not implantation) signals the immune system to drop so that your body doesn't attack the splitting cells so any many cases it's a good sign if you catch something soon after ovulation(Within 3-6 days)

I hope so!!!! Did you also have a sore throat? How many dpo are you today? I felt totally fine yesterday then BAM today sick sick sick!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Cppeace could you change my testing date to the 28th :) thank you! <3


----------



## Cppeace

I didn't get a sore throat- my guy did though lol. I just had a ton of congestion, sneezing and on and off headache and an earache day before yesterday.


----------



## Cppeace

Sure Kitty. Will do so now.


----------



## zoe2010

Hey ladies I'm joining in on this thread. I'm on cycle day 1 and this will be our first cycle trying for #1! So I'll be testing on January 30 :) seems so far away...


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Zoe! I will add you for the 30th. It will be here before you know it. Being a newbie to ttc you may have some questions. Feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## TeacherLynn

I became sick at 7 dpo with congestion, sneezing, and coughing. Hoping it's a great sign for all of us!


----------



## zoe2010

Cppeace said:


> Welcome Zoe! I will add you for the 30th. It will be here before you know it. Being a newbie to ttc you may have some questions. Feel free to ask any questions you may have.

Thank you Cppeace :) I'm excited! We've decided that we are just going to have fun and relax with it. I may do OPKs but I don't plan on temping or charting.


----------



## Cppeace

I rarely ever get sick(like one a year or less) and conception does lower your immune system so yep hope it's a good sign all around.


----------



## Cppeace

Zoe, that's a fine way to start and hopefully you get lucky and that's all you need do. Temping is the best way to confirm ovulation day but otherwise doesn't help ttc really- it just confirms that you did indeed ovulate and often helps one see a pattern. 
Opks are often great for predicting ovulation is coming, but don't 100% confirm it did happen. 

Hopefully, you will just be a lucky one and catch that eggy right off! :)


----------



## jlg621

I haven't been sick since early 2015. Guess it was my time. Lol


----------



## jlg621

Hi Zoe! This is our first cycle trying to conceive #1 too. I didn't temp either and used the OPK's. But decided to start temping for next month jic. I hope the new year brings you good luck!!!


----------



## zoe2010

jlg621 said:


> Hi Zoe! This is our first cycle trying to conceive #1 too. I didn't temp either and used the OPK's. But decided to start temping for next month jic. I hope the new year brings you good luck!!!

Thank you!! Good luck to you too :)


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/12%20dpo%20later_1.jpg

See if Invert and tilt I see something very faint... I'm just grasping at straws lol


----------



## TeacherLynn

So, I tilted my screen and I do see something also!! lol 

I'm so glad to see someone else grasping at straws. I don't feel so much like a lunatic now.


----------



## Cppeace

lol I just had such a crazy cycle and AF doesn't feel close so those straws have a tight grip on em lol


----------



## teacup

I can't see a line Cppeace, maybe skip a day and test the next? That would give the hcg time to double. I hope you get your bfp! 

Another one here that has had a cold the last few days, feeling pretty rough now! Can hardly breathe through my nose haha! 7dpo tomorrow, just four more days until test day!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Good luck Teacup. 
I'm sure I won't wait and I'll be testing again tomorrow if no AF or major temp drop happens. 

Tomorrow I'll be late by average LP but not late by average cycle length so:shrug::shrug:

Hopefully we see many BFPs soon in this thread!


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Sorry cppeace I can't see anything :( 
Please don't take my last msg as disgruntled with the testing pics, I love them! Its always brilliant searching out a squinter! Keep em coming!
Excited to join in due course ;)


----------



## Cppeace

Hi Sparrow! Welcome! I didn't see any disgruntled messages myself lol 

People have told me the imaginary line is more visible in the original than the invert so I'll post it too- no more till possibly tomorrow from me if no temp drop or AF. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/12%20dpo%20later.jpg

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/12dpo%20later%202.jpg


----------



## MKaykes

Cppeace said:


> lol Ladies I discovered something today. Apparently, there's an app on my tablet that my xbox can use. I took another HPT and saw this icon I wasn't used to seeing so clicked on it- all of a sudden my HPT pic is plastered on the 50 inch tv screen lol ... Talk about being able to study it close lol... This one I think I almost see something but I'm still very blah lol Still looks very negative to me.

Ha ha, just picturing you sitting there on the couch with the tests on screen &#128515; what entertainment! But sorry, I don't see anything, but I never do on my phone when others do so I'm no help.

Super excited to test tomorrow, hope I'm not disappointed yet again. I want 2017 to be a great year!


----------



## Cppeace

2017 is gonna be a great year for tons M. You will be one of em:)

No worries on the the test- I just barely see anything at all- most likely just line eye


----------



## flyingduster

I see a slight shadow cp! Like, not so much a line, but the edge of one where to the right of it is lighter and it miiiight then suddenly go a teeny shade darker where a line would be..... Haha, totally straw grasping though! 


Definitely the tests make me wanna POAS too. Lol. Just gotta get through tomorrow, if I can pee quickly in the morning without testing then I should be able to wait the rest of tomorrow ok and see if AF shows overnight that night....

I am feeling quite emotional today, and very crampy, so sorta expecting it to be AF now. I'm not loosing hope at all, I'm just not putting everything in to hoping either. I'll be sad if AF arrives tomorrow night, but it'll be ok.


----------



## Cppeace

I feel you will make it and I know a BFP is gonna pop in here soon!


----------



## JoJazie

Well Jan has started so I'm hoping to c our first BFP on here!!! Zoe and lpg, we r first-time-testing on the 28th so it looks like we r cycle buddies ;)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Can I join? We weren't planning on TTC until the spring but we had an oops last night and I just had my temperature rise so we'll see. I had ovulation pains on Friday night. Still having some niggling cramps. My period is due January 12th.


----------



## Cppeace

sure lilmiss, I'll add you. Welcome!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Hi ladies I am heading over from the december thread soooo confused right now about my cycle. So I ovulated somewhere between 18-13 days ago so either af is late or just about to arrive I had alot of trouble spotting o this cycle as I am bf my 11 month old. Anyway I am super super exhausted and been cramping constantly, I also threw up on new years eve morning but I was given a coffee with full cream milk in it and I didn't know (should have by the taste!) And I do not drink dairy at all so could have caused the vomit. I had 1 day or tan cm when checking cp 4 days ago then a day of nothing then a day of tan ck then this morning some light pink and now back to very very light brown. Nothing has been on tp or underwear just when I check. I took a hpt on new years eve and it was negative but it was 3rd wee of the day and only about a 2hr if that hold. I don't feel pregnant just very tired and crampy. I though for sure af was going to show today but if anything the colour of the cm has started to vanish. They say with ib to wait until after the spotting isn't it even if it lasts 3 or more days?


----------



## Ask4joy

Hoping my HSG this month will end in a BFP! My New Years resolution is to think positive! Test date is January 15-16. Baby dust to us all!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Just had a close friend post on Facebook that she is pregnant. She has been trying for two months. We have been trying for over 3 years. Trying to be happy and supportive, but man is this frustrating.


----------



## jlg621

Teacherlynn, I can't imagine what that feels like. I hope January is your bfp month!!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Kirstiedenman said:


> Hi ladies I am heading over from the december thread soooo confused right now about my cycle. So I ovulated somewhere between 18-13 days ago so either af is late or just about to arrive I had alot of trouble spotting o this cycle as I am bf my 11 month old. Anyway I am super super exhausted and been cramping constantly, I also threw up on new years eve morning but I was given a coffee with full cream milk in it and I didn't know (should have by the taste!) And I do not drink dairy at all so could have caused the vomit. I had 1 day or tan cm when checking cp 4 days ago then a day of nothing then a day of tan ck then this morning some light pink and now back to very very light brown. Nothing has been on tp or underwear just when I check. I took a hpt on new years eve and it was negative but it was 3rd wee of the day and only about a 2hr if that hold. I don't feel pregnant just very tired and crampy. I though for sure af was going to show today but if anything the colour of the cm has started to vanish. They say with ib to wait until after the spotting isn't it even if it lasts 3 or more days?

Kirstie FC this is IB, it sounds like it could be???! I have full heavy AF now :cry:



TeacherLynn said:


> Just had a close friend post on Facebook that she is pregnant. She has been trying for two months. We have been trying for over 3 years. Trying to be happy and supportive, but man is this frustrating.

I would struggle to be happy and supportive ;( it's just not fair is it. I've seen some surprise bfp announcements on my mums group fb page too. They're like 'oh woops, wonder what dh will say, wasn't planning this'. Fck off :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Mom15

I can hardly keep up with this thread :)
Love seeing all the test pics and it's making me want to POAS :) I think I will do an opk midday tomorrow and see what it looks like. Should be really like, but with all the early O's I better check early!

Cews - hugs and hoping it's still all going to work out

Cp- I tried really hard, but can't see anything YET

Sorry I know I meant to reply to more but can't remember. Looking forward to tomorrow and seeing more tests hopefully positiv ones :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

TeacherLynn said:


> Just had a close friend post on Facebook that she is pregnant. She has been trying for two months. We have been trying for over 3 years. Trying to be happy and supportive, but man is this frustrating.

Do people really say how long they've been trying? Wow... kind of personal for FB. I mean to say it on here among strangers is one thing but to tell that to people you see everyday is another. I hear ya on the announcements though. So many girls I'm friends with just love to wave their test results in everyone's faces not realizing - or maybe they do they just don't care - that there are people who struggle to TTC. I'm one that gets pregnant fairly easily but I have a hard time keeping my pregnancies. I've suffered multiple losses and am never too optimistic whenever I see those 2 lines. It is sad really. I'm sorry you've struggled so long but I completely sympathize :hugs2:


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Kristie and Ask4joy! Will add you both.

Kristie, sorry you are going through a limbo. I know how frustrating those can. Hopefully yours ends soon, best with a BFP, but soon either way. IB can last several day- I've heard as many as 5 before.


----------



## Cppeace

I personally avoid FB these days as I can't stand seeing more people get such easy bfps. I have been trying on and off for over a year and a half and had one terrible limbo in there. 

Hopefully we all get to announce our own BFP soon, though.


----------



## Cewsbaby

:wacko: Having some crazy cramping after moving around some furniture in my sons room. Period should be a week+ away still but I do tend to have some crazy cycles sometimes. Hoping that this is a sign that I am pregnant. Trying to hold off testing any more as I keep getting insane light second lines on some and nothing on others. :shrug:


----------



## Cppeace

Cews, cramping is great sign.. Wait 2 days and test again! Can't wait to see your BFP!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Cppeace said:


> Cews, cramping is great sign.. Wait 2 days and test again! Can't wait to see your BFP!

I hope so! When I got pregnant with my son there were ZERO signs. I only tested to get rid of some expired tests and then thought they were wrong because they were old. lol. Talk about a shock! Now I am symptom spotting like crazy and starting to think its all in my head. Well not the cramping. Thats kinda hard to imagine!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol None of my symptoms are ever things that can be in my head. My congestion, my cm, my backache, my headache, my cramping(had none today at all) My temp(which I just took my eve temp and it's at 99.5f so I should still be in 98s unless chemicals majorly drop during the night. (I usually drop about a degree from bedtime to wake up time. )


----------



## jmack54

Ursaula said:


> jmack54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ursaula! I'm right there with you! I am 3 DPO and have weird cramping and aching in my lower pelvis area sides and back. I'm TTC #1 and am also trying to hold out until hopefully January 9th to test!
> 
> Yay tww buddies! I'm TTC #1 also :happydance: I've had a heck of a time with it too and actually took dong quai to induce af but it brought on ovulation instead :wacko: oh well, I was prepared!
> 
> What "symptoms" do you have now? I have mild cramping and back aches today, along with more sensitive bbs. My temp also dipped below coverline so I'm guessing an estrogen surge. We'll see tomorrow if it rises again.Click to expand...

Yay!! So today is 6 DPO and my lower back is absolutely killing me! I've actually never felt it like this before it's pretty bad! Like very low. I had a temp drop this morning of more than a full degree. I don't know what temp drops really mean though? 

How are you feeling now? Any new symptoms? What day are you testing?


----------



## zoe2010

JoJazie- good to know I have some cycle buddies to keep up with :)


----------



## jmack54

seg said:


> Ursaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmack54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ursaula! I'm right there with you! I am 3 DPO and have weird cramping and aching in my lower pelvis area sides and back. I'm TTC #1 and am also trying to hold out until hopefully January 9th to test!
> 
> Yay tww buddies! I'm TTC #1 also :happydance: I've had a heck of a time with it too and actually took dong quai to induce af but it brought on ovulation instead :wacko: oh well, I was prepared!
> 
> What "symptoms" do you have now? I have mild cramping and back aches today, along with more sensitive bbs. My temp also dipped below coverline so I'm guessing an estrogen surge. We'll see tomorrow if it rises again.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm right there with you ladies! This is my 2nd month trying for our first!! So far just huge painful boobs and slight cramping. Could be nothing but I swear they hurt more than they ever have! Also super hungry and exhausted... but I have a cold! Haha who knows.Click to expand...

Hi seg!! How many DPO are you now? Excited to see what happens this month for all of us, fingers crossed!


----------



## krissie328

TeacherLynn said:


> Just had a close friend post on Facebook that she is pregnant. She has been trying for two months. We have been trying for over 3 years. Trying to be happy and supportive, but man is this frustrating.

I get it.. I hope your bfp comes soon!


----------



## Cppeace

Jmack that lower back pain and temp drop could mean implantation attempted or succeeded! FX for that BFP in a few days!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Crap, I just started spotting. I think AF is early and I have a chemical pregnancy. Very unlikely it's implantation bleeding.


----------



## Cppeace

Eh You did some lifting and had cramping it could be implantation or just some warning spotting... Hope it goes away soon Cews.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Maybe it's just some mild spotting that won't last long. Thoughts and prayers that everything is okay.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Thanks girls. Im trying to be hopeful but its kinda hard to be with the way my tests have been.


----------



## flyingduster

Teacherlynn, that sucks. I honestly don't think people expect to hurt others and are just genuinely excited about their own news, but it does sting hu. Hugs.


Kirstie, test again already!!! That totally sounds like IB! Fx


Mom15, good idea to check for O, those early ones are nasty at sneaking up!!!


Cews, hoping those cramps and spottig are an egg settling in!!!!


Jmack, the temp drop at 6dpo is a common hormonal drop and may mean nothing, oooooor it could be an implantation dip!!! Fx!


Cppeace,hope your temps behave tomorrow!


Afm, I had a nap this afternoon, which isn't typical of me but did occur in my BFP/chemical/early loss cycle.... I will resist testing tomorrow, and I'm thinking I might manage to avoid testing on FMU wed in case AF turns up, but if she hasn't arrived by SMU wed, I'll test.

Looking at my temps there is a chance I Od on cd19, though other symptoms don't support that, so there is a chance AF is another few days away too. If I have no AF and a bfn on wed, I'll shift O to cd19 and wait another few days.


----------



## jmack54

Thanks cppeace! I've never felt anything like this Lower back pain. Hoping it means something. Thanks for keeping track of everyone!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I do my best but I'm sure some fall through the cracks. If anyone ever wants my attention put my name in bold like this *CPPEACE* and it will definitely catch my attention if I'm just scanning lol


----------



## TeacherLynn

Thanks everyone for your support and kind words. I know she and others don't want to hurt feelings. They are probably so darn excited they don't think about it. I know once I get my bfp, I'm going to want to run through the streets screaming and have a plane with a banner telling everyone my news. &#128512;


----------



## Cppeace

Lol yes most don't realize they are hurting feelings of those struggling to conceive. I only get mad at the ones that complain about getting pregnant. As I know the pain of TTC for a long while I prolly will not make a big post on FB like I did last time.


----------



## Jaggersmommy

Cppeace I need to change my date to the 5th. Apparently I didn't double check my dates before I told you. Lol thanks!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Ok mommas, have any of you had implantation bleeding? Can it be red? not pink or brown but a true red. I normally spot a few days before my period but its still a little over 8 days away (I think) and today I spotted after moving some heavy furniture in my sons room that caused me to have cramping. Ive had some wacky tests where I was getting extremely light lines or nothing at all so I am very unsure if I have gotten my BFP. The cramping has mostly stopped and the spotting has stopped. 

Edited:

The spotting was just a few drops of bright red blood and I put in a tampon and after about 2 hours there was nothing on it. No color whatsoever.


----------



## meg_bellamy

My IB with DS was brown I think but I have seen women on here who had bright red spotting. 8 days before af is due def sounds like IB though!


----------



## littlemisscie

Testing 1/20th! First cycle for #3&#128556;


----------



## Cewsbaby

meg_bellamy said:


> My IB with DS was brown I think but I have seen women on here who had bright red spotting. 8 days before af is due def sounds like IB though!


I would agree but sometimes my cycles are wild. I do tend to spot a few days before my period starts but I am hopeful because I have had a few very light squinter second lines but the tests I bought are apparently giving alot of people false positives. :dohh: Its the [email protected] OV and Pregnancy test combo. But Im trying to hold onto hope but the walmart cheapies ones aren't really giving me anything yet.


----------



## ilex88

Tested when I woke up this morning and it's :bfn: 

Didn't expect any different, and I'm wondering now if I ovulated later than I thought because I still don't have signs of AF coming, and it's due tomorrow...might need to start temping for next cycle.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Cewsbaby if it is fresh red blood and ib then it is fresh ib bleeding so you would not get a positive test for another 3 days so your test are probably bad evaps unfortunately :( I had a batch last month that all 5 gave me evaps with color it sucks!!! Good luck hun I hope it is ib for you! 

Afm: I havent tested and not really planning to for another 3 days. Some light pink watery cm was there when I wiped tonight so af may show tomorrow. Will see what tomorrow brings :)


----------



## JoJazie

Baby dust!!!


----------



## cosmosis

Cppeace said:


> lol Ladies I discovered something today. Apparently, there's an app on my tablet that my xbox can use. I took another HPT and saw this icon I wasn't used to seeing so clicked on it- all of a sudden my HPT pic is plastered on the 50 inch tv screen lol ... Talk about being able to study it close lol... This one I think I almost see something but I'm still very blah lol Still looks very negative to me.


LOL! That's pretty awsesome! Yesterday, I spent an hour inverting and blowing up my HPT and tilting the screen :haha: I could have totally used a large screen like that!|



Kirstiedenman said:


> Hi ladies I am heading over from the december thread soooo confused right now about my cycle. So I ovulated somewhere between 18-13 days ago so either af is late or just about to arrive I had alot of trouble spotting o this cycle as I am bf my 11 month old. Anyway I am super super exhausted and been cramping constantly, I also threw up on new years eve morning but I was given a coffee with full cream milk in it and I didn't know (should have by the taste!) And I do not drink dairy at all so could have caused the vomit. I had 1 day or tan cm when checking cp 4 days ago then a day of nothing then a day of tan ck then this morning some light pink and now back to very very light brown. Nothing has been on tp or underwear just when I check. I took a hpt on new years eve and it was negative but it was 3rd wee of the day and only about a 2hr if that hold. I don't feel pregnant just very tired and crampy. I though for sure af was going to show today but if anything the colour of the cm has started to vanish. They say with ib to wait until after the spotting isn't it even if it lasts 3 or more days?

Cream has very very low amounts of lactose or milk solids. It is mainly fat, so even if you are lactose intolerant, it would not cause a reaction like that I'm pretty sure. Do you know when you ovulated exactly?



TeacherLynn said:


> Just had a close friend post on Facebook that she is pregnant. She has been trying for two months. We have been trying for over 3 years. Trying to be happy and supportive, but man is this frustrating.

:hugs2: I understand. Although I haven't personally struggled to conceive for so long (I have one child of my own and a step child), I did have to wait 9 years for a chance at having more children because I had not found the right person after my divorce. It was very difficult to bare when my friends made posts about their 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc child. Your time will come, and it will be awesome!! <3 



Cewsbaby said:


> Crap, I just started spotting. I think AF is early and I have a chemical pregnancy. Very unlikely it's implantation bleeding.

:hugs2: I'm sorry to hear this. Let's wait it out and see what happens! You have our support. 

AFM, I *gasp* decided to wait until tomorrow to test. ONLY because my (supposedly) ultra sensitive IC's will be coming in this evening or tomorrow morning. I'll be saving my MU and testing later in the evening with fresh urine also. 

My temps seem to be staying way above my cover line, so I think that by now it is safe to say I did ovulate (I've had wonky temps this cycle). We'll see how things turn out. I'm supposedly 9dpo today. I had the most painful bbs yesterday, it was sooo bad. Nothing else other than diarrhea all day as far as symptoms are concerned. My toilet visits have really increased since CD14. I had lots of EWCM on 6&7dpo and the internet says this is a positive sign. 

Here's my chart if anyone wants to have a look!
https://i67.tinypic.com/25p2rno.jpg


----------



## Cppeace

Cews, ib can be brown, pink or red, can last a few seconds, hours or up to 5 days. It may not have been initial IB, but secondary ib.

Sorry, on mobile, catching up but will go back and add aadjyst anyone needing it.

Afm temp still up, no sign of af, test still neg. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170102_083059.jpg
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170102_083318_1.jpg


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome littlemisscie!
I added you. Good Luck this cycle !

:dust:


----------



## Curlymikes

Hi everyone. Im 7dpo and trying my best to wait. I wanted to wait til 10dpo but im not sure if i cant talk myself out of it until thursday. I really like the first signal tests from walmart that are .88 cents. They showed my line first and clearest with my 2 cps. (Way better than frer). I only have one of those tests so i want to hang on to it for as long as i can so i dont have to go buy more. I have some wondfos but i know if i want to see something early the first signal is my best shot. 

I also got a cold like 4dpo its the worst its been today. I also started progesterone oral pills 5dpo.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome, Curly. You'd be best off waiting another couple days, till at least 9dpo. I'll support whatever day you decide to start testing though. When should I put you down for?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wow it's so busy in here I need to get caught up again!

Just want to say it's great I recognize so many of the names in here, some from a while back too! Good to see you all again!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Good morning everyone!

Crews, I agree that maybe those were faulty tests. Sounds good that the spotting has stopped. Wait a couple days and test maybe. 

Ccpeace, sorry about the neg, but so glad to hear your temp is still up. I'm thinking a bfp is in your future!

Afm, I woke up this morning with a ton of watery cm mixed with some creamy. This is more like what I experience right before ovulation, so hoping it's a sign that af will stay away. I did test and it was neg. Starting to hate FRER because the indent line shows up instantly and causes false hope. Blood test is tomorroe so I'm going to try and relax and just see what happens with that.


----------



## Cppeace

Lynn, thanks for the well wishes- As for your CM
Watery mixture can go either way. Here's hoping it's a good sign for you.


----------



## jlg621

Ilex88-I am sorry that it was bfn, maybe too early still? 

Cews-It sounds promising to have spotting at 8dpo. I hope it means your bfp is coming soon!!!

Curly-I have a cold too and feel awful today. Hoping we both get better soon and that it's a sign that our bfp will be this month! 

Cppeace-I am sorry to hear about your neg. Hopefully it's still too early to tell and you still get your bfp this month!

Afm-I feel awful today with this cold and I threw my back out last week so I am really having fun right now. However, my breasts are starting to feel sort of tender which is pretty early for me and I have been bloated. I could totally be wishing these symptoms into reality lol so just going to keep paying attention and see what happens. 

Baby dust!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Jlg, sounds like good signs to me. :dust:
Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## wintersocks1

Hi January testers! What a great thread so far. I hope I can join in. I am pretty sure that this is not my month. I had super high stress for the first part, basically no EWCM, and have run out of almost everything I take without planning ahead for refills. I still have to test because my progesterone is borderline and I need to go in and have it checked if I ever get a BFP. And of course there is still a chance I hope. So here I am. I hope there are lots of BFPs this month. There are a lot of great charts out there.


----------



## MKaykes

BFN for me today 2 weeks since my trigger shot. Maybe IUI#3 will be our "3rd times a charm"!


----------



## BelleNuit

MK :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Wintersocks! Your chart looks awesome to me! When do you plan to test? GL

Mkaykes you're not out till AF shows! I feel very positive for you.


----------



## Arismomma

Hey everyone! So I'm still waiting on AF or a BFP from December. I'm going to schedule a blood test this week. I'm on cd 48, normal is 32. Still not even sure if I ovulated because I stopped temping around Christmas.


----------



## babylights

AF got me *sigh

I think I might test on 1/31!

Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Aris, Gl on your blood test or hope your AF comes soon so you can start fresh!


----------



## Curlymikes

Cppeace you already have me down, i was just giving an update. I


----------



## Cppeace

lol ok- I lose track occasionally. Glad I already got ya :)


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Baby Lights. I'll change you to the 31st. I'll be moved to then too if AF comes soon.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Babylights so sorry the witch got you. 

Also sorry for those with BFNs today...I also got one today. I'm 12 dpo so still hopeful the witch will stay away. My luteal phase has been fluctuating from 11 to 16 days so I don't really even know when to expect AF.


----------



## littlemisscie

Thanks for the support! Not expecting much since it's my first cycle after my IUD and it took so long with DS1! But I'm excited to be back at BNB:hugs:


Watery CM yesterday, BD yesterday & EWCM today. Should be O'ing any day now:)


----------



## Cppeace

Well,hopefully your ttc journey will be shorter and easier this time around :)
:dust:


----------



## wintersocks1

Cppeace said:


> Welcome Wintersocks! Your chart looks awesome to me! When do you plan to test? GL

THanks Cppeace. The "triphasic" chart is actually my typical chart so I am not too excited about it yet. I will test on Saturday so that is the 7th. I am a bit concerned about my tests because they got super cold - like 40 degrees Fahrenheit. Anyone know if that is a problem?


----------



## Cppeace

I don't believe cold should affect them, heat is much worse on them. They didn't go down to freezing or below so I'd still say they are good. I'll add you to the list. GL


----------



## Arismomma

Littlemisscie- just FYI, I had a lot of pregnancy symptoms after my iud was removed, I was convinced I was pregnant. I know it can happen that fast, but just wanted to let you know that. No one warned me and I wish I had known.


----------



## TeacherLynn

https://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj536/teacherlynn/Mobile%20Uploads/20170102_114816_zpsjbttmr6j.jpg

My line eye is getting to me. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cppeace

I see a shadow but nothing definite yet.. FX for a BFP soon!


----------



## flyingduster

Annnnnd boom, temp down to just above coverline. AF not due till tomorrow so while I know my temp is still above coverline, it's dropping fast so I hold no more hopes now. :(

At least there's a new pattern since the early MC that I o earlier than I used to, so there's hopefully not gonna be a massive wait till next O. Sigh.

Even with an earlier O, my cycle is too long to fit in to Jan again so I'm totally out and in to February already. I hope you all get BFPs and I don't see you again!!! Xxx


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry for the drop Duster but it's no lower than the one a couple days ago and still has a good chance of going back up tomorrow. You're not out Till AF shows.


----------



## Cppeace

Hmm getting this odd kinda hollow pain inside vagina, behind the clitoral area. It's very odd feeling. Not Crampy at all


----------



## 28329

temp dropped today. Maybe i haven't ovulated yet. I have had a fallback temp before but never one so drastic.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, that looks too low for a fallback so soon on. Looks more like an ovulation dip.


----------



## WishnandHopn

wintersocks1 said:


> Cppeace said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Wintersocks! Your chart looks awesome to me! When do you plan to test? GL
> 
> THanks Cppeace. The "triphasic" chart is actually my typical chart so I am not too excited about it yet. I will test on Saturday so that is the 7th. I am a bit concerned about my tests because they got super cold - like 40 degrees Fahrenheit. Anyone know if that is a problem?Click to expand...

I've been wondering that myself...my amazon order got delivered to the wrong mailbox and my tests sat there for 2 days below freezing before they found my package. The control line is still showing up blazing strong, so I am guessing they'll still work?


----------



## Cppeace

Like I said heat is way worse on them than cold is. AS long as they didn't get wet should be ok. Want to test one you can use lemon juice I think it is and the test goes positive it working right lol


----------



## Cewsbaby

Ugh seriously WTH! I tested this morning and Im convinced these tests are bad. Got another faint line. Serious super squinter! Same type of lines I keep getting since the first test. Im going to get some different tests and toss these out.


----------



## 28329

Cppeace said:


> Yeah, that looks too low for a fallback so soon on. Looks more like an ovulation dip.

Exactly what i thought. I better get busy then :sex:


----------



## Cewsbaby

FMU is the bottom test ( the light one) and the second one is after a one hour hold. Don't know what to think...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0585.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 42


----------



## WishnandHopn

So sorry Cews...those faint lines can really mess with your mind. If you don't mind wasting one, ask your DH to pee on one. If he gets a faint line...pretty good sign that batch is no good!


----------



## Cppeace

The one on the left is most def a bfp. I would try a FR and see what it says.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Unfortunately I don't have to pee now and wasnt expecting that after an hour hold (thought I saw a faint positive on the FMU so I wanted to check) and I dumped the sample. I might try my husbands pee and see. Do you see lines on both tests? I feel like I see something super faint on the right one which is why I wanted to check. I would have thought that it would be a lot darker though with FMU and not so dark with only an hour hold. These tests are killing my heart.


----------



## 28329

That looks pretty dark to not be a bfp.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Definitely a bfp on the second one. You may have answered this already and I didn't see, but can you schedule a blood test with your doctor?


----------



## Cppeace

No, some women oddly get better results with later in the day urine than earlier in the day urine. I see a shadow on the right one but def BFP on the right.


----------



## WishnandHopn

I can only see it on one of them, but I suck at seeing squinters. Does it have colour in real life?


----------



## Cewsbaby

28329 said:


> That looks pretty dark to not be a bfp.

I agree but these tests have had light lines and nothing at all so Im not sure if these are any good! Ill just wait an hour or two and try again. I might try my walmart cheapie and see. If I had seen this before I dumped the sample I would have double dipped and then I would know.


----------



## Cppeace

GL! Can't wit to post this thread's first bfp!


----------



## 28329

Best of luck to you. I will be surprised if you don't get a clear bfp soon.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Its so light on the one that I can't tell if its color or not. It looks super faint with maybe a hint of pink so I am unsure. As for blood test, not yet. If I get another positive then I will schedule one.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Cosmosis: It was milk not cream but dairy or full fat milk has always made me horrifically sick I have ibs and it is just one of my triggers. But usually sorry for tmi it is from the other end not vomit. 

Cppeace: I hope this is your month!!! 

It is so hard to keep up with everyone lol there is alot of ladies in here!!! I wish you all the best of luck for a bfp this month!! 

Afm: this morning has been the first time the brown cm has made it to tp only a tiny bit when I wipe but thinking I am out. I suppose technically if I wasn't checking cp today would be the first day I would have noticed the brown cm but I think af will show tomorrow morning. I am just excited my cycles are getting back to normal :)


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Cews I've got everything crossed for you! That right test looks too dark to be a false positive! Looking forward to seeing it develop.

Sorry you're out kirstie but pleased your cycles are becoming more predictable! 

Two days until I will probably cave and start testing, I have no symptoms whatsoever so not sure why am I so excited lol


----------



## Cppeace

Glad they seem to be returning to normal for you Kristie :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck to those testing! I'm just at the start of my fertile week. Planning to BD EOD. I'm going to start temping tomorrow to confirm O. I'll also start OPKs tomorrow. The earliest my OPKs ever turn positive is CD 10 (tomorrow), but I haven't had any ewcm yet so I don't expect it to be positive until a little later. Lately I've been Oing CD 13-14, so I'm hoping the same will be true this month


----------



## Cppeace

Good luck Belle!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Cewsbaby the left test looks like a definite bfp but I would get another brand to be sure. It is so disheartening when you get a dodgy batch, I have my fingers crossed for you hun. 

Thanks ladies hubby will be away for the next 4 months at o time which is sucky but at the same time gives me a chance to get a clear look at my cycles and how regular they are. If I fall pregnant midyear it will be a 2yr gap between all 4 of my kiddies :)


----------



## Cppeace

That's a nice gap. My parents often wished they'd had us a bit closer together.


----------



## teacup

Cewsbaby said:


> FMU is the bottom test ( the light one) and the second one is after a one hour hold. Don't know what to think...

Yay definitely a line there! :happydance: How many dpo are you Cews?


----------



## cosmosis

Cewsbaby said:


> FMU is the bottom test ( the light one) and the second one is after a one hour hold. Don't know what to think...

The one next to the hair pin is very clear to me. Is this how your other tests look also?


----------



## cosmosis

I'm feeling super tired, crabby and alot of pressure in my lower abdomen. It turns out they haven't shipped out my IC's! I guess I'll test with what I have tomorrow morning. I rushed shipped them too u_u I wonder if I should just cancel the order and do with what I have. If I get a BFP I won't need them anyway, unless I use them to watch a bfp get darker. 

decisions, decisions.


----------



## Cppeace

lol You know you are gonna wanna see the line progress


----------



## jlg621

Cews- I see it on the one next to the hairpin. Hope that your next test is a more clear bfp!!


----------



## Cppeace

Well ladies this popped up about 15-20 minutes after I took the test. It's very very light shadow but there is def a little something there to me. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13dpo%20later2.jpg


----------



## BelleNuit

hoping its not an evap cppeace. maybe take another test in a couple days?


----------



## Cppeace

Belle I'll be testing every day till AF shows. I'm already tech late by my avg LP and no sign of AF yet ... It would also be teh only evap I've ever had out of hundreds of tests lol I've looked days later and saw nothing at all. So an evap is highly unlikely- much more likely a test defect than an evap.


----------



## krissie328

Cews- that line next to the hairpin is pretty dark. Fx another test shows positive!

Cppeace- I definitely see it on that last test! Fx it's the start of your bfp.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'd say congratulations are in order cppeace! Fx that it gets darker!

I'm so frustrated with my FF chart. I thought I O'd around Thursday since I had my lowest temperature that day and based on the ewcm and cramping I was having. FF is showing my O date as between Friday and Saturday since I had a huge temperature spike the next day. I also had a decent dip this morning after having lots of cramps last night, which I thought might be implantation, but according to FF I am only 2-3 DPO (which I know is too early for implantation) however if I O'd when I think I did I would be around 4-5 DPO. I've implanted as early as 5 DPO before. Could FF be wrong?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Cppeace I can totally see what you're seeing on that one! I have those same tests and they have been stark white for me, no evaps, so this is looking promising! Maybe you will be your own lucky charm this month.


----------



## Cppeace

I hope it's got color tomorrow. We shall see. 

Lilmiss can you post your chart? I'll give my opinion then.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Cppeace I'd say that's a bfp! I think if you tested on a frer you'd have a good line :)


----------



## flyingduster

Cews I see the second one, and I totally hear of people having better levels in SMU! It looks like way more than an indent to me!

And cppeace, I see that line!!! Eeeeee, fx!!!


And thanks too cp, I know it's not rock bottom yet but remember AF isn't due till tomorrow so more likely it is still up cos AF isn't here yet!!! I know I know, not out till she shows, but I hold no false hopes. I'll put in my cup tonight and I expect rock bottom temp tomorrow and blood.


----------



## flyingduster

lilmisscaviar said:


> I'd say congratulations are in order cppeace! Fx that it gets darker!
> 
> I'm so frustrated with my FF chart. I thought I O'd around Thursday since I had my lowest temperature that day and based on the ewcm and cramping I was having. FF is showing my O date as between Friday and Saturday since I had a huge temperature spike the next day. I also had a decent dip this morning after having lots of cramps last night, which I thought might be implantation, but according to FF I am only 2-3 DPO (which I know is too early for implantation) however if I O'd when I think I did I would be around 4-5 DPO. I've implanted as early as 5 DPO before. Could FF be wrong?

Post you chart for us to see. It's very normal to have a fallback about 2-3dpo too...


----------



## Cppeace

Well, we shall see duster... My temps have been pretty erratic in my 2ww(but then so has my sleep). I sure hope I see a temp rise for you tomorrow though. 

I will be testing again come morning as long as no AF- no sign of it yet, Cp is medium and medium texture, cm is creamy and temp wasn't great today but definitely still above cover line so I shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Cews I'd say you have a bfp emerging too <3
Kirstie I hope you're not out hun x
GL to those testing soon and those about to o


----------



## cosmosis

Cppeace said:


> Well ladies this popped up about 15-20 minutes after I took the test. It's very very light shadow but there is def a little something there to me. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13dpo%20later2.jpg

I can see it!! :happydance: can't wait for your morning one tomorrow!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Cppeace yep the 2yr gap is great but sometimes have 3 so young gets tough!!! At least by the time hubby is home when I am actually oing this year all the kiddies will be that little bit older so wont be so bad. I will have 1 in school 1 in kinder and a 2yr old and new born :) 
I say that test is pretty promising can't wait to see your test tomorrow! 

Cewsbaby I am on edge right now for your update!

Flyingduster: sorry about the temp dive :( I do however love that we can tell so much about our cycles from our temps! 

So spotting has pretty much stopped for me now. Only a tiny bit of watery brown when wiping and no red what so ever when checking cp I am starting to get my hopes up especially as my temp is still up. That would seriously be crazy if I am pregnant as I would have technically ovulated while my hubby was gone but we dtd like 3 days before he left. It is probably just my cycle being weird lol. If there is no more spotting tomorrow I am definitely testing on thursday!


----------



## Cppeace

Kristie fingers crossed for you hon!


----------



## JoJazie

Cosmos is good luck to you!!! 

And Aris - looking good!! 

Fx!!!!


----------



## London Kiwi

Cppeace I can totally see something there! FX!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Kirstie GL xx I would love to have 4 kids spaced 2yrs apart. I came from a big family but dh is an only child and not sure he wants more than 2 but he said he'll wait and see lol. I love being a mum <3


----------



## Cppeace

I'd have 4 if I was younger but I'm gonna try for 2 if possible.


----------



## Cewsbaby

So I took 2 more IC and they were stark white. Not even a faint line and a FRER and again nothing with a 3 hour hold. Starting to think I just got a very bad batch of IC's. Will test again tomorrow and see but I think Im not pregnant and just am getting some very bad false positives.


----------



## littlemisscie

Cppeace said:


> I hope it's got color tomorrow. We shall see.
> 
> Lilmiss can you post your chart? I'll give my opinion then.

I don't temp! I just go off days/CM. I have a very set 30/cycle. This is all I've got :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1057.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kirstiedenman

meg_bellamy said:


> Kirstie GL xx I would love to have 4 kids spaced 2yrs apart. I came from a big family but dh is an only child and not sure he wants more than 2 but he said he'll wait and see lol. I love being a mum <3

I also love being a mum!!! I mean having 3 boys is pretty full on at times but I wouldn't change it! 
I am 1 of 4 and so is hubby so we are both use to a bit family his parents also adopted their cousin so in the end their was 5! 
I feel sooo yuck today I have been constantly tired and now today just feel nauseous and yuck but I did last month to so i think I am just exhausted from the move and being on my own with the kids while they are adjusting. I did notice this morning in the shower though my nipples are super dark so who knows! 

Cewsbaby so sorry hun it is so awful when that happens. Although you did have spotting what 2 days ago now? Fx it is just to early for it to show yet.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Cews. Here's hoping for a nice color line tomorrow ! :dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Littlemiss, sorry without temping one can never be sure when or if they ovulated. It's the main reason I do.


----------



## Stormykins

Cews I definitely see a line! Hopefully the stark white ones are just because it's later in the day. 

Cc peace I see your line too! Fingers crossed for both of you!

4 dpo here so still lots of waiting. Symptom spotting like crazy though haha


----------



## Hopeful.89

Cppeace your charts still amaze me! Your ovulation spikes are so obvious! This cycle for me is still all over the board, your chart looks very promising this cycle.
My temps this cycle are about .2 degree over my cover line from last cycle, it's very strange for me, but I do feel like my cycles are still regulating postpartum.


----------



## Cppeace

Hopeful, my temp always jumps about a degree 1dpo now the second spike at 2dpo is a bit more unusual and my temps are way more all over than normal. My 2ww is usually very dull with temps ranging between 98.2 and 98.75 they've been allover the place the last 13 days lol. 

My 1dpo temp always makes it easy to see I ovulated for sure but hasn't helped in the ttc part really so :shrug:
Thanks for thinking it looks good. It looks very blah to me- it's usually higher than it has been... Currently 1 day late on LP avg. 
Glad your cycle seems to be normalizing pp, it can take a while. 

Thanks Stormy and everyone else wishing me luck :) I hope there's color tomorrow :) I hope I get to start listing a ton of BFPs in this thread!


----------



## flyingduster

Cews, those tests sound crazy stupid. I'm sorry.


Kirstie, you're right I love we can see what our bodies are doing with the temps. I am fine today, I'm relaxed and chilled. AF is coming, I'm not obsessing over symptoms and I'm not worried about testing, I know she is coming so I'll expect it in the morning. No surprise, no stress.


Littlemisscie, I think the request for a chart was to a different user, lilmissCaviar, who was asking about temps on her chart....


----------



## Hannah1029

Cppeace could you add me for January 30th. Should be O'ing around January 16th-18th


----------



## Cewsbaby

Thanks everyone. Im not giving up until AF comes but I am going to schedule a blood test to see. The fact that I keep getting these positives and negatives makes me wonder whats going on.


----------



## Mom15

Cews and Cp - fx for some clear and non-negotiable tests to come!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Hannah! Yep Will add you right now! Fx this is your lucky month hon!


----------



## Kaiecee

Can I join? 
Af got me today. Right on time 

Onto first round of femara after no luck on clomid for the 1st time.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome, Kaiecee! I sure will add you :) Hope this month is your month! When should I put you down for testing?


----------



## Kaiecee

Cppeace said:


> Welcome, Kaiecee! I sure will add you :) Hope this month is your month! When should I put you down for testing?

Around the 25th. Thanks.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Lol, I had my husband pee in a cup so I could test and the HPT was stark white. Even after I let it dry there was nothing. Makes me a little more hopeful. I must say though, I have never seen pee so clear in my life. Looked just like water.


----------



## Cppeace

That just means he's well hydrated. Mine is pretty much clear if I drink my 40 oz or more. It giving a stark negative is a great thing. The tests are prolly just ranging in sensitivity(Which even he same brand can) You should be getting a blazing positive soon!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Flyingduester thats such a good attitude to have staying calm and stress free really helps when ttc although at times seems impossible to do!

Cewsbaby oooo thats very hopeful! Fx for you hun!!!

My spotting has completely stopped now even after being out in the garden for the last 2 hrs weeding and trimming all the hedges eeekkk I am trying so hard not to get my hopes up!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Kirstie that is a nice sign FX :dust:


----------



## Mom15

I meant to update on the opk I did this morning, but as expected it has just a super faint line which doesn't surprise or upset me. What does tear me apart a bit is that my hopes of having a my first cycle with only nursing twice in 24h have been crushed. DS was doing so well until he got a cold. And now that it's almost gone, it seems to be draining down his throat and causing him to cough. He is finally asleep after we nursed for almost two hours straight. We had two breaks where he had gone to sleep, but then the cough woke him up. 
Sorry for the rambling, but I feel like this cycle is already a bust as I don't see my LP getting fixed if we are going back to nursing a lot :(


----------



## Cppeace

Awww Mom15, hope stuff settles soon and you start getting your normal cycle back, hon.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you Cp! All I want is my 11 day LP back. That's what I had pre DS. My overall cycle length has been between 5-7weeks between quitting BC in November 2013 and conceiving DS. So I don't even expect my cycle to ever be the same length. When I put things in perspective I can't complain as I conceived even with my long and irregular cycle, so I shouldn't complain when others including you have been trying much longer. I can't imagine the heart ache. I guess I am just getting frustrated that there is the stress of timing bd right just to find out nothing will stick cause I have a LP defect. 
Finding Willi from Maya the Bee in the avatar list made me happy :) Anyone here who used to watch it when they were kids? I'm from Germany and it used to be my favorite show. Now they have remade it and it's on Netflix :)


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Mom15 it can be tough when the little ones are sick they just want that mummy comfort. I had super irregular cycles when I fell pregnant with #2 I was still nursing my first and I got my bfp on cd57!! I didnt o until cd45 so dont give up hope just yet.


----------



## Estarla

Mom15 said:


> Thank you Cp! All I want is my 11 day LP back. That's what I had pre DS. My overall cycle length has been between 5-7weeks between quitting BC in November 2013 and conceiving DS. So I don't even expect my cycle to ever be the same length. When I put things in perspective I can't complain as I conceived even with my long and irregular cycle, so I shouldn't complain when others including you have been trying much longer. I can't imagine the heart ache. I guess I am just getting frustrated that there is the stress of timing bd right just to find out nothing will stick cause I have a LP defect.
> Finding Willi from Maya the Bee in the avatar list made me happy :) Anyone here who used to watch it when they were kids? I'm from Germany and it used to be my favorite show. Now they have remade it and it's on Netflix :)

Yes, I watched it when I was little &#128515;. I'm also from Germany &#128516;. 

Trying to keep up with this thread! Very excited for all the potential BFPs in the last few days - keep us updated!!! 

I'm 3 DPO now, waiting to join the testing fun! 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## babyplease22

Hi ladies! Can I please join? This is my first cycle TTC and I'm 7dpo. Couldn't help myself and tested this morning knowing it was way too early. Bfn of course. Hoping to hold out until 10dpo to test again but probably won't make it that far. :blush:


----------



## meg_bellamy

Cews I agree that ICs can be very unreliable and getting faint positives on some but not others doesn't surprise me. Fx you have clear positives in a day or so x


----------



## meg_bellamy

The new version of Maya the bee is on abc tv in Australia atm :)


----------



## meg_bellamy

Cews I agree that ICs can be very unreliable and getting faint positives on some but not others doesn't surprise me. Fx you have clear positives in a day or so x


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Meg I knew you were in oz!!! I thought to myself the other day I wonder if you are me to :)


----------



## Kaiecee

So had a tiny bit of pink spotting threw up tonight but I'm still convinced af is here


----------



## JoJazie

Babyplease good luck! I'm TTC #1 too, first cycle ATM. Fx!

Fx kaiecee!


----------



## cosmosis

:bfn: this morning. I tested both FMU and SMU. If implantation happened on the 6 or 7dpo, shouldn't hcg be detectable by now? :shrug:


----------



## Ursaula

This is what happens when your will-power and determination to wait fails you. :haha: :haha:

8dpo
 



Attached Files:







8dpo.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 6









8dpo2.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 65


----------



## Ursaula

Your chart looks great cosmosis! 10dpo is still early so don't lose hope yet!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

cosmosis said:


> :bfn: this morning. I tested both FMU and SMU. If implantation happened on the 6 or 7dpo, shouldn't hcg be detectable by now? :shrug:

Your chart actually looks good. I would give it another day or 2 and retest hun.


----------



## teacup

Ursaula said:


> This is what happens when your will-power and determination to wait fails you. :haha: :haha:
> 
> 8dpo

Ooh we're both 8dpo! I would have tested today as well if I had any tests. I dreamt I had a bfp last night. I have slightly sensitive boobs and a little lower back twinges. Getting impatient for Friday now! 

Maybe skip a day and test at 10dpo? Good luck! 8dpo is super early as implantation can take as much as 12 days. Xx


----------



## TeacherLynn

I have no idea why I tested this morning even though in 90 mins I will be taking a blood test lol But, I did a Clear Blue digital because that was all I had left and of course it says not pregnant. 13dpo.


----------



## cosmosis

Ursaula said:


> This is what happens when your will-power and determination to wait fails you. :haha: :haha:
> 
> 8dpo

I did the same thing! :haha:





Kirstiedenman said:


> cosmosis said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: this morning. I tested both FMU and SMU. If implantation happened on the 6 or 7dpo, shouldn't hcg be detectable by now? :shrug:
> 
> Your chart actually looks good. I would give it another day or 2 and retest hun.Click to expand...

Thank you! I'll skip tomorrow...if I don't get my IC's in the mail :blush:


I'm so crampy today! Gonna distract myself today by doing some work and going for a movie later. The 2WW sure is grueling.


----------



## wintersocks1

cosmosis said:


> :bfn: this morning. I tested both FMU and SMU. If implantation happened on the 6 or 7dpo, shouldn't hcg be detectable by now? :shrug:

Nope! You totally still have a chance Cosmosis. If you implanted late on 7 dpo and your hcg was 2 that day, it very well could be below 20 which most tests would miss (I think my IC are 25) . And I don't know how long it takes to build up in your FMU, I am guessing longer than your blood.


----------



## krissie328

I woke up with a killer sore throat. And after having some cramping yesterday I'm reading way too much into it.


----------



## Cppeace

Morning all. Feeling like AF is soon to arrive-most likely tomorrow. Both tests this morn were bfn.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Well, just got done with the blood test. Now to wait for the phone call. They said it may be today, but probably tomorrow.


----------



## PSamuel

Happy New Year ladies! :D

Count me in for January. Starting off the new year with renewed hope for Cycle 5. 

On CD3 today, so it will be a while for me to get to the TWW and will mostly get to test by the end of the month. December was a weird cycle, so hoping my system and hormones are reset and ready to get this done! :)

Good luck ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

GL Lynn! :dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Hey PSam. Welcome! When should I add you for testing?


----------



## PSamuel

Cppeace said:


> Morning all. Feeling like AF is soon to arrive-most likely tomorrow. Both tests this morn were bfn.

Fingers crossed for you Kimmie! Hoping AF doesn't show. That's a nice implantation dip you have there. :thumbup:


----------



## PSamuel

Cppeace said:


> Hey PSam. Welcome! When should I add you for testing?

Put me down for 26th, although its highly likely I'll get impatient and test earlier! :winkwink:


----------



## Cppeace

lol will Do Psam.Thanks for the well wishes. My sleep was messed up so my temps are pretty deceptive looking all in all with adjustments. I'm already a day late by average LP but it feels like AF is on the way- I would say I will wake up to AF or it may start before bed. We shall see :)


----------



## 28329

Still no ovulation here. Opks are very positive still. Have been since cd 5.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Thank you, Cppeace! I sure hope AF stays away from you.


----------



## Dream.dream

Tested this morning .

https://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r606/quillzmom/20170103_103253.jpg


----------



## Cppeace

Dream Dream ! I See a light line! That's looks great !


----------



## Dream.dream

Cppeace said:


> Dream Dream ! I See a light line! That's looks great !

There is definitely a line in person . Im just praying this one sricks . Weve had 2 early losses and im only 8 dpo right now . I could use some prayers or light or whatever you belive right now


----------



## Cppeace

At 8do that is an amazing line. Make sure you drink at least 40oz of water and eat some eggs if you can to help progesterone :) FX 
Let me know when to mark you as our First BFP!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Dream- definitely looks like a bfp. I've seen shadows and evaps on wondfo and they never look that dark or pink! Fx for a sticky bean.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Dream, that is awesome!!! I will be praying that your baby sticks and you get a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Dream I see it! Hope it's a sticky one for you.

The home stretch of the tww is killing me! 13 dpo and I somehow managed not to test this morning. No interesting symptoms to report. I just want to go to sleep and not wake up until I have either AF or a BFP!


----------



## Stormykins

Congrats Dream! Definitely a good line happening there!

Hope you get your results soon Teacher. Waiting is so tough, but well worth it if you get the results you want :)

Cppeace, could you please move my testing date to January 9? I don't know what I was thinking with Jan 5 haha! Fingers crossed for you and hope AF stays away!


----------



## Cppeace

Sure Stormy, will adjust right now.


----------



## carolinalocs

Ok, just finished IUI #2. Now to try to stay busy enough to not go crazy during this tww.


----------



## Cppeace

Good Luck Carolina!


----------



## Dream.dream

Thank you everyone . 

Fingers crossed for you carolinalocs .


----------



## jlg621

Yay Dream! Congrats! Sending good vibes your way! 

GL Carolina!


----------



## 28329

That's a great line for 8dpo dream. Congratulations.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Good luck Carolina! Amazing line dream, positive thoughts your way x


----------



## Mom15

Dream! Sending you sticky thoughts :) that sounds kind of weird. Haha


----------



## teacup

Wow that's amazing Dream! Congratulations, a beautiful line! :happydance:

My tests arrived early and I just tested at 7/8dpo and got negative. :dohh: I'll skip testing tomorrow and will try again Thursday.


----------



## drjo718

Congrats, dream!

28- is your test line darker than the control line on all those opks?


----------



## Kaiecee

Full blown af today into next cycle


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Congrats dream that is a beautiful line for 8dpo!!! 

Goodlook carolinalocs fx for you!!

Afm temp is still up cervix is high and closed and only a tiny bit of watery brown mixed in with cm when checking and nothing when wiping this is like day 4 or 5 of light brown when checking cm and cp and 1 day that it made it to the tp a tiny bit. I don't really know what to think with this cycle I am starting to think maybe I didnt o at all and I am having another silly weird cycle.


----------



## JoJazie

Dream yay! I hope this is it for you! With this much of a line at 8dpo I wonder if it's twins potentially?? 

Yay good luck!


----------



## PSamuel

*Dream *- Congratulations, that's an awesome line for 8dpo!!! Praying for your sticky bean! :happydance:

*Carolinalocs* - Good luck! fingers crossed for you! :)

*Kaiecee *- Sorry AF got you. Good Luck for the next cycle! :thumbup:

*Kirstiedenman *- sounds frustrating. I had a similarly frustrating cycle last month, although I hope your outcome is positive. :)

*Cppeace *- hope this is a good sign and AF stays away!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Kaiecee. Would you like me to put you a new testing date for teh end of the month?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Cppeace - I had cramping like that around the time I got my BFP so I'm still keeping my fx for you!

Dream - I see it! Hoping that it gets darker :)

Carolina - Hope you catch the egg this month! Good luck!

Kaiecee - So sorry to hear the witch caught you :( Hopefully next month will be your month!

AFM I got my crosshairs today! I honestly didn't think I would. The past couple cycles for me have been anovulatory and I thought this one was going in the same direction but it looks like I did O after all. What I did notice though is that my temps this time are far lower than they were when I became pregnant with my last daughter. I didn't chart with my first two so I don't know what they would've looked like but my last daughter they ran 98-99 degrees while this time they're within 97-98 degrees. Should I be worried? Does this signify low progesterone?


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Congrats Dream!! Beautiful line! FX this is the start of lots more BFP's!


Hi ladies I am meant to be 8 DPO tomorrow but I am not convinced FF has interpreted it right. Would you mind having a look and saying in your opinion when you think I ovulated? From my chart I think it looks like CD17 but I had no fertile CM then it was all earlier? Could my temp has risen in delay after O?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1763.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Curlymikes

Ok i gave in and tested... This is from 8dpo all in the same urine. I saw a faint shawdow on the top and bottom one in the time limit. It seems instead of drying darker the line is harder to see. Can anyone see it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## meg_bellamy

cosmosis said:


> :bfn: this morning. I tested both FMU and SMU. If implantation happened on the 6 or 7dpo, shouldn't hcg be detectable by now? :shrug:

With DS I had IB at 6dpo but didn't get a positive til 12dpo so it took 6 days for hcg to build up :)


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry Curly I don't see much of anything. FX crossed for an upcoming BFP, though!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Huge congrats dream!!

Kirstie when was the last time you tested? Does brown cm at af time mean you didn't o?

DH bought me the clearblue ovulation tester yesterday so I'll be starting that on Saturday. I've got lots of spd pain with this af :( so much for pg symptoms disappearing once you give birth!


----------



## Dream.dream

JoJazie said:


> Dream yay! I hope this is it for you! With this much of a line at 8dpo I wonder if it's twins potentially??
> 
> Yay good luck!

My husband woul have a heart attack . Twins run in our family


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Dream, FX for a healthy bean or two :) Let meknow when you are ready for me to mark you our first BFP:):happydance:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Well, the doctor called and the blood test was negative. So, AF should hit tomorrow in which case I might just move my testing date to the end if this month.

The nurse that called was also real surprised that I have been on Clomid for 7 straight months with ny previous doc, so she is going to talk to the doctor and find out what I should do this next cycle.


----------



## CaseyJnr

So I counted myself as out on 12dpo of my December cycle after a :bfn: tell-tale signs that :witch: would be making an appearance within a day or so. 

I'm now 16 dpo (3 days late) and no :witch:. Had spotting yesterday afternoon, but it has subsided and still no sign of AF (I don't normally spot before AF - she normally arrives in full force).

A BFN this morning. I'm so confused! I'd just like to know one way or another! The wait is killing me!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Lynn. Here's hoping for that BFP soon. Lets wit for AF to change the testing date- I know I am lol


----------



## Cppeace

Casey,sorry you are in this limbo- I know how rough those can be. Here's hoping you get answers soon.


----------



## Dream.dream

Cppeace said:


> Lol Dream, FX for a healthy bean or two :) Let meknow when you are ready for me to mark you our first BFP:):happydance:

Waiting to test again until tomorrow morning so about 16 hours from now


----------



## Cppeace

Okie dokie :) Dream. Can't wait and hope a couple more BFP join you soon :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sparrowmummy said:


> Congrats Dream!! Beautiful line! FX this is the start of lots more BFP's!
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I am meant to be 8 DPO tomorrow but I am not convinced FF has interpreted it right. Would you mind having a look and saying in your opinion when you think I ovulated? From my chart I think it looks like CD17 but I had no fertile CM then it was all earlier? Could my temp has risen in delay after O?

Sparrow I'm no good with charts but I'm pretty sure from pains etc I ovulate the day my cm turns more cloudy again, I get ewcm leading up to O but not the actual day of. What day could that make it?


----------



## flyingduster

My temp crashed to the lowest I've ever (ever!) had and my cup was already half full when I got up. Gotta say I'm so glad I know my cycle well, and I use a cup, so I could have the cup in last night and not worry about it! 

Anyway, bowing out. Next AF not due till Feb and I'm not gonna test early, so I'm no longer a Jan tester. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## purplepeanut

TTC Update:
I test in 2 days. today(8dpo) i had some bright red spotting, looked nothing like it does when AF is starting. I've been a little stressed so i went ahead and grabbed a tampon. 2hrs later tampon was completely clean. at home i used a qtip (is that weird?) to double check and its clear as can be :) the urge to test is STRONG but i'm going to hold out for Thursday (10dpo)


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks for the update Duster. Sorry for the AF but good luck ttc in Jan and hope you see that BFP in Feb.


----------



## Dream.dream

purplepeanut said:


> TTC Update:
> I test in 2 days. today(8dpo) i had some bright red spotting, looked nothing like it does when AF is starting. I've been a little stressed so i went ahead and grabbed a tampon. 2hrs later tampon was completely clean. at home i used a qtip (is that weird?) to double check and its clear as can be :) the urge to test is STRONG but i'm going to hold out for Thursday (10dpo)

Maybe implantation bleeding?


----------



## 28329

drjo718 said:


> Congrats, dream!
> 
> 28- is your test line darker than the control line on all those opks?

Every time.


----------



## purplepeanut

Dream.dream said:


> purplepeanut said:
> 
> 
> TTC Update:
> I test in 2 days. today(8dpo) i had some bright red spotting, looked nothing like it does when AF is starting. I've been a little stressed so i went ahead and grabbed a tampon. 2hrs later tampon was completely clean. at home i used a qtip (is that weird?) to double check and its clear as can be :) the urge to test is STRONG but i'm going to hold out for Thursday (10dpo)
> 
> Maybe implantation bleeding?Click to expand...

 I'm hoping so but I'm trying _really_ hard not to let myself get too excited. this is my first time experiencing this out of 4 pregnancies.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Sounds like IB hun :) It may take longer than 2 days to show up on a test though. GL :)

Lyn sorry about the neg blood test xx


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi! I'm not exactly in the tww yet but will be there soon! Im supposed to be testing on the 25th but I'll more than likely be testing way too soon. 

A little bit about me, I'm 32 and DH is 33. We have 3 children ages (Dd) 14 (Ds) 13 (Ds) 9. We had our first three at a very young age and decided we wanted to wait between the ages of 30-35 to try to have our last baby. Baby fever hit both of us hard and now we're ready to try again. 

Last month was the first month trying after 10 years and with the first three we fell pregnant very fast and actually expected it to happen on the first month again. 

I'm a little worried this time Bc we are older and with not succeeding the first go round I'm nervous to see what happens this month. 
I'm not charting or doing opk's yet. If it doesn't happen this month I will be doing that next cycle. 
I am however taking EPO and checking CM and CP so we will see. I should O within the next few days so hopefully all goes well. 

I haven't caught up yet on this thread but I'll be reading it as soon as I post this. 

Good luck ladies and hope we all get our BFP very soon!!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Hop! I will put you down for the 25th. GL on your BFP!


----------



## Estarla

Congrats Dream!!! &#128516;

I'm sorry to hear Cppeace! 

I'm 4 DPO now, woke up with an enormous temperature spike and sure enough my nipples are itchy as hell and I'm getting a bit crampy. I had that last cycle as well (second cycle after coming off bcp). I get the feeling I'm super sensitive to hormonal changes. I had light cramps days before o and got super nauseous on the morning of o (before breakfast or coffee or anything) and felt kind of sick all day. 
My mum's first pregnancy sign was when she woke up at night to throw up. She had to go to the doctor every second day to get an injection for the bad nausea. Something to look forward to I suppose haha. 
If progesterone rises even more in pregnancy I'll have to go topless &#128516; my nipples are killing me already!


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like you definitely have strong Progesterone Estarla. FX for you.


----------



## JoJazie

Dream.dream said:


> Cppeace said:
> 
> 
> Lol Dream, FX for a healthy bean or two :) Let meknow when you are ready for me to mark you our first BFP:):happydance:
> 
> Waiting to test again until tomorrow morning so about 16 hours from nowClick to expand...

And how many minutes and seconds? ...


----------



## JoJazie

Oh FlyingDuster. Well at least this way you know.


----------



## JoJazie

Oooh purple peanut - lots of luck and baby dust to u!!!!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, one good thing- if I'm not pregnant my LP has readjusted back to 14 or more so at least something positive lol


----------



## JoJazie

Hi hopfl- good luck! Don't stress about the first one. Just keep at it! You know you can get pregnant - so just see it out :)


----------



## Curlymikes

Ok I have an update, i tested again tonight. And i think it might be a little darker maybe you can see it...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Dream.dream

Curlymikes said:


> Ok I have an update, i tested again tonight. And i think it might be a little darker maybe you can see it...

I see something there .


----------



## Stormykins

Curlymikes said:


> Ok I have an update, i tested again tonight. And i think it might be a little darker maybe you can see it...

I see something too!


----------



## Cppeace

There's definitely a shadow there, hope it gets darker and pinker soon :)


----------



## Curlymikes

So Cppeace i have been wondering, what is your picture of?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I see something Curlymikes!

I believe that is an Angora rabbit isn't it cppeace?


----------



## Cppeace

Yes it is an English Angora Rabbit. They are raised for their hair. After you brush them, you collect the discarded hair and it can be spun into yarn. Anytime you've seen an angora scarf, gloves or sweater it came from a bunny like that but probably white in color. I have 3. One black, one white with black ears and nose and one reddish brown. They are good pets... I have a ton of pets(If going by weight prolly is true with the horse added in there lol)


----------



## Jaggersmommy

12 dpo and cycle day 26... bfn this morning. My boobs have a deep pin to them and I haven't nursed in over 3 years but I keep getting the letdown feeling in my chest really strong. So strong that I have to check and make sure I'm not leaking. Lol. I've had off and on cramps for about 3 days now. Just quick sharp pains really low on one side or the other. I've definitely been peeing more than usual and I get tired halfway through the day. 

I work at a bar (not the best place while ttc) but I don't drink anymore. I drank with my customers up until 2 months ago when we decided to ttc. They keep questioning me as to why I don't drink with them anymore. Lol. I just laugh and tell them they should try to stop too. I can smell EVERYTHING though, now I realize that every beer definitely has a different smell. Lol. Stress levels are definitely high being a bartender in a small country cowboy town. Anyway, most of my customers are old men (I work noon to six) and they're starting to look at me weird. I swear old men have a psychic sense when it comes to ladies being pregnant. Lol


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like good signs Jagger. FX for you.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you for the welcome Ccpeace and Jojazie! I'm trying not to worry about not getting pregnant again on the first try. Really the only thing I'm worried about is our age although we wanted to wait till this age to try again for baby # last lol but now I'm wondering if we should have started trying years ago since I haven't been on birth control since we tried to get pregnant with our youngest who is now 9. I guess it's just me being a little crazy. Ttc can do that to me lol 

Curlymikes I definitely see the start of a line! Good luck!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jaggersmommy your symptoms sound promising! Hopefully you get a bfp soon!


----------



## jmack54

I'm on 8 DPO and trying to hold out longer before testing! 

Can't wait to see some BFPs in this group!

how can I post my ovulation chart? Thanks!


----------



## JoJazie

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Thank you for the welcome Ccpeace and Jojazie! I'm trying not to worry about not getting pregnant again on the first try. Really the only thing I'm worried about is our age although we wanted to wait till this age to try again for baby # last lol but now I'm wondering if we should have started trying years ago since I haven't been on birth control since we tried to get pregnant with our youngest who is now 9. I guess it's just me being a little crazy. Ttc can do that to me lol
> 
> Curlymikes I definitely see the start of a line! Good luck!

No worries - I'm 34 and just starting out, so im in a place where I don't even know what my symptoms will be, nothing - not even if we CAN get pregnant. So we are on an uphill (like some others here). But then again, you and I just can't overthink it. We just need to keep at it and see where it takes us. Good luck on the next one :)


----------



## cosmosis

Good morning! I tested again today, at 11dpo with SMU and got :bfn: . My IC's will arrive today so I saved a sample of that SMU and will be giong full force with POAS this evening lol. 

I do feel a little bummed, but not too much. 

Sorry to hear about those who are out and dealing with AF now. TTC can be very stressful sometimes. I wish all of you the very best and a BFP in your near future! <3


----------



## JoJazie

Aw bummer cosmosis. Hoping it's that next egg that catches!


----------



## London Kiwi

JoJazie, im 36 and Trying for #1 so in the same boat as you but a little older :) Good luck!!


----------



## cosmosis

JoJazie said:


> Aw bummer cosmosis. Hoping it's that next egg that catches!

Thank you! I'm not out just yet though :) it's only 11dpo, so here's to a bfp in the next few days :D


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

JoJazie said:


> Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome Ccpeace and Jojazie! I'm trying not to worry about not getting pregnant again on the first try. Really the only thing I'm worried about is our age although we wanted to wait till this age to try again for baby # last lol but now I'm wondering if we should have started trying years ago since I haven't been on birth control since we tried to get pregnant with our youngest who is now 9. I guess it's just me being a little crazy. Ttc can do that to me lol
> 
> Curlymikes I definitely see the start of a line! Good luck!
> 
> No worries - I'm 34 and just starting out, so im in a place where I don't even know what my symptoms will be, nothing - not even if we CAN get pregnant. So we are on an uphill (like some others here). But then again, you and I just can't overthink it. We just need to keep at it and see where it takes us. Good luck on the next one :)Click to expand...

Thank you. I've always been told waiting longer to ttc is better Bc you have more patience. We will see. I hope you get your bfp soon so you won't have to over analyze everything. If you're anything like me, you will and it can be a bit overwhelming at times


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

cosmosis said:


> Good morning! I tested again today, at 11dpo with SMU and got :bfn: . My IC's will arrive today so I saved a sample of that SMU and will be giong full force with POAS this evening lol.
> 
> I do feel a little bummed, but not too much.
> 
> Sorry to hear about those who are out and dealing with AF now. TTC can be very stressful sometimes. I wish all of you the very best and a BFP in your near future! <3

You're not out yet! I never got a bfp before my missed period. That still never stopped me from trying though lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

jmack54 said:


> I'm on 8 DPO and trying to hold out longer before testing!
> 
> Can't wait to see some BFPs in this group!
> 
> how can I post my ovulation chart? Thanks!

I can't help on the chart but you have more will power than I do. I will probably start testing at 7dpo even though I know it'll be a bfn but one can hope right?


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hopfl, London, and Jo, I'm 33 and hubby is 36, so we are trudging uphill also lol I'm sure we will all see our bfps soon!!


----------



## wintersocks1

jmack54 said:


> I'm on 8 DPO and trying to hold out longer before testing!
> 
> Can't wait to see some BFPs in this group!
> 
> how can I post my ovulation chart? Thanks!

Hi jmack, 
This is what I did to share my ff chart in my signature. I think I followed the lower desktop link and got the code that way. Put the code in your signature and it updates for you and everything. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/TechFaqs/Sharing-Your-Chart.html 

I like to hold out past 8 DPO, I am terrified of Mystery lines so I usually wait til 12 DPO and will sometimes test again at 14 DPO.


----------



## WishnandHopn

I'm 38 and DH is turning 40 this year...so harder to get pregnant AND harder to stay pregnant! Getting old sucks. 

BFN for me at 14 dpo today...feeling a bit crampy so AF might be right around the corner.


----------



## krissie328

So I broke down to temptation and tested today. Now I have one one those weird lines that drive me crazy. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







20170104_062251-676x493.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## London Kiwi

Great that there are a few of us "older" ladies on here. FXd to you all!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Krissie I think I can see somerhing fx its a bfp! 

Cosmosis gl in the next few days testing I this month is your month! 

Afm still no af watery brown getting less and less and today I was hit with a massive headache extreme fatigue and extreme nausea! Still waiting until next week to test as I cannot stand seeing another bfn. I dont smoke or drink unless its a special occassion I may have 1 wine so it won't matter if I wait a bit to test. So cppeace can you please put me down for thursday 12th for testing please.


----------



## cosmosis

krissie328 said:


> So I broken down to temptation and tested today. Now I have one one those weird lines that drive me crazy. What do you ladies think?

I see it!! How sensitive is your test?


----------



## Curlymikes

Faintest of faint lines on frer! (I hope you can see it) Please get darker!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 41


----------



## krissie328

cosmosis said:


> I see it!! How sensitive is your test?

I think they are 25 miu. It's just a standard wondfo. I often see faint lines on them but this one seems darker and I could take a picture of it.


----------



## krissie328

I see it curly! Fx it gets darker for you.


----------



## London Kiwi

I see it too! :)


----------



## Curlymikes

Krissie, are yours wondfos? I have some and yesterday mine were doing the two. All had super faint lines but some were a touch darker. Hopefully this is the start for us! Do you have a frer?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I see both faint lines Curly and Krissie! Hopefully they get darker! Loads of baby dust your way and praying for a sticky bean for you guys!


----------



## Cppeace

Morning ladies. I got you switched up Kirstie.

So unsure of my temp this morn but I put the cooler of the two and have light flow I'm categorizing as pink spotting for the moment, but I think we can safely say I'm out for now. 
No biggie still have a shot at a bfp before my bday.


----------



## peach81

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Thank you. I've always been told waiting longer to ttc is better Bc you have more patience.

Whoever told you that clearly has never met me. I'll be 36 next month, TTCing for #1, and I've never been so impatient in my life. Every single day is just a countdown for the next minute, hour, day, week, month to pass.


----------



## krissie328

Curlymikes said:


> Krissie, are yours wondfos? I have some and yesterday mine were doing the two. All had super faint lines but some were a touch darker. Hopefully this is the start for us! Do you have a frer?

Yes, they are wondfos. I have one frer so I'm holding out on using it.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm sorry Cppeace hopefully next cycle will be the one since you had a good plan for this month you can carry on with next month gl to you and hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## krissie328

Sorry Cppeace. Fx you get your bfp before your bday.


----------



## Curlymikes

Sorry Cppeace


----------



## BelleNuit

Curly and Krissie very exciting! I hope those lines darken up for you!

Cppeace sorry about AF, it never seems to get any easier.

AFM CD 11 and just waiting to O!


----------



## Dream.dream

Tester again today and theres line but so faint icant even photograph it . I'm wondering if i just got defective test


----------



## Cppeace

Dream, I don't think so, that other test was looking good. Prolly just two different sensitivities on the two tests. Test again tomorrow.


----------



## Dream.dream

Cppeace said:


> Dream, I don't think so, that other test was looking good. Prolly just two different sensitivities on the two tests. Test again tomorrow.

I will for sure i dont think im out just yet


----------



## Cppeace

:dust:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Dream, I agree, I would just test again. Your line yesterday was great.

Cppeace, I'm sorry it seems like af is starting. 

Blood test neg yesterday, af due today but no signs yet.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Dream - My earliest BFPs were always too light to photograph. I had to use inverting tools to see it on the computer despite it being obvious in real life so I think you still have a chance.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

peach81 said:


> Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I've always been told waiting longer to ttc is better Bc you have more patience.
> 
> Whoever told you that clearly has never met me. I'll be 36 next month, TTCing for #1, and I've never been so impatient in my life. Every single day is just a countdown for the next minute, hour, day, week, month to pass.Click to expand...

I'm the same way about it this time. I'm really hoping you get your bfp soon


----------



## krissie328

I took a first signal about 2 hours ago. I went and checked it now dried and it had a very dark evap or the start of a bfp. I swore I saw something within the time and now I wish I'd taken a pic. But it dried so dark, I ruined it by putting water on it and the line stayed! 

I'm currently snowed in so I can't get more tests. I guess now I'll be forced to wait. :haha: I do have a few more wondfo left though.


----------



## Mom15

I see some bfps on the horizon ladies!!!


----------



## Cppeace

definitely several bfps coming!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Looking forward to seeing some lines!


----------



## babylights

peach81 said:


> Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I've always been told waiting longer to ttc is better Bc you have more patience.
> 
> Whoever told you that clearly has never met me. I'll be 36 next month, TTCing for #1, and I've never been so impatient in my life. Every single day is just a countdown for the next minute, hour, day, week, month to pass.Click to expand...

This is me exactly, I'll be 36 next month and trying for #1 too! And yes completely impatient lol FX we get our BFP's soon!!


----------



## peach81

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> I'm the same way about it this time. I'm really hoping you get your bfp soon

Thanks. :flower: I'm hoping we all do!


----------



## peach81

babylights said:


> This is me exactly, I'll be 36 next month and trying for #1 too! And yes completely impatient lol FX we get our BFP's soon!!

Hey cool, a TTC twin. When are you testing? I'm going to start testing the week of the 15th.


----------



## babylights

peach81 said:


> babylights said:
> 
> 
> This is me exactly, I'll be 36 next month and trying for #1 too! And yes completely impatient lol FX we get our BFP's soon!!
> 
> Hey cool, a TTC twin. When are you testing? I'm going to start testing the week of the 15th.Click to expand...

Probably not testing until the last week of the month. When's your birthday? Mine is early Feb so I def won't know if it's a BFP beforehand, which sucks. Although - maybe it's best I don't know if it's a BFN.


----------



## craigbaby

Hi ladies! I know I'm a little late but can I join? I'm 30, mommy to a 1.5 year old, ttc #2, 3rd month trying. I will be testing 1/12 if I can hold out that long. I'm a bit of a POAS addict!

Love reading all you ladies posts and seeing these bfps!


----------



## peach81

babylights said:


> Probably not testing until the last week of the month. When's your birthday? Mine is early Feb so I def won't know if it's a BFP beforehand, which sucks. Although - maybe it's best I don't know if it's a BFN.

My birthday is the 12th and my boyfriend's is the following month, so it would be awesome if we could both celebrate our birthdays with some good news, for a change.


----------



## Cppeace

Gonna be 34 next month and ttc # 1 here.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Craigbaby! I will add you soon.


----------



## craigbaby

Thank you cppeace!


----------



## babylights

peach81 said:


> babylights said:
> 
> 
> Probably not testing until the last week of the month. When's your birthday? Mine is early Feb so I def won't know if it's a BFP beforehand, which sucks. Although - maybe it's best I don't know if it's a BFN.
> 
> My birthday is the 12th and my boyfriend's is the following month, so it would be awesome if we could both celebrate our birthdays with some good news, for a change.Click to expand...

Cool, mine is the 7th. I just ordered some Soft Cups to try this month so I'm really hoping that does the trick.


----------



## Impatient27

Can I get added too? New to the site! It's our 5th month TTC after 13 years on BC pills. I should be ovulating soon, testing estimated 1/22. Hoping at least to extend the luteal phase this cycle if BFP doesn't happen - I've been having a 9 to 10 day LP...


----------



## peach81

babylights said:


> Cool, mine is the 7th. I just ordered some Soft Cups to try this month so I'm really hoping that does the trick.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Jaggersmommy

Well AF is supposed to be here tomorrow and I have no signs of her showing her ugly self. Usually I spot for a few days before the flow actually starts. This time I have nothing. Boobs still have a deep pain (only when pushed on). Watery cm by the loads. It's been watery since after O. Little twinges in my ovary areas every now and then. Extremely exhausted. I almost let my son stay home from school today cause I did NOT want to wake up. Lol. I've been testing since before new year with all BFN. I'm just gonna wait till tomorrow to test anymore. Maybe even the next day if I can hold off. I guess we'll see!


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds good Jagger! FX


----------



## babylights

peach81 said:


> babylights said:
> 
> 
> Cool, mine is the 7th. I just ordered some Soft Cups to try this month so I'm really hoping that does the trick.
> 
> Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Thanks, and to you as well!!


----------



## markswife10

Can I join? I should be testing on the 15th of January. We had our first IUI yesterday, so praying for good results!


----------



## krissie328

markswife10 said:


> Can I join? I should be testing on the 15th of January. We had our first IUI yesterday, so praying for good results!

:happydance: So excited for you hun! 

I'm gonna ask dh to pick me up some walmart cheapies after work. I'm gonna be really surprised if we have school (work for me) tomorrow. And I cannot be stranded without tests! Poas addiction has set in once again. :haha:

And just to moan... my bbs are positively killing me. Just so achy and tender.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Well I am out af finally came which I am thrilled about I was ssoooo sick of being in this silly limbo with the spotting but my shortest post partum cycle while bf so I am stoked! 
Good luck to everyone for your bfps
Cppeace sorry your out this month goodluck next month hun xxx


----------



## krissie328

Good luck next cycle Kirstie. It sounds like things are improving re cycles.


----------



## markswife10

krissie328 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I should be testing on the 15th of January. We had our first IUI yesterday, so praying for good results!
> 
> :happydance: So excited for you hun!
> 
> I'm gonna ask dh to pick me up some walmart cheapies after work. I'm gonna be really surprised if we have school (work for me) tomorrow. And I cannot be stranded without tests! Poas addiction has set in once again. :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! <3 

LOL about not being stranded without tests! That would be horrible! LOL! :haha:


----------



## JoJazie

Babylights, peach and ccpeace I'm 34 - looks like we are all in the same boat TTC #1! I'm on cycle 1 tho. Gosh, here's hoping it happens soon!

Hi Marks, what's IUI? Good luck with this cycle gal!

Aw good luck on holding off on those tests Jaggers! I hope we all know what those symptoms mean! ......

Dream - really!?! Light test? Well you're right, you're not out yet. Tomorrow will tell more, as will the next day! Fx fx fx fx !!! Fingers and toes!

Ooooooh - same boat London, Fx and luck and baby dust your way too!!!


----------



## jmack54

Cppeace- FX you get a BFP before your birthday!

Jaggersmommy- keep us posted when you test again. I hope AF stays away and this is your month!

Krissie- I absolutely see a faint line and I can NEVER see the faint lines on these message boards!!

I just turned 32 this week so it would be a great birthday present if I could get my BFP :)

I figured out how to upload my Ovulation chart on here so that was exciting lol. I am going to wait until the 8th I think to test which is 13 DPO. Hoping I can be patient!! My cycle last month was only 21 days so if this cycle were the same I would be expecting AF in two days. Hoping she stays away long enough to test on the 8th!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck!


----------



## markswife10

JoJazie said:


> Babylights, peach and ccpeace I'm 34 - looks like we are all in the same boat TTC #1! I'm on cycle 1 tho. Gosh, here's hoping it happens soon!
> 
> Hi Marks, what's IUI? Good luck with this cycle gal!
> 
> Aw good luck on holding off on those tests Jaggers! I hope we all know what those symptoms mean! ......
> 
> Dream - really!?! Light test? Well you're right, you're not out yet. Tomorrow will tell more, as will the next day! Fx fx fx fx !!! Fingers and toes!
> 
> Ooooooh - same boat London, Fx and luck and baby dust your way too!!!

IUI is intrauterine insemination. We are dealing with secondary infertility, my DH has a low count.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Marks! I hope the IUI is a success for you! We may be heading down the road to IUI soon, but want to try 3 cycles of femara and timed BD first. Stupid unexplained infertility.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome markswife! I added you. Hope you get your BFP this month. 
Been off more than usual today. 
Did I miss anyone that confirmed BFP nd needs to be updated?


----------



## markswife10

BelleNuit said:


> Good luck Marks! I hope the IUI is a success for you! We may be heading down the road to IUI soon, but want to try 3 cycles of femara and timed BD first. Stupid unexplained infertility.

Sorry you are also dealing with infertility. It stinks. I hope timed intercourse works for you! We did 2 cycles of Femara with timed intercourse before trying IUI this cycle (were debating on timed intercourse a third time but decided to give IUI a go). 

Thanks!


----------



## Sarah369

Update
So AF was due today. Absolutely no sign of it. BFN this morning.


----------



## craigbaby

When I got a bfp with my son, I did the smep, used pressed, and I used soft cups. If I don't get a bfp this month I think I will try that again. It was a lot of work and bd but it worked! Any of you ladies doing any of this?


----------



## teacup

I'm testing tomorrow morning, have very low back pain, and tender boobs. Anxious to test now..


----------



## craigbaby

Teacup that is very exciting! What DPO will you be?


----------



## BelleNuit

craigbaby said:


> When I got a bfp with my son, I did the smep, used pressed, and I used soft cups. If I don't get a bfp this month I think I will try that again. It was a lot of work and bd but it worked! Any of you ladies doing any of this?

I've done all of that for a number of months and at least 8 cycles. I think it's something that can't hurt and might be helpful for some, but it's not a guarantee


----------



## Stormykins

craigbaby said:


> When I got a bfp with my son, I did the smep, used pressed, and I used soft cups. If I don't get a bfp this month I think I will try that again. It was a lot of work and bd but it worked! Any of you ladies doing any of this?

That's what we did this cycle, minus the soft cups. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## craigbaby

Stormy I have fx for you!!


----------



## CaseyJnr

craigbaby said:


> When I got a bfp with my son, I did the smep, used pressed, and I used soft cups. If I don't get a bfp this month I think I will try that again. It was a lot of work and bd but it worked! Any of you ladies doing any of this?

I plan on trying preseed and softcups this next cycle. Had to get cups shipped from UK as they are impossible to find in Australia. Hoping they arrive in time!


----------



## craigbaby

CaseyJnr said:


> craigbaby said:
> 
> 
> When I got a bfp with my son, I did the smep, used pressed, and I used soft cups. If I don't get a bfp this month I think I will try that again. It was a lot of work and bd but it worked! Any of you ladies doing any of this?
> 
> I plan on trying preseed and softcups this next cycle. Had to get cups shipped from UK as they are impossible to find in Australia. Hoping they arrive in time!Click to expand...

I really liked the soft cups. I thought they would hurt but they didn't bother me at all. What was tricky was trying get the thing up there without letting all the spermies run out lol:haha:


----------



## krissie328

Teacup- I started with a lower backache today too. My bbs have been sore all the tww but really tender the last 2-3 days. 

Dh is picking me up some tests for tomorrow. I have another snow day so I won't be leaving the house for anything. There's at least a foot of snow out there and I just have a small car.


----------



## glovities

I'm not even a week into the TWW and I am hating it! Pretty typical LP so far. I don't want to test early this month due to a chemical last month, but i doubt i will stick to that!


----------



## CaseyJnr

craigbaby said:


> I really liked the soft cups. I thought they would hurt but they didn't bother me at all. What was tricky was trying get the thing up there without letting all the spermies run out lol:haha:

Haha! That is exactly what I am worried about! I feel like things are going to get really messy! It'll be worth it if works though!


----------



## Cppeace

I would try soft cups but I am very snug down there so don't think it would be easy to get in me. I am doing home insem though and will be adding pressed this month.


----------



## craigbaby

glovities said:


> I'm not even a week into the TWW and I am hating it! Pretty typical LP so far. I don't want to test early this month due to a chemical last month, but i doubt i will stick to that!

Glovities you and me both! The anticipation is what gets me, I wish I could just chill and be all zen about it :wacko:

I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical. Fx for your bfp and a sticky baby!:hugs:


----------



## meg_bellamy

Dream.dream said:


> Cppeace said:
> 
> 
> Dream, I don't think so, that other test was looking good. Prolly just two different sensitivities on the two tests. Test again tomorrow.
> 
> I will for sure i dont think im out just yetClick to expand...

Dream IC's are so unreliable, try not to stress :flower:



Kirstiedenman said:


> Well I am out af finally came which I am thrilled about I was ssoooo sick of being in this silly limbo with the spotting but my shortest post partum cycle while bf so I am stoked!
> Good luck to everyone for your bfps
> Cppeace sorry your out this month goodluck next month hun xxx

Sorry Kirstie :cry: I'm glad your cycles are getting regular though :flower:



craigbaby said:


> When I got a bfp with my son, I did the smep, used pressed, and I used soft cups. If I don't get a bfp this month I think I will try that again. It was a lot of work and bd but it worked! Any of you ladies doing any of this?

Hey there, we are using soft cups and preseed this cycle :) we are just going to bd EOD though. We are also using the clearblue ovulation tester though so maybe if I get a solid smiley we will bd more then.



CaseyJnr said:


> I plan on trying preseed and softcups this next cycle. Had to get cups shipped from UK as they are impossible to find in Australia. Hoping they arrive in time!

I'm in Aust too, I bought a reusable cup thing on ebay for $8 :)

AFM AF has pretty much finished up, it was a pretty light AF and I'm CD5, planning on starting the clearblue digital on CD7. I've been having lots of twinges and fullness in my ovaries which I don't really understand. Hope I'm not o'ing early or anything :(


----------



## craigbaby

Cppeace said:


> I would try soft cups but I am very snug down there so don't think it would be easy to get in me. I am doing home insem though and will be adding pressed this month.

I literally laughed out loud! "Snug down there":haha: That is a great problem to have ;) Having had a baby naturally I can tell you enjoy that while it lasts hehe!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Cppeace said:


> I would try soft cups but I am very snug down there so don't think it would be easy to get in me. I am doing home insem though and will be adding pressed this month.

Yeah that's what I'm worried about! Will have to have a practice with it beforehand lol :wacko:


----------



## fxmummyduck

I didn't use soft cups this time, but I did use my mooncup back in the summer before we had 2 months off, mainly just to catch the mess ha ha! We used pre seed this cycle for the first time! Hoping that's what makes the difference.


----------



## krissie328

I've used preseed when I've had poor cm. This cycle tho was so much I didn't need anything else. I tried softcups once but I don't have long enough fingers to get it out. If I get a reusable cup I would definately use that.


----------



## craigbaby

fxmummyduck said:


> I didn't use soft cups this time, but I did use my mooncup back in the summer before we had 2 months off, mainly just to catch the mess ha ha! We used pre seed this cycle for the first time! Hoping that's what makes the difference.

I think the mooncup would basically do the same thing. FX for you!!!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Yeah any of those menstrual cups would work fine :)


----------



## TeacherLynn

Ugh, not getting AF on the day she is due is more frustrating than negative tests sometimes! Just makes the questioning and wondering worse...


----------



## fxmummyduck

Teacher are you sure when you ovulated? Even just a few days will change your af date? Is your lp consistent? Hope you know soon!!


----------



## craigbaby

TeacherLynn said:


> Ugh, not getting AF on the day she is due is more frustrating than negative tests sometimes! Just makes the questioning and wondering worse...

Did you test today? What dpo are you?


----------



## markswife10

I have a diaphragm that I got after having DD and I use it for TTC like a softcup haha :haha: It's ironic using birth control to keep the :spermy::spermy: up there instead of out :rofl::haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Craig baby I'm snug like hard to put 2 fingers in some days and I greatly wish for natural childbirth but one does have to get pregnant and stay that way first :(


----------



## Sunbeam2017

14dpo -AF due today - done 2 tests so far bfn on both - none of the normal af symptoms though and I've apparently turned nocturnal!!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Well, I had a trigger shot on Dec 20th which means I ovulated between 12 and 36 hours from the shot. My cm indicated I ovulated Dec 21st because by 22nd I was dry. So, today would be 14dpo which is also AF due date. I suppose I could have ovulated on the 22nd, which would make today 13dpo and af due tomorrow. We shall see what happens tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Dream.dream

Im thinking of going to get a frer tomorrow i cant take this limbo lol


----------



## krissie328

My dh picked me up some frer and first signal. So I'm gonna obsess tomorrow probably. I'm gonna try to not use my frer until my official test date on Saturday. I also have 4 wondfo left.


----------



## craigbaby

Cppeace said:


> Craig baby I'm snug like hard to put 2 fingers in some days and I greatly wish for natural childbirth but one does have to get pregnant and stay that way first :(

Cppeace I was just trying to be funny about "snugness" and sexy implications. I'm so sorry if I upset you! I have my fingers crossed for you and all of us. :hugs:


----------



## craigbaby

DReam and krissie - I can't wait to see your tests!!

Teacher and sunbeam - fx for you!! Your not out till flow shows her face!


----------



## craigbaby

markswife10 said:


> I have a diaphragm that I got after having DD and I use it for TTC like a softcup haha :haha: It's ironic using birth control to keep the :spermy::spermy: up there instead of out :rofl::haha:

Haha gotta love the irony in that! When do you test?


----------



## markswife10

craigbaby said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> I have a diaphragm that I got after having DD and I use it for TTC like a softcup haha :haha: It's ironic using birth control to keep the :spermy::spermy: up there instead of out :rofl::haha:
> 
> Haha gotta love the irony in that! When do you test?Click to expand...

I know, right? :haha::haha::haha:

I test on the 15th, I'll be 12DPIUI then (latest I've ever gotten a BFP with BFN the day before). I'm 1DPO/IUI today. Going to be a loooong 2 weeks.


----------



## fxmummyduck

craigbaby said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> I have a diaphragm that I got after having DD and I use it for TTC like a softcup haha :haha: It's ironic using birth control to keep the :spermy::spermy: up there instead of out :rofl::haha:
> 
> Haha gotta love the irony in that! When do you test?Click to expand...

That cracked me up!!!


----------



## JoJazie

Oh, thanks Markswife. I just googled it. It's reassuring to know that there are so many options. How long prior to the insemination does hubbie need to get involved? If ever we need to consider this, I know my hubbie will find it so uncomfortable. I'm sure most men would.

Belle - what's femera? And how long have you been on that? I'm guessing it's to help with ovulation? I hope it works for you before you move on to IUI.

Craig what's smep? And pressed? Oh and I have another looming question. I'd like to one day give birth naturally too. But I need to know - what are the changes like down there afterwards? I noticed a difference after first time with hubbie (yes - he's my first and only :) Is sex enjoyable afterwards? Or is it just different. It's just not something I can ask anyone I know!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Mummy Duck, just curious is your ticker wrong or are you late or what? lol it says you are day one and your test date is 7 days away on my chart lol. Just wanna make sure I have you set up right.


----------



## craigbaby

JoJazie said:


> Oh, thanks Markswife. I just googled it. It's reassuring to know that there are so many options. How long prior to the insemination does hubbie need to get involved? If ever we need to consider this, I know my hubbie will find it so uncomfortable. I'm sure most men would.
> 
> Belle - what's femera? And how long have you been on that? I'm guessing it's to help with ovulation? I hope it works for you before you move on to IUI.
> 
> Craig what's smep? And pressed?

SMEP is the sperm meets egg plan. I had sex every other day from cycle day 8 on until I got a positive opk. Then I had sex 3 days in a row, skipped a day and had sex one more time.

Preseed is like a lube that mimics egg white cervival mucus. You insert it before sex and it supposed to help the spermies on their way!


----------



## markswife10

JoJazie said:


> Oh, thanks Markswife. I just googled it. It's reassuring to know that there are so many options. How long prior to the insemination does hubbie need to get involved? If ever we need to consider this, I know my hubbie will find it so uncomfortable. I'm sure most men would.
> 
> Belle - what's femera? And how long have you been on that? I'm guessing it's to help with ovulation? I hope it works for you before you move on to IUI.
> 
> Craig what's smep? And pressed?

NP. Not long depending on what is needed, if anything, treatment wise on his side. My DH had his first semen analysis November before last (2015) after a year of TTC. His count was very low so he was put on Clomid to hopefully correct that (it takes 3 months for any changes to be seen, so his count was rechecked 3 months following that). It would not be beneficial at all and would be a waste of money if one were to do IUI in the time before treatment has had a chance to show changes because you want better odds with better numbers, so you have to give that treatment a chance to work first (that's why I said it depends on treatment for him). Aside from that, any time after his Semen Analysis you can do IUI. I hope you never have to deal with it, but that's the basic rundown :)

I am also on Femara, so I can answer that one. It is Letrozole, it is a drug that was originally created to help women with breast cancer, but it is basically an estrogen suppressant. It helps to stimulate ovulation and stimulate better eggs. It is taken for 5 days at the beginning of the cycle. I am on my third cycle of it (last two cycles we did the same protocol as Belle with Femara and a Trigger--HCG shot that forces ovulation to happen 24-36 hours after the shot--and timing intercourse around that. This cycle we used the same protocol, but added IUI to it)


----------



## craigbaby

Markswife I just started stalking your journal! Your story with your daughter is amazing! :)


----------



## markswife10

craigbaby said:


> Markswife I just started stalking your journal! Your story with your daughter is amazing! :)

Thank you Craig! She is an amazing little miracle for sure <3 :cloud9:


----------



## Stormykins

craigbaby said:


> Stormy I have fx for you!!

Thank you! I have mine crossed for you as well!


----------



## JoJazie

Thanks so much Marks and Craigs. Just super helpful to know there are so many options. Takes some pressure off. I hope they work for you sooner rather than later! I so desperately want to hear you all have sticky little eggies.


----------



## WishnandHopn

TeacherLynn said:


> Ugh, not getting AF on the day she is due is more frustrating than negative tests sometimes! Just makes the questioning and wondering worse...

Teacher I feel your pain...I'm 14 dpo with BFNs and losing my mind wondering when the witch is going to show her ugly face! Last month she kept me waiting till the evening of 16 dpo. I'm wondering if my LP has gotten longer (used to be 13 days) or if I am Oing more than a day after my positive OPK.


----------



## Curlymikes

So i retested again tonight hoping for a real bfp on a frer. Im so dissapointed. I got another faint line like this morning. Sometimes i thought maybe it had a little color but probably not. So does every frer have a faint line you can see? Ive taken them before and font remember that, but im beginning to doubt myself. Especially since first signal and wondfo were bfn tonight.


----------



## Cppeace

No, definitely not every FR has a line. They are just bad for indents so some do appear to have a line. You used evening urine it wouldn't be any darker as it's diluted. FMU is usually best


----------



## BelleNuit

Wishn, I figured out I was regularly Oing 2 days after my positive OPK as LP doesn't usually change that much. I started temping over the fertile week to confirm O for this very reason. 

OPK was negative today, so will likely be another CD 13-14 O! Woo hoo! I haven't had a CD 12 O since September, to which I credit acupuncture! I actually strongly believed, for about a minute today, that we might make a baby one day. It sure seems incredible that it could ever happen at this point.


----------



## Cppeace

Belle, I totally see you with a babe- a little girl actually.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Cppeace said:


> Hey Mummy Duck, just curious is your ticker wrong or are you late or what? lol it says you are day one and your test date is 7 days away on my chart lol. Just wanna make sure I have you set up right.

My ticker is all wrong! I set it ages ago and it hasn't kept up with me lol! Yep all set up right thanks :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Aww, cppeace, that's one of the sweetest things I've heard all day :) we would be happy with whatever we get, if we do get so lucky!


----------



## JoJazie

Belle, I love your statement at the bottom of your posts :)


----------



## Cppeace

Well Belle,I'm fairly Psychic- just ask the ladies in the Is this Normal thread lol - but yeah I see you with a little girl myself personally :) Hope my prediction is right :)


----------



## CaseyJnr

TeacherLynn said:


> Ugh, not getting AF on the day she is due is more frustrating than negative tests sometimes! Just makes the questioning and wondering worse...

Right there with you, Lynn! AF is now 4 days late. Another BFN this morning. I think I get my hopes up too easily.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Jo, I put it there to remind myself not to get so down on myself. It's really easy to get sucked into a spiral of negative thinking especially after so many cycles of nothing. That study I read 70% of people with unexplained infertility conceived naturally, and some of them even after IUI/IVF failed.


----------



## BelleNuit

Either way I'll be in love cppeace :)

I have high hopes that both of us will make it there eventually!


----------



## JoJazie

Belle you are still within the 70% and will continue there for another year! That's plenty of cycles up your sleeve. I can hear/see it feels like very long time had already gone by for you, but you're not out of that window and won't be for quite some time yet gal. We're all cheering you on!


----------



## craigbaby

Curlymikes I have never seen an evap on a frer. Lots on the wondfo test. Test again in the morning with fmu. There is still lots of hope! Baby dust honey!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Wishn, it sure is hard to keep up with LPs and Oing when our bodies keep changing everything. I guess they want us to guess everyday until the bfp.

Casey, I sure hope you get a bfp soon or even af at this point because at least you will have an answer. Limbo stinks.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Oh, and I don't remember who was asking about the FRERs, but the last ten or so I have used all had an indent line show up immediately and was quite misleading. It didn't have any color though, so if you see color I think that's more towards become a bfp.


----------



## drjo718

I've been very irritable with mood swings the last 2 days. I've also had bouts of ewcm, and pretty frequent dull cramping, mostly toward my left uterine area. Not sure if this means anything or if this is just my new norm after having Nora. 6dpo. I tend not to be optimistic after such a long time ttc the 1st time.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Well, I am out. I guess all those positive tests were bad. Oh well. DH will be gone for a month for training so it will be a month off TTC for me. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Dragonfly8491

AF visitet me on christmas eve and stayed until just before new years. That was my first period after my MC. Period also came on time if counting MC as first day of the cycle. Mine is rather long - 35days.

Anyway, count me in as a tester, got ewcm today O should be in about a week. Wish me luck :) will be testing in 3 looong weeks... though i will for sure be impatient and get some early negatives.... :)

Good luck to whoever is not out yet :)


----------



## cosmosis

Good morning, looks like bfn again today. u_u


----------



## Estarla

Cewsbaby said:


> Well, I am out. I guess all those positive tests were bad. Oh well. DH will be gone for a month for training so it will be a month off TTC for me. Good luck to all of you!

Wow that is just shit. Sorry to hear.:nope:


----------



## teacup

Bfn for me too cosmosis. I'm 9 do, what dpo are you? X


----------



## Estarla

cosmosis said:


> Good morning, looks like bfn again today. u_u

Your chart looks good though and it's still early. When will you be testing again? Keep us updated :)


----------



## Estarla

teacup said:


> Bfn for me too cosmosis. I'm 9 do, what dpo are you? X

Sorry to hear but 9 DPO is still super early. Try again tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## teacup

Estarla said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Bfn for me too cosmosis. I'm 9 do, what dpo are you? X
> 
> Sorry to hear but 9 DPO is still super early. Try again tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll try to wait until Saturday morning. Though I'll probably cave again! :haha:


----------



## MrsJT9

Could you add me to the list please :thumbup:

I'm not sure what day I should actually be testing as this is my first month off bc, last time I had a period was before baby #1 who was born 5 years ago.

I know back then I ovulated around CD18/19 and this time it was CD19/20 which puts me either 10/11DPO.

I'm not 100% sure on when I'm due on , I thought this weekend but FF has advised cycle length of 34 after O which is 10-01-17.

Tested this morning with FRER but had a BFN :nope: also had temp dip of temp -0.29 still above coverline but big drop so think AF is on the way :cry:


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Af is so far a no show - no cramps no nothing - weird bit of ewcm this morning and a test returned this.....
No idea what to make of it - I swear I see a fair line but don't know if it is my eyes!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1207.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## TeacherLynn

Sunbeam, I do see a faint line in there. I hope it gets darker and darker for you!

I guess I did ovulate on the later side of the 12-36 hours because af showed up right on time for that. I may be able to sneak another round of trying in and will be testing on the 30th if Clomid and trigger stays the same. Otherwise, I will be off to February.


----------



## Curlymikes

Im calling all tests bfn today too! Ahhh so frusterated with frer! I saw the indent line again, it came up as soon as the urine passed over it, even before the control. But it faded and im pretty sure its grey. Im going to wait a few more days and if nothing shows im calling frer. They are way too expensive to give indents. Im going to stick with walmart cheapies from now on. With my chemicals they gave better lines than frer anyway. Well i guess the only good thing is that im only 9-10dpo and maybe its still early.


----------



## krissie328

My test was also negative today. :(


----------



## cosmosis

Cewsbaby said:


> Well, I am out. I guess all those positive tests were bad. Oh well. DH will be gone for a month for training so it will be a month off TTC for me. Good luck to all of you!

I'm sorry to hear this :( take some time to pamper yourself and prep for the cycle when you DH is there. I wish you the best! <3



teacup said:


> Bfn for me too cosmosis. I'm 9 do, what dpo are you? X

I'm 12dpo today :)



Estarla said:


> Your chart looks good though and it's still early. When will you be testing again? Keep us updated :)

Thank you for having a look! I don't know if I should just test every morning until AF or BFP OR go every other day. I have 12 tests left and I don't really like testing in the evening because I drink alot of water during the day. 


*sigh* I was extra bummed today because I got some false hope. I just started using IC's and didn't realize there will be a light dye line after the "max" line and it looked like a faint line to me, so I got excited and then super let down. u_u

I'm SO irritable today, I'm pretty sure AF is on her way lol. I have 4 days to go until she's supposed to arrive.


----------



## BelleNuit

Krissie i'm so sorry to hear that! it never gets easier :(


AFM, I'm guessing my OPK will probably turn positive today as I'm CD 12


----------



## Ragnhild

Cppeace said:


> Anyone else already out for December and already planning their after new years testing?
> 
> If my ovulation is in my normal range I should be able to test around the 7th...but knowing me I'll prolly not be able to hold off and start testing around the 4th or 5th lol (Oddly enough I ovulated earlier than I ever have so will be testing on the 1st instead)
> 
> I'd be happy to keep track and post bfp for any who will be testing. I loved the December one so decided to go ahead and launch January since it is 1/3 through with December :)
> 
> Feel free to join in and let's cheer each other on.
> :dust:

Hi can i join? Going to test on Jan 20. Fx for all others testing :)


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Ragnhild! I will add you soon. Good luck this cycle :)


----------



## jlg621

Cews & Krissie - I'm so sorry. I hope you get your bfp soon. 

Afm, I am 4-8dpo, not sure exact date bc I just starting charting but I know it's in that range. My bbs have been really tender since the 1st which is unusual. I usually get that about a week before af. But could be nothing you never know. Another 7 days until I start testing. TWW is awful!


----------



## jmack54

Well I caved and tested this morning at 10 DPO and got a BFN. I have never had line eyes so I don't see a thing! Sounds like a few of us are in the same boat, but we still have hope though until AF shows up! FX for everyone!


----------



## carolinalocs

peach81 said:


> Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I've always been told waiting longer to ttc is better Bc you have more patience.
> 
> Whoever told you that clearly has never met me. I'll be 36 next month, TTCing for #1, and I've never been so impatient in my life. Every single day is just a countdown for the next minute, hour, day, week, month to pass.Click to expand...

Right! I'm 35 and this is excruciating!


----------



## Ragnhild

Cppeace said:


> Craig baby I'm snug like hard to put 2 fingers in some days and I greatly wish for natural childbirth but one does have to get pregnant and stay that way first :(

Hey cppeace.. i have the same issue and sometimes even 2 fingers is hard. BFP is a long way off for me too but at least to make things more comfortable now the nurse asked me to start perineum massages. It's really helped and i'm going to try preseed and softcup next month


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey ladies. I think I posted on here about a week ago lol and just read through about 40 pages of the thread! HAHA! 
I wanted to join but Cppeace I cannot give you test date yet. I'm hoping my cycles are regulating, so I don't know if I will even ovulate this month. I do want to keep up, jic though! I started charting before AF (AF is currently here) so I am new to it. What will my chart do if I ovulate?


----------



## BelleNuit

TB you should see a temp rise of you ovulate. Good luck!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Cews & teacher, so sorry the witch showed up. 

I'm still in the BFN club...got another one at 15 dpo today. Limbo sucks!

tbfromlv, your temp may drop a bit lower on O day, and then once you see a sustained rise in temp for 3 days, that confirms that you ovulated. If you're using fertility friend it will draw red crosshairs on your chart when ovulation is detected. Good luck!


----------



## Dream.dream

https://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r606/quillzmom/20170105_093547.jpg

Going to get a frer to confirm but i think bfp . Hopefully its not a chemical


----------



## krissie328

Fx Dream that frer shows a nice strong line!


----------



## Cppeace

Dream, looks good to me.

TB, I will put you as to be decided for testing :) Welcome!


----------



## tbfromlv

*Dream*! Congrats!! :) Praying for sticky!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks ladies...One more thing... how do I put my chart on my signature? Having experienced charting eyes may help me too lol


----------



## Cppeace

Tb are you using FF? If so I can give easy directions. If other fertility app You may just have to take screen shots and update.


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Congrats dream! That looks good to me!

Can you see it?!
It looks quite clear in person but doesn't photograph well. 
I'm cautious after last months chemical.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1768.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## tbfromlv

Cppeace said:


> Tb are you using FF? If so I can give easy directions. If other fertility app You may just have to take screen shots and update.

CP- Yes, I have FF!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sparrow- I see something for sure. FX'd for a sticky baby


----------



## Cppeace

On the main page of the FF website, nder your chart you should see an option for share. You click on that and it will bring up a page with links. You want the direct link, under where it says message boards. You put it in your signature here and it will post and update daily or as you update it on FF.


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Here's another where it's a bit clearer
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1770.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sparrow I definitely see a line there! Everything crossed it's a sticky one for you!

Edit: sorry dream didn't mean to miss you out!! Looks like bfp, congratulations !


----------



## teacup

Congratulations Sparrow and Dream! Sending lots of sticky baby dust! :dust:

My boobs hurt so much, I haven't had them hurt like this since I was last pregnant. I will get a frer and do a test at the weekend. My cheap tests are rubbish, just read in the reviews that you don't get a positive until after your period is due, so that was a waste. :growlmad:


----------



## Curlymikes

Congrats sparrow and dream! Cant wait to see more tests!


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey Everyone!

I'm new to the group. I will be testing this weekend (1/7 or 1/8). I have a normal cycle of about 26 days. EWCM on 12/23 and we bd more than once that morning. Feeling very tired and annoyed the last couple of days, also peeing more than normal. Hoping these are all signs but who knows. I also started a new diet so maybe thats part of the annoyance lmao. Another thing that is off is that normally my boobs start to hurt 4-5 days before AF but they still feel normal. I kind of remember this happening with my daughter but who knows. Crossing my finger!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Sparrow!


----------



## jlg621

Congrats Dream and Sparrow!!


----------



## cosmosis

Sunbeam2017 said:


> Af is so far a no show - no cramps no nothing - weird bit of ewcm this morning and a test returned this.....
> No idea what to make of it - I swear I see a fair line but don't know if it is my eyes!




Dream.dream said:


> https://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r606/quillzmom/20170105_093547.jpg
> 
> Going to get a frer to confirm but i think bfp . Hopefully its not a chemical


Looking great ladies! Hope they get darker in the next couple of days! :D :D :D



Afm, maaaaan I'm feeling so bummed about the bfn, it has totally consumed me today. I'm extra emotional also. Both DH and DD have pointed out that I'm off today and DH said "it must be that time of the month" :cry: which would be pretty accurate. 

There's no real telling with hormones. They all make me feel just as moody whether it is Ovulation, PMS or Pregnancy. womp.


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Sparrow and Dream! 

Sorry Krissie, curly, and teacup, it's still early! <3


----------



## Estarla

I can see all these lines!! Congrats ladies, fx for a sticky bean!!

Sorry to hear about AF showing up for some of you. Hopefully you get your BFP in February. fx for that. 

About the BFNs. Keep testing! 

I'm at 6 DPO now. Finally uploaded my chart too. This is my first month charting and it's super wonky. First temperatures were taken jet lagged across the world, then there was late night partying and quite a bit of drinking too over the festive season and just after o I had to sit on a plane for 24 hours and couldn't temp and now the temperatures are taken jet lagged again. But the temperature shift is there and my opks support that. Might only be 5 DPO but I had no way of BDing on the plane haha. So hoping I'm 6 DPO. 
Still can't decide when to test!! I wanted to test now because it's DHs Bday on Sunday and maybe have a bfp birthday surprise for him but since I o'd so late that window has passed. Very afraid of a BFN but I would want to know about a potential chemical if that makes sense.


----------



## markswife10

Sunbeam, I see a line! I hope it darkens for you!


----------



## Estarla

Oh and I wanted to add that I had brown blood mixed with ewcm 2 days before ff pinpointed o. Isn't o spotting supposed to be from the erupted follicle and therefore show days after o? What do you ladies think that means? 
The OPK line on my clear blue digital was stronger the next day though so unlikely I o'd before said spotting...


----------



## CaseyJnr

So i think I just solved the mystery of the missing :witch:... Do you guys see that?
 



Attached Files:







20170106_062933.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Sparrowmummy

Wahoo very clear!! Congrats Casey! Xx


----------



## jlg621

CaseyJnr said:


> So i think I just solved the mystery of the missing :witch:... Do you guys see that?

Yes I see it! Yay! Congrats!


----------



## itzyb89

newbie here :)

Don't even know how or where to start... (I may write a whole book so please forgive me in advance)

So my DH wanted to wait 2 yrs. to TTC, however, he had an intentional oopsie on Dec 14-15 (it was around midnight lol) and that morning (Dec 15) I woke up to EWCM.

I never check my cycles since I know we weren't trying TTC, so I have no idea when I O'v or anything like that. Only thing I know is that my cycle can range from 28-30 days based on past 3 cycles. So I am guessing AF should have shown up anywhere from Dec 28-30.

I took a test Dec 27 FMU and got BFN then tested again FMU on the 30th and got another BFN and once more FMU on the 31st ( I needed to know whether I could drink or not lol) and once again BFN :(

That same day a few hours later I had two pale pink and watery spots when I wiped (sorry TMI) and I for sure thought AF would show up and now here I am with AF nowhere in sight and I am just too scared to test only to see a BFN again

On the other hand, I was having AF cramps a few days before the 28th which made me think I was about to start but nothing. And on the 28th I started having extremely aching boobs... I have shooting pains, nipple tenderness, and most weird of all I feel like I am engorged.. like it felt when I needed to breastfeed my baby 7 years ago... and I am having to pee all the time and I've been going to bed at 8 every day when I usually go to bed around 11 or 12 depending on hubby. I wake up around 2 am extremely nauseous and have been smelling everything and nothing seems tasty and a lot of food tastes weird. (also I never have any PMS signs at all, & I usually don't start cramping until maybe 30 min to an hour after AF shows up)

I feel like I am going crazy!! Could my mind be this mean to me and play with emotions like that or could I really be preggers?? I really hope I am... I've been waiting 7 years for another baby and I know my 7 yr old would be ecstatic to be a big brother...

But will be testing tomorrow morning (my DH is making me) and I have a dr appt on Monday (that my DH made me make -_-) .. don't know if this helped anyone but I want to give hope to someone who needs it just as much as me... will update soon with a BFP I am hoping... GL to everyone


----------



## Estarla

CaseyJnr said:


> So i think I just solved the mystery of the missing :witch:... Do you guys see that?

What a mystery &#128516;&#128516; if that's not a big fat positive line! Nice and dark too!!


----------



## Estarla

Good luck itzyb!!


----------



## BelleNuit

estarla i sometimes get O spotting before I O. I think it has to do with estrogen levels changing at O and not having progesterone to hold the endometrium in place so you get a little spotting.


----------



## teacup

Wow! Congratulations casey! That's a great line! Xx

Good luck Itsy, I hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## drjo718

Congrats casey!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Casey! That's a very clear line.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Wow, congrats for all the bfps!!! How awesome!!!

I contacted my doc this morning and she doesn't want to continue Clomid. I have an appt to discuss other options. My appt is on cd8, so too late for any ovulation meds. This cycle will be all natural, I sure hope I ovulate on my own. This will be interesting.


----------



## cosmosis

CaseyJnr said:


> So i think I just solved the mystery of the missing :witch:... Do you guys see that?

awesome!! :happydance: congrats!


----------



## BelleNuit

Too bad about the late appointment Lynn! Might be interesting to do a natural cycle though. I'll keep my FX for you.

OPK was negative today, but was almost positive, will probably go positive tomorrow. So looking at CD 14-15 O! Works for me!


----------



## CaseyJnr

Thanks everyone I'm in complete and utter shock! Super excited! 

The HPT strips I have been using since 9DPO have showed consistent negatives. Yesterday, i finally started wondering if they was something wrong with them... so went to the chemist and bought a first response instead. Sure enough :bfp:

The test strips are still showing negative, i must've gotten a bad batch.


----------



## Cppeace

I called it and marked the 3 BFP so far. Ya'll let meknow if I missed someone's BFP or AF.
Where are all teh testers today? There's several marked for the 5th ehm. lol


----------



## JoJazie

OMG congratulations!!! FINALLY WE HAVE AMAZING SUCCESS!!! So happy for you three lovelies! A happy and healthy 9 mth to u all!

Ok... next for BFP?


----------



## TeacherLynn

Cppeace, you can mark me down as af. I won't be testing again in January.


----------



## Estarla

Cppeace said:


> I called it and marked the 3 BFP so far. Ya'll let meknow if I missed someone's BFP or AF.
> Where are all teh testers today? There's several marked for the 5th ehm. lol

Yeah I was supposed to test today but I ovulated sooo late so only 6DPO and I don't think there is a point in testing yet :D. When should I test? Ahhhh!!


----------



## cosmosis

CaseyJnr said:


> Thanks everyone I'm in complete and utter shock! Super excited!
> 
> The HPT strips I have been using since 9DPO have showed consistent negatives. Yesterday, i finally started wondering if they was something wrong with them... so went to the chemist and bought a first response instead. Sure enough :bfp:
> 
> The test strips are still showing negative, i must've gotten a bad batch.

Oh wow. Where did you get the strips from? How many dpo are you today?


----------



## Sarah369

Yay congrats to the BFPs. So pleased for you. 

Hopefully it's a sign of lots more to come.


----------



## Curlymikes

Can you see this one? Ive taken 3 they all look like this.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 34


----------



## CaseyJnr

cosmosis said:


> Oh wow. Where did you get the strips from? How many dpo are you today?

I bought them off of an Australian ebay store - had decent reviews, so I thought they would be okay. Apparently not LOL!

I'm 18dpo today.


----------



## CaseyJnr

Cppeace, Can you please mark me down as a BFP. I originally said I would be testing on 27th thinking I was out last cycle, so might be an idea to change testing date too. Thankyou!!


----------



## krissie328

Curly- I can see where your looking but I don't see any color.


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats to all the BFPs! I think I caught you all. 
Curly I see the line, but I too am not sure on color, but I saw color in earlier pics you shared or I wouldn't have marked you lol


----------



## 28329

Congratulations to the ladies who have bfps. Great news!

Lets see some more.


----------



## Jaggersmommy

Well, AF was due today and there's no sign of her whatsoever. BFN on my test this morning still the same symptoms. Maybe I O'd later than I thought.


----------



## Stormykins

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!

Sorry to hear about the BFN's ladies, but there's still hope! 

7dpo here and not much going on. Driving myself crazy in the TWW. One minute I'm excited then the next I'm devastated thinking about another BFN... poor DH has to deal with me haha.


----------



## jmack54

Jaggersmommy said:


> Well, AF was due today and there's no sign of her whatsoever. BFN on my test this morning still the same symptoms. Maybe I O'd later than I thought.

So frustrating! I tested today too and got BFN. AF is due tomorrow. How many DPO are you right now if you were right about your O date?


----------



## Sunbeam2017

14dpo - af didn't arrive so now I'm in limbo!


----------



## Cppeace

Well hopefully your limbo turns into a bfp soon!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Wow very exciting seeing all the bfps! :happydance::happydance:
I'm so sorry to those getting bfns, may just be too early, esp. with ICs.
:dust::dust:

I'm starting opk testing tomorrow then will commence the bd marathon :sex::spermy: can't wait to be in the tww again even though it's torture! lol


----------



## Cppeace

Me too. The 2ww there is hope. The lead up to ovulation is just blah and impatience lol . I'm hoping for another early ovulation of cd14-17 and not 19-22. We shall see though. CD 2 here


----------



## JoJazie

Hi ccppeace can u put me down for 28th instead of 26th pls? Af is due 26th but it's not regular. So I won't be testing until 28th (I'm holding out on testing - that's my goal!) 

:) Thanks gal :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Why does the 2WW seem like 2 months??? lol

Seriously though... it seems like it is taking FOREVER for test day to come around. Funny thing is that in my non-pregnant cycles I have every pregnancy symptom under the sun. This time I'm not really experiencing any symptoms, just some pinching pains in my ovaries and off/on sore (.)(.)

Congrats to all of those who have already got their :bfp:


----------



## purplepeanut

10dpo and a bfn. AF is due saturday-ish so im gettin' anxious. I'm trying not to read into anything too much but i did have spotting Tuesday and today have no interest in food (i am a hard core always hungry person) and i got really motion sick on a 5 minute drive while I was driving (never happened before). I had to dump my favorite soda because my stomach was too upset to drink it. Fx
ALSO my sister called me, apparently she got a BFP on tuesday and i didn't even know she was trying. extra anxious now!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Help ladies! Was putting ds to bed and felt wet down below, so went to bathroom and saw this. Had some mild pinching and cramps today. Cd23, 7dpo. Freaking out! Had this at 9dpo before (but darker and more of it) which turned into af :( please don't let it be that it would mean my cycle was completely off :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4827.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm in. Testing about the 16th at the moment. 

Congratulations on all the BFP's!!! 

I'm just waiting for the coverline on FF but i've had a positive OPK and other fertility signs so I'm positive I O'd on the 3rd / 4th. We covered both days so pretty excited - although I had a very very messy new years eve so hopefully that hasn't impacted everything too much. 

Question for those that may have experienced it. I'd be approximately 2-3 DPO, but today I had this thick greenish / blood tinged and white CM that was quite stretchy. The last couple of days I've had very creamy CM and my CP has been high and hard. Today my CP is low and soft ??? It's quite confusing and I've had AF pains on and off all day. I really hope that I haven't ovulated late - which isn't likely as all the other signs point to it being a few days ago.


----------



## Ursaula

Congrats to all the BFPs! :)


----------



## itzyb89

Well no AF yet but got another BFN... I couldn't wait until tomorrow morning thought if anything it would at least show up a faint positive but nothing nada zilch not even a glimpse of hope... I just wish AF would show up :(


----------



## wintersocks1

*Cosmosis* 
Your chart looks great! Does it always have such a solid increase of temp? Looks promising! Also, I notice you do holistic nutritional counseling. That's awesome. I am in school for clinical/integrative nutrition now - almost done. I love it minus the stress of school. 

Congrats Ladies with your BFPs - how wonderful!

AFM- Still feeling like its not my month. No symptoms. Still a chance I hope. I did start taking CoQ10 this month and its increased my energy immensely which I am loving, so that's a success.


----------



## MKaykes

AF showed up yesterday, hoping 3rd times the charm with IUI next week!

Congrats to you ladies with BFPs!


----------



## Cppeace

mummyduck, Hopefully that's IB. FX


----------



## wintersocks1

fxmummyduck said:


> Help ladies! Was putting ds to bed and felt wet down below, so went to bathroom and saw this. Had some mild pinching and cramps today. Cd23, 7dpo. Freaking out! Had this at 9dpo before (but darker and more of it) which turned into af :( please don't let it be that it would mean my cycle was completely off :(

I don't know what implantation looks like but perhaps its that? I hope so. How do you figure out your O day?


----------



## Estarla

Cppeace said:


> Me too. The 2ww there is hope. The lead up to ovulation is just blah and impatience lol . I'm hoping for another early ovulation of cd14-17 and not 19-22. We shall see though. CD 2 here

I can relate. Waiting for O has been more excruciating than the tww so far (but I bet I'll get impatient enough again soon).


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Mkayes. Is your Cycle short enough to put you testing again on the 31st?


----------



## Cppeace

Itzy, what dpo are you, some women don't get a bfp until 16 dpo or beyond.


----------



## babyplease22

Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs! 

Cppeace I'm not sure if you caught me when I commented the other day. I'm TTC #1. I'm 10dpo today of first cycle and bfn so a little discouraged but still not out I guess. Not really expecting it to happen first month but would be a nice surprise :winkwink:


----------



## itzyb89

Cppeace said:


> Itzy, what dpo are you, some women don't get a bfp until 16 dpo or beyond.

I have no idea.. we weren't trying to conceive so I have no idea when I ovulated... but my cycles are 28-30 according to my last three cycles and I had EWCM on dec 15. We BD just once on the 14th so it's doubtful I got pregnant :( yet I feel like I am which is the frustrating part of all this


----------



## Mom15

Congrats to the ladies with Bfps!!

I think I may have caught the early O bug. Trying not to get too excited yet, but I've been getting a little ewcm, cervix feels a little open and opk's are progressing. Can't believe I'm only 13dpo. Here is a pic:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Curlymikes

Im still considering myself bfn, mainly because i havent really seen pink on the frers (although the supposed line seems darker today than yesterday) and because i havent gotten a line on the walmart cheapies. With my chemicals they were more obvious than frer. 

Oh and i know you cant go off cp but mine is high and firm (higher than with my chemical). As the days go by and i dont have any darker lines im losing hope...

Congrats to everyone with bfps!


----------



## Cppeace

Curly, do you want e to remove you as a bfp?

Mom15 looking good. Good luck for that earlier ovulation!


----------



## Curlymikes

Yeah i think so.


----------



## Cppeace

Will do


----------



## fxmummyduck

wintersocks1 said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Help ladies! Was putting ds to bed and felt wet down below, so went to bathroom and saw this. Had some mild pinching and cramps today. Cd23, 7dpo. Freaking out! Had this at 9dpo before (but darker and more of it) which turned into af :( please don't let it be that it would mean my cycle was completely off :(
> 
> I don't know what implantation looks like but perhaps its that? I hope so. How do you figure out your O day?Click to expand...

Just an educated guess this month, but I was using opks and would get a positive cd15 and get cramps cd16 or 17. My cm usually goes cloudy when I feel O cramps too. I could be 2 days out which would make me 9dpo which I've had spotting on before, but I've never had this on cd 23. Having mild cramps and some backache but no sore boobs anymore. So confused. But if it's af it will show in 2 days time :( really hope its ib


----------



## Cppeace

I hope so too Mummyduck


----------



## fxmummyduck

Cppeace said:


> I hope so too Mummyduck

Thanks cppeace, feeling down right now that there's something really wrong with my cycles.


----------



## Cppeace

I hope not but if your AF comes early you may want to try b6 and red raspberry leaf tea to see if it helps you.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Haven't been able to get online much today but holy cow bfp's!!! Congratulations ladies! H&H 9 months to all of you.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Mom15 said:


> Congrats to the ladies with Bfps!!
> 
> I think I may have caught the early O bug. Trying not to get too excited yet, but I've been getting a little ewcm, cervix feels a little open and opk's are progressing. Can't believe I'm only 13dpo. Here is a pic:

It's time to get bding! Good luck and I hope you catch the eggy


----------



## JoJazie

OMG purplepeanut- really!?! How far along is your sister? U poor thing! I hope you have two pregnancies in the family!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom15

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the ladies with Bfps!!
> 
> I think I may have caught the early O bug. Trying not to get too excited yet, but I've been getting a little ewcm, cervix feels a little open and opk's are progressing. Can't believe I'm only 13dpo. Here is a pic:
> 
> It's time to get bding! Good luck and I hope you catch the eggyClick to expand...

Thank you!! We got one bd in tonight. Planing on another Sat and Sun. Dh will leave town from Sun through Sat. So I really hope I O either Wednesday the latest or not until next Sunday. I would hate to miss it.


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Af is still awol so far bfn on a crappy IC - they've all been bfn apart from what looked like an extremely faint line on one!


----------



## 28329

Day 9 of positive opks and still no ovulation. Im loosing hope here. Temp drop today so maybe.....?


----------



## DJ987

I'm quite crampy today so think maybe I am ov'ing. I don't opk or temp. So I think I will be 1dpo tomorrow!


----------



## cosmosis

*Quick Question:*

What would you consider SMU in my case?

I went to bed at 8:00PM, peed right before and then again 30 minutes later. I woke up at midnight to the toilet, obviously peed again lol. 

I woke up for t he day at 4:30 and peed again. Was my 4:30AM pee my SMU or will my pee in 1.5 hours (8:00AM) be considered my SMU?

My sample from 4:30AM was diluted so I'm trying my best to hold it until 8:00AM. 

Also, will drinking my morning tea dilute it even further? I already had and am having more tea, but no large amounts of liquid like water. 

I'll be holding it until I get a couple of answers lol. TIA!


----------



## JoJazie

Cosmosis and wintersocks - I'm interested in natural methods too, not for work, but for my own wellbeing. Are there any forums here that focus on this? I went to see a nutritionist to develop an understanding on where I am with my own nutrition but I don't think she had much understanding for alternative ways of obtaining what I need and didn't look at exactly what I ate but rather just generally. Is this normal? I hoped to walk away feeling confident but instead I walked away taking prenatal synthetic vitamins. I get everything else from what I eat but really am taking them for the folate and iodine. Do I have to take them??

I'd love help here, I'm so confused. Should I see a naturopath? I want all round wellbeing from natural sources, not toxic synthetic tablets... any suggestions? (Ps no offence to ppl taking these but this is just my personal choice - hugs!)


----------



## itzyb89

Well I'm definitely out.. AF showed up this morning &#128557; But good luck to all of you and I hope many of you get that BFP... probably won't be back here until 2018 &#128532; Baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

cosmosis said:


> *Quick Question:*
> 
> What would you consider SMU in my case?
> 
> I went to bed at 8:00PM, peed right before and then again 30 minutes later. I woke up at midnight to the toilet, obviously peed again lol.
> 
> I woke up for t he day at 4:30 and peed again. Was my 4:30AM pee my SMU or will my pee in 1.5 hours (8:00AM) be considered my SMU?
> 
> My sample from 4:30AM was diluted so I'm trying my best to hold it until 8:00AM.
> 
> Also, will drinking my morning tea dilute it even further? I already had and am having more tea, but no large amounts of liquid like water.
> 
> I'll be holding it until I get a couple of answers lol. TIA!

I would say 4:30


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Mom15 said:


> Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the ladies with Bfps!!
> 
> I think I may have caught the early O bug. Trying not to get too excited yet, but I've been getting a little ewcm, cervix feels a little open and opk's are progressing. Can't believe I'm only 13dpo. Here is a pic:
> 
> It's time to get bding! Good luck and I hope you catch the eggyClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! We got one bd in tonight. Planing on another Sat and Sun. Dh will leave town from Sun through Sat. So I really hope I O either Wednesday the latest or not until next Sunday. I would hate to miss it.Click to expand...

I hate when that happens! Hopefully you will O Wednesday or before so you can at least have a good chance for this month. I'm almost in the same situation except my hubby didn't leave home. I've been having ewcm for almost a week and pretty much know when I O. Well I'm pretty sure I O'd on the 4th Bc yesterday morning I woke up to sore nips that always happens at 1dpo. My concern is our last bd was on the 1st Bc our work schedules and ds2 being sick. We did bd last night which was the night of 1dpo so I'm hoping I still have a chance this month.


----------



## cosmosis

JoJazie said:


> Cosmosis and wintersocks - I'm interested in natural methods too, not for work, but for my own wellbeing. Are there any forums here that focus on this? I went to see a nutritionist to develop an understanding on where I am with my own nutrition but I don't think she had much understanding for alternative ways of obtaining what I need and didn't look at exactly what I ate but rather just generally. Is this normal? I hoped to walk away feeling confident but instead I walked away taking prenatal synthetic vitamins. I get everything else from what I eat but really am taking them for the folate and iodine. Do I have to take them??
> 
> I'd love help here, I'm so confused. Should I see a naturopath? I want all round wellbeing from natural sources, not toxic synthetic tablets... any suggestions? (Ps no offence to ppl taking these but this is just my personal choice - hugs!)

Can you tell me what it is you feel that you need exactly? All of your nutrition requirements? Or are you deficient in something?


----------



## WishnandHopn

JoJazie said:


> Cosmosis and wintersocks - I'm interested in natural methods too, not for work, but for my own wellbeing. Are there any forums here that focus on this? I went to see a nutritionist to develop an understanding on where I am with my own nutrition but I don't think she had much understanding for alternative ways of obtaining what I need and didn't look at exactly what I ate but rather just generally. Is this normal? I hoped to walk away feeling confident but instead I walked away taking prenatal synthetic vitamins. I get everything else from what I eat but really am taking them for the folate and iodine. Do I have to take them??
> 
> I'd love help here, I'm so confused. Should I see a naturopath? I want all round wellbeing from natural sources, not toxic synthetic tablets... any suggestions? (Ps no offence to ppl taking these but this is just my personal choice - hugs!)

I saw a naturopath for fertility and she was great. The initial consultation was over an hour. She recommended taking a methylated folate, high quality prenatal, high quality omega 3, vitamin D and rhodiola (for stress). She also gave me dietary recommendations and suggested I scale back some of my high intensity exercise in favour of restorative yoga. Folic acid (folate) is extremely important when TTC to prevent neural tube defects. If you don't want to take the prenatal, just get a folate supplement.

AFM AF showed up late last night so I'm out for January. Hope to see lots more BFPs on this thread!!


----------



## wintersocks1

fxmummyduck said:


> Just an educated guess this month, but I was using opks and would get a positive cd15 and get cramps cd16 or 17. My cm usually goes cloudy when I feel O cramps too. I could be 2 days out which would make me 9dpo which I've had spotting on before, but I've never had this on cd 23. Having mild cramps and some backache but no sore boobs anymore. So confused. But if it's af it will show in 2 days time :( really hope its ib

Sorry hun, that is frustrating. I hope it is implantation too. Keep us posted!:hugs:


----------



## wintersocks1

WishnandHopn said:


> JoJazie said:
> 
> 
> Cosmosis and wintersocks - I'm interested in natural methods too, not for work, but for my own wellbeing. Are there any forums here that focus on this? I went to see a nutritionist to develop an understanding on where I am with my own nutrition but I don't think she had much understanding for alternative ways of obtaining what I need and didn't look at exactly what I ate but rather just generally. Is this normal? I hoped to walk away feeling confident but instead I walked away taking prenatal synthetic vitamins. I get everything else from what I eat but really am taking them for the folate and iodine. Do I have to take them??
> 
> I'd love help here, I'm so confused. Should I see a naturopath? I want all round wellbeing from natural sources, not toxic synthetic tablets... any suggestions? (Ps no offence to ppl taking these but this is just my personal choice - hugs!)
> 
> I saw a naturopath for fertility and she was great. The initial consultation was over an hour. She recommended taking a methylated folate, high quality prenatal, high quality omega 3, vitamin D and rhodiola (for stress). She also gave me dietary recommendations and suggested I scale back some of my high intensity exercise in favour of restorative yoga. Folic acid (folate) is extremely important when TTC to prevent neural tube defects. If you don't want to take the prenatal, just get a folate supplement.
> 
> AFM AF showed up late last night so I'm out for January. Hope to see lots more BFPs on this thread!!Click to expand...

I take the methylated folate as well and started out ttc with just that, the D and Omega 3s. I don't know if vit D is super necessary if you live in Australia but it is here JoJazie. I also saw a naturopath to get my hormones assessed and get some potent hormonal support when I realized something wasn't right. She did not have the 1 year requirement at all which was great and she also spent lots of time with me. Synthetic vitamins do help many women too so I wouldn't worry about them doing harm. I am sorry your nutritionist didn't give you more advice.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Af arrived for me this morning &#128546; Feeling so crushed today, and very panicked at why my cycle was only 23 days. I've never had this happen before.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry Itzy. Why so long on the come back?


----------



## Cppeace

So sorry Mummyduck. I would definitely recommend some b6 and possible red raspberry tea and/maca. You need to balance the hormones. It sounds as though you may be estrogen dominant currently.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Cppeace said:


> So sorry Mummyduck. I would definitely recommend some b6 and possible red raspberry tea and/maca. You need to balance the hormones. It sounds as though you may be estrogen dominant currently.

Thanks cppeace, I've also wondered if I'm estrogen dominant too. I'm going to get some maca and I already have b6 in the cupboard but I wasn't taking it.


----------



## Arismomma

Okay, so I can't keep up with this board! Lol, so many posts. Update: I'm on CD 52 now. Looking at my temps I don't think I have ovulated yet. So, this is officially my longest non-pregnant cycle ever! But on the plus side I didn't get a period at all in December. Hopefully I'll ovulate next week when hubby comes back from out of town. I think my body is against me getting pregnant right now, I always ovulate when he's either out of town or the day he gets back.


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey Guys! Period was due today so I decided to test. Definitely No real symptoms other than being tired and emotional. Also, my boobs do not hurt and normally they are sore 4-5 days before af and stop after she arrives. Here's my pic!
 



Attached Files:







File Jan 06.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Ragnhild

Congrats Niksmommy!! What dpo are you today?


----------



## cosmosis

Niksmommy said:


> Hey Guys! Period was due today so I decided to test. Definitely No real symptoms other than being tired and emotional. Also, my boobs do not hurt and normally they are sore 4-5 days before af and stop after she arrives. Here's my pic!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!



AFM, still :bfn: for me. Based on my FF histroy, I have my highest temps 4-5 days before AF is due. AF is due on the 9th, so in 3 days (according to FF) and my temp went a little higher today and yesterday, instead of the usual pattern where it begins to drop. 

I dunno if I should waste more tests tomorrow or wait until AF is due. I'm clearly not one of those early BFP testers lol. With my DD, I had PCOS and super long cycles, one day I just decided to test and got my BFP :p


----------



## Niksmommy

Ragnhild said:


> Congrats Niksmommy!! What dpo are you today?

By my estimate I am about 14 dpo. My period was 12/11 and I have a 26 day cycle on average so I ovulated around 12 dpo? I think I must have conceived around 12/23 or so. I don't test for ovulation tho so this is all speculation on my part lol


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome and Congrats Niks! I added you to the Front page! Happy and health 9 months!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats Nik! :happydance:

I'm currently 6 DPO according to my chart and had a huge dip today that went below my coverline. When I became pregnant with my last daughter, I had a dip around implantation but it didn't go below my coverline. Could it still be implantation or am I grasping at straws? I'm not really having much of any other pregnancy symptoms except mildly sore boobs. No cramping or spotting.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/60d3a7/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Cppeace

Yes, a real implantation dip, if you get one, can go below the cover line. FX for you Caviar.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats to all the new bfps. 

:hugs: to the ladies that af has shown. 

Afm, bfn this morning. I just cannot believe the evap I got the other day. I really wish I had taken a picture.


----------



## 28329

I recieved my bbt thermometer today. Up until now i have used a basic one. What i am wondering is shall i start to use the bbt one now or finish the rest of my cycle with the basic one?


----------



## krissie328

28329 said:


> I recieved my bbt thermometer today. Up until now i have used a basic one. What i am wondering is shall i start to use the bbt one now or finish the rest of my cycle with the basic one?

I always try to finish out my cycle with one thermometer before switching to another one.


----------



## Cppeace

I would continue using the one you have been using and then take your temp a second time to see if they are pretty much in sync. If they are pretty close you can switch in a few days but if they are more than .1 off then don't switch until next cycle if you still need to temp then and haven't gotten a bfp :)


----------



## 28329

I can only get a bfp if i ovulate, all these positive opks are frustrating me. Hopefully today is the day though. Thank you!


----------



## 28329

Niksmommy said:


> Hey Guys! Period was due today so I decided to test. Definitely No real symptoms other than being tired and emotional. Also, my boobs do not hurt and normally they are sore 4-5 days before af and stop after she arrives. Here's my pic!

Congratulations: happydance:


----------



## Mom15

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the ladies with Bfps!!
> 
> I think I may have caught the early O bug. Trying not to get too excited yet, but I've been getting a little ewcm, cervix feels a little open and opk's are progressing. Can't believe I'm only 13dpo. Here is a pic:
> 
> It's time to get bding! Good luck and I hope you catch the eggyClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! We got one bd in tonight. Planing on another Sat and Sun. Dh will leave town from Sun through Sat. So I really hope I O either Wednesday the latest or not until next Sunday. I would hate to miss it.Click to expand...
> 
> I hate when that happens! Hopefully you will O Wednesday or before so you can at least have a good chance for this month. I'm almost in the same situation except my hubby didn't leave home. I've been having ewcm for almost a week and pretty much know when I O. Well I'm pretty sure I O'd on the 4th Bc yesterday morning I woke up to sore nips that always happens at 1dpo. My concern is our last bd was on the 1st Bc our work schedules and ds2 being sick. We did bd last night which was the night of 1dpo so I'm hoping I still have a chance this month.Click to expand...

Fx you are still in with a chance! It's def. harder to ttc this time arounds having DS and Dh traveling about once a week. Usually it's just for about 3 days but this time it's sun-sat. I took another opk and think it's a teeny tiny bit darker than yesterday's. I think I have to order more as I only have 5 left.


----------



## cosmosis

Sooooo, I found something to play with! :blush:

I was cleaning up all my BFN's and old OPK's to take a break this weekend looool. As I was picking up this morning's dollar store cheapie, I saw a squinter! 

I understand it was past its limit, but this brand of tests doesn't give evaps and my OPK didn't get dark enough to be considered a positive until hours later (ovulation is confirmed, have a look at my chart). I've had this hunch that my IC's I just got are duds OR not as sensitive as claimed to be (10miu). 

To be fair, I noticed the ink line forming this morning, but after 20 minutes it looked like a blob and not a line so I just left it. I thought maybe I added too much urine and it was messing up. 

The dollar store cheapies are 25miu and I took it for comparison purposes, but didn't expect anything to show up.

Anyway I'm providing and old (negative) OPK, a BFN from 8dpo and today's test with FMU. I also inverted them. They are darker in person. I tried scanning and taking photos with different cameras, but is the best that can be done. Tell me what you think! lol

https://i64.tinypic.com/11kyuj8.jpg

https://i64.tinypic.com/10zz1n7.jpg

I asked my 9 year old to have a look since she has no earthly idea what all this stuff is, and she told me which ones she saw 2 lines on :D

The problem with my testing might be that I drink alot of liquid all day long. Not excessive, but in total I drink about 3-4L of liquid per day and most of it is water, some is tea. I cann[t drink less than that without feeling very dehydrated and uncomfortable. 

Off to the dollar store and the pharmacy to stock up haha!


----------



## 28329

No sqinter there. It looks pink but the time frame concerns me. If it's an evap it's evil. Good luck with your next test.


----------



## cosmosis

28329 said:


> No sqinter there. It looks pink but the time frame concerns me. If it's an evap it's evil. Good luck with your next test.

Yep, it worries me too! I'm only considering it because of my experience with the same brand OPK's. These is my OPK progression, if I didn't have total awareness of my body, I would have missed O because the tests just never got dark enough on time and I was expecting to O later. My positives didn't look positive until hours later. It was quite stressful LOL

The positives are CD13PM and CD14AM

https://i63.tinypic.com/2dsr5zn.jpg


I'm either gonna be totally heartbroken and depressed tomorrow or get a BFP :3 I'm gonna test this evening too and see what happens.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck cosmosis, I can't even imagine what a BFP would feel like anymore. I'd probably just start crying and never be able to stop. 

One day I hope I'll get to find out


----------



## Curlymikes

Cosmosis that test looks great! Looks pink even!


----------



## Cppeace

Belle I know just how you feel. If I ever see that second line again I may just scream.


----------



## wintersocks1

fxmummyduck said:


> Af arrived for me this morning &#55357;&#56866; Feeling so crushed today, and very panicked at why my cycle was only 23 days. I've never had this happen before.

So sorry mummyduck. Is there anyway you can get a hormone profile or at least find someone who can check your progesterone levels post O? A short luteal phase can sometimes be easily fixed with progesterone supplementation. And it is something that can be taken during pregnancy. Estrogen dominance can sometimes be balanced this way too depending on the type.


----------



## teacup

Tested with frer this morning, Bfn. I'm 10dpo today. Going to leave it until early next week to test again, or later if I can. X


----------



## 28329

cosmosis said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> No sqinter there. It looks pink but the time frame concerns me. If it's an evap it's evil. Good luck with your next test.
> 
> Yep, it worries me too! I'm only considering it because of my experience with the same brand OPK's. These is my OPK progression, if I didn't have total awareness of my body, I would have missed O because the tests just never got dark enough on time and I was expecting to O later. My positives didn't look positive until hours later. It was quite stressful LOL
> 
> The positives are CD13PM and CD14AM
> 
> https://i63.tinypic.com/2dsr5zn.jpg
> 
> 
> I'm either gonna be totally heartbroken and depressed tomorrow or get a BFP :3 I'm gonna test this evening too and see what happens.Click to expand...

I hope this evenings test is bfp and no guesswork. Your chart looks good.


----------



## cosmosis

BelleNuit said:


> Good luck cosmosis, I can't even imagine what a BFP would feel like anymore. I'd probably just start crying and never be able to stop.
> 
> One day I hope I'll get to find out

I know how you feel <3 I've waited 8 years for this moment. Your day will come hun, and it will be awesome!



28329 said:


> I hope this evenings test is bfp and no guesswork. Your chart looks good.


Thank you for looking! I'm so nervous lol, I hope the dollar cheapie wasn't a fluke. . I just stocked up on more dollar store tests and a set of CBD's to measure progress the next couple of weeks after I confirm a BFP.


----------



## Estarla

Congrats on the bfp Niks!! Have a healthy 9 months!

Cosmosis: looks promising to me! 

Sorry for everyone who got AF. Better luck next cylcle! 

6-7 DPO now. My temps are slowly declining but I'm still taking them all over the place because I'm still soo jet lagged. I just hope that I get past 10 DPO before AF shows up. 

I have weird sneezing pains in my lower abdomen. Same was true for last cycle three days before AF. So I'm starting to think I'm out. Does anybody else get this sort of pain?


----------



## Jaggersmommy

jmack54 said:


> Jaggersmommy said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF was due today and there's no sign of her whatsoever. BFN on my test this morning still the same symptoms. Maybe I O'd later than I thought.
> 
> So frustrating! I tested today too and got BFN. AF is due tomorrow. How many DPO are you right now if you were right about your O date?Click to expand...

I'm not positive since i just stopped birth control 2 months ago


----------



## Murmers0110

Hey yall. I'm a Lil rusty on this site. It's been years since I've done anything. 


I'm cd20 po like 2? I guess? I have pcos and I'm on clomid 50. I'll test on the 19th. I'm on like the 2nd real cycle of ttc and first on clomid, this time around. Ttc#2!


----------



## Cppeace

Good luck murmers! Welcome and I will add you!


----------



## tbfromlv

Estarla- I get those too. I was hoping it was something else last cycle. 

congrats on all the BFPs!!!

I have a question about opks... they always seem to have SOME line.. how do you know when its actually O time? I plan on just trying to BD every day (every other day at the least lol) but I want to make sure I know specifics.


----------



## Cppeace

The test line will be as dark or darker than the control line when you are about to ovulate. Otherwise the opk is negative. For some it does get progressively darker to let you know the lh is building though.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Cosmosis - Fx that your line gets darker!

Mummyduck - So sorry to hear that. Hopefully next month you'll catch the eggy :hugs2:

Teacup - I wasn't able to get a BFP on FRER until 11 DPO and even then it was a squinter. You're not out until the witch shows! Good luck!

AFM I'm having some mild cramping in my lower abdomen tonight. I had a very stressful day today though so I'm not sure if it's because of that or implantation... I'm hoping for the latter. Still not having much of anything else though.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well OPK was negative again. I'm wondering if maybe yesterday's OPK was actually positive, it was close to the same color but still seemed lighter, and DH also agreed it was lighter. I dunno, this is my first time using standard OPKs in a year. I used digital smiley face OPKs for awhile because I didn't want to be second guessing like this. But my RE wants me to use standard OPKs when we go on to IUI (in a couple months), so I wanted to get used to using the regular ones now. Maybe next cycle I'll do both lol I do remember getting strong positives on standard OPKs over a year ago. So maybe it's still coming

Oh well, we'll BD tonight anyway. We've been sticking to EOD anyway, but I did want to do it a little more around the time of POS OPK. Whatever lol. Maybe it'll be positive tomorrow. I've never had an OPK turn positive as late as CD 14 before but I guess anything is possible. Still getting ewcm! At least I'm temping to confirm O!


----------



## 28329

Cosmosis, i hope you've a good stock because if its a bfp for you then you'll not stop testing. 

Afm: i am buying a clearblue advanced fertility monitor next week. I can't wait! I have a stockpile of ic hpts, only 20 of them tho :haha: Dh is feeding my poas addiction. I also have about 30 opks too. Im contemplating a saliva microscope too.


----------



## Dream.dream

Didnt post before because i was so angry and upset. Frer negative . Other ic negative and the easy at home test some give a positive some get a negative. I seriously think they are messed up tests and im so angry it got my hopes up . 

No witch yet so still hope but im so bummed


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks ladies, you've all been so supportive on what's felt like a rough day. Really appreciate you all! Still hoping for everyone else testing, good luck:)


----------



## Cppeace

dream sorry to hear that. I still say you are prego


----------



## jlg621

Dream - I am sorry but I am still hopeful that it's a true bfp. 

I had a question and apologize in advance for tmi but I typically don't pay attention to cm however with ttc I decided to and I all of a sudden have white creamy cm that is similar to ewcm but white. Is this normal? I have never noticed this before and thought someone might know!


----------



## meg_bellamy

I'm so sorry Dream :hugs:

Cosmosis GL,I def see a pink line :happydance:

jlg621 I often get that kind of cm in my tww. I get all kinds of cm all the time lol, I've given up analysing it.

AFM day 1 of using the Clearblue digital tester today and got not fertile as expected. Still getting some AF actually on CD7, mixed in with cm :shrug:


----------



## JoJazie

*cosmosis* - hiya, so I'm not aware of any deficiency, I eat as organically as possible and have plenty of veg daily, grains, two or three fruit, a protein each meal, one or two meat meals a week, a source of omega once or twice a week, and Two or three serves of calcium a day. We jog four times a week too. So the nutritionist helped us work out that I'm getting all of the key vitamins we need, which was good. I spoke to another nutritionist when buying the iodine and folate tablets and she said I should buy the prenatal ones anyway. So we did. am I doing enough? What more can I do? I'm a therapist, so I practice what I teach too - mindfulness etc for regulating stress levels. 

*Wishin-*with my BMI, I am considered overweight, so we are jogging for that. Maybe I'll do some yoga on the other day? Do you think that's a good approach? And should I not jog when I O?

*wintersocks-*thanks gal, what's the difference between what a nutritionist can do and the nutrition support a naturopath can give? Do you know? And what's methylated folate? I saw tablets with combinations of folate and folenic acid, which I understand, but I haven't come across methylated? Which brand does methylated folate? And you're right, I spend a good amount of time in the sun for the Vit D, so I would imagine my levels are ok. I will go to the doctor in the next week to ch ck. y levels through a blood test I think.


*Aris* - looks like your body decides for you doesn't it. But if you O when he gets back, then you are doing well!

*nicksmommy-* OMG you're pregnant! Yay! I love your test! So definitive! Oh I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!

*Cosmosis-*I hope there are good strong tests to come!! How exciting!!

Oooh *lilmisscviar* and *ccpeace*, I didn't know about implantation dips - why might they happen? I thought the body stays at a higher temp to help with implantation and pregnancy? I hope it's an implantation dip for you lilmiss!

*tbfromlv* - maybe you got a bad batch? Why not try a different brand of Opk?

*Belle* - according to your chart, you seem to have the right conditions for spermies to hang around and wait for the eggie to come, so hopefully you will be close to a pos Opk any day now!!

*Dream -*I'm so sorry to hear about your results!! You poor gal, I'm sure you were angry. This is why I don't want to test - I want to know for sure with AF first. Oh I'm so upset for you. But you're right, I'm not upset for you because of the negative, but because of the confusion it creates. There must be some signs that there is something going on for the inconsistencies. As you said, it's not over yet. Stay strong!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry Dream! FX that the :witch: stays away!



JoJazie said:


> Oooh lilmisscaviar and ccpeace, I didn't know about implantation dips - why might they happen? I thought the body stays at a higher temp to help with implantation and pregnancy? I hope it's an implantation dip for you lilmiss!

Thank you! I hope so too. Anytime you have a drastic change in hormones, your temperature dips. For example I read some women get dips around 2-5 DPO from progesterone or estrogen. It can also dip between 6-10 DPO during implantation when hcg begins being produced. Some women aren't affected by hormone changes as much and thus they don't show up on a chart for everyone but I'm personally greatly affected by hormones so I tend to get these dips.


----------



## JoJazie

Thank you! I hope so too. Anytime you have a drastic change in hormones, your temperature dips. For example I read some women get dips around 2-5 DPO from progesterone or estrogen while others don't seem to be as affected by it. I'm personally affected greatly by hormones so I tend to get these dips. It can also dip between 6-10 DPO during implantation when hcg begins being produced.[/QUOTE]



Fingers and toes lilmiss! :hugs:


----------



## Estarla

tbfromlv said:


> Estarla- I get those too. I was hoping it was something else last cycle.
> 
> congrats on all the BFPs!!!
> 
> I have a question about opks... they always seem to have SOME line.. how do you know when its actually O time? I plan on just trying to BD every day (every other day at the least lol) but I want to make sure I know specifics.

I used the clear blue digital ones, they worked really really well for me this cycle. It just tells you when it's positive so no need to guess and they still show you the lines if you want to track progression. They're not cheap and I was reluctant to buy them at first but they were totally worth it. I o'd on CD 23 and bding every single day would have gotten a bit tiresome until then honestly.


----------



## Ragnhild

BelleNuit said:


> Well OPK was negative again. I'm wondering if maybe yesterday's OPK was actually positive, it was close to the same color but still seemed lighter, and DH also agreed it was lighter. I dunno, this is my first time using standard OPKs in a year. I used digital smiley face OPKs for awhile because I didn't want to be second guessing like this. But my RE wants me to use standard OPKs when we go on to IUI (in a couple months), so I wanted to get used to using the regular ones now. Maybe next cycle I'll do both lol I do remember getting strong positives on standard OPKs over a year ago. So maybe it's still coming
> 
> Oh well, we'll BD tonight anyway. We've been sticking to EOD anyway, but I did want to do it a little more around the time of POS OPK. Whatever lol. Maybe it'll be positive tomorrow. I've never had an OPK turn positive as late as CD 14 before but I guess anything is possible. Still getting ewcm! At least I'm temping to confirm O!


Hi belle... any idea why your RE wanted you to use the standard opk's instead? i had my first iui this month and used the smiley face one so just wondering.


----------



## 28329

So, i definately will wait to use my bbt thermometer next cycle (if it comes) I took my temp this morning with both thermometers. The basic one said 36.3 but my bbt thermometer came up 36.67 so confusing.


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Am still here no AF - I feel dreadful I've had headache for 2 days and I'm generally a hey and tired. One step sticks are showing bfn zero sign of AF appearing!


----------



## krissie328

Well today is my official test day. But looks like bfn.
 



Attached Files:







20170107_050211-579x462.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 16









20170107_050232-562x489.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 16


----------



## teacup

krissie328 said:


> Well today is my official test day. But looks like bfn.

I can see a shadow line on both of those tests. How many dpo are you? Xx


----------



## BelleNuit

Ragn I'm not too sure. The CB Digis always seem to turn positive 2 days before I O so maybe that's why? They turn positive just a little too early and might mess up the timing of the IUI if it's not monitored? Either way I hope your IUI is successful this month! Was this your first one?

Well I'd definitely say that I ovulated. I used the first response OPKs this time (instead of the CB Digis that I usually used), never seemed to get a POS OPK but maybe that's just because I suck at reading them? I thought on CD 12 that it might have been positive, guess it was! I think next cycle I will use both. I want to get used to using the standard OPKs because if we end up having to go on to IUI, my doc wants me to use the standard ones instead of the Digis.

Otherwise this is one of the strongest temp rises I've ever had after O, maybe it was a good O this time? I wish we had BD on CD 12, but it can't be helped now, at least we did EOD. I don't think one more day would make much difference for me anyway


----------



## Cppeace

Somethings catching my eye on both those tests as well, specially the right one, Krissie.
28329, they are just calibrated that different.


----------



## MKaykes

Belle, if you O 'd CD 12, you timed perfectly the day before and after, so I wouldn't worry about skipping CD12! I'm so hoping this is it (like every month)!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks MK! I keep hoping for you too! I'm pretty sure I O'd CD 13, so BD O-2 and O but didn't get the day before (which for some reason I get fixated on the day before being the "best" day lol).


----------



## 28329

Cd 15 here. Opk was positive again today. I just went to the toilet and i am bleeding?? Red blood, not full flow but every time i wipe. Plus it had ewcm in with it. We bd last night but im sure the bleeding wouldn't be because of that, not 16 hours later. Never had this happen before.


----------



## krissie328

teacup said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Well today is my official test day. But looks like bfn.
> 
> I can see a shadow line on both of those tests. How many dpo are you? XxClick to expand...

I am 11 dpo.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds like a bit of ovulation spotting 28329. I don't get that every cycle but once in awhile I do. Some cycles its a bit more dramatic than others!


----------



## Cppeace

28239 that doesn't sound right at all. too heavy for ovulation bleeding. prolly break through bleeding


----------



## 28329

BelleNuit said:


> Sounds like a bit of ovulation spotting 28329. I don't get that every cycle but once in awhile I do. Some cycles its a bit more dramatic than others!

I would say its more than spotting but less than full flow. It is quite daunting. I hope it is simply ovulation. I have put on a pad so we will see.


----------



## 28329

Cppeace, is it something i should be concerned about? My cycles are not right simce coming off bc. Last cycle was a 23 day cycle with ovulation on cd 8. That's rather unusual for me. And now this this!


----------



## BelleNuit

28329 if the flow picks up and turns into AF if might be that you didn't O despite getting a pos OPK. I had this happen to me last year, I ended up having a 17 day cycle with a pos OPK on CD 10, but I started spotting (fairly heavy spotting) for multiple days and then AF just showed up. Its fairly normal to have 1-2 anovulatory cycles a year. Its likely your body is still regulating itself after quitting bcp. When I went off them my cycles were completely haywire for about 3 months


----------



## 28329

That's exactly what i just told my dh. I hope that's not it but time will tell.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry 29329, I remember feeling so frustrated last year with my anovulatory cycle. I will keep my FX for you that you will in fact O this month!


----------



## 28329

Less than 2 hours since the bleeding, not one bit has touched the pad and it's now just pink and watery only when i wipe. I will either get af very soon or my temp will rise tomorrow. So confused :shrug:


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I will keep my FX for you 28329


----------



## wintersocks1

JoJazie said:


> *wintersocks-*thanks gal, what's the difference between what a nutritionist can do and the nutrition support a naturopath can give? Do you know? And what's methylated folate? I saw tablets with combinations of folate and folenic acid, which I understand, but I haven't come across methylated? Which brand does methylated folate? And you're right, I spend a good amount of time in the sun for the Vit D, so I would imagine my levels are ok. I will go to the doctor in the next week to ch ck. y levels through a blood test I think.

Hi JoJazie,
I am not sure about the laws where you are but a good naturopath would give you similar information to a good holistic nutritionist and would also be able to run tests for you as well. They would also be able to talk to you about stress management, charting, timing etc I am assuming. Some do Chinese Medicine or Western Herbalism if your interested in either of those -so do some nutiritonist but not too many around here. Nutritionists around here vary greatly in their licensure, scope of practice, and specialization. I was very careful to make sure the lady I went to was good/ went to a good school/ good reviews/type of liscensure etc. Personally, I didn't go to one until I felt I needed extra help, partly because of the cost. It sounds like you are doing great taking care of yourself. I didn't start with a full prenatal because the iron gave me stomach aches so I just took the essentials. I just found one with lower iron though so I am going to try that one. As far as brands that carry methylated folate, I am not sure which over the counter ones are out there of hand. I know garden of life, Jarrow, Now, Thorne, New Chapter are a few that might have them but I don't know off hand what else. Just read the back of the bottle and see if the folate is specified as methylfolate or something similar if you are interested in switching. Good luck on your journey. It really sounds like your off to a great start.


----------



## drjo718

Krissie, I see something on the one on the bottom (not sure what brand that is, not the frer). 

Afm, tested early today at 9dpo. BFN. I had my positive with Nora at 9dpo, but I know every pregnancy is differebt. Even though I find it impossible to get pregnant the first time given my history, I still had a breath of hope with all my symptoms.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks for the input ladies. The botton one is first signal and I thought I saw something too. That is why I used the frer. 

I'm expecting my temp to dip tomorrow and af on Monday. If my temp stays up I will test in the morning. 12 dpo is when I got my bfp with my ds and with my first chemical.


----------



## BelleNuit

wintersocks1 said:


> JoJazie said:
> 
> 
> *wintersocks-*thanks gal, what's the difference between what a nutritionist can do and the nutrition support a naturopath can give? Do you know? And what's methylated folate? I saw tablets with combinations of folate and folenic acid, which I understand, but I haven't come across methylated? Which brand does methylated folate? And you're right, I spend a good amount of time in the sun for the Vit D, so I would imagine my levels are ok. I will go to the doctor in the next week to ch ck. y levels through a blood test I think.
> 
> Hi JoJazie,
> I am not sure about the laws where you are but a good naturopath would give you similar information to a good holistic nutritionist and would also be able to run tests for you as well. They would also be able to talk to you about stress management, charting, timing etc I am assuming. Some do Chinese Medicine or Western Herbalism if your interested in either of those -so do some nutiritonist but not too many around here. Nutritionists around here vary greatly in their licensure, scope of practice, and specialization. I was very careful to make sure the lady I went to was good/ went to a good school/ good reviews/type of liscensure etc. Personally, I didn't go to one until I felt I needed extra help, partly because of the cost. It sounds like you are doing great taking care of yourself. I didn't start with a full prenatal because the iron gave me stomach aches so I just took the essentials. I just found one with lower iron though so I am going to try that one. As far as brands that carry methylated folate, I am not sure which over the counter ones are out there of hand. I know garden of life, Jarrow, Now, Thorne, New Chapter are a few that might have them but I don't know off hand what else. Just read the back of the bottle and see if the folate is specified as methylfolate or something similar if you are interested in switching. Good luck on your journey. It really sounds like your off to a great start.Click to expand...


In my country anyway nutritionist isn't a protected title so anyone could call themselves a nutritionist. So probably better to go to a naturopath. Either way be sure to do your homework and don't just take anything they tell you as fact. Always do your research!


----------



## purplepeanut

So I got a positive on a Walmart Cheapie(second urine). with my next urine (third for the day) i went ahead and used a clear blue digital which i had been saving for potential positives but it came up negative. thoughts ladies?


----------



## Kelli_Anne

Hey can I join?

congrats to everyone who got their bfp and gl to everyone still waiting to test.

This is my 1st cycle ttc and I am currently 2 dpo. I will test on January 19th:)


----------



## BelleNuit

purple, digis require a higher concentration, and you are already on your 3rd go at it today. I wouldn't worry about it. You could test again tomorrow with fmu if you're feeling anxious. 

Looks like I'll be testing Jan 20 which is the day AF is due. I don't always test as I often spot ahead of time so why waste a test. I also hate getting BFNs, which I always get so why bother. Next cycle I will be starting femara


----------



## wintersocks1

Well BFN for me. Good luck ladies! Thanks for making the wait easier. I may skip a month because I have some serious exams in February and I am pretty sure stress is my greatest hurdle for pregnancy and PCOS management. I will be keeping an eye to see how everything goes for everyone!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry for another BFN winter. Good luck with the exams next month! I've been debating taking a break myself, but every cycle I always get my hopes up that maybe this could be it... and it never is lol


----------



## Nursepaige

Cppeace said:


> Anyone else already out for December and already planning their after new years testing?
> 
> If my ovulation is in my normal range I should be able to test around the 7th...but knowing me I'll prolly not be able to hold off and start testing around the 4th or 5th lol (Oddly enough I ovulated earlier than I ever have so will be testing on the 1st instead)
> 
> I'd be happy to keep track and post bfp for any who will be testing. I loved the December one so decided to go ahead and launch January since it is 1/3 through with December :)
> 
> Feel free to join in and let's cheer each other on.
> 
> 
> 1/1-
> cppeace
> BSN2MOM
> Cosmosis
> 
> 1/2-
> Mkaykes
> ilex88
> 
> 1/3-
> dream.dream -*BFP*
> TeacherLynn
> Cewsbaby
> 
> 1/4-
> WishnandHopn
> Sarah369
> flyingduster
> 
> 1/5-
> Blakesmummy09
> Estarla
> Sunbeam2017
> Curlymikes
> Purplepeanut
> Jaggersmommy
> CaseyJnr- *BFP*
> 
> 1/6-
> teacup
> Niksmommy- *BFP*
> 
> 1/7-
> krissie328
> Sparrowmummy- *BFP*
> wintersocks1
> 1/8-
> Amandasb84
> 
> 1/9-
> jmack54
> Stormykins
> 
> 1/10-
> Ursaula
> Seg
> 
> 1/11-
> FXMummyDuck
> 
> 1/12-
> DrJo718
> jlg621
> lilmisscaviar
> Kirstiedenman
> craigbaby
> 
> 1/13-
> London Kiwi
> Glovities
> 
> 1/14-
> 
> 1/15-
> Ask4Joy
> markswife10
> 
> 1/16-
> carolinalocs
> Rickyandlucy
> 28329
> 
> 1/17-
> 
> 1/18-
> mjcanodance
> G x
> 
> 1/19-
> Peach81
> Murmers0110
> 
> 1/20-
> littlemisscie
> Ragnhild
> 
> 1/21-
> Hopeful.89
> 
> 1/22-
> Wilkie
> 
> 1/23-
> 
> 1/24-
> littlefishygg
> Meg_bellamy
> 
> 1/25-
> KylasBaby
> Kaiecee
> Hopfl4bbynbr4
> 
> 1/26-
> PSamuel
> 
> 1/27-
> 
> StillPraying
> 
> 1/28-
> KitteyKat2010
> JoJazie
> 
> 1/29-
> 
> 1/30-
> Zoe2010
> Hannah1029
> 
> 1/31-
> babylights
> cppeace
> 
> 
> Date to be announced:
> Mom15
> CanadianMoose
> DJ987
> MissMcCoy
> KTandJT
> London Kiwi
> Tkeith8109
> tbfromlv
> 
> :dust:


I will be testing around 1/18


----------



## Cppeace

Hellllooooooo Nurse, I'll add you :)


----------



## wintersocks1

BelleNuit said:


> Sorry for another BFN winter. Good luck with the exams next month! I've been debating taking a break myself, but every cycle I always get my hopes up that maybe this could be it... and it never is lol

Thanks Belle
I know what you mean! I had to take a bunch of months off last summer for school which was hard at first but also such a relief to not do the tww, especially as I was just figuring out what was going on with my hormones. Its a hard call. If it was just for the stress of it, I would probably totally still try this month but honestly, its bad for my studying. :blush:


----------



## BelleNuit

Haha winter I hear ya!

We've started using doing "AI" with softcups so that we don't feel obligated to BD when we don't want to. After TTC for so many cycles I appreciate having the option. 

Good luck studying and enjoy having a month off!!


----------



## Ragnhild

wintersocks1 said:


> Well BFN for me. Good luck ladies! Thanks for making the wait easier. I may skip a month because I have some serious exams in February and I am pretty sure stress is my greatest hurdle for pregnancy and PCOS management. I will be keeping an eye to see how everything goes for everyone!

Sorry about the bfn winter :hugs:... I agree with taking a break.. had exams last month and it wrecked havoc with my cycle and hormones. Now I've decided not to mix exams and ttc even if it means skipping a month. Lol for me at least it's better not to be disappointed about 2 things in the same month!


----------



## wintersocks1

Ragnhild said:


> wintersocks1 said:
> 
> 
> Well BFN for me. Good luck ladies! Thanks for making the wait easier. I may skip a month because I have some serious exams in February and I am pretty sure stress is my greatest hurdle for pregnancy and PCOS management. I will be keeping an eye to see how everything goes for everyone!
> 
> Sorry about the bfn winter :hugs:... I agree with taking a break.. had exams last month and it wrecked havoc with my cycle and hormones. Now I've decided not to mix exams and ttc even if it means skipping a month. Lol for me at least it's better not to be disappointed about 2 things in the same month!Click to expand...

Ha! That is great advice Ragnhild. So true


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Winter - So sorry about the BFN. We had to take a break for a while when TTC our third after several losses. Well actually we didn't really go on a break but more NTNP because TTC was getting so stressful. Lo and behold I became pregnant with her that first cycle. Good luck for the future, hun!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I posted yesterday about what I thought might have been an implantation dip and today my temperature did, in fact, rise back to what it was before the dip. I'm still not convinced it was implantation though because I'm still not really "feeling" pregnant. Usually my first sign is sore (.)(.) but so far I'm not having much of anything. Starting to think I'm out... :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/60d3a7/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Curlymikes

Im still getting bfns. My chart looks awesome though! Today I had my highest temp yet! Im 11-12dpo so im probably out since im still getting bfns. I normally get af on 13dpo but since im on progesterone maybe i wont get af on time. Im not sure ive never taken it before.


----------



## Cppeace

Curly you are def not out at 12dpo.. Some women don't get clear bfp until way later. There is still hope!


----------



## cosmosis

Good afternoon ladies :)

If anyone is interested in squinting, I got some pics lol. I do believe that if there was implantation at all, it happened 3 days ago , which is why I'm not seeing darker lines yet. They should start to improve in the next 3 days, which happens to be when AF is due. So much suspense!

https://i65.tinypic.com/2nh2ulv.jpg
https://i65.tinypic.com/6p3os6.jpg
https://i63.tinypic.com/1zmoupw.jpg


I brought out some contrast because today's test was soooo light, it can only be truly seen with a naked eye.


----------



## cosmosis

krissie328 said:


> Well today is my official test day. But looks like bfn.

I see a bit of a shadow on the right image. Is it a dollar store test? If so, have a look and see how it dried. 

We're both expecting AF on the same day it look like lol.


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Cosmosis : I can see them lines no squinting!!! &#128515;&#128515;

Still no AF today is 16dpo (estimated) I have a feeling going off previous kids that I ovulate late in my cycle but this is based on regular assumed date. As days go on I'm feeling more and more out - can't afford a proper test til pay day really and only have ics to go off and they're all bfn. I have had another that looks like the faintest of faint lines in person but I feel it's wishful !


----------



## 28329

cosmosis said:


> Good afternoon ladies :)
> 
> If anyone is interested in squinting, I got some pics lol. I do believe that if there was implantation at all, it happened 3 days ago , which is why I'm not seeing darker lines yet. They should start to improve in the next 3 days, which happens to be when AF is due. So much suspense!
> 
> https://i65.tinypic.com/2nh2ulv.jpg
> https://i65.tinypic.com/6p3os6.jpg
> https://i63.tinypic.com/1zmoupw.jpg
> 
> 
> I brought out some contrast because today's test was soooo light, it can only be truly seen with a naked eye.

I can see lines!!


----------



## MKaykes

Cosmosis - I see it best on the 13dpo! Looking good!


----------



## Ragnhild

Cosmosis: I also see lines!! Fx for you :dust: 

Sunbeam: what cd are you and how long is the cycle. Ya on top of everything the TTC can also be a financial drain.. Hang in there!


----------



## Cppeace

Those are def lines Cos!


----------



## Curlymikes

Cosmosis those are def there! Hopefully they are nice and dark tomorrow for you!


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Ragnhild said:


> Cosmosis: I also see lines!! Fx for you :dust:
> 
> Sunbeam: what cd are you and how long is the cycle. Ya on top of everything the TTC can also be a financial drain.. Hang in there!

CD 31 - normally 28/29 - I'm just frustrated with not knowing now!!!


----------



## Mom15

Cosmosis- like everyone else I see your lines!! That's awesome :)


Ladies, I think I got my positive OPk today ;) should know for sure tomorrow. Cd 16 is a new record for me!! Little frustrated that I haven't temped in a couple of days. DS is still sick and was very needy the last two nights and I was up too much so I didn't even try or remember to temp. Hoping I can get a temp for tomorrow which should be low if I O tomorrow. Here are my opks:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cppeace

looks positive to me mom15 :) Good luck on catching that eggy :)


----------



## Mom15

Thanks CP!! Just updated my chart. I didn't want anyone wondering "why aren't they doing it?" Haha


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Cosmosis - I see those lines without the need to invert. I'd say congratulations are in order!

Good luck Mom15! I hope this will be your month :)


----------



## cosmosis

lilmisscaviar said:


> Cosmosis - I see those lines without the need to invert. I'd say congratulations are in order!
> 
> Good luck Mom15! I hope this will be your month :)

Aww, thank you! <3

I want some stronger, non squinting lines before I make it official, or at least AF needs to be late. I don't believe it yet lol. haha!


----------



## JoJazie

Thanks *wintersocks*, I think what I was actually after was a naturopath, but I suppose it's all part of the learning. Thanks so much for helping me to clear all that up, I'll probably finish off these prenatald tablets and then switch to my original plan if iodine and folate, I'll look into methylated. Many thanks Wintersocks :) 

Gosh, exams in Feb, what are they for? I can see how study can get distracted by TTC - it's so involved! All the best gal. Good luck on the exams. 

As for your early bfn, keep trying *dr jo! Still plenty of time for that result to change 

Thanks belle, which country is that? I'm in Australia and had no idea about nutritionists needing to be protected - I automatically thought they needed it! Wow. And what about dietitians? Here we mostly have dietitians at hospitals so I'm assuming they are protected.... 

Oooh good luck kelly ! I'm first cycle TTC too, but testing 28th coz I'm still waiting for O. Good luck!

Cosmosis I can see the shadows pretty clearly, and I never see them! Yay!*


----------



## JoJazie

Question - my temps have been around 36 all cycle then I dropped to 35 - that's so low?? Why would that happen?


----------



## BelleNuit

Jo I live in Canada. Dietician is a protected title here. From what I understand they are wanting to get nutritionist protected for this very reason. But those things take time!

I am still having ewcm today even though I supposedly O'd already. Blah, might just use another soft cup tonight just to be safe


----------



## JoJazie

oooh, I just worked out my signature


----------



## meg_bellamy

Congrats Cosmosis!

I got a flashing smiley on my digital thing today and am only cd8?? Knowing my luck it'll be flashing for 7 days or something and we'll be exhausted come o time lol.


----------



## JoJazie

*Meg* we are cycle buddies, I'm waiting to O too :)


----------



## Cppeace

I've got about 2 week till I ovulate unless I ovulate early again which I won't complain about at all lol


----------



## Stormykins

I see the lines cosmosis! Congrats!

And congrats to the positive OPK ladies :)


----------



## babylights

cppeace I'm probably about 9 days out. I hope we both get our BFP's before our birthdays!


----------



## Cppeace

Me too babylights. A bfp for my bday would be awesome and would line me up for an October baby- which is what I would had before . :)


----------



## jlg621

Cos-I def see the lines. Hope it gets darker! Yay!

Afm, today I have been really irritable. Driving my dh crazy lol! And my bbs hurt so bad. I came home and took a three hour nap. Not sure if I'm having severe pms or if my bfp is right around the corner. 5 more days until testing begins!!


----------



## Cppeace

Jlg good luck... Can't wait to see your tests :)


----------



## Impatient27

Congrats to all the BFPs! 

Can I change my testing date? I'll hopefully be ovulating tomorrow based on my positive OPK last night, so instead of 1/22, I'll be testing 1/18! DH and I are at the in-laws this weekend but don't want to miss our chance so we've had to BD stealthily... 

I also have a question - I'm fairly new to temping, and while I do it every morning, my temps fluctuate quite a bit. I don't sleep well towards the morning, from like 4am on. Could this be causing the fluctuations? Any advice?


----------



## Estarla

Impatient27 said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!
> 
> Can I change my testing date? I'll hopefully be ovulating tomorrow based on my positive OPK last night, so instead of 1/22, I'll be testing 1/18! DH and I are at the in-laws this weekend but don't want to miss our chance so we've had to BD stealthily...
> 
> I also have a question - I'm fairly new to temping, and while I do it every morning, my temps fluctuate quite a bit. I don't sleep well towards the morning, from like 4am on. Could this be causing the fluctuations? Any advice?

Just take it when you wake up at 4 in the night and then later when you're up completely and after a while you kind of get the feeling where you are. Just note down that your temperature might actually be higher/lower depending...
I'm in the same boat at the moment but my chart stilll showed a clear shift after o and that's most important anyway.


----------



## Estarla

JoJazie said:


> oooh, I just worked out my signature

Do you temp vaginally? I feel that's more stable than orally and the temperatures are higher too.
Your temps are dropping towards o. You seem to be in that time frame.


----------



## babyplease22

Congrats on all the BFPs! 

I tested again today at 12dpo and bfn. But I'm having a strange symptom today that I know is not in my head although could be caused by something else. The room is spinning for me whenever I sit up or stand. Even when I lie down after standing the room continues to spin like I'm very drunk but no nausea or sickness at all which is very strange. If I was drunk enough for the room to spin like this I would be throwing up. Has anyone else experienced this type of room spinning dizziness before a bfp or at all? It's kind of scarey and what I imagine vertigo to feel like. I've also had intense backache that cant really be blamed on anything at all. Good luck everyone!


----------



## JoJazie

*Estrala* no i temp orally. I always sleep with my mouth closed and feel it's pretty consistent unless time of temping is out. Thanks for the tip on O. I checked Opk yesterday and it was a clear stark negative, but I am getting other signs (like I seriously teared up after I did some yoga, during the meditation stage!!! pretty typical of me around O but not as much yet). 

*babyplease* yes I know what you mean, I used to get that too, but I never knew if it was related to O or hormones. Have you been drinking lots of water? What's your blood pressure like? Hope your not coming down with something


----------



## babyplease22

JoJazie I've been trying to stay as hydrated as possible. But even in the past when I've been dehydrated I've never felt quite like this. I'm not sure what my blood pressure is like at the moment but I know every time I've had it checked there has been nothing to worry about. If this persists though I will definitely get it looked at. :)


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry i am not keeping track of everyone very well this month. I hope there are some BFP's coming up!!! 

i'm waiting 8 more days until testing!! I've been getting cramps like my period is coming the last two days, and some very left orientated pain today. Every symptom for me usually means AF though so hoping she isn't gearing up early.


----------



## Mom15

Impatient27 said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!
> 
> Can I change my testing date? I'll hopefully be ovulating tomorrow based on my positive OPK last night, so instead of 1/22, I'll be testing 1/18! DH and I are at the in-laws this weekend but don't want to miss our chance so we've had to BD stealthily...
> 
> I also have a question - I'm fairly new to temping, and while I do it every morning, my temps fluctuate quite a bit. I don't sleep well towards the morning, from like 4am on. Could this be causing the fluctuations? Any advice?


Looks like we are cycle buddies :) I am expecting to O tomorrow too!
As for the temping like the other ladies said, as long as you can make out a temp shift I think it's fine. Personally I've learnt that I am better off taking my temp when I wake up even if it's not the same time everyday. So for example I logo temps anywhere from 3ish to 6ish. By 7am I am too awake and my temps will be too high. Again this just me, but I mostly care about seeing the shift. Trying to read into dips and spikes just seems pointless to me as there can be several factors leading to those. 
Hope this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## Mom15

Cp - I just realized that now that I have an O date I can pick a test date. I will test at 9dpo which if all goes well with O tomorrow will be the 17th. My birthday!! I know it's early, but I thought getting to poas would be nice present to myself :) Would you mind updating my name when you get a chance from tbd?


----------



## drjo718

Meg, I tried those flashing smiley tests once. After 13 straight days of flashing smileys, I gave up. I hope you don't have that problem.


----------



## meg_bellamy

drjo718 said:


> Meg, I tried those flashing smiley tests once. After 13 straight days of flashing smileys, I gave up. I hope you don't have that problem.

oh god I hope not! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## meg_bellamy

JoJazie said:


> *Meg* we are cycle buddies, I'm waiting to O too :)

Yay :happydance:
I think my ticker is off though, I may only be cd8 hmmm


----------



## babyplease22

Hey Meg you might already know this but I didn't until I did some research so I thought I would just put it out there. The digital Opks are designed to be used with FMU unlike all other Opks which work better in the afternoon. I got 5 days of flashy face in the afternoon and then read that and used FMU the next day and got my solid. According to my temps I O'd the next day so I don't think FMU was actually the reason it finally went solid but I honestly wonder if I had of used it in the afternoon like I had been every other day would it have come up flashy and I could have missed my O etc. Just something to think about! :)


----------



## Ragnhild

babyplease22 said:


> Hey Meg you might already know this but I didn't until I did some research so I thought I would just put it out there. The digital Opks are designed to be used with FMU unlike all other Opks which work better in the afternoon. I got 5 days of flashy face in the afternoon and then read that and used FMU the next day and got my solid. According to my temps I O'd the next day so I don't think FMU was actually the reason it finally went solid but I honestly wonder if I had of used it in the afternoon like I had been every other day would it have come up flashy and I could have missed my O etc. Just something to think about! :)

Hi babyplease... thanks for the info. Ive been using digital OPKs since my last 2 cycles and i got my positive each time testing in the afternoon. After the flashing smiley I was advised to test twice a day so I did both morning and late afternoon, and both times it was in the afternoon. Just wondering if anyone who has used them for some time can shed more light on this coz things are getting confusing for me!


----------



## 28329

So, after bleeding slightly yesterday i was for sure certain that i was ovulating and my temp would be up today. No such luck!


----------



## Estarla

28329 said:


> So, after bleeding slightly yesterday i was for sure certain that i was ovulating and my temp would be up today. No such luck!

Don't worry. Same here. See my chart.


----------



## 28329

Good to know, thanks estarla :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

If you don't mind me asking, what was your bleeding like. Mine was red, little more than spotting but deffinately not full flow. Lasted an hour then went to brown spotting. It also had ewcm in it. Today my cm has gone to watery.


----------



## JoJazie

28329 I was re-reading Garden of Fertility (available on kindle) and happened to come accross a section saying some women have bleeding in the middle of their cycle (or was it because it was a short cycle?) - but I can't find the section that says that any more! It was at the top of one of the pages. Have a look to see if you can find it - I think I need a second pair of eyes because I have no idea where it was!? Hope you or someone can find it for you


----------



## 28329

I will look out for it. Mid cycle bleeding is so not normal for me.


----------



## krissie328

My temp dropped so af should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## BelleNuit

So sorry Krissie :(


----------



## Shell1987

I had a positive smiley face opk on the 4th think I ovulated the 5th or 6th so think I'm 2-3dpo so don't really know when I will test maybe cd10 or 11 so I test on either the 16th or 17th January. Keeping my fingers crossed, this will be cycle #3 managed to DTD everyday apart from the day I got my positive opk so not feeling hopeful but u never know &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Ragnhild

Sorry about that krissie :hugs:


----------



## Impatient27

Mom15 said:


> Impatient27 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!
> 
> Can I change my testing date? I'll hopefully be ovulating tomorrow based on my positive OPK last night, so instead of 1/22, I'll be testing 1/18! DH and I are at the in-laws this weekend but don't want to miss our chance so we've had to BD stealthily...
> 
> I also have a question - I'm fairly new to temping, and while I do it every morning, my temps fluctuate quite a bit. I don't sleep well towards the morning, from like 4am on. Could this be causing the fluctuations? Any advice?
> 
> 
> Looks like we are cycle buddies :) I am expecting to O tomorrow too!
> As for the temping like the other ladies said, as long as you can make out a temp shift I think it's fine. Personally I've learnt that I am better off taking my temp when I wake up even if it's not the same time everyday. So for example I logo temps anywhere from 3ish to 6ish. By 7am I am too awake and my temps will be too high. Again this just me, but I mostly care about seeing the shift. Trying to read into dips and spikes just seems pointless to me as there can be several factors leading to those.
> Hope this is your lucky cycle!Click to expand...


Thanks Mom15! I did see a shift last month after ovulation and another before AF arrived, so maybe that's enough! I expected the temp spike today though, after the positive OPK yesterday... no shift this morning. How long is it normally between the positive OPK and the temp spike? I'm hoping I'm not anovulatory this cycle... I did have some major cramping and weird right sided pelvic pain yesterday so I'm probably fine. Just overthinking.


----------



## Myleighsaunt

Very new to this forum but I am totally falling in love with the support of all for everyone. Due for testing January 20. Fingers crossed


----------



## Curlymikes

My temp dropped today too. Still above coverline. I was so hopeful after yesterday it being so high. We will see if af comes tomorrow.


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm thinking I may have O'd earlier... 

Today I'm about 6dpo. Yesterday I had BAD cramps (like I thought I was gonna have an accident :haha: ) fever, heartburn, nausea, crazy back pain and all kinds of other stuff. Today I'm still nauseous and am having cramping/pitching and back pain.

May go out and get some tests. Since I got a BFP with ds earlier than most!


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Wellll am still here in limbo! 17dpo, AF 3 day late, still bfn on one step cheapies


----------



## Stormykins

Sorry Krissie and Curly :( Hopefully your temps go back up tomorrow. You're not out yet!


----------



## Mom15

Impatient27 said:


> Mom15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impatient27 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!
> 
> Can I change my testing date? I'll hopefully be ovulating tomorrow based on my positive OPK last night, so instead of 1/22, I'll be testing 1/18! DH and I are at the in-laws this weekend but don't want to miss our chance so we've had to BD stealthily...
> 
> I also have a question - I'm fairly new to temping, and while I do it every morning, my temps fluctuate quite a bit. I don't sleep well towards the morning, from like 4am on. Could this be causing the fluctuations? Any advice?
> 
> 
> Looks like we are cycle buddies :) I am expecting to O tomorrow too!
> As for the temping like the other ladies said, as long as you can make out a temp shift I think it's fine. Personally I've learnt that I am better off taking my temp when I wake up even if it's not the same time everyday. So for example I logo temps anywhere from 3ish to 6ish. By 7am I am too awake and my temps will be too high. Again this just me, but I mostly care about seeing the shift. Trying to read into dips and spikes just seems pointless to me as there can be several factors leading to those.
> Hope this is your lucky cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Mom15! I did see a shift last month after ovulation and another before AF arrived, so maybe that's enough! I expected the temp spike today though, after the positive OPK yesterday... no shift this morning. How long is it normally between the positive OPK and the temp spike? I'm hoping I'm not anovulatory this cycle... I did have some major cramping and weird right sided pelvic pain yesterday so I'm probably fine. Just overthinking.Click to expand...

I think a lot of women O the day after a positiv opk (some sooner some later). So your temp should have stayed low or even dropped today. The day after O you should see a rise. Let me know what your temp does tomorrow. 

I'm sorry for those with temp drops :(. With DS mine dropped like every cycle to just above the cover line at 11dpo and went back up on 12dpo. Thought I was out for sure. Just thought I'd share, it doesn't always mean you are out!


----------



## Ragnhild

Sunbeam2017 said:


> Wellll am still here in limbo! 17dpo, AF 3 day late, still bfn on one step cheapies

Sorry about that sunbeam... Limbo always feels the worst to me. Maybe you wanna try with a better brand? Although I've heard that once AF is late their sensitivity is all pretty much the same so maybe it won't really help..


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Ragnhild said:


> Sunbeam2017 said:
> 
> 
> Wellll am still here in limbo! 17dpo, AF 3 day late, still bfn on one step cheapies
> 
> Sorry about that sunbeam... Limbo always feels the worst to me. Maybe you wanna try with a better brand? Although I've heard that once AF is late their sensitivity is all pretty much the same so maybe it won't really help..Click to expand...

As soon as I can if af doesn't appear im gonna buy one - I was reading reviews on google and people were getting bfn long long after bfps some not at all! So I'm not feeling 100% out but I'm sure I'll know in the next few days


----------



## jlg621

How do you post a picture?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Myleighsaunt said:


> Very new to this forum but I am totally falling in love with the support of all for everyone. Due for testing January 20. Fingers crossed

Welcome! Good luck!


----------



## fxmummyduck

So potentially I could probably squeeze in another cycle for January. Depending on when I O, but if I have another short cycle I could test right at the end of the month on the 31st!


----------



## jlg621

Hi, so I have been feeling kind of off and decided to test today. What do you think? 

[img]https://i.imgur.com/X8XHfjz.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## glovities

I have just started doing this yoga for fertility video and the teacher says she has had success with women becoming pregnant after doing it. I am 10dpo today. The one I just watched was better for the TWW period too. I am not testing early, hopefully!


----------



## BelleNuit

Glovities, which fertility yoga video are you using? I've been wanting to find a good fertility yoga video!


----------



## glovities

BelleNuit said:


> Glovities, which fertility yoga video are you using? I've been wanting to find a good fertility yoga video!

https://youtu.be/klzw-ID6dl4


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sunbeam2017

jlg621 said:


> Hi, so I have been feeling kind of off and decided to test today. What do you think?
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/X8XHfjz.jpg[/IMG]

I'm thinking that's a pretty good line there! &#128515; &#127881;&#127882;


----------



## jlg621

Sunbeam2017 said:


> jlg621 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, so I have been feeling kind of off and decided to test today. What do you think?
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/X8XHfjz.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I'm thinking that's a pretty good line there! &#128515; &#127881;&#127882;Click to expand...

I ovulated a little early this month so af isn't supposed to start for at least another week. Is that weird? Going to wait until Tuesday and test with a digital and see.


----------



## London Kiwi

jlg = looks like a lovely positive to me! Congrats


----------



## Sunbeam2017

It's still possible! Seems a very good line but may just mean good strong hormones!!!


----------



## JoJazie

Jlg yay! That looks great! on cycle 1 too!?! Oh how exciting - yes, test test test!


----------



## jlg621

I'm trying really hard not to get too excited yet. I hope it's my bfp but it's so early so going to try and be patient and see if it sticks! You are all so supportive and I very much appreciate having you all to discuss everything with. Hoping more bfp's soon for everyone!


----------



## 28329

Jlg, that's a beautiful positive. Congratulations. That digi will say that beautiful word.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Myleighsaunt. I will add you when I get a sec. 

JLG that is def positive.

Sorry for the gals with the temp drops and in limbo. Hopefully all get answers soon. 

FX I will add you for the 31st like me. I hope I ovulate no later than cd 18, but we shall see.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I marked you BFP JLG. I am positive that was positive. :)


----------



## jlg621

Cppeace said:


> Well, I marked you BFP JLG. I am positive that was positive. :)

Sounds good! I'll keep you all posted! I hope it sticks! &#9786;


----------



## Gypsy99

glovities said:


> I have just started doing this yoga for fertility video and the teacher says she has had success with women becoming pregnant after doing it. I am 10dpo today. The one I just watched was better for the TWW period too. I am not testing early, hopefully!

Oh this sounds exciting!! I was trying to do yoga then Christmas happened lol. i need to get back into it. Will search on youtube. 



jlg621 said:


> Hi, so I have been feeling kind of off and decided to test today. What do you think?
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/X8XHfjz.jpg[/IMG]


Thanks definitely a line!! Congr...sing!!
Congratulations to everyone's BFP's


----------



## glovities

jlg- that looks amazingly positive and at 10 dpo! wow, happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Ragnhild

clear strong line jlg... congrats!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Spotting again. Not as much as yesterday but very noticable. Maybe i will suffer an anovulatory cycle. So stressed and confused.


----------



## BelleNuit

28329 sorry to hear about the spotting. it is so frustrating!


----------



## 28329

I just don't understand why its happening. And it is when I'm ttc that it decides to happen to me. Im usually so in tune with my body but this is completely thrown me. 

On a happier note, i just bought myself a clearblue advanced fertility monitor :happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

I had my anovulatory cycle when I first started TTC too and I was so confused (it was my 3rd or 4th cycle trying). If you recently quit bcp it could be due to that. I believe mine was due to stress as I had started a new job. 

Well ladies, tomorrow will be my last day temping. Just going to temp one more day to get my cross hairs, then I'll call it quits. It makes me crazy during the TWW to temp. So after tomorrow I'm just going to try my best to forget all about it and forget what dpo I am.


----------



## 28329

I cMe of bcp at the end of August. First cycle was 52 days, second cycle 35 then last cycle i ovulated on cd 8 and had a 23 day cycle so Im all over the place.


----------



## Cppeace

I am convinced that ttc does crazy things to our bodies. I tracked my period length for well over a decade before ttc. I never had a cycle longer than 32 days ever and never had one shorter than 29 days. I've now had cycles as short as 26 days and as long as 46 .. It is just insane.


----------



## 28329

The stress of ttc doesn't help. I should chill out and let nature take it's course but that is too difficult.


----------



## Cppeace

If I chilled out and let nature take it course I'd have better luck hit the lottery than getting pregnant. My guy has like no sex drive. I generally have just mild sex drive around ovulation I have much higher a few days before AF- craziness.


----------



## teacup

Cppeace said:


> I am convinced that ttc does crazy things to our bodies. I tracked my period length for well over a decade before ttc. I never had a cycle longer than 32 days ever and never had one shorter than 29 days. I've now had cycles as short as 26 days and as long as 46 .. It is just insane.

Our minds definitely have an influence on our cycles, I noticed the exact same thing while ttc too. One of my cycles was crazy long, I don't know how many tests I used up! 

Jlg - congratulations, such a strong positive so early! Twins? :happydance:

28329 - sorry you're spotting :hugs: I hope your fertility monitor helps you keep track of your cycles. 

Bellenuit - good luck, I hope the TWW goes quickly. 

Afm - I feel I'm out this cycle, had a Bfn yesterday at 10dpo. Started to feel like AF is on the way.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that teacup... Hopefully your BFP is just waiting around the corner though.


----------



## BelleNuit

thanks teacup, sorry to hear about your bfn though, those always hurt. i cant stand testing anymore because i dont think i could take looking at one more bfn.


----------



## Cppeace

After almost 3 months of testing every 2-3 days and seeing nothing but BFN I am pretty much immune to the disappoint of one.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Cppeace said:


> Welcome Myleighsaunt. I will add you when I get a sec.
> 
> JLG that is def positive.
> 
> Sorry for the gals with the temp drops and in limbo. Hopefully all get answers soon.
> 
> FX I will add you for the 31st like me. I hope I ovulate no later than cd 18, but we shall see.

Hoping to O around Jan 18/19 but it could be earlier.


----------



## BelleNuit

well you're stronger than i cppeace. A bfn just ruins my whole day. Its like my mind just cant handle having all of my hopes destroyed in a matter of minutes LOL. I much rather just wait for spotting to start/AF.


----------



## Cppeace

Naw I think it is more related to the fact that I did not receive a positive until so late when I was pregnant that I see a negative and I just shrug it off because there's no telling if I am pregnant or not still. I literally was about three months late before I got a positive on a home pregnancy test. So that really kind of skewed my view of being depressed over seeing negatives I was more depressed over not seeing af after a limbo that long and then finally seeing a positive was just a shock.


----------



## Stormykins

jlg621 said:


> Hi, so I have been feeling kind of off and decided to test today. What do you think?
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/X8XHfjz.jpg[/IMG]

Congrats JLG! Hey, we are the same DPO :)

I caved and tested early... super faint squinter so I'm not sure if it's just an evap or the start of a BFP. Too faint to really tell for sure if there was color or just gray evap. It did show up within the time limit though. But I tested later with a different brand and got stark white so... :shrug:


----------



## jlg621

Stormykins said:


> jlg621 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, so I have been feeling kind of off and decided to test today. What do you think?
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/X8XHfjz.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Congrats JLG! Hey, we are the same DPO :)
> 
> I caved and tested early... super faint squinter so I'm not sure if it's just an evap or the start of a BFP. Too faint to really tell for sure if there was color or just gray evap. It did show up within the time limit though. But I tested later with a different brand and got stark white so... :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks Stormy! Hopefully its just too early still and your bfp is a few days out. I'm too scared to test again. Petrified that it will be neg so waiting until tomorrow morning. I have had to talk myself out of POAS again like 50 times today.


----------



## meg_bellamy

babyplease22 said:


> Hey Meg you might already know this but I didn't until I did some research so I thought I would just put it out there. The digital Opks are designed to be used with FMU unlike all other Opks which work better in the afternoon. I got 5 days of flashy face in the afternoon and then read that and used FMU the next day and got my solid. According to my temps I O'd the next day so I don't think FMU was actually the reason it finally went solid but I honestly wonder if I had of used it in the afternoon like I had been every other day would it have come up flashy and I could have missed my O etc. Just something to think about! :)

Hi there, thanks, I am using FMU :) second day of flashing smiley today. Apparently solid smiley means o in the following 1-2 days so sounds like it was right for you :flower:


----------



## meg_bellamy

jlg621 said:


> Stormykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlg621 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, so I have been feeling kind of off and decided to test today. What do you think?
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/X8XHfjz.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Congrats JLG! Hey, we are the same DPO :)
> 
> I caved and tested early... super faint squinter so I'm not sure if it's just an evap or the start of a BFP. Too faint to really tell for sure if there was color or just gray evap. It did show up within the time limit though. But I tested later with a different brand and got stark white so... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stormy! Hopefully its just too early still and your bfp is a few days out. I'm too scared to test again. Petrified that it will be neg so waiting until tomorrow morning. I have had to talk myself out of POAS again like 50 times today.Click to expand...

Hey, you are def pregnant hun :happydance::hugs: congrats

Belle and cppeace I am sick of seeing bfns too. I haven't bought any ICs for this cycle, I kind of like the idea of just waiting for af and clinging onto a bit of fantasy/ hope rather than having my dreams crushed and ruining the whole day (sorry to be so melodramatic lol).

I've had pink mixed in with creamy cm every day since af "stopped". Who knows what's going on. Either cd9 or cd11. Going to start bd'ing tonight then eod.


----------



## Cppeace

I had that a couple months ago. I spotted like 5 days after af stopped.. I never spot I was like :wacko: What the heck!


----------



## Cppeace

JLG is it my imagination or is that one of the old fashion straight FR?


----------



## meg_bellamy

Cppeace said:


> I had that a couple months ago. I spotted like 5 days after af stopped.. I never spot I was like :wacko: What the heck!

Do you have any idea what it could mean? Hormone wise?


----------



## babyplease22

meg_bellamy said:


> babyplease22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Meg you might already know this but I didn't until I did some research so I thought I would just put it out there. The digital Opks are designed to be used with FMU unlike all other Opks which work better in the afternoon. I got 5 days of flashy face in the afternoon and then read that and used FMU the next day and got my solid. According to my temps I O'd the next day so I don't think FMU was actually the reason it finally went solid but I honestly wonder if I had of used it in the afternoon like I had been every other day would it have come up flashy and I could have missed my O etc. Just something to think about! :)
> 
> Hi there, thanks, I am using FMU :) second day of flashing smiley today. Apparently solid smiley means o in the following 1-2 days so sounds like it was right for you :flower:Click to expand...

Awesome! Glad you already knew! I was silly and didn't read the instructions or do any research before using them because I was like "I've used so many OPKs in the past, I know the deal" haha. I definitely learnt my lesson and now read instructions for everything and question every result as well. :blush:


----------



## Cppeace

Meg I believe it just means that the uterus didn't shed the lining fast enough so you had a lot of residual stuff still to come out but I'm not sure. The only other time I had days of spotting was after my miscarriage- otherwise I rarely spot for more than a couple hours.


----------



## babyplease22

Cppeace said:


> I am convinced that ttc does crazy things to our bodies. I tracked my period length for well over a decade before ttc. I never had a cycle longer than 32 days ever and never had one shorter than 29 days. I've now had cycles as short as 26 days and as long as 46 .. It is just insane.

I absolutely agree! I've been tracking my period since 2012 and I've had a solid 29 day cycle this entire time so I was excited I already had that info when I started trying. But first cycle trying my hubby didn't decide he actually wanted to try until cycle day 14 and I thought well great I usally O around that day! Turns out I had my first ever 26 day cycle which meant I O'd on around CD 10-11. It really threw me because it's never happened before so we decided we will call this month our first instead as it turns out we didn't even have a chance last month. :dohh:


----------



## JoJazie

Belle that sounds like a healthy way to go about the two week wait. I plan on doing a similar sort of thing :)


----------



## Jaggersmommy

Well I'm officially 4 days late now. Tested at 2days late and got a bfn. I just decided to give it a few more days and see if AF shows herself or not. How about some symptom spotting just for fun? Lol

-I think I'm coming down with a cold. 
-insane thirst! I can't get enough to drink. 
-increasing trips to the bathroom. 
-no acne whatsoever 
-a little more emotional than normal
-boobs still very sore
-lots and lots of watery cm, sometimes more like EWCM.


----------



## jlg621

Cppeace said:


> JLG is it my imagination or is that one of the old fashion straight FR?

It said rapid result I think but it's not curved.


----------



## Cppeace

That's why it worked so well JLG, the curved one's suck! 

Jagger those symptoms sound pretty good to me. GL!


----------



## Cppeace

And peeps we gots a bunch of folks not reporting in, specially from the 5th. Come on yall. I wanna hear news.


----------



## JoJazie

Here's hoping Jagger!


----------



## tbfromlv

jlg621 said:


> Cppeace said:
> 
> 
> JLG is it my imagination or is that one of the old fashion straight FR?
> 
> It said rapid result I think but it's not curved.Click to expand...

I read that the rapid results one is less sensitive then the early response so thats pretty awesome that you got your BFP on 10 dpo on the rapid results.. twins?? :):thumbup:


----------



## jlg621

Cppeace said:


> That's why it worked so well JLG, the curved one's suck!
> 
> Jagger those symptoms sound pretty good to me. GL!

I actually remembered you mentioning something like that so purposely got this one instead when I saw it. why are they different?


----------



## jlg621

tbfromlv said:


> jlg621 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cppeace said:
> 
> 
> JLG is it my imagination or is that one of the old fashion straight FR?
> 
> It said rapid result I think but it's not curved.Click to expand...
> 
> I read that the rapid results one is less sensitive then the early response so thats pretty awesome that you got your BFP on 10 dpo on the rapid results.. twins?? :):thumbup:Click to expand...

That's two that said twins. Lol that would be double the blessing! But no twins on either side so would be shocked.


----------



## Cppeace

Well basically FR did something to their test that made them less reliably sensitive. They used to range 8-18miu and now they range 8-40miu. They also produce terrible indents way too often that can look very convincingly like BFP. The curved FR are just terrible now. I trust IC more than them these days.


----------



## Stormykins

Just started spotting and cramping :( Feeling pretty bummed right now...


----------



## Cppeace

aww soo sorry Stormy :( But your just 10dpo... Could be implantation spotting still Fx


----------



## jlg621

So sorry Stormy. Keep your my FX that it is IB.


----------



## jmack54

Congratulations jgl!! You must be so excited!!

Unfortunately AF showed up for me so you can mark me as a BFN :(

But! Cppeace I think my next test date would be 1/31 so fx for both of us!

Krissie- I had the same thing happen with my temp drop. Hope it's not AF for you!!

Jagger- fx we hear some good news for you soon! Fx for BFP!


----------



## Dream.dream

Af was supposed to show today . Nothing so far and no cramps. Still not getting postive tests . Well see if i wake up tomorrow with the witch


----------



## Estarla

Congrats to the BFP jlg!

Here is some symptom spotting:
- bbs are rather getting more sore now after getting less sore there for a while
- sharp pain that went away again almost immediately after getting up a bit too quickly from a chair - located on the lower left
- slight cramps that have gone away again similar to AF showing up but not quite like it
- slight discomfort remaining on my lower left side
- skin break out a few days after o but now my skin is improving and looks clear again

8-9 DPO right now.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Meg as far as the spotting you are still bf hun your hormones may take a few months to even out. I have had midcycle spotting and weird spotting for the first few months even up to 6 months whilst bf when my period returned it is pretty normal. 

Congrats to the bfps and good luck to the rest of you. If dh was back in time I would still be a jan tester but he won't be back when it is o time for me :( I probably wont be on a testing thread until july now.


----------



## Sunbeam2017

This morning I appeared to have brownish cm which suggests to me AF has arrived - there's been nothin in the last couple of hours but I think I'm out &#128553;


----------



## meg_bellamy

Kirstiedenman said:


> Meg as far as the spotting you are still bf hun your hormones may take a few months to even out. I have had midcycle spotting and weird spotting for the first few months even up to 6 months whilst bf when my period returned it is pretty normal.
> 
> Congrats to the bfps and good luck to the rest of you. If dh was back in time I would still be a jan tester but he won't be back when it is o time for me :( I probably wont be on a testing thread until july now.

Yeah I just wish I knew if I am actually ovulating :( Got af back at 6mo pp and DS is now 13mo, my periods have been pretty normal and regular, same as before I was pregnant. Usually I have some pink cm around o but this cycle I have had pink cm every day between af and o! I dunno. I just hope I am ovulating or else I'm putting myself through all of this for nothing :cry:

July? Eeep. Hope to see you around in the meantime! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Good morning ladies. My spotting stopped at about 11 last night. Cm was super watery and i had no spotting during the night. I took my temp half an hour early this morning anf it's up but it doesn't seem to be up enough for me to think I've ovulated. My cp is super high and firm and my cm is dry this morning. The signs are there but temp isn't convincing me. If I've ovulated i doubt i will get a bfp. We only dtd on cd 5 and cd 15. My son was conceived by dtd once in my fertile window but we was ttc for some time so i don't believe we will be so lucky just yet.


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies hope I can join in? AF is due in about 10 days .. I don't know how many dpo I am as im not tracking but I am going to guess its about 3/4 so early days!


----------



## JoJazie

Oooh good luck *sheep*! I'm waiting to O. Any day now.


----------



## sheeps24

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Yellow7687

Hi everyone-- I'd love to join you. I'm 7 dpo - planning on testing on the 12th. 

This is our 4th cycle ttc. #2 for me #1 for DH. My son just turned 17. My DH and I just got married in September- and started trying right away.


----------



## JoJazie

I M P O R T A N T Q U E S T I O N: well, as important as they all are... :huh: so I may O tomorrow. Or the next day. But what if it's tonight!?! I got a pos Opk today so I know it's within the next day or so, but I drink SO much water all the time, my wee is always diluted! So I'm PReTTy sure it was neg yesterday, but man, with all that diluting water who knows? It's summer here so H2O is super essential, especially for EWCM. So... I decided I need to test with Opk in the morning - the only time I won't drink too much water is when I'm asleep! 

So in the AM do I BD before testing or after?? 

I'm just imagining a little eggie, finally feeling out, free, alive and bursting to experience the magic of conception...only to fall out when I get up to wee in the morning. I know I'm over thinking it, but women - that's just how I role :headspin:


----------



## meg_bellamy

Am using a moon cup (like soft cup) for the first time tonight and I'm pretty impressed lol. Went in easily, can not feel it and no mess. I can see why women love these and stop using pads/ tampons!


----------



## JoJazie

Meg I just googled it - how long do you keep it in? And are you using it for keeping sperm in or Af? I suppose it'd b for spermies at this stage?


----------



## sheeps24

JoJazie said:


> I M P O R T A N T Q U E S T I O N: well, as important as they all are... :huh: so I may O tomorrow. Or the next day. But what if it's tonight!?! I got a pos Opk today so I know it's within the next day or so, but I drink SO much water all the time, my wee is always diluted! So I'm PReTTy sure it was neg yesterday, but man, with all that diluting water who knows? It's summer here so H2O is super essential, especially for EWCM. So... I decided I need to test with Opk in the morning - the only time I won't drink too much water is when I'm asleep!
> 
> So in the AM do I BD before testing or after??
> 
> I'm just imagining a little eggie, finally feeling out, free, alive and bursting to experience the magic of conception...only to fall out when I get up to wee in the morning. I know I'm over thinking it, but women - that's just how I role :headspin:

Can you just dtd today and tomorrow etc? Even if you dtd today you should be covered for the next couple of days :) I can't help much as for the opks as I'm not using them x


----------



## JoJazie

Sheeps, I like your thinking. But we BD this morning and I don't want to push it for DH too much. Poor guy. Low sex drive and here I am, planning his next go. But then I have a low one too... I just don't need to do as much as he does! You're right tho, I should be covered for the morning....

Ok, so far - one vote in for testing first!


----------



## sheeps24

JoJazie said:


> Sheeps, I like your thinking. But we BD this morning and I don't want to push it for DH too much. Poor guy. Low sex drive and here I am, planning his next go. But then I have a low one too... I just don't need to do as much as he does! You're right tho, I should be covered for the morning....
> 
> Ok, so far - one vote in for testing first!

I know exactly what you mean! I know people dtd like everyday or every other day in the fertile window .. but we only dtd once .. 2 at a push! But yeah you should be covered if you BD today :) We dtd Thursday and im not sure of I ovulated before that (I hope not) Ovia estimates cycle day 15 which would of been Saturday so I'm hoping from Thursday it covered it x


----------



## JoJazie

So, funny thing. You all know I'm not in for testing early (if at all before Af). But then Dh says "so we should be testing at some point right?" (Ie :test: ). So we agreed on the evening of the 21st. I'm not keen on testing, so I'll see if he remembers. If not, I'll just keep quiet, but otherwise I think it's only fair he gets a say here. He IS doing half the work (at this point anyway). 

Thought it was funny considering all the comments I've made about NoT testing. I stand by what I say, but gosh I love DH - nice that he's so involved.


----------



## Sunbeam2017

I'm confused by what I thought was AF - nothing else and wondering if brown in mucous was just from bding &#128533;


----------



## Kirstiedenman

meg_bellamy said:


> Kirstiedenman said:
> 
> 
> Meg as far as the spotting you are still bf hun your hormones may take a few months to even out. I have had midcycle spotting and weird spotting for the first few months even up to 6 months whilst bf when my period returned it is pretty normal.
> 
> Congrats to the bfps and good luck to the rest of you. If dh was back in time I would still be a jan tester but he won't be back when it is o time for me :( I probably wont be on a testing thread until july now.
> 
> Yeah I just wish I knew if I am actually ovulating :( Got af back at 6mo pp and DS is now 13mo, my periods have been pretty normal and regular, same as before I was pregnant. Usually I have some pink cm around o but this cycle I have had pink cm every day between af and o! I dunno. I just hope I am ovulating or else I'm putting myself through all of this for nothing :cry:
> 
> July? Eeep. Hope to see you around in the meantime! :hugs:Click to expand...

I swear our bodies just like to toy with us when we are ttc!! I hope the spotting settles soon!! 
I would say with having a 28 day cycle you would be ovulating?? When we first started trc #1 I was not ovulating and I was having around 60-90 day cycles it was awful!! Can you have shorter cycles and not ovulate I have not done my research on having a normal looking cycle with no ovulation but I suppose it is possible. 

Yep july partly because he won't be home and partly because our boys birthdays are as follows 18th dec 19th dec and 26th jan so we want to avoid another dec/jan baby lol so yep we are waiting until july but he also won't be home around o time until april or may anyway :(


----------



## JoJazie

Well sheeps, if you got preggers on a BD a couple days before o, then you're right, it's true, we r prob covered for tomorrow AM ;)


----------



## London Kiwi

I used the soft cups this cycle too (first time)
You can keep them in for up to 12 hours. I just kept them in over night.
They are so easy to use, and no mess - happy days!
AF due at the end of the week so lets see if they worked for me! FX'd



JoJazie said:


> Meg I just googled it - how long do you keep it in? And are you using it for keeping sperm in or Af? I suppose it'd b for spermies at this stage?


----------



## MEPride

Hi ladies, may I join you?

Brief history: diagnosed with lean PCOS at 18 but with irregular cycles since puberty. All blood work is 'normal' so I doubt the PCOS diagnosis but still doesn't explain the irregular cycles. Went off BCP at age 30 after 10 years of being on them. Got pregnant immediately but had a chemical. Been TTC for last 13 months without success. I ovulate but irregularly. 7 ovulations in last 12 months. Started clomid 50mg this cycle and had one helluva ovulation yesterday. Pain on BOTH ovaries but the right side was absolutely unreal with the pain. Could barely eat all day. Clear temperature shift this morning by 0.4 degrees!

Testing day (if I can wait that long) is Jan 22nd!


----------



## Sunbeam2017

AF has now jumped with style! Am out for this month.


----------



## jlg621

So, woke up today and took another test to confirm. There is definitely two lines, however it doesn't seem as String as yesterday's line. Is that bad?


----------



## jlg621

I'm sorry Sunbeam I really hope next month is your month!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Couldn't help myself and tested this morning at 10 DPO. BFN. I have a feeling this isn't our month. :(


----------



## 28329

So sorry sunbean. Good luck this cycle. 

Jlg, your pee may not have been as concentrated. Many ladies get better lines with smu or even afternoon.


----------



## 28329

Rickyandlucy, im sorry about the bfn. But 10 dpo is sill really early. Implantation may not have happened yet. Good luck.


----------



## Cppeace

Jo, opks are not meant for fmu. They are very sensitive to lh and need the diluted later urine. From a positive opk ovulation generally happens 4-48 hours later.

Welcome MEpride! Good luck and I will add you.

Jlg, the line is there. Your prego congrats. Don't worry about darkness of line. Different tests are different sensitivity, even in same brand.

Sorry to hear that sunbeam.

As for me I shall start opks today. Cd 6.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome sheeps.. Welcome Yellow! I will add you both!


----------



## 28329

I have been getting positive opks daily since cd 5 but never as positive as todays!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2017-01-09-14-36-33.png
File size: 130 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fxmummyduck

meg_bellamy said:


> Am using a moon cup (like soft cup) for the first time tonight and I'm pretty impressed lol. Went in easily, can not feel it and no mess. I can see why women love these and stop using pads/ tampons!

I have one too, loved it before having ds but now I can't use it :( not for af anyway, it doesn't fit anymore and is painful. I've used it a few times after bding but that's all. I'm wondering if I should try softcups instead?


----------



## Cppeace

That is a super positive opk! Hope that tekp spikes soon bd if possible.


----------



## 28329

I will jump dh tonight. Gosh, i hope i ovulate!


----------



## krissie328

Af arrived today. Fx for the ladies waiting still. :flower:


----------



## 28329

Sorry krissie :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Krissie. :hugs: Hope you catch that bfp this cycle!


----------



## Cppeace

Sunbeam2017 said:


> I'm confused by what I thought was AF - nothing else and wondering if brown in mucous was just from bding &#128533;

What dpo are you?


----------



## Cppeace

I believe I caught up with everybody's BFP and AF and the newbies but please let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Ladies still to test by stats you have good shots. We are currently way under teh 1 in 5 stats we should have right now!


----------



## markswife10

Sorry Krissie! <3 

Sorry to anyone else who got AF. Congrats to all the BFPs!!! 

AFM, I got a line today at 6DPIUI, but I'm just assuming it is the trigger at this point (8DPT). We'll see if it disappears or darkens, only time will tell. But, for your test viewing and obsessing pleasure, here is my 6DPIUI/8DPT test with a line lol.
 



Attached Files:







15940468_10211480101934170_4640271362618190758_n.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Cppeace

Does the trigger have hcg? Sorry I'm not super knowledgeable about the trigger shot many women get while doing iui and such .


----------



## markswife10

Cppeace said:


> Does the trigger have hcg? Sorry I'm not super knowledgeable about the trigger shot many women get while doing iui and such .

Yes, the trigger shot IS HCG, so, unfortunately, it causes false positives until it is out of the system. Praying the line darkens, though (probably unlikely for quite a few days, though).


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks! Well, I sure hope it darkens for you :)


----------



## drjo718

Holy smokes 28, that's a blazing positive opk!

Afm, 11dpo and another BFN. :(


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry for the negative Dr Jo still time though. Hopefully your BFP is coming right out.


----------



## Sleia

Hi everyone! 
Im new. And 5dpo. So impatient to POAS :( these days are dragging by! I just ordered a big batch of cheapies thru Amazon that should arrive Wednesday so that may keep me a little more busy and my mind at ease lol. Baby dust and fx for everyone!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Sleia! I will add you. Good Luck!


----------



## Sarah369

Really delayed update 

I'm out. AF showed up 4 days late the tease

Congrats to the BFp and keeping everything crossed for those still waiting


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Sarah.Better luck this cycle hon.


----------



## Curlymikes

Still no af and bfn.


----------



## Cppeace

Curly I still say your BFP is coming.


----------



## Sarah369

Cppeace said:


> Sorry to hear that Sarah.Better luck this cycle hon.

Thank you


----------



## Mom15

Cp - if you don't mind add me for testing jan. 17th. Now that I got a temp spike I'm positive I O'ed yesterday and i will yet at 9dpo only cause it's my birthday :)


----------



## Curlymikes

So im like 75% sure this is an evap, but it has soooo much color. I thought i saw something really faint in the time frame but we are at my sisters house so i couldnt study it as long as i wanted haha. I left and came back to this. If it is an evap its definitely the worst i ever seen on these tests. Oh and i have no more tests and wont be home til tomorrow night. I feel like af is coming though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Cppeace

I will adjust you Mom15. 
Curly, I'd say as thin as it is it's prolly an indent or evap, but I still think your bfp is coming.


----------



## jmack54

Cppeace said:


> I believe I caught up with everybody's BFP and AF and the newbies but please let me know if I missed anyone.


You missed me- AF got me this month


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry Jmack. Thanks for the update. Hope you get that BFP for Valentines :)


----------



## Gypsy99

Sorry Jmac :-(. Valentines baby for you I hope.


----------



## markswife10

Curly I've had some pretty evil pink evaps on those so I wouldn't trust anything outside of the time limit.


----------



## Estarla

DPO: 9-10
Symptoms: I woke up with quite the impressive (for me) temperature spike which I'm super happy about right now as last cycle my period showed up at only about 9 DPO (first cycle off BCP). So if my temperature rises instead of decreasing at 9-10 DPO this is already a positive thing.
I had a bit of cramping yesterday and twinges on my lower left side but today the cramps got worse. It's not too bad but I'm feeling the discomfort continuously. Although similar, the sensation is a little different to when I'm expecting my period. Whereas I get this strong pulling sensation when I expect AF, this one here is more of a flexing feeling. 
Other noteworthy symptoms: there might have been an implantation dip on 6 DPO. I accidentally took the temp after I already got out of bed to go to the bathroom which might have lead to an increased temperature there but who knows. 
I can't help but overanalysing ahhhh!!! 
Time to test soon!!!


----------



## glovities

Spotting, I think they only way for me to get pregnant is to not try to get pregnant.


----------



## Cppeace

estarla sounds good so far


----------



## Gypsy99

glovities said:


> Spotting, I think they only way for me to get pregnant is to not try to get pregnant.

Lol sounds like me but every time I say I won't look at symptoms etc the TWW happens.


----------



## PSamuel

So many BFPs!!! Congratulations!!!

Good luck and fingers & toes crossed for those who are waiting to test. :thumbup:

For those for whom AF showed - good luck for the coming cycle :hugs:

As for me, CD10 started using OPKs yesterday. OPKs are still negative, should pick up in the next day or so I hope. FF is predicting O by CD12. CM is just starting to get watery. 

This cycle I am not stressed with TTC, coz I'm stressed about a 100 other things (work related). Praying and hoping I can just zen out for some time! :shrug: And the fall I had over the weekend on wet ice, didn't help either. I'm all achy and sore today. :dohh: 

Need some good vibes in my life right about now! :wacko:


----------



## Sleia

Sounds good cppeace! :)

Im experiencing mild cramping and ive had CM since 1dpo. I really am hopeful but not trying to get my hopes up too high :(


----------



## Cppeace

PS sorry about all your stress and your fall. Hopefully you get to feeling better soon and bfp is right around the corner for you :)


----------



## PSamuel

Cppeace said:


> PS sorry about all your stress and your fall. Hopefully you get to feeling better soon and bfp is right around the corner for you :)

Thank you Cppeace! :hugs: I just need to focus on the many wonderful positive things and not be deterred by the bumps in the road ahead... :)


----------



## Cppeace

Indeed that is true for all of us :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

9 DPO for me. Woke up with incredibly sore bbs. Not much of anything else. My temperature has stayed the same since the dip I had at 6 DPO which is kind of weird. I thought for sure if it were implantation at 6 DPO it would have went up by now. Will probably start testing tomorrow until either BFP or AF.


----------



## Estarla

PSamuel said:


> Cppeace said:
> 
> 
> PS sorry about all your stress and your fall. Hopefully you get to feeling better soon and bfp is right around the corner for you :)
> 
> Thank you Cppeace! :hugs: I just need to focus on the many wonderful positive things and not be deterred by the bumps in the road ahead... :)Click to expand...

Wouldn't mind a certain bump in the road ahead though. ;)

Sorry to hear about the fall and stressful things going on in your life.


----------



## Stormykins

Think I am experiencing a chemical again :cry: Got a faint bfp earlier today but my spotting has turned red so I'm beginning to feel defeated :cry:


----------



## jessthemess

Can I join in? I had a chemical last month :( so I've been sort of layingnlow. I'm Oing today or tomorrow, will be testing the 26th.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Jess! Glad to see you back. So sorry about the chemical-a loss is rough at any stage. 
I will add you for the 26th :)

Stormy, so sorry to hear that hon. Hope it stops soon. :hugs:


----------



## meg_bellamy

Stormykins said:


> Think I am experiencing a chemical again :cry: Got a faint bfp earlier today but my spotting has turned red so I'm beginning to feel defeated :cry:

I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


jessthemess said:


> Can I join in? I had a chemical last month :( so I've been sort of layingnlow. I'm Oing today or tomorrow, will be testing the 26th.

Hi Jess, i'm sorry about your cp :hugs::cry: GL for this month x


----------



## meg_bellamy

JoJazie said:


> Meg I just googled it - how long do you keep it in? And are you using it for keeping sperm in or Af? I suppose it'd b for spermies at this stage?

Yes keep it in overnight :) I took it out this morning easily. It was so nice not having any after-bd mess :)



Kirstiedenman said:


> I swear our bodies just like to toy with us when we are ttc!! I hope the spotting settles soon!!
> I would say with having a 28 day cycle you would be ovulating?? When we first started trc #1 I was not ovulating and I was having around 60-90 day cycles it was awful!! Can you have shorter cycles and not ovulate I have not done my research on having a normal looking cycle with no ovulation but I suppose it is possible.
> 
> Yep july partly because he won't be home and partly because our boys birthdays are as follows 18th dec 19th dec and 26th jan so we want to avoid another dec/jan baby lol so yep we are waiting until july but he also won't be home around o time until april or may anyway :(

I hope you are right and that I am ovulating :) I suppose we will keep trying and see what happens. DS has gotten more teeth and is eating a bit more and using his sippy cup more so maybe he'll start bf less (yeah right lol).

Wow the bdays are close together! If we conceive in the next couple months ours will be close together too :wacko: ah well. Hopefully your cycles will be perfect by then and you'll get pg right away :) xx


----------



## Estarla

jessthemess said:


> Can I join in? I had a chemical last month :( so I've been sort of layingnlow. I'm Oing today or tomorrow, will be testing the 26th.

Happy to have you back after your chemical. So sorry to hear!


----------



## Estarla

Stormykins said:


> Think I am experiencing a chemical again :cry: Got a faint bfp earlier today but my spotting has turned red so I'm beginning to feel defeated :cry:

Oh no!! Sorry to hear!


----------



## drjo718

Ok ladies, any thoughts? I had a tiny bit of blood-tinged cm on the toilet paper when wiping twice today. So tiny that it was basically a faint peach color and I didn't believe it was there til it happened a 2nd time. I'm 11dpo with a 15 day lp. I'm wondering if I had an ovarian cyst rupture? I've had cramping in my left pelvic area since 3dpo, and it went away this afternoon.


----------



## babyplease22

I'm out. AF got me yesterday at 13dpo. Quick question for you ladies though. If AF started late yesterday evening with spotting but I didn't have a temp drop or proper bleeding until this morning do I mark yesterday or today as the first day of AF on my chart? Thanks in advance for your answers.

Cppeace, I've said hi a few times but I'm still not on the front page. Sorry! But I think you accidentally missed me both times. :blush:


----------



## Curlymikes

Im out, af came with a vengence tonight!


----------



## 28329

Babyplease, cd 1 is first day of full flow and noat the spotting.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Sunbeam2017 said:


> I'm confused by what I thought was AF - nothing else and wondering if brown in mucous was just from bding &#128533;

Did you have more than one day? How many dpo were you?


----------



## Kaiecee

Been super sick these couple days now kids are sick. 
Took 1 pill of femara then decided to take this month off since I felt like crap. Maybe this will be a good thing I'm also not temping fx if not will try femara next month


----------



## JoJazie

:af: Aw *curly*, *krissie*, *jmack*, *Sarah*, *drjo *and *sunbeam*, sorry af came :af:

*Rick* just wait and test again! Not over yet!

*Marks* I hope the line gets stronger!!

Hope you feel better soon *kaicee*

*London* Fx there's no af on the weekend. Hopefully they're good-luck cups!

*Mepride* sounds like you've been working hard at working out your cycles. Hoping now' your month!

*Ccpeace *whats fmu??

Good luck for tonight *2832*! Hope it happens tonight!!

*Psameul*im sending good vibes! I wonder if your stress has delayed O a little bit? Either way, you are obviously climbing to your peak day - good luck!

Haha, *estrala* is right too *psamuel*, some bumps are ok :)

Oh *stormy*, I hope it's not a chemical. How are you going?

*Jess* hi! We are cycle buddies - I O today or tomorrow too. I wasn't going to test at all but Dh is keen on it. I was testing on 28th if af didn't show up but now we r testing 21st. Sorry about your chemical last month. I hope you've recovered ok.


----------



## hmcx

I'll be testing on the 27th!


----------



## 28329

Jojazie, FMU is first morning urine.


----------



## Dragonfly8491

I think I am now in the tww, used to have a week of ewcm prior af before my miscarriage month and a galf ago. I got my period 35days after mc, which is pretty normal duration for me. Got af on chriatmas and according to my calculations ahould be O in 2,3-4 days. Ewcm appeared 4daya ago and therr has not brrn a sighn of it today and yesterday. Not sure if o happened or not yet.... so I am counting today as my dpo1 and well see what happenes. I am really confused!


----------



## MEPride

Only 2dpo and my mind is making stuff up already! I've been obsessing over this cycle as being THE cycle we will conceive that I am dreaming about it now. I hardly ever dream except around ovulation and right before AF. And when I do dream it's usually just flashes or bit of images here or there. Last night I dreamt of hearing a baby cry and woke up. I couldn't go back to sleep after.

This is going to be a looooong TWW. And if I get a bfn this month I know I will be super disappointed as I'm so hopeful this month. It was such a strong ovulation and BD timing was perfect. Please oh please let this be our month!


Anyone else psych yourselves up so much you dream about babies?


----------



## Horsemad

Hey, ive just joined this group, I got my BFP on December 21st 2016, hope im ok to post on here though!! its my first time trying and first baby and im sooo scared!


----------



## Horsemad

Hope it flys by for you, I understand the wait, mine was awful, it was just before Christmas and I didn't know if I could have a drink or not at the various parties going on, I didn't just to be on the safe side and now im very glad I didn't!


----------



## cosmosis

Good morning ladies :)

I have a small update. After the tests I posted I tested a couple of more times and no line so I am giving it a good rest until AF is really late. After tomorrow would be the longest she's ever arrived. My temps are still high so we'll see :D


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry about the AF Curly- I would say chemical sadly as your other posted tests were def light positives. 
Sorry for all who received evil AF

Cosmosis, sorry you aren't getting bright BFP! Hopefully, you will soon. 

FMU: First morning Urine

As for me: Woke to a waaay too high temp for this early in my cycle so I promptly discarded it in confusion - must just be heater set too high or something.


----------



## cosmosis

Cppeace said:


> Sorry about the AF Curly- I would say chemical sadly as your other posted tests were def light positives.
> Sorry for all who received evil AF
> 
> Cosmosis, sorry you aren't getting bright BFP! Hopefully, you will soon.
> 
> FMU: First morning Urine
> 
> As for me: Woke to a waaay too high temp for this early in my cycle so I promptly discarded it in confusion - must just be heater set too high or something.

Thank you :) I hope so too!

As for you, that depends though... aren't you taking an herbal concoction? Your overall temps will rise with time if you continue these herbs. Many of my pre O temps are above my coverline (slightly, but still above) after a couple of months of herbs. Just putting this out there :) so don't discard them just yet.


----------



## rickyandlucy

So yesterday I tested at 10 dpo and got a BFN. I know I am not out until AF shows, but I just don't have a good feeling about this month. I have no symptoms. On the bright side, the upped dose of clomid seems to have worked. And the Ava fertility tracker that I ordered in November finally shipped, so hopefully that will help too.

This was my third round of clomid. What do we do next if we are indeed out this month? DH has not been checked out yet, is it time? Anything else we should do?


----------



## Cppeace

No, I'm not on any herbs. The only thing I will be doing is eating some brazil nuts before ovulation starting today and eating pineapple after ovulation. An oddall temp will just occassionally happen for no reason. That is what I'm putting that down to. My avg preovulation temp ranges between 97.3 and 97.8 today's temp was 98.28- which is post ovulation area.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I had a temperature dip this morning so I was expecting the arrival of AF. However my bbs were aching like crazy so I went ahead and took a pregnancy test anyways since I said I would start at 10 DPO. I did in fact end up getting my :bfp: !!!!!

Sorry for the blurry pics... I used the camera on my phone :oops:
 



Attached Files:







unnamed (7).jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 23









unnamed (4).jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats lilmisscaviar! BFP! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## cosmosis

lilmisscaviar said:


> I had a temperature dip this morning so I was expecting the arrival of AF. However my bbs were aching like crazy so I went ahead and took a pregnancy test anyways since I said I would start at 10 DPO. I did in fact end up getting my :bfp: !!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pics... I used the camera on my phone :oops:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations!! <3


----------



## carolinalocs

lilmisscaviar said:


> I had a temperature dip this morning so I was expecting the arrival of AF. However my bbs were aching like crazy so I went ahead and took a pregnancy test anyways since I said I would start at 10 DPO. I did in fact end up getting my :bfp: !!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pics... I used the camera on my phone :oops:

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## jlg621

Congrats!!!


----------



## 28329

lilmisscaviar said:


> I had a temperature dip this morning so I was expecting the arrival of AF. However my bbs were aching like crazy so I went ahead and took a pregnancy test anyways since I said I would start at 10 DPO. I did in fact end up getting my :bfp: !!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pics... I used the camera on my phone :oops:

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## babylights

woohoo congrats!!!!

cppeace - I'm going to eat brazil nuts too but have read you should eat them starting at ovulation then ten days after for implantation but I see your point re: egg health too. Wonder if it'd be okay to eat them pre and post O?


----------



## jessthemess

Congrats to lilmisscaviar!!!


And thank you all for the welcomes &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Cppeace

Brazil nuts are helpful because they are high in selenium. They won't hurt post ovulation, but are the most useful pre ovulation to help ovulation occur and healthy eggs. The pineapple should just be post ovulation and not after getting a BFP as they can cause some mild uterine contractions in some women but they cause blood flow to increase in the uterus area and help implantation occur.


----------



## Impatient27

Cppeace, I think I got missed on the first page. Could you put me down to test 1/15? I'm not positive when/if I ovulated, but I'll be testing then anyways!

Acupuncturist thinks I ovulated 1/5, but then positive OPK and temp spike are backwards. Any thoughts?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/6702f9

Also, how do I get the actual chart to show up here, instead of just the link?...


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry I missed you. Will add you now. As for your chart- I would not say ovulation has happened yet. You are currently getting a lot of EWCM so it may be just about to happen. Just my opinion.
Also to post your chart you would go to FF website and under your chart your should see the share button. Then it brings up links- you want the one under message boards and tehn you go to edit profile here and put it in your signature.


----------



## ilex88

Congratulations to those with BFPs, and fingers crossed for those still in this cycle! It's hard to keep up with everything going on in this thread - lots of highs and lows, but hopefully we'll all have happy outcomes soon.

I updated last week when I got a BFN, but think I forgot to come back and say my period started a couple of days later. Still, my 26 day cycle means I can sneak some more testing in this month. Cppeace, could you put me down again for the 30th please?


----------



## Gypsy99

My temp has just shot up by .4 celcius, and my cp was higher and softesh this morning. Cramps are gone (at the moment). Wonder if this means something....


----------



## Estarla

lilmisscaviar said:


> I had a temperature dip this morning so I was expecting the arrival of AF. However my bbs were aching like crazy so I went ahead and took a pregnancy test anyways since I said I would start at 10 DPO. I did in fact end up getting my :bfp: !!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pics... I used the camera on my phone :oops:

Omg congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## markswife10

Congrats on the BFPs! 

AFM, BFN today, but I'm only 7 DPO, so it was expected. Looks like I did catch the end of my trigger yesterday. Now here's hoping and praying that a line reappears in a few days.


----------



## Cppeace

Ilex I will adjust, thanks for the update and good luck!

Gypsy that could be a great sign! :happydance:


----------



## Cppeace

FX markswife :)


----------



## sheeps24

Congrats on the bfps! 

Not a lot going on here .. around 5 dpo so still waiting!


----------



## JoJazie

Lillmisscaviar congratulations!!! Yay on ur BFP!!


----------



## Cppeace

Alright believe I have the first post up to date. Way to much Red gals. We need more BFP! Statistically we got several coming! Yay!


----------



## peach81

Cppeace said:


> Alright believe I have the first post up to date. Way to much Red gals. We need more BFP! Statistically we got several coming! Yay!

I hope you're right! I'm testing next week.


----------



## Cppeace

lol statistically every woman has a 1 in 5 or better odds of pregnancy when trying as long as both people are pretty healthy fertility wise. So statistically about 20% or more of the ladies in here should get a BFP. So far we have 6, maybe 7 outta 75 so well under 10% so statistically speaking we should get at least 7 or 8 more BFPs I'm hoping for a lot more :)


----------



## Gypsy99

Cppeace said:


> Ilex I will adjust, thanks for the update and good luck!
> 
> Gypsy that could be a great sign! :happydance:

Fingers crossed! I admit it's gotten my hopes back up. Will see what ny temp does tomorrow!


----------



## Cppeace

Anyone heard from purplepeanut? 3 days ago she said she got a light positive but negative on digi, just wanted to update her on the list if possible. Also any news Teacup? I may have missed updates. :(


----------



## KateLynn88

New here and first time posting! I'm on my 3rd month of ttc #1. I think I'm around 8dpo? Thinking of waiting to test until 1/14 if I can get myself to wait that long!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Kate! I'll put you down for the 14th. Best of luck and feel free to post all you like :)


----------



## drjo718

Cppeace, you have me in red but no AF for me yet. But I'm sure it's coming...12dpo and BFN, plus spotting on tp, which I have never done before AF.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry bout that Dr Jo I must have seen someone apologizing for your spotting and thought it was AF. I will def change you back to neutral until you are sure.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Congrats to the bfps!!
I am on day 4 of flashing smiley, wet cm, maybe I'll o in a few days, we are going to dtd eod anyway and hope for the best :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Ugh cycle day 24 still no ovulation! Finally had some ewcm, hoping I have a temperature fluctuation soon followed by a sticky bean! 

Congrats to all the BFP's! 

Cppeace, sorry AF got you, last cycle seemed so promising!


----------



## Stormykins

JoJazie said:


> :af: Aw *curly*, *krissie*, *jmack*, *Sarah*, *drjo *and *sunbeam*, sorry af came :af:
> 
> *Rick* just wait and test again! Not over yet!
> 
> *Marks* I hope the line gets stronger!!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon *kaicee*
> 
> *London* Fx there's no af on the weekend. Hopefully they're good-luck cups!
> 
> *Mepride* sounds like you've been working hard at working out your cycles. Hoping now' your month!
> 
> *Ccpeace *whats fmu??
> 
> Good luck for tonight *2832*! Hope it happens tonight!!
> 
> *Psameul*im sending good vibes! I wonder if your stress has delayed O a little bit? Either way, you are obviously climbing to your peak day - good luck!
> 
> Haha, *estrala* is right too *psamuel*, some bumps are ok :)
> 
> Oh *stormy*, I hope it's not a chemical. How are you going?
> 
> *Jess* hi! We are cycle buddies - I O today or tomorrow too. I wasn't going to test at all but Dh is keen on it. I was testing on 28th if af didn't show up but now we r testing 21st. Sorry about your chemical last month. I hope you've recovered ok.

Thanks JoJazie - hope you get you positive soon!

I still suspect I am having another chemical... still spotting red/pink/brown. Still getting a super faint BFP but it's not getting darker... if anything it might be a tiny bit lighter. :nope:


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Stormy try to eat some eggs if you can to see if you can up your progesterone and see if the spotting stops. Fx for you hon.

Hopeful, I wasn't too hopeful last cycle as my temps were so crazy in the 2ww- hoping they go back to their normal more consistent temps this time.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Fx that you get your :bfp: this time Cppeace! We do need more BFPs this month. January hasn't been very nice :(


----------



## Cppeace

We still have time for many bfp in here though. I want to see us still blow that 20% stat away.


----------



## Stormykins

Cppeace said:


> Sorry to hear that Stormy try to eat some eggs if you can to see if you can up your progesterone and see if the spotting stops. Fx for you hon.
> 
> Hopeful, I wasn't too hopeful last cycle as my temps were so crazy in the 2ww- hoping they go back to their normal more consistent temps this time.

Thanks Cppeace, I have been eating eggs non stop since 5 DPO (after I finished my pineapple core :winkwink:) but will definitely up my intake just incase!

Hope you get your pos opk soon!


----------



## Sleia

Hi everyone! I'm back lol. In a few hours ill be 7dpo finally!!!!!!! I am very aware that its very early to test but im a POAS addict like ive mentioned before, and my amazon cheapies in bulk are coming tomorrow so im gonna give one a try tomorrow and for the next few days. Im saving my last FRER stick for saturday or sunday which leaves me at 10dpo/11dpo

Fx for everyone else!!!!!! Lets get those bfps!!!! <3 and if we dont, well keep on trying!


----------



## jessthemess

Cppeace said:


> We still have time for many bfp in here though. I want to see us still blow that 20% stat away.

Love that! Me too!

I started temping again this cycle so I'm hopi g for a rise tomorrow or the next day indicating ovulation! Should BD tonight too but sooooo tired!


----------



## Cppeace

babyplease22 said:


> I'm out. AF got me yesterday at 13dpo. Quick question for you ladies though. If AF started late yesterday evening with spotting but I didn't have a temp drop or proper bleeding until this morning do I mark yesterday or today as the first day of AF on my chart? Thanks in advance for your answers.
> 
> Cppeace, I've said hi a few times but I'm still not on the front page. Sorry! But I think you accidentally missed me both times. :blush:

So very sorry I kept missing you. Would you still like to be added? Is your cycle short enough for me to add you to the 31st?


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies I haven't been on for a while but I'm having the oddest cycle and hoping someone may have some insight. AF was 2 days late but finally showed and was pretty normal. I thought I would O around CD 15 but had spotting on CD 12 so I did an opk which was positive. 2 days later I couldn't sleep because I was nauseous and cramping. Went to the bathroom and I was bleeding. It lasted for the night and about half of a day not heavy, just enough for aliner and red. I'm so confused as I've never had this before! Sorry that was long.....
Good luck to all of the testers testing in the morning!


----------



## JoJazie

*Stormy* when did you test and when did the spotting come? And when is Af due? Big hugs to you. So tough not knowing for sure either. 


Question: if Opk is super strong one night and then still there but faint the next, have I O'ed? Also cervix is now medium and ewcm went from abundant (11am) to nothing (6pm).


----------



## MEPride

Hi everyone! Congrats on the bfp's. There's still time for many more (including myself!)

AFM, I am going crazy with the wait and I'm only 3dpo. I think taking clomid this cycle has really messed with me big time. I am hormonally sensitive anyway, but dang if this progesterone increase after O isn't kicking my butt! Super fatigued, irritable, can't sleep, super thirsty, was dizzy yesterday, gassy, and headachey. Nothing too out of the norm for me during the TWW but it's a lot earlier this cycle. Stupid clomid! 

I am eagerly waiting 5dpo as that was when I started noticing symptoms when I had a chemical. It was early but I knew immediately what was happening. I was lying on the couch when I felt a pricking sensation in my low abdomen and I literally said 'hello baby'. After that came the bloating and food aversion... then the bad cramping &#128546; Then no more symptoms a couple days later. 

What I wouldn't give to feel that pin pricking sensation again! 

How many of you that have been pregnant before have experienced no symptoms before a missed period? How many of you, like me, knew immediately?


----------



## rickyandlucy

12 DPO, BFN. Pretty sure I am out this month. Really feeling defeated.

AF is supposed to arrive tomorrow, so hopefully I will know for sure one way or another soon. My Ava bracelet is also supposed to arrive tomorrow, so if I am indeed not pregnant this cycle, hopefully Ava will help with the next one. I plan to pull out all the stops next cycle. In addition to the folic acid and clomid that I have been taking, here's what I plan to do next:

&#8203;Multi-vitamin for DH
Mucinex twice a day starting at CD 10
BD every other day starting at CD 10
Soft-cups
OPK's every day starting at CD 12
Sleepytime tea every night after ovulation to help me relax!

Haven't tried pre-seed yet, but if the above doesn't work, will probably buy some of that as well. Never thought it would take this much effort!!

And really getting tired of feeling so depressed every time I hear about someone being pregnant, which seems like all the time. When we were visiting my husband's family recently, we found out that his brother's girlfriend is pregnant. They weren't even trying. They are only like 18, and she dropped out of high school already. Seems so unfair. :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds like breakthrough bleeding still praying. It happens sometimes if hormone levels are low and not at a sufficient level to hold the endometrium together. Sometimes you can get a bit of spotting around the time of ovulation when the progesterone hasn't had a chance to rise high enough to hold the lining in place. 

AFM I'm 5 dpo. Not symptom spotting as that's not something I enjoy doing anymore. I mostly enjoy the first part of the TWW because whats done is done and there is no point in worrying about the rest. Around 10 dpo I start going crazy though because I'm on the look out for spotting.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry your having a perplexing cycle Still. I agree with Belle on this. 

Any news Stormy?

AFM: My temp is way too high for this early in my cycle... Maybe my bbt is adjusting? I dunno, concerns me. The last time I saw early temps I was in my limbo/pregnancy so hoping that's not what's happening again. 
Sigh


----------



## 28329

Im still waiting to ovulate. Opks are still blazing positive. I have done a hpt to rule that out and bfn. I hate waiting :brat:


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry, 28. Hopefully ovulation happens soon. Don't know why a series of positives is happening. Sounds possibly like way too much LH which could mean too much FSH and mean your basically over cooking the eggs. I hope not. Have you tested the OPKs on water and made sure it'snot a bad batch?


----------



## Stormykins

JoJazie said:


> *Stormy* when did you test and when did the spotting come? And when is Af due? Big hugs to you. So tough not knowing for sure either.
> 
> 
> Question: if Opk is super strong one night and then still there but faint the next, have I O'ed? Also cervix is now medium and ewcm went from abundant (11am) to nothing (6pm).

I started testing on 9 DPO (Saturday). Tested and got a BFN but turned a tiny bit positive after the time limit. 10 DPO was a super faint squinter line, but I started spotting a bit of brown/pink that night. Then 11 DPO line was a tiny bit darker, but I started spotting a bit of bright red and pink and brown. The line hasn't progressed at all since 11 DPO (testing 3 times a day - morning, afternoon and evening) and I am now 13 DPO. I had spotting all day Monday and Tuesday. Not sure yet for today... the spotting hasn't started back up yet but that's pretty typical of spotting for me... usually shows up in an hour or two. I took an expired Clearblue Digital just because I had it lying around and it shows Pregnant 1-2 weeks. So I think I'm definitely pregnant but I suspect that it's not viable :( AF is due today.

Your OPK sounds promising! When I had a super positive OPK with my daughter I ovulated overnight that night and the next day it was faint. This past cycle I had 3 strong positives and I ovulated on the 3rd day, so hopefully you ovulated last night or maybe tonight?

Cppeace sorry to hear about your temperatures :( I really hope you don't have a repeat limbo cycle. Maybe you're starting to get sick and the BBT is picking it up before it hits you?

28 - sorry to hear about your OPK's. That would be very frustrating! I had three positives in a row and was getting frustrated so I can't even imagine how confusing it would be to have even more than that.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

28 - I became pregnant after having about a week of blazing positive opks once. I have no idea when during that week I actually ovulated because I wasn't charting at that time. My doctor explained it to me that sometimes people will get multiple days of positive opks when they become pregnant because the hormone shift catches on the opks.


----------



## Cppeace

I don't think I'm getting sick- if anything after my crazy for me cycle last month, my bbt may be just adjusting to a new avg. We shall see over the next few days.


----------



## 28329

I haven't done that. But im gonna now! Thanks cppeace :thumbup:


----------



## KateAndDust

Ahhh, I wish it was next week already. I'm going to start testing Monday, I think. But right now I'm going through that God-awful "is it pregnancy or is it PMS?" stage. I keep going through super happy to suddenly being horribly sensitive and anxious. For example, my husband's friend just asked him to be a groomsmen in his Nov. 3 wedding in Cabo last night. All I could think about was how my due date would be 9/26 if I'm pregnant this cycle (two days after our anniversary :D), so I'll be alone with our newborn at the end of my maternity leave while he's partying in Mexico (like a HS girl thinking omg, will he realize he's sick of me? Will he be glad to get away? I was obnoxious enough to even text him about it this morning and voice my concerns. Being the sweetheart he is, he insists that would never happen b/c I'm his favorite person to be around and would just miss me the whole time... Yet I'm still thinking, "YEAH RIGHT!"). 

Or, if it takes longer to get pregnant, I'll just be feeling huge and alone while he's there! 

Or, the scenario that makes us both sad, I won't even be pregnant yet, so we'll be hanging out together in Mexico (which would usually pump us up! And still should! Hello, consolation prize ;-)). 

Two other girls in our circle are also trying to get pregnant right now, so I would have plenty of support and company too. But I'm being such a goof! I'm bummed about something MONTHS away!

^See... I sound like a 100% bat-sh&% crazy person! And most of the day, I'm typical chipper and positive self. 

Please tell me someone else is unreasonably emotional at moments!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Kate I think most women are that versatile in emotions.


----------



## 28329

:wohoo: i have EWCM! :yipee:


----------



## Cppeace

Yay 28! I hope that eggy is coming soon!


----------



## PSamuel

28329 said:


> :wohoo: i have EWCM! :yipee:

Haha! 28 - this is so funny! That stage in life when we are ecstatic about ewcm! :D

I'm in the same boat too. Have ewcm today - but OPKs are still super light :shrug:


----------



## PSamuel

Cppeace said:


> AFM: My temp is way too high for this early in my cycle... Maybe my bbt is adjusting? I dunno, concerns me. The last time I saw early temps I was in my limbo/pregnancy so hoping that's not what's happening again.
> Sigh

Woah! That's a major increase. This cycle my temps seem more stable - hoping it leads to a positive cycle for both of us! :)


----------



## Stormykins

KateAndDust said:


> Ahhh, I wish it was next week already. I'm going to start testing Monday, I think. But right now I'm going through that God-awful "is it pregnancy or is it PMS?" stage. I keep going through super happy to suddenly being horribly sensitive and anxious. For example, my husband's friend just asked him to be a groomsmen in his Nov. 3 wedding in Cabo last night. All I could think about was how my due date would be 9/26 if I'm pregnant this cycle (two days after our anniversary :D), so I'll be alone with our newborn at the end of my maternity leave while he's partying in Mexico (like a HS girl thinking omg, will he realize he's sick of me? Will he be glad to get away? I was obnoxious enough to even text him about it this morning and voice my concerns. Being the sweetheart he is, he insists that would never happen b/c I'm his favorite person to be around and would just miss me the whole time... Yet I'm still thinking, "YEAH RIGHT!").
> 
> Or, if it takes longer to get pregnant, I'll just be feeling huge and alone while he's there!
> 
> Or, the scenario that makes us both sad, I won't even be pregnant yet, so we'll be hanging out together in Mexico (which would usually pump us up! And still should! Hello, consolation prize ;-)).
> 
> Two other girls in our circle are also trying to get pregnant right now, so I would have plenty of support and company too. But I'm being such a goof! I'm bummed about something MONTHS away!
> 
> ^See... I sound like a 100% bat-sh&% crazy person! And most of the day, I'm typical chipper and positive self.
> 
> Please tell me someone else is unreasonably emotional at moments!

Omg Kate this made me LOL because this is exactly how I've been thinking lately! My mind talks itself in circles all day every day when TTC :dohh: Hope you get your BFP on Monday!

Spotting started up for me again today, so boo for that. Gonna try go to the dr today but I can't get into my OB-GYN for several weeks and I doubt a walk in dr will do anything, but worth a try I guess.


----------



## Stormykins

Cppeace said:


> I don't think I'm getting sick- if anything after my crazy for me cycle last month, my bbt may be just adjusting to a new avg. We shall see over the next few days.

Could you have possibly O'd on CD5? I know that is crazy early, but some pretty crazy things are going on in this thread so maybe not outside the realm of possibility?


----------



## PSamuel

*JoJazie *& *Estrala *- You both are right - waiting for that beautiful bump down the road :haha:

*Lilmisscaviar *- Congratulations!! That's a beautiful BFP! :happydance:

*jessthemess *- welcome back! Good luck for this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## babylights

Hi everyone! Congrats to all the BFP's and hoping for even more!!

So I had a strange thing happen yesterday...saw a Nurse Practitioner for a check-up and she started grilling me about why I check my cervical position, told me not to temp or check CF, only use OPK's because they're "actual science" - um, okay? Apparently it made her very angry? lol

I'm on CD9 today, waiting to O but not feeling super into it this month. I feel like I hit a point of becoming so consumed by TTC and feel like it's healthier for me to just accept that there might be a chance I won't be able to get pregnant. There's really no reason that I should feel this way except it's been a fear of mine for a really long time, but we haven't been TTC that long or anything. I think I started feeling some resentment about having to be mad at my own body each month for not getting pregnant. I'm not sure what's going on, just feeling super emotional for no apparent reason. I'm pretty sure that if we don't get pregnant this month we're going to take a break from Feb-April since my birthday is in February and we'll be in Europe for our honeymoon from March-April. Anyone else go through feeling like they just want to give up?


----------



## 28329

PSamuel said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: i have EWCM! :yipee:
> 
> Haha! 28 - this is so funny! That stage in life when we are ecstatic about ewcm! :D
> 
> I'm in the same boat too. Have ewcm today - but OPKs are still super light :shrug:Click to expand...

I have had positive opks daily since cd 5 with no ovulation. Had mid cycle bleeding on cd 15 and cd 16. This is a crazy cycle for me. Im super happy to see some fertile signs.


----------



## Cppeace

Very unlikely I ovulated then. I had no EWCM or watery cm, my cervix was still low and firm, I didn't feel any ovulation pains (I always do have atleast some) and opk was very very negative when I started testing cd6(after ovulation mine is usually medium darkness)
O I dunno what the cause is but it's not ovulation I'm almost positive.


----------



## JoJazie

*Stormy* I wouldn't throw the towel in yet... I know you know your body best, but I'm still hopeful it stays positive. Can you take a breather and do some enjoyable activities and try not to think of it too much? Hopefully that would ease your mind a little? It's good that you can get pregnant, so that's a good sign. Would you consider speaking to a midwife or acupuncturist to level things out? I've heard from my (one day to be-) midwife and this is what she suggested if things were not going the way they should.

*Dust* you are committed to getting pregnant and Cabo gets in the way - no wonder your mind is going a million miles an hr on this! But think about it, if you were to be due then, I'm sure u and your Dh would discuss whether he is able to go at all, as being a dad is undoubtedly important for him too. Given enough time, the guy could find another groomsman and Dh can stay with you. Or, consider this - you get pregnant in a couple months, you're big but not huge, you both go and it all works out. There are so many more possible scenarios than the ones you put up - you're being mean to yourself. Totally normal - but stop being so mean to yourself. You've gotten through many of life's dilemmas before :) We are all here regardless of what happens :)

Yay *28329*! Go ewcm go! Now for bd-ing!!

How are you feeling now *psamuel*? Ps thanks for the idea to highlight the names when talking to specific people. It makes it so much clearer :)


----------



## JoJazie

Gosh my temps are weird


----------



## Estarla

PSamuel said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: i have EWCM! :yipee:
> 
> Haha! 28 - this is so funny! That stage in life when we are ecstatic about ewcm! :D
> 
> I'm in the same boat too. Have ewcm today - but OPKs are still super light :shrug:Click to expand...

I got mine at Christmas Day and I was like "this is the best Christmas present ever!":haha:


----------



## Cppeace

lol So last month was off early ovulation, this month is gonna be the crazy temps 

My opk is looking a little darker than yesterday so still looks good for early -ish ovulation. YAY!https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170111_142303.jpg

We shall see what goes on with temps over next few days


----------



## jessthemess

That's looking like what I get a few days before I get +OPK. Good luck!!!


I told myself I wouldnt test early because of the chemical pregnancy debacle last month but I am already wanting too haha FF confirmed ovulation yesterday so I could start testing in like 10 or 11 days... I have like 100 Wondfos...

Anyone else have a chemical and then go on to get pregnant? I just really don't want to go through that again :(


----------



## JoJazie

Oh good ccpeace, so it means you haven't O and missed it. Great!


----------



## PSamuel

Cppeace said:


> lol So last month was off early ovulation, this month is gonna be the crazy temps
> 
> My opk is looking a little darker than yesterday so still looks good for early -ish ovulation. YAY!https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170111_142303.jpg
> 
> We shall see what goes on with temps over next few days

My OPKs look very similar to yours now. Usually I don't obsess with the OPKs, but this time I am more impatient and feel like they are lighter for my current CD. Each month something new to obsess/worry about! :dohh:


----------



## PSamuel

Any suggestions for improving ewcm? I have sufficient ewcm - but just wondering - extra measures won't hurt right? 

So I'm really bad with water consumption - so this time I started having a glass of pomegranate juice a day and I also tried eating grapefruit for 2 days, but gosh they taste aweful! :nope:

Also what natural ways to improve progesterone? Last couple of cycles although I didn't get a BFP I feel like there is something that goes on, but somehow the conception isnt taking. (gut feeling and also based on signs from my body). So want to see if I improve the quality of the uterine lining for the eggy!

Any suggestions ladies? :)


----------



## JoJazie

Psamuel - water, tea, juice... did I say water? Just keep a water next to you at your desk or wherever you are and it will remind you.


----------



## Cppeace

Jess, after a chemical generally women are more fertile the next 1-3 months. 

Yeah that's my normal cd8-10 opk so I should ovulate cd 14-17 which I will be happy about.


----------



## Cppeace

For better CM, drink atleast 40 oz of water a day. Mucinex can also help.

For egg health high selenium foods like brazil nuts, 
For healthy uterus and lining fresh pineapple in the 2ww.


----------



## drjo718

13dpo and another bfn for me. Still having pale peach spotting only when wiping, and not every time. So weird.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Last night a couple hrs after dtd I had some stitch like pain from left ovary. Hoping it was ovulation related. Also cm turning ewcm like. 5th day of flashing smiley today though I understand it could miss the surge if it's late afternoon/ evening.


----------



## Cppeace

that is odd DrJo. Hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## meg_bellamy

rickyandlucy said:


> And really getting tired of feeling so depressed every time I hear about someone being pregnant, which seems like all the time. When we were visiting my husband's family recently, we found out that his brother's girlfriend is pregnant. They weren't even trying. They are only like 18, and she dropped out of high school already. Seems so unfair. :(

:hugs: I agree, it can seem really unfair sometimes. I'm getting upset with pg announcements recently too. I feel the same, getting annoyed with all the extra things we are doing to ttc. We used preseed and soft cups last night and I was like 'aaaah wish we didn't have to bother will all of this and could just dtd like normal people!'



KateAndDust said:


> Ahhh, I wish it was next week already. I'm going to start testing Monday, I think. But right now I'm going through that God-awful "is it pregnancy or is it PMS?" stage. I keep going through super happy to suddenly being horribly sensitive and anxious. For example, my husband's friend just asked him to be a groomsmen in his Nov. 3 wedding in Cabo last night. All I could think about was how my due date would be 9/26 if I'm pregnant this cycle (two days after our anniversary :D), so I'll be alone with our newborn at the end of my maternity leave while he's partying in Mexico (like a HS girl thinking omg, will he realize he's sick of me? Will he be glad to get away? I was obnoxious enough to even text him about it this morning and voice my concerns. Being the sweetheart he is, he insists that would never happen b/c I'm his favorite person to be around and would just miss me the whole time... Yet I'm still thinking, "YEAH RIGHT!").
> 
> Or, if it takes longer to get pregnant, I'll just be feeling huge and alone while he's there!
> 
> Or, the scenario that makes us both sad, I won't even be pregnant yet, so we'll be hanging out together in Mexico (which would usually pump us up! And still should! Hello, consolation prize ;-)).
> 
> Two other girls in our circle are also trying to get pregnant right now, so I would have plenty of support and company too. But I'm being such a goof! I'm bummed about something MONTHS away!
> 
> ^See... I sound like a 100% bat-sh&% crazy person! And most of the day, I'm typical chipper and positive self.
> 
> Please tell me someone else is unreasonably emotional at moments!

Totally normal to feel very up and down during the tww! Good luck and I hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## sheeps24

Baby dust to you all ladies! 

I really wish I knew what my dpo is! I think it's around 6 somewhere! I have a few odd things going on! Sorry for tmi but my pee is like bright orange .. not dark like when you are dehydrated .. I've been a little dizzy today and cannot stop burping .. loudly! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Cppeace

Baby dust to you Sheep :)


----------



## Estarla

I'm literally shaking. This is the most incredible feeling right now.
I am 11 DPO and I just testet and there is a line!! It's stronger in person and has more colour but it's a nice and clear line that showed up after a minute or so on the test. Wow!!!! I'm totally blown away!!!

Symptoms started for me at 7 DPO:
7 DPO: cramps and tender breast (the sore bbs disappeared again after a few dpo, here they disappeared and then reappeared). Heart rate increases just slightly. 
8 DPO: cramps but definitely different to what I experience a day before AF. Sharp pinch on my left lower abdomen when I got up too quickly from a chair (I feel like that's when I "knew")
9 DPO: Heart rate increases, Cramps increase, sore bbs increase - I'm suspecting something now because when I get the cramps AF follows only hours later not days...I also have to pee more frequently.
10 DPO: There is no subsiding of cramps or tender breasts. I notice I'm drinking a lot more water and I'm craving salads and fruit since days. But those cramps are making me crazy I want to know if I'm pregnant!! 
11 DPO: same as the day before. Still no AF (I expected AF any day since last cycle it showed at only 9 DPO!)

Omg you guys are the first to know haha. I'm meeting my husband for lunch later thank god so I can tell him Ahhh I'm the worst keeping secrets!! I hope this bean sticks!!
  



Attached Files:







IMG_2237.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Impatient27

Sheep, we may be cycle buddies! I think I'm dpo 6 too, although I'm definitely not sure. I had a HUGE temp spike this morning - like by an entire degree (from 97.88 to 98.75)... so I've had two significant temp jumps recently. If I ovulated right before the first one, then I'm dpo 6, but if I didn't ovulate til yesterday, then I have a longer TWW :-(

I'm hoping I'm dpo 6 and the spike was early implantation?? But trying to stay realistic. Also super bloated today, and my stomach feels weirdly tight... hoping the temp stays high tomorrow.

FX for all the ladies still waiting to test!


----------



## Impatient27

Congrats estarla!


----------



## sheeps24

Congrats Estarla that's a great line!

Ooh yay impatient! I'm not sure of my exact dpo either .. not sure when testing yet .. I said to my oh you can test 4 days early with these tests and he was like but you can just wait anyway? I'm like you don't get it your not a woman! 

Just went to pee again and it's still bright orange! WTF? I'm making sure I'm drinking lots of water too .. how strange! Hoping it's some weird good sign! &#128514;


----------



## peach81

Estarla said:


> I'm literally shaking. This is the most incredible feeling right now.
> I am 11 DPO and I just testet and there is a line!! It's stronger in person and has more colour but it's a nice and clear line that showed up after a minute or so on the test.

I definitely see that line. Looking good!



> 10 DPO: There is no subsiding of cramps or tender breasts. I notice I'm drinking a lot more water and I'm craving salads and fruit since days.

Oh man... I wish I was one of those who craved fruits and salads instead of chips and chocolate.


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Estarla. Bringing that stat average on up! :)


----------



## PSamuel

Estarla said:


> I'm literally shaking. This is the most incredible feeling right now.
> I am 11 DPO and I just testet and there is a line!! It's stronger in person and has more colour but it's a nice and clear line that showed up after a minute or so on the test. Wow!!!! I'm totally blown away!!!
> 
> Symptoms started for me at 7 DPO:
> 7 DPO: cramps and tender breast (the sore bbs disappeared again after a few dpo, here they disappeared and then reappeared). Heart rate increases just slightly.
> 8 DPO: cramps but definitely different to what I experience a day before AF. Sharp pinch on my left lower abdomen when I got up too quickly from a chair (I feel like that's when I "knew")
> 9 DPO: Heart rate increases, Cramps increase, sore bbs increase - I'm suspecting something now because when I get the cramps AF follows only hours later not days...I also have to pee more frequently.
> 10 DPO: There is no subsiding of cramps or tender breasts. I notice I'm drinking a lot more water and I'm craving salads and fruit since days. But those cramps are making me crazy I want to know if I'm pregnant!!
> 11 DPO: same as the day before. Still no AF (I expected AF any day since last cycle it showed at only 9 DPO!)
> 
> Omg you guys are the first to know haha. I'm meeting my husband for lunch later thank god so I can tell him Ahhh I'm the worst keeping secrets!! I hope this bean sticks!!

Oh wow!!! Congratulations Estarla!!!! :happydance:


----------



## teacup

Congratulations Estarla! Xx

I'm out, AF has shown up. Onto the next cycle!


----------



## London Kiwi

Congrats Estrala!!!! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

I feel like I'm out this month but will wait to see if AF turns up this weekend. Been a bit Crampy and just feel a bit blah. 
Had my second round of acupuncture tonight, so hoping that will help get my BFP soon!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear than teacup. Hope you get a valentines BFP! :dust:


----------



## jlg621

Congrats Estarla!

Teacup I'm so sorry I hope this next cycle you get your bfp!


----------



## Stormykins

Congrats Estarla!!!

Sorry to hear teacup :(


----------



## Estarla

peach81 said:


> Estarla said:
> 
> 
> I'm literally shaking. This is the most incredible feeling right now.
> I am 11 DPO and I just testet and there is a line!! It's stronger in person and has more colour but it's a nice and clear line that showed up after a minute or so on the test.
> 
> I definitely see that line. Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 10 DPO: There is no subsiding of cramps or tender breasts. I notice I'm drinking a lot more water and I'm craving salads and fruit since days.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man... I wish I was one of those who craved fruits and salads instead of chips and chocolate.Click to expand...

When I crave sweet stuff chocolate usually is my downfall. Yesterday the chocolate tasted like cardboard and then I reached for fresh raspberries and that was just heaven haha! 
About to meet DH for lunch and tell him he's likely to become a daddy soon:happydance: god I hope it sticks I can't help myself but being excited.


----------



## Estarla

teacup said:


> Congratulations Estarla! Xx
> 
> I'm out, AF has shown up. Onto the next cycle!

Sorry to hear.


----------



## MEPride

Congrats Estarla! I hope I can join you in a week or so!


May be a TMI question but-
Do any of you get really gassy in the TWW? I seem to be passing a lot of wind since ovulation. Also, does anyone else's heart rate increase immediately after O? My resting heart rate went from 68 to 80 and has been up there since O.


----------



## Cppeace

Yes, progesterone can slow digestion and therefore make more gas in some women during the tww and pregnancy. .


----------



## tbfromlv

Congrats estarla!

I have a question... if i have any kind of line on my opks, should I be testing every day until I get the dark line? I'm new to these things so I am confused.


----------



## Cppeace

You should start testing about cd 7 if you have less than a 30 day cycle. You should start testing cd 10 if it is 30 or more. Yes, test every day. It is positive when the test line is as dark as or darker than the control. You may also want to test the day after you get a positive just to make sure the surge is over. I generally will test twice a day the few days before I expect to ovulate just to make sure I don't miss the surge.


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Cppeace. When my cycles are being normal, its every 30 days. I am hoping they are regulated so this month is not wasted!


----------



## babylights

Congrats estarla!!!

Sorry about AF teacup


----------



## drjo718

Congrats estarla!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

After suffering from m/c in the past I wanted to make sure my line was getting darker after my squinter positive yesterday. I'm praying for a sticky bean this time!

11 DPO today and it's a blue dye, I know, but DH was so excited that he went out to get me a couple more tests and, of course, leave it to a man to buy blue dyes :wacko:

Fx to everyone else who will be testing this month and congrats to those who have gotten their :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







unnamed (6).jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Mom15

Congrats Estarla and lilmiss!

Sorry I have been MIA. Having a busy week an on top of it I got a cold. My DS is finally over it and of course now it got me. Also I like to forget about ttc right after O. I find the first few days quite boring. The highlight of the day is to see what my temp is. Looking forward to more bfps. Less than a week before I will test :)


----------



## Arismomma

Okay guys, I need input. My chart is crazy! I'm CD 57 today, not positive that I ovulated cause I don't have temps for some days due to forgetting it. Today I took a test just cause it's been a while. This is what happened. All three tests were taken with the same urine. Top was taken first and the line showed up within time. I'm not sure what to think cause the other two show nothing. I've been told that sometimes internet cheapies don't all have the same sensitivity. Mathematically, the levels would work out to be possibly at the 10 for these tests if I conceived on January 3rd. I'd be 10 dpo. Do you gals think the top test looks like an Evap? The line is the full size of a normal line, but I'm feeling a little weird about the fact that it looks like a border to me. I have a picture of just the one test by itself if that helps...

HELP!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4055.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Arismomma

Also, that's an afternoon urine, not FMU.


----------



## babyplease22

Cppeace said:


> babyplease22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. AF got me yesterday at 13dpo. Quick question for you ladies though. If AF started late yesterday evening with spotting but I didn't have a temp drop or proper bleeding until this morning do I mark yesterday or today as the first day of AF on my chart? Thanks in advance for your answers.
> 
> Cppeace, I've said hi a few times but I'm still not on the front page. Sorry! But I think you accidentally missed me both times. :blush:
> 
> So very sorry I kept missing you. Would you still like to be added? Is your cycle short enough for me to add you to the 31st?Click to expand...

Hi, yes please! The 31st will make me roughly 9dpo so yes you can definitely add me then because I know I probably won't make it and will be testing before then anyway haha.


----------



## babyplease22

Estarla said:


> I'm literally shaking. This is the most incredible feeling right now.
> I am 11 DPO and I just testet and there is a line!! It's stronger in person and has more colour but it's a nice and clear line that showed up after a minute or so on the test. Wow!!!! I'm totally blown away!!!
> 
> Symptoms started for me at 7 DPO:
> 7 DPO: cramps and tender breast (the sore bbs disappeared again after a few dpo, here they disappeared and then reappeared). Heart rate increases just slightly.
> 8 DPO: cramps but definitely different to what I experience a day before AF. Sharp pinch on my left lower abdomen when I got up too quickly from a chair (I feel like that's when I "knew")
> 9 DPO: Heart rate increases, Cramps increase, sore bbs increase - I'm suspecting something now because when I get the cramps AF follows only hours later not days...I also have to pee more frequently.
> 10 DPO: There is no subsiding of cramps or tender breasts. I notice I'm drinking a lot more water and I'm craving salads and fruit since days. But those cramps are making me crazy I want to know if I'm pregnant!!
> 11 DPO: same as the day before. Still no AF (I expected AF any day since last cycle it showed at only 9 DPO!)
> 
> Omg you guys are the first to know haha. I'm meeting my husband for lunch later thank god so I can tell him Ahhh I'm the worst keeping secrets!! I hope this bean sticks!!

Congrats! That's a beautiful line! Let us know how hubby reacts! :happydance:


----------



## Cppeace

Aris that one looks bfp for sure the other two I see shadows on. Did the line come right up or did it take 10 mins or more?


----------



## babyplease22

lilmisscaviar said:


> After suffering from m/c in the past I wanted to make sure my line was getting darker after my squinter positive yesterday. I'm praying for a sticky bean this time!
> 
> 11 DPO today and it's a blue dye, I know, but DH was so excited that he went out to get me a couple more tests and, of course, leave it to a man to buy blue dyes :wacko:
> 
> Fx to everyone else who will be testing this month and congrats to those who have gotten their :bfp:

Congrats! So sorry about your loss in the past. That line looks good though, I have everything crossed for you! :happydance:


----------



## Cppeace

babyplease I will put you there now:)


----------



## Arismomma

Cppeace said:


> Aris that one looks bfp for sure the other two I see shadows on. Did the line come right up or did it take 10 mins or more?

It came up within five minutes. The test dye ran much slower than normal. Hence my wonder. The other two don't have any thing as far as I can see in real life. I'm going to attach the maybe positive picture now along with the second test and possible positive together.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4053.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 14









IMG_4054.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Cppeace

within 5 mins is def positive unless defective. Test again in the morn! Looks Like a BFP to me!


----------



## Tristansmom

Hi!! Can I join? O day/natural cycle IUI was today so testing to commence on the 25 (yeah right like I can wait that long lolol)


----------



## hopefulnetter

Testing the 17th if AF doesn't come before then!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Tristansmom and hopefulnetter! I will add you both. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## littlemisscie

Got my BFP! First cycle after IUD was removed. Kinda a shock considering it took a year with my last'
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1257.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## babylights

congrats!!


----------



## 28329

Estarla said:


> I'm literally shaking. This is the most incredible feeling right now.
> I am 11 DPO and I just testet and there is a line!! It's stronger in person and has more colour but it's a nice and clear line that showed up after a minute or so on the test. Wow!!!! I'm totally blown away!!!
> 
> Symptoms started for me at 7 DPO:
> 7 DPO: cramps and tender breast (the sore bbs disappeared again after a few dpo, here they disappeared and then reappeared). Heart rate increases just slightly.
> 8 DPO: cramps but definitely different to what I experience a day before AF. Sharp pinch on my left lower abdomen when I got up too quickly from a chair (I feel like that's when I "knew")
> 9 DPO: Heart rate increases, Cramps increase, sore bbs increase - I'm suspecting something now because when I get the cramps AF follows only hours later not days...I also have to pee more frequently.
> 10 DPO: There is no subsiding of cramps or tender breasts. I notice I'm drinking a lot more water and I'm craving salads and fruit since days. But those cramps are making me crazy I want to know if I'm pregnant!!
> 11 DPO: same as the day before. Still no AF (I expected AF any day since last cycle it showed at only 9 DPO!)
> 
> Omg you guys are the first to know haha. I'm meeting my husband for lunch later thank god so I can tell him Ahhh I'm the worst keeping secrets!! I hope this bean sticks!!

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## sheeps24

Congrats to all the new bfps!


----------



## 28329

littlemisscie said:


> Got my BFP! First cycle after IUD was removed. Kinda a shock considering it took a year with my last'

Fantastic. Congratulations.


----------



## 28329

My temp is up today. I had stolen the bed covers, the radiator was on and i aas having close snuggels with hubby so they all may have made my temp higher. It was either all that or i have finally ovulated. If i have i wont be tesing this cycle. We did not bd at all since cd 14.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Just got some definite ewcm streaked with a tiny bit of blood wooooohoooo
Told dh it is bd time!!!!


----------



## CaseyJnr

Just an update from me since my BFP last week. Sadly it ended in a chemical pregnancy :cry: My HCG is almost back to 0 now. 

Maybe February will be my month.


----------



## Estarla

*CaseyJnr*: I am so sorry to hear, that's just awful :nope:



meg_bellamy said:


> Just got some definite ewcm streaked with a tiny bit of blood wooooohoooo
> Told dh it is bd time!!!!

Nice. I had this too this month and I got the BFP so I hope this is a good sign for you! Now get busy :winkwink:



28329 said:


> My temp is up today. I had stolen the bed covers, the radiator was on and i aas having close snuggels with hubby so they all may have made my temp higher. It was either all that or i have finally ovulated. If i have i wont be tesing this cycle. We did not bd at all since cd 14.

Oh noo. It's a hit and miss sometimes especially with all these positive OPKs. Sorry to hear you missed the fertile window.


Quick update: Husband was incredibly happy to hear the news :happydance: 

Please, I so hoooope it sticks.


----------



## Estarla

littlemisscie said:


> Got my BFP! First cycle after IUD was removed. Kinda a shock considering it took a year with my last'

Congratulations, how many DPO are you? Great line anyway :happydance:


----------



## rickyandlucy

drjo718 said:


> Congrats little!
> 
> Sorry to hear that, Casey.
> 
> Afm, 14dpo and a bfn on frer. No spotting. I'm just going to wait for af now.

This is prob going to be me tomorrow. :cry: I am 13 DPO today, with BFN's at 10 & 12 dpo.



Mom15 said:


> Congrats on the bfps and sorry for the chemical :)
> 
> Afm, not trying to offend anyone, but sometimes I shake my head when I read about "symptoms" in the early dpo days thinking there is no way. Well turns out I need to shake my head at myself. Hahaha. Can't stop reading into every little thing. Today at 4dpo I've had toe cramps twice. I sometimes get them when I point my toes or wear flip flops, but not while I just lay there nursing DS. Second odd thing, when I get up from sitting I get this needle pain in my sacrum. Mmmhh. Probably all nothing. Also sneezed a million times on O day and had a runny nose from 1 dpo on, although I'm pretty sure it is a cold, but then again it's very mild.

LOL!


----------



## Arismomma

Mom15- I noticed that too. Which is part of why I took a second test with the same urine. No idea what that would mean though.


----------



## MEPride

The wait is driving me insane. At times I am utterly devastated... convinced that I won't be pregnant this month. Then the next moment I am full of hope, remembering I am only 4dpo and implantation won't happen for another few days at earliest!!!! I try symptom spotting one minute then remember I'm being silly because if implantation hasn't happened I won't be experiencing any symptoms.

This whole TWW thing is terrible. 


I AM GOING INSANE!


----------



## MEPride

So here is a question. I go for my progesterone blood test tomorrow. If someone pregnant were to get a progesterone blood draw at some point after implantation, would the doctors be able to pick up on the early pregnancy based on progesterone levels???? Not speaking me, of course, as I'm only 4dpo, but just wondering...


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats to all the new BFPs!

So sorry to hear that Casey... keeping my fx for you for February :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Progesterone may be slightly higher is conception has happened(not implantation, conception) but it won't be majorly higher and unless you get your prgesterone tested often you won't know it's high for you.


----------



## Amy101

Hi ladies, I'm in the 2ww and AF is due 1/18 (in 6 days) my chart looks great but I'm scared to test, this is my second round of unmonitored Clomid, and I just met with the RE for the first time they drew labs on me and DH and he is going to have a SA next week. I been TTC for 8 months with one open tube, is this fails, then we will be doing a medicated cycle with IUI next... I nervous and scared but so ready of this. I'm TTC baby number 3 after a tube reversal (yeah I know very stupid idea) but it is what it is and here I am trying again.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Amy. I hope you get your BFP in a few days. I will add you to the list :)


----------



## Amy101

Cppeace said:


> Welcome Amy. I hope you get your BFP in a few days. I will add you to the list :)

Thank you so much, I need much needed prayers :)


----------



## 28329

Temp stayed up so i believe im 2dpo. Got no chance though, only bd 5 days before ovulation.


----------



## JoJazie

Welcome Amy! Let us know how u go!

Psamuel, you go gal! Keep bd-ing til your ewcm goes dry, that's when you ovulate. Yay! Good luck!


----------



## sheeps24

I'm so annoyed at myself this morning! Did a IC with fmu and dropped it behind the sink so it had tons of fluff stuck to it and it was basically ruined! Doh! Will try again with SMU but I'm sure it will he stark white (as long as I don't drop it!)


----------



## MEPride

Hi ladies, I had a HUGE dip in BBT this morning at 5dpo. Yesterday's temp was 98.43. This morning was 97.64. Stayed just above my cover line. My luteal phase is 14 days so AF is still on vacation for a while.

Think this is a good sign or just a bizarre temp. I mean, 5dpo is a little early right? I implanted that early with my chemical so not impossible. I also had cramping last night but I think was was just gas &#128517;. Been so gassy since O day this cycle for some weird reason.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/626f48


----------



## Shell1987

Tested today couldn't help myself only 7dpo so of course was BFN but having cramps so thought it could be implantation! What's the earliest u ladies ever saw a BFP?


----------



## London Kiwi

Hi Ladies,

lots of BFPs which is amazing!

Im down for testing today but my app is telling me AF isnt due till Sunday now and im one of those people that would rather see that witch AF than the disappointment of a BFN so i'll wait until Sunday to test if she hasnt shown. Cppeace - can you amend my date for me please, thanks luv.

I personally think im out this month, have been cramping all week :( but im feeling positive for next month, have started my acupuncture and hoping for a valentines/wedding anniversary week BFP!

Have wicked cramps on my right side today above my hip!

Shall let you know when AF turns up... because im pretty sure she will!


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Kiwi! I am the same and also prefer to just wait for AF. Those BFNs sting!


----------



## Mom15

Question to the chart experts and research junkies;

A reminder that I have been breastfeeding for 20month although we are down to mostly 2-3 sessions, so the last two cycles I have finally been able to temp fairly regularly and if you look at my last two charts (which are the only two that you can see), they look fairly similar. Here is my question: my pre and post O temps are very similar to before DS, but my O day temp used to be in the 96.7 range and now twice it has been about 97.3ish. Any thoughts if that could mean less strong O? Also I am suspecting my progesterone to start dropping at about 5-6dpo which could either be the nursing or another indicator of a weak O? Any thoughts ladies? Thank you :)


----------



## London Kiwi

They do dont they Belle!! Im glad I dont have a POAS addiction because I dont think i'd cope with the suspense each time! I always know when AF is on the way, I think she'll be here tomorrow. But hey, as they say - im not out yet! 

Good luck to you too!! 



BelleNuit said:


> Good luck Kiwi! I am the same and also prefer to just wait for AF. Those BFNs sting!


----------



## Cppeace

I will update kiwi.

Me, a drop at 5dpo can signify several things. It can be an estrogen surge signaling implantation is soon to start. It can just be a lull between progesterone surges. It can be a normal fallback that many women get 3-6 dpo. One temp doesn't signify low progesterone on pretty much anything. Good luck in a few days with a bfp!

Afm: my temp dropped some today, more in normal range but the higher end. Still feeling good for cd 14-16 ovulation.


----------



## Cppeace

Mom15, as long as you see a series of lows then highs your temps can adjust anytime. So no need worrying over it. :)


----------



## rickyandlucy

rickyandlucy said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats little!
> 
> Sorry to hear that, Casey.
> 
> Afm, 14dpo and a bfn on frer. No spotting. I'm just going to wait for af now.
> 
> This is prob going to be me tomorrow. :cry: I am 13 DPO today, with BFN's at 10 & 12 dpo.Click to expand...

I was right. This is me. 14 DPO. BFN but no AF. :cry:


----------



## 28329

Sorry rickyandlucy :hug:


----------



## London Kiwi

Sorry rickyandlucy :(

Thank you Cppeace


----------



## rickyandlucy

So I have a thought, hopefully someone can help me test this theory. I have been assuming that because I ovulated earlier this month, AF would come earlier, making my cycle shorter. For example, last month I didn't ovulate until CD 23, and that cycle was 34 days long. This time, they doubled my clomid, and I ovulated on CD 14. So while my normal LP means AF should have come already, I am only on CD 28. But I am wondering if I should just expect a longer LP instead of a BFP.

Anyone else have experience on changes in LP length when you ovulate early? I am so tired of getting BFN's and don't know what to think. :cry:


----------



## KateAndDust

sheeps24 said:


> I'm so annoyed at myself this morning! Did a IC with fmu and dropped it behind the sink so it had tons of fluff stuck to it and it was basically ruined! Doh! Will try again with SMU but I'm sure it will he stark white (as long as I don't drop it!)

Omg, I did almost exactly the same thing last night with a urine hold. Total waste! But I tested this morning with fmu and bfn :-/ Fx you get your bfp with a re-test!


----------



## KateAndDust

rickyandlucy said:


> rickyandlucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats little!
> 
> Sorry to hear that, Casey.
> 
> Afm, 14dpo and a bfn on frer. No spotting. I'm just going to wait for af now.
> 
> This is prob going to be me tomorrow. :cry: I am 13 DPO today, with BFN's at 10 & 12 dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> I was right. This is me. 14 DPO. BFN but no AF. :cry:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry :-/ The bfns don't get any easier.


----------



## PSamuel

:wohoo: I got peak OPK today!!! 

CM is more watery now, minimal ewcm :shrug:

Ah well will get in two more days of :sex: :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

KateAndDust said:


> sheeps24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so annoyed at myself this morning! Did a IC with fmu and dropped it behind the sink so it had tons of fluff stuck to it and it was basically ruined! Doh! Will try again with SMU but I'm sure it will he stark white (as long as I don't drop it!)
> 
> Omg, I did almost exactly the same thing last night with a urine hold. Total waste! But I tested this morning with fmu and bfn :-/ Fx you get your bfp with a re-test!Click to expand...

Thank you! I threw it in the cupboard and didn't look at it and then looked later in the day and it had a line then I left it out to dry in the air and it dried with a pink line so I'm not sure it was real or an evap (I had a nasty evap last month) 

Going to test with my clear blues nearer af .. GL to you too x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm only 13 DPO and happy to say after having several losses in the past that my lines are getting darker. My test today with afternoon urine was as dark as the control line. My lines have never been this dark this early so I'm hoping this will be a sticky bean!
 



Attached Files:







unnamed (6).jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Cppeace

looking great !


----------



## London Kiwi

Great to see Lilmiss. Delighted for you!


----------



## MEPride

Terrific line lilmiss!! FX this is your sticky bean!!!


AFM, cervix changed today. Has been high and hard since O. Today it has gotten softer but not super soft yet. I can never tell if it's open or closed.... especially when it's soft. I'm hoping the temp dip, plus cramps, plus high and soft cervix (can't rely on any of the above though) means something goooooood!


----------



## PSamuel

lilmisscaviar said:


> I'm only 13 DPO and happy to say after having several losses in the past that my lines are getting darker. My test today with afternoon urine was as dark as the control line. My lines have never been this dark this early so I'm hoping this will be a sticky bean!

Gorgeous lines!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tbfromlv

Awesome news lilmis! Praying for a sticky bean!

ME Fx'd for you!

AFM: My opk lines are getting darker every day so I hope this weekend I will get a positive! I have a history of missing cycles so I am really hoping that I will ovulate this month. It's so frustrating because I seem to have very normal 30 day cycles for a few months and then they disappear for several months. I've tried to pinpoint differences in those months that I am regular so I am very hopeful!


----------



## Estarla

lilmisscaviar said:


> I'm only 13 DPO and happy to say after having several losses in the past that my lines are getting darker. My test today with afternoon urine was as dark as the control line. My lines have never been this dark this early so I'm hoping this will be a sticky bean!

That's great!! :thumbup:


I'm 13 DPO now as well and my line is getting darker too (although not yet as dark as the control line), I'll keep testing over the next few days.


----------



## glovities

Ive been spotting since Monday and I really thought this was my month. Havent had any real flow yet, so I thought i'd test for the heck of it. Just got a very faint positive. But idk what to believe because i had a chemical last month and a mc at 5 weeks in september. Has anyone else Spotted for 5 days then gotten a positve test that made it 9 months?


----------



## BelleNuit

I always spot and AF always shows. 

But there are a few people on the forum below who spotted in the TWW and carried to term

https://ivf.ca/forums/topic/40874-spotting-during-2ww-and-bfp-on-hpt-what-to-do/


----------



## Cppeace

Some people have a lot of first tri spotting and do fine. FX for you Glov


----------



## KateAndDust

lilmisscaviar said:


> I'm only 13 DPO and happy to say after having several losses in the past that my lines are getting darker. My test today with afternoon urine was as dark as the control line. My lines have never been this dark this early so I'm hoping this will be a sticky bean!

Wow! That is one beautiful line :) Congratulations!


----------



## Stormykins

Congrats to the BFP's!

As for me... I am officially having my second chemical in a row. Been having spotting and super faint BFP's since last weekend and just had a blood draw... HCG 18 and Progesterone 7... so not viable. My spotting has increased as well. Feeling pretty hopeless right now and starting to wonder if something is wrong that I can't seem to keep a pregnancy for more than a few days. :cry:

So unfortunately I am out this month and possibly next. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Cppeace

So sorry to hear that Stormy. hcg 18 could be viable though. Is this a second draw? What is your dpo?
I hate to see such sadness that comes with loss at any stage. :(

That progesterone number is pretty low though. So maybe you need a prescription for that hon. 
Sorry again.


----------



## KateAndDust

Stormykins said:


> Congrats to the BFP's!
> 
> As for me... I am officially having my second chemical in a row. Been having spotting and super faint BFP's since last weekend and just had a blood draw... HCG 18 and Progesterone 7... so not viable. My spotting has increased as well. Feeling pretty hopeless right now and starting to wonder if something is wrong that I can't seem to keep a pregnancy for more than a few days. :cry:
> 
> So unfortunately I am out this month and possibly next. Good luck to everyone!

I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

glovities said:


> Ive been spotting since Monday and I really thought this was my month. Havent had any real flow yet, so I thought i'd test for the heck of it. Just got a very faint positive. But idk what to believe because i had a chemical last month and a mc at 5 weeks in september. Has anyone else Spotted for 5 days then gotten a positve test that made it 9 months?

I spotted all the way to my bfp and then bled at 6 weeks and more spotting at 9 and 10 weeks. Ds is 3 now so fingers crossed you're just a spotter like me and all will be fine!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Stormy, I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## 28329

Stormy im so sorry. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Stormykins

Cppeace said:


> So sorry to hear that Stormy. hcg 18 could be viable though. Is this a second draw? What is your dpo?
> I hate to see such sadness that comes with loss at any stage. :(
> 
> That progesterone number is pretty low though. So maybe you need a prescription for that hon.
> Sorry again.

Thanks everyone. I've been using 2-3 tests a day and they have stayed the same shade and recently got lighter. So that coupled with the low number and the increased bleeding unfortunately points to chemical. I am going for a second blood draw on Monday, but that's more so to check that it's decreasing rather than staying the same.

I completely agree with the prescription for progesterone... unfortunately my doctor won't prescribe it without referring me to a specialist, and it will take 1-3 months just to get in to see a specialist. Our medical system can be very frustrating with the wait times (Canada).


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh, no! So sorry Stormy. I had spotting in the beginning with my DS that was enough to fill a pad by the end of the day. It sucks that they can't give you progesterone to try to stop it. If it is an early loss, at least it seems to be happening quickly so you can get back to TTC again soon. I hope everything goes smoother next time and that you get your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Stormy, it might be worth getting the referral and with any luck you'll be pregnant again with a sticky bean by the time you get an appt!


----------



## Dream.dream

Witch got me . On monday . My husband ended up in the hospital on tuesday . Its been an aweful wek :(


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like it's been rough Dream. Hope you get that BFP for valentines. I'll be starting that thread soon unless someone beat me to it in a few days.


----------



## MEPride

In so sorry, stormy. Hopefully you will have that sticky bean before you see the specialist.

Sorry to hear about your hubby and AF, dream. 

Overall sad news today &#128546;


----------



## meg_bellamy

I'm so sorry Stormy :( I hope you can get in to see the specialist soon but I hope you get your sticky bean before then x
I hope you are okay, Dream x
AFM the past 2 days I have had ewcm, today so far it is milky wet cm. Still getting flashing smileys, losing hope now I'm going to get a solid smiley. Have had lots of fullness, bloating, cramping the last 2 days and PMS-ey type symptoms today (irritability). Don't know if I have o'd or am about to? Going to BD today anyway and hope for the best.


----------



## Stormykins

Thank you everyone for your support:hugs:
I will definitely follow up with the specialist, just wish it wasn't such a long wait.

I'm so sorry Dream :(


----------



## jessthemess

I'm so sorry Stormy :( I had a chemical recently and it's really sad, Immsorry you're having to go through that now :(

Sorry also for your tough week dream!


----------



## London Kiwi

Brilliant Cppeace - you're the best woman for it. Love reading your posts, you're a wealth of knowledge!! &#128522;
I think AF is well on her way today so I'll be joining you on the next thread no doubt.


----------



## 28329

I have been looking for a February testing thread. Seeing as this cycle is a bust, i will joining once it's started. You do the testing threads well cppeace.


----------



## Yellow7687

Stormy- I'm so sorry. I agree- get yourself on the waiting list and hopefully you'll never need to see the specialist. Fx for you. 

I've had two days of BFNs- big temp drop today. I'll be joining some of you in next months group. Next month o day should be on or near my bday and test day on Valentine's Day-- maybe it will be our lucky month!!


----------



## rickyandlucy

15 dpo. BFN but no AF, and, my temp went up again today. I literally have no idea what to think at this point. I am losing confidence in my Wondfo's though. This morning the first test seemed to be having a lot of trouble progressing, so I went ahead and opened a second one, which ended up having the same trouble. I can't help but wonder. If still no AF tomorrow morning, going to try a dollar store test.

Keep your fx for me ladies!!


----------



## glovities

Hoping the best for everyone who's in limbo right now. I have heard good things about doing yoga for fertility, just go to youtube and type that in. I have been doing one by yogayin.

afm: i've been spotting since Monday, which I usually do before my period so I had given up hope on getting pregnant at all (which brought my stress level way down actually) so since Monday I've been less stressed. Expected AF yesterday and it didn't come so I tested and got a super squinter on a 10 miu test. I waited to test again this morning and did 2 different brands at the same time. They were both positive, although fainter than I'd like since I've had a chemical and an early MC recently. So, I am excited, but not at the same time. But since I am now one day past the expected AF day, I guess it can't be a chemical, right? 
How do i post a picture?


----------



## Mom15

Glovi - for attaching a picture, if you are on your phone, go to the bottom and click on desktop version. Then you can click on advanced reply, I believe it's called and click on the little paperclip to attach. Maybe there is an easier way, but that's how I do it. I also wanted to let you know that I spotted with DS till 11 weeks, but everything was always fine, so there can be a good outcome. I hope this one sticks for you!! I feel like too many ladies on this thread already have suffered chemicals :( 

Cppeace - I'm also voting for you!!! You do a great job running this thread!

Afm, already got brown cm yesterday when checking my cervix :(. And I would all thrilled if I had a normal LP and think it could be IB. But I am afraid this means once again my LP will be too short. In not giving up hope yet as my temp is still up!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol aww thanks gals. I try and keep up. Since so many are clamoring I'll prolly launch the thread this afternoon then. I'll mention valentines in the title most likely :)


----------



## markswife10

Bfn at 11dpo. I'm not hopeful that it will change tomorrow. 2/3 of my past pregnancies showed by 11dpo. Only one didn't show until 12 dpo (if bfn then I'm definitely out). Honestly I'm not feeling any different than any other lp. DH's count was so low at our IUI that our chances were basically zero anyway. I'm just thinking I'm out at this point. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MEPride

2 questions!

1) I read something a few minutes ago that said ladies who have been diagnosed with PCOS often do not display signs of early pregnancy. The web site didn't go into details. And I am uncertain of the reliability and validity of this web site. This is the first time I've heard if this and was wondering if any of you had heard of this? Anyone know why??? I'm not sure I believe it. With my chemical a year ago I had some really noticeable symptoms: severe bloating, food aversion, super smell....

2) my cervix now appears open... which is really odd. Still high and medium softness but open. What does THAT mean???? Ovulation already happened gosh darn it! I am so confused. Thoughts?

AFM, not much to report. My temp spiked back up today to almost pre-dip levels this morning. Body temp during the day is about 99F which is pretty hot for me. Some creamy CM, fatigue, and still gassy... but nothing that can't be explained by PMS.


----------



## BelleNuit

Pride, my cervix is often open before AF starts, I hope that's not the case for you!!

I'm about halfway through the tww now. Just chilling, not symptom spotting. There's no point anyway! Next cycle we will be doing femara. But of course it would be nice if we didn't have to. I won't be holding my breath! Lol


----------



## MEPride

I hope not too belle!! It'd be way to early for AF. I'm only 6dpo and have never experienced a short LP.

My CF is often high and hard right up until the day before AF so this very out of the norm for me.


----------



## WishnandHopn

MEP you can get a second estrogen surge in the middle of the luteal phase which can cause a day or two of fertile CM, CP more open and even a temp dip.


----------



## MKaykes

Cp, can you add me again for later this month! Short cycle with a CD10 trigger shot and IUI today. Will test 1/28. Thanks!


----------



## Nita2806

Can I be added to the list please. First time in the TWW and not too hopeful, but maybe there is a chance :haha:

AF is due 22 January, and that is also the day I will be testing (if AF doesnt show) :D


----------



## Cppeace

Will re-add you MK and Welcome Nita I will add you as well ! :)


----------



## MEPride

Ah! That would make sense! Thanks Wish! I had a HUGE temp dip yesterday of .8F.


----------



## Cppeace

MEpride: As far as I have heard pcos wouldn't cause later BFP. It can cause later ovulation or lack of ovulation but shouldn't effect your production of HCG. Now, about 1 in 450 women do not produce enough hcg in urine to be detected on a HPT or be detected really late and sporadically (I know, I was one). 

Open cervix can mean estrogen rise, oncoming AF or maybe just an oddity.


----------



## Cppeace

Alright, anyone sadly out for January who will be testing in February feel free to join the new thread. :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2424513-cupid-make-my-valentine-bfp-february-tester-unite.html#post38076831


----------



## littlemisscie

Had some brown spotting in my panties yesterday. Continued for about half the day then stopped. I'd be CD23, 10dpo & 3 days past BFP.

Hoping it's IB and not a non-sticky bean :(


----------



## Cppeace

perfect timing for IB FX hopefully just burrowing in more :dust:


----------



## Nita2806

Cppeace said:


> Will re-add you MK and Welcome Nita I will add you as well ! :)

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Tristansmom

4dpo/dpIUI and already trying not to test &#128514;&#128514; how are you guys doing?


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Tristansmom, stay strong for at least 4 more days lol

I'm awaiting ovulation myself. My temp finally went back down, my cpis rising and softening and seeing little touches of ewcm, but opk still staying pretty light for now. So we shall see in the next few days what happens. at home AI will start tomorrow if possible.


----------



## hmcx

I'll be testing around the 26th.

And if not this time we aren't trying again until May.


----------



## Cppeace

hmcx, Welcome! I will add you and FX you get that BFP this month :)


----------



## Nita2806

Tristansmom said:


> 4dpo/dpIUI and already trying not to test &#128514;&#128514; how are you guys doing?

Omg! LOL hold on a few more days :hugs:

I just found out today that I have ovulated this cycle (first time in 10 months) so I am pretty anxious to trst myself but I am due AF on the 22nd, and if it doesnt show ill be testing. DH has his birthday end of this month, would be awesome to gibe him a BFP. Although we only BDed once during my fertile days so I am not too hopeful about getting a BFP, however still hoping a little bit :haha:


----------



## Mom15

I'm 6dpo and had some very mild cramps. I think brought on by nursing. Also continue to have mostly brown, but some red spotting only when checking cm, but it's more than yesterday :(


----------



## Cppeace

Mom15, if you are sure you are 6 dpo then it is very possible be IB, that can last a few days sometimes. FX 
:dust:


----------



## Mom15

CP I know, and part of me wants to believe in it so badly because I know it exists, but I most like will never know if it truly was IB. Pre DS with a 11 day average LP I started spotting at 5/6 dpo EVERY cycle. So if I have IB I'm afraid it'll always be masked by my spotting that has not been investigated again because I got pregnant after 6 cycles so it didn't seem to have an impact on my fertility. Now after DS it seems that I don't spot this early or in other words if I do start, AF has started within 2 days once I started spotting where before I would spot 5-6 days before AF. As always in the tww only time will tell :)


----------



## Cppeace

indeed, the torturous waiting weeks


----------



## Tristansmom

Nita2806 said:


> I only did one IUI per cycle, including 2 years ago when I conceived my daughter &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995; fx for you!


----------



## MEPride

Trying my darndest not to symptom spot but today I've been sneezing up a storm and I have literally NO appetite. Nothing tastes good except for fruit. Energy has been super low today but I think that's partly because I haven't had much to eat. Nothing tastes good. Blech.

Tomorrow is 7dpo. So tempted to test but I MUST WAIT!!!! The FRERs in my cabinet are begging to be brought out! They're saying 'use me, use me!'


----------



## Gypsy99

12dpo now for me sorry im being snobby and just going to talk about myself. I'm about 90% sure I'm out cramps for a good chunk of the morning. I'm going to test when I get home but really doubtful.


----------



## drjo718

Good luck to all those still in it! Af got me today at 16dpo. I've been down and out for the last 28 hours with the worst migraine of my life. Got some good drugs at urgent care last night, and af was so lovely to show up this morning. &#128556;


----------



## meg_bellamy

I really have no idea if I've o'd :( Had a couple days of ewcm with tiny streak of red. Lots of fullness/ bloating/ twinges/ lower backache and today feeling normal. But CBD's are still showing only a smiley face and I only have one test left for tomorrow. Last night when taking the soft cup out 6hrs after bd it was higher up than normal (had to really reach for it) and thought I felt my cervix, which was very soft and open. Perhaps I haven't o'd yet? Will try to bd tomorrow just in case. Really hope I have o'd or am about to, we have bd so much, surely we will have a chance this month.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Good luck to those about to test <3 I'm very sorry to those who have had AF arrive, I will probably be joining you in the Feb thread :)


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Dr Jo. Cupid could bring you a bfp!


----------



## babyplease22

Sorry everyone who was caught by the witch, that sucks. :(

Ladies what time of day do you usually taks your IC opks and how long do you hold before hand? I tried them the month before we started trying just to get the hang of them and ended up having my first 26 day cycle ever so I would have been testing on all the wrong days. CD 7 today and only have 3 digital Opks left so want to save them for what I think are going to be my 3 most fertile days if possible.


----------



## Cppeace

I generally test around noonish. I'm usually holding it 3-4 hours. I usually mark the darkness at the 6 minute mark.


----------



## Mom15

Baby - Same here, when I first tried opk's a couple of years ago I was not aware of ic and tested with fmu and never got a positive. This time around I got ic and started testing three times a day and it turned out my lh seems to be highest with smu even if just a two hour hold as long as I don't drink a lot. So anywhere between 9-12 seems to work best for me.


----------



## babyplease22

Cppeace said:


> I generally test around noonish. I'm usually holding it 3-4 hours. I usually mark the darkness at the 6 minute mark.

Thank you that helps me a lot! :)


----------



## babyplease22

Mom15 said:


> Baby - Same here, when I first tried opk's a couple of years ago I was not aware of ic and tested with fmu and never got a positive. This time around I got ic and started testing three times a day and it turned out my lh seems to be highest with smu even if just a two hour hold as long as I don't drink a lot. So anywhere between 9-12 seems to work best for me.

Awesome thank you for this reply! The only good thing that comes from getting bfn's is getting to know your body a little better for the next month so maybe I'll give the digi's a miss this time and try and learn how to use the ICs properly :laugh2:


----------



## JoJazie

Anyone been to a preconception check up with the doc? I've been to test my vitamin and folate levels but now I'm told I am needing a check up of my antibodies and may need vaccinations galore!? Has anyone had these?


----------



## Nita2806

JoJazie said:


> Anyone been to a preconception check up with the doc? I've been to test my vitamin and folate levels but now I'm told I am needing a check up of my antibodies and may need vaccinations galore!? Has anyone had these?

I had to go for a bloodtest to confirn rubella antibodies before my doctor prescribed Clomid. So its normal :)


----------



## akinsmom2

Can I join


----------



## MEPride

Completely normal Jo. If you get pregnant on clomid you can't get vaccinated and some diseases could really harm the baby. I got a HUGE amount of blood work done at my preconception visit. Ironically it was by my PCP and not by my ob/gyn.

Has anyone given thought to delivery? I realize we haven't even conceived yet but.... I've decided to go with a midwife vs an ob. In a hospital /waterbirth vs at home.


----------



## Mamana

Hey ladies, I am joining in as a january tester :). I am so hoping that this is our month, as my birthday is January 31st. I can't think of a BETTER birthday present than a BFP! I will test around January 25th I think.


----------



## MEPride

I'm dying to POAS. The first week after O was easy to ignore. The next 4 days are going to take FOREVER. 10dpo is Wednesday.

Temps are still high. Not that that's unusual. I have high temps until the day AF rears her witchy head.


How's everyone doing. Who has yet to test and when are you testing?


----------



## Impatient27

Well I had a BFN and I think I'm 10dpo (either that or I didn't ovulate at all). Stark white. Going to wait another couple of days to test again / wait for AF....


----------



## Mom15

MEPride said:


> I'm dying to POAS. The first week after O was easy to ignore. The next 4 days are going to take FOREVER. 10dpo is Wednesday.
> 
> Temps are still high. Not that that's unusual. I have high temps until the day AF rears her witchy head.
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing. Who has yet to test and when are you testing?

Hey :) same dpo as you and I want to teeeeessssst!!!! Had a terrible night getting stuck in Ds room. He woke up around 11 and I fell asleep nursing him back to asleep. Then I kept being woken up by him wanting to nurse. So I never made it out. At 5 am I forced myself to stay awake and wait til he is asleep. Sat there 10 minutes to make sure he is really asleep and he still woke up when I tried to leave immediately crying hysterically. Then I brought him to bed and he nursed for another 45 min. So I never got to take my temp until 8am when it was 98.22, but I can't use that. I'm so mad I really wanted to know if my temp is still up. If this cycle is not it. We are weaning. It's killing me laying there and knowing the more he nurses the less likely I'll get pregnant. Enough complaining.


----------



## Nita2806

Mamana said:


> Hey ladies, I am joining in as a january tester :). I am so hoping that this is our month, as my birthday is January 31st. I can't think of a BETTER birthday present than a BFP! I will test around January 25th I think.

Welcome, looks like we are looking for a BFP for the same reasons, DH has his birthday on the 28th January and AF is due 22 January, he soooo badly want a BFP for his bday. Goodluck, hope you get the best gift you can get....a BFP:hugs:


----------



## peach81

Good morning ladies. BFN this morning, but I'm only 8 DPO, so I wasn't surprised... just impatient. :) Still optimistic, though. I had a slight temp dip yesterday and it went back up today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## London Kiwi

AF due today, no sign of her yet but got a BFN so no doubt she's on the way. Here's to a bunch of valentines BFPs ladies!


----------



## Gypsy99

London Kiwi. That would be nice! Valentines babies!! 

I'm feeling yuck this morning. Very crampy today. Temp up but my cycles vary from 27-30 days. It seems I have slightly longer cycles oing from my right ovary by a couole days. Very annoying. Negative test last night. 

Good luck peach. Too early but slight temp dip could be positive.


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Mamana, I will add you! Good Luck!


----------



## Cppeace

Just fyi,I'm gonna mark everyone who hasn't reported in from the 10th or before as red cause I figure if they got a bfp they would have updated. If someone is still waiting let me know.


----------



## littlefishygg

Congratulations to all the bfps so far! And good luck to those in the testing phases of the TTW. 
I'm looking likely to ovulate tomorrow having had my positive opk this morning. Anxious to get time moving and get ready to test


----------



## JoJazie

Thanks drjo. Yes I'm going with a midwife at a hospital. She works closely with an on who can get involved if required. I'm also thinking water birth.


----------



## missesb

Hi guys! I'm new here... TTC and this is month #1. Will be testing on the 29th if I don't get AF before then. Hoping to get a BFP before February 2nd so I can surprise DH on his birthday. :)


----------



## MEPride

I started sneezing like crazy yesterday. And today it feels like I have a head cold. But I never got the typical sore and scratchy throat. Possible pregnancy sign??? Anyone get sick in the TWW? 

I don't normally get colds. I can go 2-3 years without a cold and I already used up my 'cold' card this year, lol.


----------



## Cppeace

EPF, happens before implantation and causes your immune system to plummet. If the egg was fertilized, whether it implants or not, you immune system drops and you get sick way easier. So it is often a good sign to catch something in the 2ww.


----------



## Estarla

Cppeace said:


> EPF, happens before implantation and causes your immune system to plummet. If the egg was fertilized, whether it implants or not, you immune system drops and you get sick way easier. So it is often a good sign to catch something in the 2ww.

Oh wow, that's interesting! I see your temperature has normalised again?


----------



## MEPride

Very interesting! I'll keep that in mind when I test in a few days! Thing is, I don't really feel 'sick'. I'm sneezing, congested, and tired but otherwise feel a-ok and pretty much symptom free from other possible pregnancy signs.

I could just have a cold. I do work in a medical office so I am around a lot of sick people frequently. When my 2 co workers were pregnant almost 2 years ago they were both sick a LOT during the winter months. If I get that bfp I'll have to invest in a hand sanitizer company! &#128514;


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah my temperature seems to have dropped a lot I don't know if it has "normalized " or just dropped for ovulation in the next few days. We shall see.
Yeah epf is neat. It's what stops the forming embryo from being attacked by your immune system and allows it to implant and your immune system will remain low throughout the pregnancy to stop the embryo and forming baby from being attacked. It can also cause other minor symptoms and some women that's how some women know they're pregnant even before implantation, but most of the time the symptoms can be explained by progesterone but not always.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Yes when I got my bfp with ds I felt very run down like I had a cold.

I'm feeling ok atm but the last few days have had a very achy heavy feeling in my uterus with some cramping and lower backache. This is the same feeling I had when pg with DS but it didn't start til I got my bfp and I know it's too early. Maybe leftovers of ovulation. Still, of course I am hoping and praying :blush:

I have gotten through the whole packet of cbd with only flashing smileys!!! :growlmad::growlmad: I am not wasting my money on these again.

I had a section last time for FTP after having an epidural. My waters had broken at home and were mec stained and DS was showing signs of being distressed. I would like to try for a vbac but I will ask for the epidural again as I cannot deal with the pain, think I have a low pain threshold. No worries if I end up with another section, I had a great experience last time (small country hospital with midwife care). DS bf straight after birth and we bedshared and bf the whole 5 days I was in hospital :cloud9:

I know the epidural and monitoring probably caused the FTP then section, I used to do midwifery and deliver babies. I've seen so many amazing women do it drug free but they must be so much stronger than me!! lol :flower: women are amazing.


----------



## jlg621

MEPride said:


> I started sneezing like crazy yesterday. And today it feels like I have a head cold. But I never got the typical sore and scratchy throat. Possible pregnancy sign??? Anyone get sick in the TWW?
> 
> I don't normally get colds. I can go 2-3 years without a cold and I already used up my 'cold' card this year, lol.

I got a cold a couple days after I ovulated and it was just stuffy nose, sneezing, and congestion. Lasted awhile and got my BFP 10dpo. It can be a symptom or just a cold. So hard to know! I hope it means you will get your bfp soon!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Also, just a rant about people being nosy. I was at a family gathering yesterday (DH's family) and his cousin's husband asked if we were planning on having no. 2 (second person there who asked, like seriously, DS is only 1, give us a break!!). DH said yes we're talking about it. This guy then proceeded to say well don't wait too long, how old is Louie, you don't want the gap to be too big. Like wtf, I was so mad. 1. it's none of your goddamn business and 2. what if I'd just had a m/c or cp. So insensitive. He's got 2 sons and his wife's a midwife, he should get a clue.


----------



## Cppeace

People just need to learn to butt out. I try to never ask people about these kinda things.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Yeah same! I can understand someone young who's never been through ttc, pg etc but this guy has kids, he should have a bit of an idea to shut-up! You don't realise til you start this journey the amount of people going through fertility problems and the rates of m/c and c/p.


----------



## BelleNuit

Meg, I find men are incredibly clueless and insensitive about these sorts of things. My cousin's husband started complaining to ME about why I wasn't pregnant yet because he wanted to smoke weed with my husband! DH has quit smoking weed since its been taking us so long. I could have friggen smacked him. Another time he asked me if we were doing it right (only he had a much cruder way of phrasing it). 

UGH

Otherwise, I'm feeling bummed. A couple weeks ago my best friend told me she was pregnant. I was happy for her, but really couldn't share in her joy because TTC has become such a horror show for me. I told her that we were struggling with infertility and that I wouldn't be a good person to talk to about her pregnancy. She completely understood as she has pcos herself. Anyway, she's now miscarrying and I feel like a complete ass. I wish I could have let her share her joy at the time.


----------



## Nita2806

I also had that 'are you sure you are doing it right' comment - how annoying? Like we don't know how :nope: and it was also one of DH's guy friends who made those comments - I had to told him to please stop it (and we both agreed to cut out this friend out of our lives for a while) I even told him our issues can't be fixed with simply doing it right, and he still made his stupid comments :wacko:

Sorry about your friend MC Belle - I dont think you should blame yourself for not being there, we all do things our own way to cope with infertility and you did what you felt was the right thing, I think the most important is that you are supporting her now, and I am sure she will appreciate that.


----------



## meg_bellamy

I'm sorry Belle that your friend is miscarrying :( I agree that just being there for her now would mean a lot to her and she would understand why you couldn't 100% immerse yourself before.


----------



## Shell1987

Tested this morning and got a BFN so I'm guessing I'm out! I'm 10dpo today. Roll on next month!


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry for the bfns shell but you're not out till the witch shows.

Belle my heart goes out to your friend mc but do not put that on yourself hun, ttc is painful enough. Especially when it goes cycle after cycle and you watch all these others get their bfps. :hugs:

I'm sorry I haven't been on much, I find it harder and harder to watch others get their bfps when I should be miserably pregnant right now. My due date with Luke is in less than a month and I'm just....struggling. I had comforted myself with the thought that I'd be pregnant again before that date but here I am on cycle #5. Ugh sorry for the pity party.


----------



## London Kiwi

Morning ladies,

:( Some sad posts on here today.

Belle: thats awful news about your friend. Dont punish yourself for not initially being there for her, You were honest and thats the main thing. You can be there for her now :hugs:

Meg: Nosey people are the worst! We are quite lucky as we dont really get that many questions. I think that people think we are happy just the two of us and that kids arent really on the cards, When we finally get that BFP i think we will surprise alot of people. 
However we do get the odd comment, normally from his friends as DH is fab with all of their kids so I think that they think we arent trying but that he would make a great dad - which is true, and I cant wait until this finally happens!

So AF was due yesterday and she's not here!! 
I am a very regular every 28 days (like maybe one/two cycles a year would be off) but of course BFN this morning on an ic. 
I dont want to get my hopes up but it does make me wonder if I should go and get a proper test today?
There are a couple of reasons Im thinking that i could just be late and she might arrive today:
1) AF was on day 28 last month but didnt arrive until the night so maybe my cycle has moved by like half a day so she'll come today?
2) i've had a couple of rounds of acupuncture, wondering if thats affected it?

The ic BFN was stark white and came up quickly so i dont think its defective. 

I think i'll wait another day. No doubt the minute I post this she'll turn up!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you everyone for all of your supportive comments. Things like this are always hard. I guess I just am angry because I feel like TTC has robbed me.

Kiwi sorry for the bfn today, I hope your BFP is right around the corner for you!


----------



## Nita2806

How is this for symptom spotting(although I told myself not to), I started feeling nauseous this morning with some stomach cramps, I thought to myself thats a good sign, right? It has to be. I thought Id wait and see how long it lasts

Then....my mom called me and asked how i am feeling (she doesnt know we are TCC) so I told her I am fine, she then went saying that she is feeling so nauseous with horrible stomach cramps and she has a stomach bug, I should watch out that I dont get it.

So turns out my symptom spotting was just a stomach bug doing the rounds :haha: gosh I feel so stupid now lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Still I'm sorry that you're having a tough time right now. Those sorts of dates are always pretty miserable. Its probably not much consolation but "this too shall pass." Thats what I tell myself month after month TTC. 

LOL Nita, love that story. The TWW plays tricks on all of our heads after awhile :) Just think, not much longer to wait now!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Count me out. AF finally got me at 17 dpo.


----------



## rickyandlucy

So now that I am finally on a new cycle, I need to restock so to speak. I hear FRER's are the thing, but in the reviews I read about false positives with the new curved design. Looking for some feedback from this forum, anybody have any insight on the curved FRER's? I really don't think I could handle a false positive at this point.


----------



## MEPride

Nita, symptom spotting is terrible because there is usually a logical explanation. I'm hoping beyond hope my getting sick is a sign of fertilization and implantation. But I don't FEEL sick. Just some congestion and sinus pressure.

BUT- I do work in a medical office and it IS winter here so..... I could just be sick, lol. The TWW messes with all our heads!


AFM- my temp spiked a lot this morning. I'd be much more excited about a possible triphasic if it weren't for the fact I did NOT sleep well last night. I think more than anything my temp spike is just a result of not sleeping well. Only time will tell. Sheesh, is 10dpo here yet?!?! I had some sharp-like twinges in the low abdomen, slightly off center to the left today. But then it went away. Sigh. I hate the TWW


----------



## MEPride

Sorry to hear about AF rickyandlucy. But at least that horrible waiting game is over and you can think about the next cycle.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry about af, Ricky, hopefully cupid will bring you a bfp. The curved fr tests give tons of indents, no false positives, but some indents look very much like bfp so yeah they suck.


----------



## glovities

mark me for a BFP, please.


----------



## MEPride

Congrats glovities!


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats glovities! Yay :happydance:


----------



## Nita2806

glovities said:


> mark me for a BFP, please.

Congratz :happydance: wishing you a h&h 9 months


----------



## Tristansmom

Oh exciting!! COngrats!!


----------



## London Kiwi

CONGRATS glovities! So exciting!

Well afm, still no sign of AF. Im convinced that the acupuncture might've thrown my cycle off.
I dont think that the ic i bought are defective, AF was due yesterday so surely if i conceived id know by now?!
Bought a FRER to use in the morning if she's still not here. Or can I use it tonight hmmmm :test:


----------



## cosmosis

Hello hello! It has been a super duper long 2WW for me. It looks like this was a chemical and we are off to next cycle. I'm still waiting for AF, but I saw some reddish CM so I'm certain she is on her way.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that cosmo, hopefully you get an answer one way or the other very soon. If you get Af, do you want me to mark you as AF or Early loss?


----------



## DJ987

Congratulations Glovities. 

Sorry cosmo :( :hugs:

I have finally decided that I am going to test tomorrow! 17th. I will be 11 possibly 12dpo. I feel out though so I'm not feeling hopeful.


----------



## MissMcCoy

So with nursing I never had a period in December. 
It was by the end of December we started NTNP. Once we entered January I had a (LATE) postnatal appointment which confirmed no pregnancy. 

Another week in. Still no period, I was tired as hell and getting slightly sick at a stinky spot on the route to town. So I tested with a cheap dollerstore test. Much to my surprise. After not even a full cycle, its positive! Such a shock. As it took almost a year to conceive my last son. I got my positive on the 12th of January.


----------



## Cppeace

Miss McCoy That's Fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## Cppeace

That makes 11 BFPs we should have at least 7 more! Come on BFPS!


----------



## Gypsy99

Just copied this from another thread I've posted in but i tested! and I got a faint positive. But then it disappeared . I got excited and told DH, but then it was gone. I'll run off to the shops today and try and test with SMU again tomorrow. (I always pee around 7.30 then again around 8.30).

I was shaking and with only one other test I semi thought was positive I didn't have to shine this one into the light. I saw it straight away... but went back 10 minutes later and it was gone. I did warn DH that they are cheap tests but please let it be true!

I've marked it on FF, really don't want to take it away.


----------



## JoJazie

Yay glovitis! Congratulations!! Hoping it's a wonderful 9 months for you! How are you feeling?


----------



## romans8

Hi: can i join ?? im a bit late to the party lol... ill be testing on jan 27th i hate the TWW :(


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Romans! I will add you. Wish you good luck and :dust:


----------



## 28329

Am i setting myself up for heartache thinking im in with a slight chance with only dtd 5 days before ovulation?


----------



## Cppeace

28, it does lessen the chance but sperm can stay alive as long as 7 days , but the avg is 3-4 in most cases, but it is possible. There is medical evidence that even proved sperm stayed alive 10 days before.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Congrats to those with bfps!!!
Wow 10 days cppeace that's amazing :)
Also GL to those about to test xx
I am going to try and wait for late af before testing this time (due 27th). Yeah right. I have NO ic's though only a couple FRERs which I don't want to waste.


----------



## HeatherLouise

*can I also join please? * &#55357;&#56906;

I'm late to the party and late to join the forum - I have been 'lurking' for months &#55357;&#56384; But I think this is the first time I've publically admitted that we're TTC &#55357;&#56876;

I'm testing the 28th/29th - we'll see how much willpower I possess at that point &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## MEPride

I'm really hoping I either get my bfp or AF soon (only 8dpo though! Ugh!). I've had significant nasal/sinus congestion today and am so stuffed up I can't breathe when I lie down. I'm dying to take a decongestant. But this is different from other colds I've had. No sore throat, no coughing, no fever. Just entirely head cold. I didn't sleep AT ALL last night, but not even because of my sinuses.

Plus, I have had some watery discharge yesterday and today. Out of the norm for me as I usually have sticky/creamy CM up until AF. But as this is my first clomid cycle I dunno if that changes things. Plus I read that watery CM is a sign the corpus luteum is breaking down???? But at 7-8dpo isn't that early??

So over this head cold!


----------



## BelleNuit

Pride, I have no idea if watery cm means that! I sure hope you get over that head cold soon. Sounds awful!

Our stats are pretty similar. I also started TTC Nov 2015, only I've never had a positive. We'll be starting femara next cycle if this one doesn't pan out. Pretty crazy to think that I'm on my last natural cycle for awhile. 

I'll keep my FX that we'll both get our bfps this cycle. We've done our time!


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Heather! I will add you, feel free to lurk, rant, ask questions or whatever you choose.


----------



## Cppeace

Watery CM in the 2ww if not right around when AF is due, is usually caused by an estrogen spike and some women get that when implanting. So Fx. 

Hope you and Belle get that BFP very very soon.


----------



## glovities

JoJazie said:


> Yay glovitis! Congratulations!! Hoping it's a wonderful 9 months for you! How are you feeling?

I'm feeling fine, thanks for asking.


----------



## Mom15

Congrats to the newly discovered bfps!! 

I'm sorry to those AF got.

It's the evening of 8 dpo and for a good portion of the day I've been getting these twinges mostly towards the left. Got me excited, but then I noticed I'm spotting a bit more. Made it to the TP for the first time this cycle. I really hope AF doesn't show tomorrow on my birthday! That would suck. Cervix is also lower and firmer. Not a good sign. I have zero cm just really thin brown red water like stuff. Just another sign that AF is close. I really want to make it back to my 11day LP.


----------



## Cppeace

Mom15, are you on b6? If not you may want to try that to extend lp if no bfp this month.


----------



## markswife10

Well ladies, it looks like I may have gotten my BFP afterall at 13DPIUI! :happydance::happydance: I took this and the line showed up in the first minute or two! Praying it gets darker and that baby sticks!
 



Attached Files:







16003055_10211553065518214_8368410370741696181_n.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Impatient27

Congrats!!


----------



## babyplease22

Sorry this is long I have a lot to catch up on.

I can't believe that in this day and age people can still be so rude as to ask if you're doing it right?! Like you haven't spent the last (insert number of weeks/months/years you've been TTC) pouring over every source of info you can find on TTC, looking in to urban myths and just blatantly praying that it happens this month because you know you've done everything right. People are terrible, honestly :(

On NYE my DH and I were asked separately by 2 relatives if we were TTC because I wasn't drinking. Thing is, I never drink and no one ever questioned it but now that we're married it's the talk of the town. We decided to just lie and tell people no until it happens and then explain it was planned but we didn't want to be asked if I was pregnant yet every time people see us.

*Belle* that's horrible but the best you can do is just be there for your friend now. I'm sure she understood you meant no disrespect when you said that and honestly if there was a little part of her that didn't, she would definitely understand now because she is probably fearing she is in the same boat and needs the comfort of someone who has been there longer than her. 

*StillPraying* that must be such a horrible feeling, I'm so sorry you're experiencing this pain. :(

Congrats *Glovities* and *Markswife*!


----------



## Nita2806

markswife10 said:


> Well ladies, it looks like I may have gotten my BFP afterall at 13DPIUI! :happydance::happydance: I took this and the line showed up in the first minute or two! Praying it gets darker and that baby sticks!

I definately see the second line :happydance: congratz


----------



## Mom15

Cppeace said:


> Mom15, are you on b6? If not you may want to try that to extend lp if no bfp this month.

I am Cppeace! I take a B100 complex. Almost worried I'm overdoing it? Do you think that's too much?

Congrats Markswife!! Hope you see a nice progression. 

And Impatient look at your temps!!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Markswife omg so happy for you! !


----------



## meg_bellamy

babyplease22 said:


> Sorry this is long I have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> I can't believe that in this day and age people can still be so rude as to ask if you're doing it right?! Like you haven't spent the last (insert number of weeks/months/years you've been TTC) pouring over every source of info you can find on TTC, looking in to urban myths and just blatantly praying that it happens this month because you know you've done everything right. People are terrible, honestly :(
> 
> On NYE my DH and I were asked separately by 2 relatives if we were TTC because I wasn't drinking. Thing is, I never drink and no one ever questioned it but now that we're married it's the talk of the town. We decided to just lie and tell people no until it happens and then explain it was planned but we didn't want to be asked if I was pregnant yet every time people see us.
> 
> *Belle* that's horrible but the best you can do is just be there for your friend now. I'm sure she understood you meant no disrespect when you said that and honestly if there was a little part of her that didn't, she would definitely understand now because she is probably fearing she is in the same boat and needs the comfort of someone who has been there longer than her.
> 
> *StillPraying* that must be such a horrible feeling, I'm so sorry you're experiencing this pain. :(
> 
> Congrats *Glovities* and *Markswife*!

People are so nosy aren't they? !
And then when I was pregnant I got told I should have a drink!! Nevermind I don't drink anyway, yeah now when I'm pregnant I'm going to take up drinking! ! *rolls eyes*


----------



## BelleNuit

Congrats Marks! It is so wonderful to hear people getting a bfp after such a long wait!

Thanks Baby. I think its smart to keep TTC to yourself as long as you can. We told some of our friends right away because we thought FOR SURE it would happen right away. :dohh:

10 dpo today. There is nothing to suggest that I'm out, but I am feeling OUT. Sometimes I think you just know. AF is due Friday. Will probably start spotting tomorrow. Already feeling a bit moody, which I often get a few days before AF. I'm glad I have acupuncture tomorrow. It should even me out again for awhile. I'm just happy that I can try something new next cycle (femara) even though I know femara/clomid and TI doesn't really improve the odds for unexplained infertility (we'll go from a 1-4% chance each cycle to a 5% chance... woo hoo...). 

Sorry for being so down. Just needed to vent.


----------



## BelleNuit

mom15, I took B100 for over 6 months due to spotting in my LP, it didn't change anything and my LP didn't get any longer. Acupuncture reduced the spotting significantly (went from dots on TP to only a bit of tan cm). I've been going for acupuncture since September. While it hasn't helped me get that BFP, its definitely evened out my cycle.


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations Markswife missmccoy and glovities!! :happydance:

Haha Nita I've had that happen to me. It's the worst lol 

Ricky I despise frer. But I love clearblue :flower:

Gypsy did you retest?

ME it sucks being sick, it's been going around everywhere is seems. Hot water with lemon and honey helps me when I have a cold :thumbup:

Belle sorry you are feeling down. But you never know, maybe the Femara does the trick for you! At least you will be trying something different :hugs:

AFM....I'm somewhere between 7-10dpo lol


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Markswife! Want me to mark you bfp or would you like to wait for darker lines?


----------



## Cppeace

Mom15 it's very hard to od on vitamins. Most man made ones are only absorbed at 15-25% what the amount says. Sorry it doesn't seem to be helping. How about selenium? It is really good for fertility. Brazil nuts are a high source of it, but you can od on it so no more that 200mg of it a day lol


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, having a 5% chance, is still a chance. Hopefully you won't even have to start Femara. :haha: I am hoping for your BFP this month.


----------



## markswife10

Cppeace said:


> Congrats Markswife! Want me to mark you bfp or would you like to wait for darker lines?

Thanks &#128522; Please wait for a darker line. After so long ttc without a single bfp I'm cautious


----------



## markswife10

And now I had spotting :( hoping it is nothing. I hate being in limbo land.


----------



## meg_bellamy

I hope the spotting doesn't mean anything hun. Praying for a sticky babe for you xx


----------



## MEPride

Congrats MarksWife!!!



Could this be the beginning of the infamous triphasic pattern? My temps have never been so high! They usually hover around 98.0 but these last 2 days they were 98.66 and 98.57! I thought yesterday's was a fluke and almost discarded it!!


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/626f48​


----------



## Yellow7687

Af is here-- on to February!!

Congratulations to all the new bfps 

Markswife- congrats-- my fx for you that the spotting stops and your lines keep getting darker!


----------



## Estarla

markswife10 said:


> Well ladies, it looks like I may have gotten my BFP afterall at 13DPIUI! :happydance::happydance: I took this and the line showed up in the first minute or two! Praying it gets darker and that baby sticks!

Congrats :happydance: what a positive surprise in the end!


----------



## markswife10

Nevermind, looks like it was a CP :cry:


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm so sorry Marks :( A CP is far worse than just getting AF.


----------



## carolinalocs

So sorry Markswife.
I tested yesterday BFN. I'm not sure though how far away AF is. It seems like the clomid extended my LP. The one app I'm using says I'm not supposed to start AF until next Thursday, but that doesn't seem right. So, here I sit in limbo.


----------



## BelleNuit

Limbo is a special sort of purgatory. 

Has anyone used CCRM's supplement list? Supposedly it can help support egg quality. I'm already taking a lot of things on the list but there are a couple that I could add (or add back in). Here's the list if anyone's curious

Poor Responder Supplement for Women

DHEA &#8211; 25mg x 3/day
Myo Inositol 2gm (twice a day)
Melatonin 3mg (at bedtime)
Co Enzyme Q10 - varies from 200 mg x 2/day or 3/day and 400mg x2/day
Omega-3 fatty acid 1000mg (once daily)
Vitamin C 500mg (once daily in the AM)
Vitamin D 400IU (once daily)
Vitamin E 200IU (once daily)
L-arginine 1000mg (twice a day)
Pycnogenol 100mg (once daily)
Male Fertility Supplements

Co Enzyme q10 200mg (3 times a day)
Omega-3 fatty acid 1000mg (once daily)
Vitamin C 500mg (once daily in the AM)
Vitamin E 400IU (once daily)
L-arginine 1000mg (twice a day)
Pycnogenol 100mg (once daily)
Folic acid 400mcg (once daily)
Centrum with minerals (once a day)


----------



## peach81

Good morning ladies. Got a BFP at 10 DPO... I'm also spotting, so I'm not getting too excited just yet. I had a CP last year, so I think I'll just cool my heels for the next two weeks, and whatever happens... happens.


----------



## Mom15

Belle - I am considering acupuncture if my LP doesn't improve once DS is weaned next month. I def believe in it!

Cp- I'm going to add Brazil nuts next cycle if this one doesn't work out. 

So sorry Markswife :(

Peach - Hoping it sticks!!

MEPride - that does look tri phasic!! Are you testing tomorrow?

Afm, still have some spotting. Barely when I wipe. Cervix feels higher and softer again and mostly brown by the cervix. We'll see how the day goes. I did not (yet) get my birthday bfp. This morning was so white it was blinding. My eyes seriously started to hurt when trying to see a line. Only 9 dpo though!


----------



## Mom15

One other thing, looking at my last two charts, I get a proper temp rise and then my progesterone seems to go downhill from there. Glad I have these charts to take to my check up beginning of February.


----------



## Cppeace

So sorry to hear that Markswife. :cry:

Peach,Great line! Spotting really early can be totally normal. Hopefully you test again tomorrow and its darker and spotting stops. 

Limbo is very hellish indeed- very very hellish

Afm: My temp dropped a bit more so ovulation should be in a day or two. FX


----------



## Impatient27

Mom15 said:


> Cppeace said:
> 
> 
> And Impatient look at your temps!!
> 
> Mom15 - thanks for noticing! I dropped .3 today though, at 12dpo... assuming I ovulated. I couldn't bring myself to test again after two BFNs on 10 and 11 dpo. If my temp goes back up / stays the same tomorrow, then I'll test again. I hate symptom spotting, because if AF comes then I have to consider so many more symptoms as PMS symptoms, but my boobs have been sore since presumed ovulation (just nips hurt last cycle), and I have been SOO emotional... like cried three separate times this morning before 10am... gah!
> 
> Mom15, is your vitamin B pill just B6 or a complex? I started B6 at 100mg this cycle, and (again, assuming I actually ovulated), my lp is at 12 days so far, 10 was my previous maximum! Might also have to do with acupuncture though.
> 
> I'm so sorry about the chemical, markswife!Click to expand...


----------



## MEPride

So sorry about the chemical MarksWife &#128546;.

Congrats, Peach! Let's see a darker line tomorrow!!!!


I never realized just how common CP's are. Feels like just as many people on this forum get CP's as people get a bfp!!

AFM- I know I shouldn't be, but I'm getting all worked up this cycle. So many things pointing to a potential bfp but I keep telling myself that NONE of them may mean a darn thing! After all, I took clomid this cycle so who knows how that will affect my cycle? Plus besides being sick with an usual cold (which is magically DISAPPEARING today) I don't have any symptoms. I was a bit sensitive to perfumes and a lemon cough drop today, but I very well might just be making that up. Plus my heart is going through period of feeling like it's racing and I have to catch my breath. But this is only sometimes. My pre-O resting heart rate is 68. Now past O it's about 80. And when it races it's up towards 90. I don't remember the racing heart from previous cycles. 

I'll be more convinced by a potential triphasic chart tomorrow if my temp is high again. And tomorrow is 10dpo so that means TESTING DAY!!!! I've decided I will test only twice. Once tomorrow. If that is negative then I'll test at 12 dpo. And if that's negative I'll just wait for AF to rear her ugly head!!!


----------



## MEPride

I take that back... I have that racing heart right now and it's at 98. I feel like I've been running and I've just been sitting the last 20 minutes!


----------



## Cppeace

CP is very very common- way more often than the 20% miscarry rate. It's because women test so early now. The actual odds of pregnancy any given cycle that you are trying is around 24%

It is around a 40% chance of conception (Egg and sperm uniting), around a 15% of cell division going perfectly and around an 18% chance of implantation being successful. If implantation is attempted but fails shortly after you begin producing hcg and that results in a chemical as the hcg doesn't go up it falls drastically cause the implantation failed. Chemicals are only a thing because women test so early. :cry:


----------



## PSamuel

*Markswife *- so sorry to hear of your CP :( 

*Peach *and *glovities *- Congratulations!!! 

*Mepride *- those high temps look awesome! FX for you! :)

*Stillpraying *- hope you feel better and hot water + lemon + honey = yumm!!! :D

*Belle *- hope you feel better and your spirits are up soon. TTC has a peculiar way to drain each of us out, so totally understandable. :hugs:

and nosey and rude people are everywhere - no real solution but to ignore and put such people in the stupid category! :shrug:

*As for me* - Still waiting for FF to give me the O crosshairs. But I think i may be 2dpo now. 2 down 10 to go! :D This time what we did different (TMI) I had the big O each time after DH during BD. I don't know if there is any proven merit to it, but hey, can't hurt either right!? :) Planning to focus on healthy foods to improve progesterone naturally. 

Good luck and FX to all those still waiting to test! :)


----------



## Gypsy99

Good morning everyone.

Me pride you have a good plan. I've wasted 6 tests this cycle. Worst I've been since trying and it messes with your head. 

Marks wife so sorry about the chemical. :hugs:

Impatient good luck I hope your Temps continue to behave. 

Good luck cc peace! ! 

AFM I am so confused. My temp is still up at cycle day 30. Got a negative on frer yesterday I'm still cramping and really really hungry. I have no symptoms apart from cramping. Starting to wonder if I didn't October at all :-(


----------



## Estarla

markswife10 said:


> Nevermind, looks like it was a CP :cry:

Oh no. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Estarla

peach81 said:


> Good morning ladies. Got a BFP at 10 DPO... I'm also spotting, so I'm not getting too excited just yet. I had a CP last year, so I think I'll just cool my heels for the next two weeks, and whatever happens... happens.
> 
> https://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg500/peachswirl/IMAG0008.jpg

Nice line for 10 DPO! Congratulations!


----------



## jessthemess

I'm 7dpo and had a temp drop which I haven't had before. I did a chart search on Fertility Friend for charts with PCOS, on Clomid, using OPKs, and with an implantation dip and nearly every chart for the first ten pages of charts were pregnancy charts so that seems hopeful! I'm sorry I'm not posting or doing a great job contributing to this thread, I won't lie, I'm still pretty sad about my dumb chemical pregnancy last month and I just feel really scared it will happen again.

Congratulations so much to everyone who has had a BFP so far! And I am really sad for all of those who are experiencing chemical pregnancies or BFNs.


----------



## 28329

I had some brown and some cloudy ewcm today. Don't know what that is about :shrug:


----------



## Cppeace

Jess, it is totally understandable. I sure hope your temp dip leads to a sticky BFP!


----------



## Cppeace

28, at 6dpo that very well could be ib!Good luck!


----------



## 28329

I wish!! Really don't think so but thank you :hugs:


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Hello - hope I'm in the right place - testing around the 27th Jan. Third month TTC so my fingers are crossed!


----------



## MEPride

I'm REALLY trying not to symptom spot but it's SO HARD!

Had some very unusual feeling in my calf today. Like it wanted to cramp up while I'm walking. Never had that before. And (TMI), I was super constipated today but am drinking TONS of water (not unusual for me in the LP). But still feeling thirsty after drinking so much water IS new for me.

Okay I'm done. Is tomorrow morning here yet? I'll be so mad at myself when the test is negative tomorrow morning.


----------



## jlg621

MEPride said:


> I'm REALLY trying not to symptom spot but it's SO HARD!
> 
> Had some very unusual feeling in my calf today. Like it wanted to cramp up while I'm walking. Never had that before. And (TMI), I was super constipated today but am drinking TONS of water (not unusual for me in the LP). But still feeling thirsty after drinking so much water IS new for me.
> 
> Okay I'm done. Is tomorrow morning here yet? I'll be so mad at myself when the test is negative tomorrow morning.

Mepride - I hope you get your bfp tomorrow. I had that calf cramp thing high up on my right leg the week before I got my BFP as well as the head cold (no sore throat)! I have no clue if they were actually related to my BFP but I wanted you to know that I had it too! FX for you!!!!!


----------



## ChickieDoodle

Congrats to the BFPs! :thumbup:

I'm 15dpo, no AF yet, no spotting or anything. It's *probably* coming because the chances of a BFP are pretty slim here but ya never know I guess. Sometimes it's nice to dream. ;) 

My cycles have been super regular, and I haven't bothered charting at all in years. On a whim I sorta charted this one, and so far so good. BD not as close to O as ideal but hubby got sick 2 days before O and it kinda killed it. 

My biggie symptom though started about 3 days ago, when I started gagging at my son's chicken soup. The smell was horrid. Yesterday I gagged because my husband was eating broccoli across the room from me and the smell was so strong (I LOVE broccoli, what the heck?), and every other smell has been driving me NUTS. It's so cold here but I want nothing more than to air the entire house out for a week. Ugh. Also my boobs have hurt for 2 days and they rarely hurt, even at O. 

CP is soft and closed, didn't check position early enough today though. CM is still creamy. I was major constipated this AM and then IBS struck for a while and usually that's enough to get me spotting. Still nothing. I am shocked every time I wipe and there is nothing there. 

I'm NOT testing unless AF isn't here by Friday. I hate spending money on pee sticks and then having it laugh in my face. So no, not happening. I will just be in a weird limbo for the week. lol My luck though it will show up Thursday for maximum drag it out time. 

Anyone else 14dpo or more but refusing to test yet?


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm 15dpo but I've tested and BFN's :-(. Currently waiting for AF to hurry the hell up and come so I can start this whole thing again.


----------



## ChickieDoodle

Gypsy99 said:


> I'm 15dpo but I've tested and BFN's :-(. Currently waiting for AF to hurry the hell up and come so I can start this whole thing again.

Awe sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Emma, I will add you. Chickie doodle. I know a few who don't test till their late cause they can't stand to see bfn. Do what is good for you. Would you like me to add you?


----------



## ChickieDoodle

Cppeace said:


> Welcome Emma, I will add you. Chickie doodle. I know a few who don't test till their late cause they can't stand to see bfn. Do what is good for you. Would you like me to add you?

Nah, we will wait and see where this goes. If AF shows I'll probably disappear again, or just hang and be a cheerleader now and then. :)


----------



## MEPride

Thanks jlg! That gives me some hope. I just don't 'feel' pregnant. When I had my chemical a year ago I felt pregnant almost immediately. I felt a 'tingle' in my low abdomen and just kinda 'knew' that was implantation. Then the food aversion to chicken. And significant bloating. I felt so pregnant so fast and this time it's so different. I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## meg_bellamy

I've had some pains and cramping in my uterus since ovulation but don't know if it was just o pains. Milky lotiony cm (stretchy yesterday) but I get that every cycle. Nothing else happening for me. If i get a BFN this cycle I'm going to seriously think about reducing DS's feeds.

Having a head cold is a very good sign MEPride :) FX for you x

Also to the lady who has brown mucous at 6dpo, that is such a great sign of IB, I would be pretty positive I was pg if I had that as it is what happened when I was pg with DS.

Very sorry for the CP's and BFNS :( this game sucks.


----------



## ChickieDoodle

MEPride said:


> Thanks jlg! That gives me some hope. I just don't 'feel' pregnant. When I had my chemical a year ago I felt pregnant almost immediately. I felt a 'tingle' in my low abdomen and just kinda 'knew' that was implantation. Then the food aversion to chicken. And significant bloating. I felt so pregnant so fast and this time it's so different. I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up.

My last singleton preg I felt like AF was coming every day till like 6 weeks along and then I felt *nothing* at all. Like I forgot I was pregnant all the time, and had to keep reminding myself. Feeling *nothing* isn't always a bad thing. But I get ya. And every preg is different.


----------



## Mom15

I made it through 9dpo. Hoping I get another day without AF tomorrow. Had more of the little twinges today. Hanging on to the thread of hope that it means something. Still spotting and actually more red, just doesn't make it to the TP or pad. For those of you checking your cervix, anyone else feeling a pulse? I feel it a bit past the cervix which I believe would be the outside of the uterus. I felt it when I was pregnant with DS but I never checked during the tww before. I have checked earlier in my cycle and couldn't find it.


----------



## Cppeace

Mom15 you have an artery not super far from the cervix- it is your own pulse you'd be feeling- even in pregnancy. Hope you get a bfp and that spotting stops soon! :dust:


----------



## Mom15

Yeah, I know it's my own pulse, was just wondering if it is always noticeable around 9dpo. Cause I swear I couldn't feel it pre O. We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Stormykins

markswife10 said:


> Nevermind, looks like it was a CP :cry:

Sorry to hear markswife :(


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry the witch arrived yellow

Markswife I'm so sorry. Chemicals are cruel. 

Carolina I don't have any advice on clomid/change in LP. How many dpo are you?limbo absolutely sucks!

Cautious congrats Peach. I totally understand the reservation, keeping my fx the spotting doesn't mean anything.

Welcome Emma! 

Chickie your symptoms sound very promising. How long gone are you waiting to test? 

AFM I got 2 positive tests today....really hoping it sticks! CB was mid afternoon long hold, frer was evening short hold and lots of water.
 



Attached Files:







20170117_183014.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 18









20170117_124416.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jessthemess

Congrats still tryinf!!!

AFM tomorrow is 8 dpo and I super want to test even though it will def be a BFN. I should just pretend POAS and then when it's start white be like oh yeah that's a negative haha and then I don't waste the rest and get the same answer either way hahah


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats Still! I see it! Especially on the clear blue. Sending you sticky baby glue.


----------



## 28329

Congratulations still.


----------



## Nita2806

Congratz still :hugs:


----------



## Myleighsaunt

Got a very faint BFP x 3. 2 days out from when AF is due. Husband and I are trying to wait to get excited because I have a history of chemicals x 5 with my son 9 years ago.

Question: (silly I know) but eating asparagus doesn't give false positives, does it?


----------



## babyplease22

Congrats Still and Peach!! I really hope they're sticky beans for you both!

Myleighsaunt I've never heard that before but I just looked it up and a few people are saying yes? I wouldn't believe it though honestly. Congrats to you! :thumbup:


----------



## ilex88

Congrats to all those getting BFPs! Really hope they all stick!

I've got a quick question - this is my first month temping, so I'm really excited to get crosshairs on FF this morning. I've noticed that my temperature increase looks more gradual than the sharp spike I see on a lot of people's charts though - is there a reason for this? No idea if it's good/bad/meaningless so I just wanted some opinions from people with more charting experience than me.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Estarla

StillPraying said:


> AFM I got 2 positive tests today....really hoping it sticks! CB was mid afternoon long hold, frer was evening short hold and lots of water.

That's great! :happydance: how many DPO are you?



Myleighsaunt said:


> Got a very faint BFP x 3. 2 days out from when AF is due. Husband and I are trying to wait to get excited because I have a history of chemicals x 5 with my son 9 years ago.

Congratulations :thumbup: 



ilex88 said:


> Congrats to all those getting BFPs! Really hope they all stick!
> 
> I've got a quick question - this is my first month temping, so I'm really excited to get crosshairs on FF this morning. I've noticed that my temperature increase looks more gradual than the sharp spike I see on a lot of people's charts though - is there a reason for this? No idea if it's good/bad/meaningless so I just wanted some opinions from people with more charting experience than me.
> 
> Thanks in advance x

One reason could be that you're temping in celcius instead of Fahrenheit like most people here, that makes a difference. I've seen lower spikes than yours too honestly, don't worry. And CD 11 is nice and early for O, congratulations! (My first cycle of charting and I had to wait to CD 24 to O, it was driving me craaazyyy). :wacko:


----------



## MEPride

I think I see a squinter of a bfp!!! How do I post a picture?!?! It came up right away on FRER


----------



## MEPride

Let's see if this works....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2415.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 34


----------



## MEPride

Definitely darker in real life.... the DH saw it! I swear it's there!


----------



## Nita2806

MEPride said:


> Definitely darker in real life.... the DH saw it! I swear it's there!

how many dpo are you?


----------



## 28329

ilex88 said:


> Congrats to all those getting BFPs! Really hope they all stick!
> 
> I've got a quick question - this is my first month temping, so I'm really excited to get crosshairs on FF this morning. I've noticed that my temperature increase looks more gradual than the sharp spike I see on a lot of people's charts though - is there a reason for this? No idea if it's good/bad/meaningless so I just wanted some opinions from people with more charting experience than me.
> 
> Thanks in advance x

You have what is called a slow rise. Completely normal.


----------



## Babydust1234

JoJazie said:


> *Stormy* when did you test and when did the spotting come? And when is Af due? Big hugs to you. So tough not knowing for sure either.
> 
> 
> Question: if Opk is super strong one night and then still there but faint the next, have I O'ed? Also cervix is now medium and ewcm went from abundant (11am) to nothing (6pm).

Hi, how do you know when your cervix is open?

Might sound really silly...
Tia xx


----------



## MEPride

I'm only 10dpo today....


----------



## DJ987

I got my :bfp:!! This was yesterday at 11dpo. :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20170117-WA0003.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 28329

Congratulations. Lovely line.


----------



## Nita2806

DJ987 said:


> I got my :bfp:!! This was yesterday at 11dpo. :wohoo:

wow, very good line, congratz :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Am i going crazy and imagining lines?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test630416


----------



## Impatient27

Today is a big BFP day! I got mine too! At 13dpo. See pic  now to think of a fun way to tell DH!!! I'm totally freaking out right now...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1371.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mom15

Omg it's a bfp explosion!!!! Congrats :) too many to remember each name haha


----------



## ChickieDoodle

StillPraying said:


> Chickie your symptoms sound very promising. How long gone are you waiting to test?
> 
> AFM I got 2 positive tests today....really hoping it sticks! CB was mid afternoon long hold, frer was evening short hold and lots of water.

I'm out. Checked cp this AM and it's in AF position, started spotting, and cramps have been rolling in. Ahh well. 

Congrats on your bfps!


----------



## Mom15

Not sure if I am more disappointed about not being pregnant or the fact that my LP is still only 9 days?? I think the short LP is worse as it prevent pregnancy most likely :(


----------



## London Kiwi

All these BFPs, amazing ladies!

Cppeace, I think you can officially mark me as out - AF is still not here and i've had the smallest amount of spotting, its bizarre. Such a teeny tiny amount that I took another IC this morning but BFN as of course I knew it would be.

Im totally convinced that the couple of sessions of acupuncture have messed my cycle up. On a good note, I believe its making me sleep more and I feel better and more positive in general so thats great. I have another session tonight so I'll be chatting to him about the side effects of your cycle, hopefully it will return to normal.

Im not even sure if im on CD1,2,3??! Because i've not had a bleed.

How confusing!!


----------



## Nita2806

Tested today and BFN on 11dpo :(


----------



## jlg621

Mepride - I def see it. It's light but it's there! Congrats! I hope it gets darker for you. I got my first at 10 dpo but it wasnt as dark as the control line until a day or two before I was supposed to miss aF. I did a digital at 12dpo and it said pregnant! Can't confuse that lol! 

Congrats to the other ladies too!! Sorry by the time I got to write I couldn't remember all the names!

Good bfp day!! Yay!


----------



## BelleNuit

Got some faint pink spotting today, so I as good as out. 12 dpo. AF due Friday. 

I'm thinking I may go fill my femara prescription over my lunch break.


----------



## London Kiwi

Sorry Belle :(
Be joining you for another month! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Kiwi, its nice to know there will still be others joining me for another cycle.


----------



## London Kiwi

This seems like a lucky thread! Planning to take some of this luck to the Valentines thread. Has to be our month soon Belle! :hugs:


----------



## peach81

Good morning, ladies! And congrats to all of the new BFPS! stillpraying, myleighs, MEPride, DJ987, and Impatient... I hope all of our beans stick!

AFM, today's line at 11 DPO is a tad darker than yesterday's; nothing too impressive just yet. However, the spotting stopped yesterday at midday, and my temp went up even higher... so, all good signs, but it's still too early to call.

Edit: Whoops... spoke too soon. Spotting started again. Figures...


----------



## DJ987

Wow, it really is a BFP explosion! How many are we up to now?! Congratulations everyone!

Sorry to those who are out :( sending lots of :dust: for next month xx


----------



## Tristansmom

Congrats all you BFPs!! So exciting!!

AFM, I'm 7 DPO and my cervix is so high this morning I can't feel it... trying desperately not to read into it....


----------



## SSLmama

Hello everyone. I will be testing Jan 28-29th! Prayers for all of us!!


----------



## StillPraying

Good luck SSL!

Tristan I don't know anything about CP but I hope that's a good sign for you!

Peach I hope the spotting stops soon and doesn't mean anything. 

Congrats to all of the BFPs:happydance:

Sorry to those the witch got, fx for your next cycle! BFP valentines for everyone :kiss:

This mornings frer was super faint. I hate frer. I'm not sure how many DPO I am due to a super strange cycle. AF should be here on the 27th.


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats to all the bfp! I'll update everyone soon. 
Kiwi, youbdo not have cd 1 till there is flow not spotting.
Sorry for the spotting, Belle.


----------



## Cppeace

Alright, I believe I got everyone caught up, let me know if I made any mistakes. That brings us to 18 BFP, with 3 sad chemicals- Which means we blew the 20% stat away! Let's keep going!


----------



## Mamana

Hey! When did you all start trying to conceive? 

My SO and I just officially started trying last month. :)


----------



## Cppeace

Mamana, I've been trying on and off since June 2015.
Tried (with lack of sex often) June of 15-January of 16 then had a 3 month limbo of unknown that ended in miscarriage May of 16 then back to trying July of 16 (still lack of sex) and tried until September of 16 then took off Oct, Nov of 16 and back to trying in December of 16 So whatever that comes out to overall.


----------



## 28329

3 months for me.


----------



## MEPride

Mamana,

I've been trying to conceive since Dec 2015. But I was also diagnosed with PCOS and went on my first round of clomid this month.


CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP'S! Today is a very special day indeed to have so many bfp's!


----------



## peach81

Mamana said:


> Hey! When did you all start trying to conceive?
> 
> My SO and I just officially started trying last month. :)

March 2016. Got a BFP on the first try, which ended in a CP. Then stopped trying from April until December. So technically, it's been 10 months, but this is actually our third cycle.


----------



## ilex88

Estarla said:


> ilex88 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those getting BFPs! Really hope they all stick!
> 
> I've got a quick question - this is my first month temping, so I'm really excited to get crosshairs on FF this morning. I've noticed that my temperature increase looks more gradual than the sharp spike I see on a lot of people's charts though - is there a reason for this? No idea if it's good/bad/meaningless so I just wanted some opinions from people with more charting experience than me.
> 
> Thanks in advance x
> 
> One reason could be that you're temping in celcius instead of Fahrenheit like most people here, that makes a difference. I've seen lower spikes than yours too honestly, don't worry. And CD 11 is nice and early for O, congratulations! (My first cycle of charting and I had to wait to CD 24 to O, it was driving me craaazyyy). :wacko:Click to expand...

Thank you. I did wonder if it was to do with measuring in C rather than F. One of the reasons I started temping was because my cycle is only 25 or 26 days, and I was wondering if that meant I had a short LP, or if I was ovulating early... looks like it's early O!



28329 said:


> ilex88 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those getting BFPs! Really hope they all stick!
> 
> I've got a quick question - this is my first month temping, so I'm really excited to get crosshairs on FF this morning. I've noticed that my temperature increase looks more gradual than the sharp spike I see on a lot of people's charts though - is there a reason for this? No idea if it's good/bad/meaningless so I just wanted some opinions from people with more charting experience than me.
> 
> Thanks in advance x
> 
> You have what is called a slow rise. Completely normal.Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I wasn't too worried because I figured as long as it's heading in the right direction it's probably alright, but it's good to have some reassurance!


----------



## ilex88

Mamana said:


> Hey! When did you all start trying to conceive?
> 
> My SO and I just officially started trying last month. :)

We're on the 3rd cycle of trying, similar to a few other people here by the looks of it!


----------



## PSamuel

Woah!!!! It's raining BFPs!!!! :happydance:

Congratulations ladies!!! :hugs:

This is our 5th cycle trying. Started in September 2016. My how quickly time flies! :)


----------



## Tristansmom

This was my second cycle of IUI. Oddly enough, my wife and I can't get pregnant on our own.... lololol :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Estarla

Congratulations on all these bfps!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

London Kiwi said:


> This seems like a lucky thread! Planning to take some of this luck to the Valentines thread. Has to be our month soon Belle! :hugs:

Aww I love the idea of heading to the Valentine's thread :) Here's to hoping cycle 18 with femara will be my lucky one! Now just have to wait till Cycle 17 finishes up. AF due in 2 days!


----------



## StillPraying

Mamana This is cycle #5 TTC since losing my son in Aug. really hoping this isn't another chemical. Tomorrows test should tell.


----------



## jessthemess

This is my 3rd cycle on Clomid and TTCing, after I stopped BFing my daughter in Kuly. First cycle of Clomid, I didn't ovulate. Last cycle I had a chemical pregnancy. SO fingers crossed for me this is is. We tried nearly three years for our first though.


I'm not a symptom spotter and until last cycle I've never really tested early. But I feel hopeful this cycle because my chart looks good and so I might just test tomorrow for fun. I have like 50 Wondfos so why not!


----------



## meg_bellamy

This is our 4th cycle trying :) I am about 5dpo I think,getting very thick white cm.

Congrats to all the bfps :)


----------



## tbfromlv

This is our 2nd cycle TTC. I'm hoping I even ovulate this cycle! I have a drs appt tomorrow to check things out. I wonder if clomid will be prescribed for me...


----------



## StillPraying

Tbfromlv is there a reason you would need clomid? Just curious.


----------



## Nita2806

tbfromlv said:


> This is our 2nd cycle TTC. I'm hoping I even ovulate this cycle! I have a drs appt tomorrow to check things out. I wonder if clomid will be prescribed for me...

Do you have any reason to believe that you are not Ovulating? If your doctor can confirm you are not Ovulating, they might prescribe Clomid yes.


----------



## JoJazie

So why might someone at 8DPO have dry cm consistently and a sudden blob of thick white cm?? Followed by dry again?


----------



## Gypsy99

JoJazie I think they talk about estrogen surges around your DPO which can cause EW CM etc so could be that?

Congrats to everyone's BFP's and sorry to those that haven't got that baby yet :hugs:

I'm now on Cycle day 31, but my temp has completely dropped. It is not nearly 9pm and I haven't even had spotting today. I am so confused right now. Usually every time I have a temp drop like this I have bleeding within 12 hours. I hope next cycle isn't this evil!!


----------



## 28329

Fertility friend took away my crosshairs :cry:


----------



## JoJazie

*Belle* that's great news that your accupuncture is working to help with the cycles.

*Peach81* I hope it's a sticky BFP!

*Psamuel* and *28 *be aware that FF can be wrong - mine said I O the day before I actually did! I know this because a fertility specialist told me so! I'd go by cm more reliably.

*Chickiedoodle* I'm the same. No testing! I refuse to put myself through that. Stay strong!

*Stillpraying *i hope you're not still praying! Fx!

Fx *mileighsaunt*!

*mepride* I hope it's the one!

*Dj* that looks fabulous! Congratulations!!

*Impatient*!!! Yay! How did you tell Dh? I bet he was thrilled!


----------



## carolinalocs

Woah! Gone for just over a day and :bfp:s are everywhere!Congratulations!

AFM, I'm hanging out here 16 dpiui singing the limbo song to myself.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry, 28, but yeah with those new low temps I'd agree.


----------



## Impatient27

JoJazie said:


> *Belle* that's great news that your accupuncture is working to help with the cycles.
> 
> *Peach81* I hope it's a sticky BFP!
> 
> *Psamuel* and *28 *be aware that FF can be wrong - mine said I O the day before I actually did! I know this because a fertility specialist told me so! I'd go by cm more reliably.
> 
> *Chickiedoodle* I'm the same. No testing! I refuse to put myself through that. Stay strong!
> 
> *Stillpraying *i hope you're not still praying! Fx!
> 
> Fx *mileighsaunt*!
> 
> *mepride* I hope it's the one!
> 
> *Dj* that looks fabulous! Congratulations!!
> 
> *Impatient*!!! Yay! How did you tell Dh? I bet he was thrilled!

Jojazie, I gave him this when he got home from work. He's still in shock! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1375.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## peach81

Impatient27 said:


> Jojazie, I gave him this when he got home from work. He's still in shock! :happydance:

LOL! That's so cute!

I've decided to wait until the 6th week to tell my boyfriend... that is, unless he asks before then. I haven't thought of a special way to tell him... I might steal your monkey idea!


----------



## Impatient27

Go for it peach!  I couldn't conceal it from him... I'm a terrible liar. We will see how long it takes for me to slip and accidentally tell coworkers...


----------



## BelleNuit

Awww, 28 So sorry to see your crosshairs got removed :(


----------



## PSamuel

28329 said:


> Fertility friend took away my crosshairs :cry:

Sorry about the crosshairs 28 :( 

It's really frustrating, last month FF refused to give me crosshairs :nope:


----------



## PSamuel

JoJazie said:


> *Psamuel* and *28 *be aware that FF can be wrong - mine said I O the day before I actually did! I know this because a fertility specialist told me so! I'd go by cm more reliably.

This is the first time, after signing up, that FF has give me solid crosshairs on the 3rd day after O. This time I think it is on track, because it coincides with the OPK peak, CM and also the ovulation pinches I had. So looks like we covered the right days for BD. No sitting here and hoping and praying this is the perfect cycle! :D


----------



## HeatherLouise

The TWW is always long but for some reason it seems longer this time :shrug:

I'm 5/6dpo - I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot because I have none anyway - but I just feel 'different' this cycle. 

I can test in 4/5 days. I really need to find a hobby to pass the time lol 

I love reading everyone's individual stories! 

:dust: to you all :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Im throwing in the towel with this cycle. Yesterday i recieved my cbafm and 30 pregnancy tests so im super excited to start a new cycle and use it.


----------



## meg_bellamy

I have a bit of a sore throat today. Also both my nipples are hurting now when feeding DS, a different kind of pain I haven't felt before. It's really making me get my hopes up [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## meg_bellamy

HeatherLouise said:


> The TWW is always long but for some reason it seems longer this time :shrug:
> 
> I'm 5/6dpo - I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot because I have none anyway - but I just feel 'different' this cycle.
> 
> I can test in 4/5 days. I really need to find a hobby to pass the time lol
> 
> I love reading everyone's individual stories!
> 
> :dust: to you all :hugs:

Hello, we're about the same dpo (think I'm about 5-6dpo). Good luck to you :) I usually start testing at like 8dpo but I'm going to try my hardest to wait pretty much until AF is due.


----------



## BelleNuit

28 I'm throwing in the towel too, spotting is just getting worse. AF should be here tomorrow for me. I hope you'll get to start a nice fresh cycle soon!

I'm looking forward to starting femara, even if I'm not holding my breath that it will actually work


----------



## Cppeace

Well, hoping you two have better luck getting Cupid to bring you BFPs!


----------



## tbfromlv

Nita & still- I have very irregular and unpredictable cycles. My last three cycles were 30 days, 152 days, and 69 days. I could still be ovulating and just not having AF. Doctor is going to do ultrasound to check for PCOS, fibroids or anything else in there that could cause it. For now, opk every day ($$$) and Clomid in May otherwise.


----------



## Stormykins

tbfromlv said:


> Nita & still- I have very irregular and unpredictable cycles. My last three cycles were 30 days, 152 days, and 69 days. I could still be ovulating and just not having AF. Doctor is going to do ultrasound to check for PCOS, fibroids or anything else in there that could cause it. For now, opk every day ($$$) and Clomid in May otherwise.

tbfromlv, I had cycles like that before I had my daughter. I took clomid in the middle of a long cycle (around day 40something) and it helped me ovulate and I got a BFP! She is now 2.5. Might be worth a try? I wouldn't have the patience to wait until May :dohh:


----------



## tbfromlv

Impatient- that is so cute!! I always imagine cute ways to tell DH whenever the BFP comes


----------



## tbfromlv

stormy- I normally don't want to take medication but I was hoping she would let me go ahead and get on Clomid. I'm not very patient either lol so hopefully I get lucky by then and don't even have to worry about it. It's just frustrating


----------



## meg_bellamy

BelleNuit said:


> 28 I'm throwing in the towel too, spotting is just getting worse. AF should be here tomorrow for me. I hope you'll get to start a nice fresh cycle soon!
> 
> I'm looking forward to starting femara, even if I'm not holding my breath that it will actually work

Good luck Belle, I hope the femara works for you :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks meg :) I'm closing out my last night of this cycle with some chocolate and wine. I think that's a nice way to celebrate a good effort spent.


----------



## Cppeace

Well ladies with my now very neg opk and my temp spike this morn I believe I ovulated while I slept last night. Tomorrow's temp should confirm. We covered the inseminating pretty well if so with 2 days before 1 day before and day after so here's hoping.


----------



## jlg621

Cppeace said:


> Well ladies with my now very neg opk and my temp spike this morn I believe I ovulated while I slept last night. Tomorrow's temp should confirm. We covered the inseminating pretty well if so with 2 days before 1 day before and day after so here's h,oping.

GL Cppeace! I hope this is your month!!


----------



## Cppeace

thanks :) Think I'll go cut my pineapple now :)


----------



## 28329

BelleNuit said:


> 28 I'm throwing in the towel too, spotting is just getting worse. AF should be here tomorrow for me. I hope you'll get to start a nice fresh cycle soon!
> 
> I'm looking forward to starting femara, even if I'm not holding my breath that it will actually work

Thank you! I hope the famera works for you. We can cheer each other on in the February thread.


----------



## JoJazie

Tristansmom said:


> This was my second cycle of IUI. Oddly enough, my wife and I can't get pregnant on our own.... lololol :winkwink: :haha:

Lol :haha:


----------



## JoJazie

*Impatient* that's so sweet! I bet once he can let the shock settle, he will be so thrilled he'll want to tell the world! Are either of you good at keeping secrets?? Oh, I just read your next post! Don't tell coworkers!!! No! Stop sign up! Bad idea! Just keep it in for a couple weeks!

*Peach*, youre a tough one - I'd want to run and tell him! But I can see where you're coming from. So exciting!

*psamuel* end of the day, if there was bd, there was some sort of ewcm-ish, I'd say you're in!! Yay (sort of) to the TWW! (Better than the lead up to the TWW!)

Welcome to the TWW *ccpeace* ;)


----------



## MEPride

Psamuel! I had EWCM right around implantation and I am now dry as a bone!!! But 3 days of positive darkening HPTs don't lie! This could be your month!!

Cppeace, amazing temp rise!!!! Yay for ovulation!


AFM, checking in. Still in shock. Still POAS every day and analyzing the lines to see if they're getting darker (they are!). FMU is ridiculously dark despite drinking copious amounts of water. If I had known what to look for that would have been my first clue. Still no real symptoms except yesterday the smell of my own hair product was terrible, lol. It lasted about an hour so everytime I turned around and smelled my hair I was like "UGH!". &#128514; not nauseating just repulsive. Guess I won't be using that product for a while. 

Going in for my beta hcg this morning. My first prenatal appointment isn't until March 3!!!!


Good luck ladies and baby dust to you!! I'm still lurking here and hope you all get your bfp's soon!!!


----------



## meg_bellamy

The heavy crampy feeling I had at 1-3dpo has come back and my nipples are hurting sooooooooooooo much. Lots of thick white cm. Aaaaargh this is the most symptoms in a tww I've had so far.


----------



## peach81

Congratulations again, MEP! My line is getting darker too, so that gives me a lot of hope. I'm still only 13 DPO, and I feel like I'm beginning yet another TWW slow crawl: the time before a heartbeat is formed! LOL


----------



## Cppeace

Looks like the temp was just a fluke. Sigh. Not happened yet.


----------



## jessthemess

I'm 10dpo and BFN. When I had my chemical last month I was getting BFPs by 9 dpo, so I'm guessing I'm out this month. Such a bummer. &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## jessthemess

I'm 10dpo and BFN. When I had my chemical last month I was getting BFPs by 9 dpo, so I'm guessing I'm out this month. Such a bummer. &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## BelleNuit

28329 said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> 28 I'm throwing in the towel too, spotting is just getting worse. AF should be here tomorrow for me. I hope you'll get to start a nice fresh cycle soon!
> 
> I'm looking forward to starting femara, even if I'm not holding my breath that it will actually work
> 
> Thank you! I hope the famera works for you. We can cheer each other on in the February thread.Click to expand...

See you over there 28! Good luck to all the testers left here! I'm going to unfollow the thread as my time has officially come and gone. Cycle 18 has arrived. Oh my!


----------



## Cppeace

Not really Jess, you could implant later. Every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Dream.dream

Ccpeaxe i cant seem to find it in the thread any updates for you?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, temp fell so ovulation has not occurred as of yet.


----------



## PSamuel

Cppeace said:


> Yeah, temp fell so ovulation has not occurred as of yet.

Could it be a fallback temp? Maybe tomorrow's temp will give you a better idea?


----------



## Cppeace

Very unlikely with me. I've had a fallback on 3dpo before but never 2dpo. Also I don't feel sleepy like I usually do just after ovulation so double doubtful. No ovulation pain - I should have known I didn't ovulate.


----------



## Tristansmom

Had some brownish discharge when I checked CP yesterday (didn't even make it to the toilet paper so can't properly say spotting)... Thought for sure AF would be here this morning but so far no. Hoping it was maybe IB but not terribly optimistic ... Will test Sunday if still no AF!


----------



## PSamuel

MEPride said:


> Psamuel! I had EWCM right around implantation and I am now dry as a bone!!! But 3 days of positive darkening HPTs don't lie! This could be your month!!

Thank you MEPride!!! :hugs: I'm hoping for the same. I'm usually very dry throughout the TWW. 5dpo today and no symptoms, which probably just means I've stopped obsessing! :haha: But the first half of the TWW is easy - the last 5 days - ufffff! that's the toughest for me :D

Hope your beta hcg test shows us great numbers. Do share with us! :)


----------



## PSamuel

JoJazie said:


> *psamuel* end of the day, if there was bd, there was some sort of ewcm-ish, I'd say you're in!! Yay (sort of) to the TWW! (Better than the lead up to the TWW!)

Thanks JoJazie!! :hugs: Yes - the TWW so far (5dpo) has been quiet chilled out - can't say the same for next week!!! :haha:


----------



## Dream.dream

Cppeace said:


> Very unlikely with me. I've had a fallback on 3dpo before but never 2dpo. Also I don't feel sleepy like I usually do just after ovulation so double doubtful. No ovulation pain - I should have known I didn't ovulate.

Oh no . I hope it happens for you soon


----------



## fxmummyduck

So I've been cramping on and off for a few days, had some watery cm and then today had a big gush of watery cm followed by finally seeing some ewcm!!! But we've bd 7 times in the last 8 days and dh is feeling knackered! He said he'll try and manage tonight but this afternoon he was too tired. Wish we hadn't started bding so soon but without using opks this month I didn't want to miss a chance if I Od early because of last months 23 day cycle. Fingers crossed hubby manages it tonight, I'm so anxious to keep going and bd some more. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tristansmom

Fx mummyduck!!


----------



## sheeps24

I'm out for this month! Popping along to February thread!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that sheeps, hope you get that BFP in February though!


----------



## fxmummyduck

So, I had a load of ewcm this morning but I think going by very distinct pains in my left side I've Od this afternoon. We didn't get to bd yesterday but we did this afternoon. I'm worried we've missed it by not bding the day before O, we did bd 16, 17, 18, 19 and 21st today. My app gave me my highest scores on the 18,19th (10) and 20th (9) and only gave me an 8.5 score today.

Please tell me we have a good chance this month!!!!


----------



## Tristansmom

I think so!! Here's hoping!!!

AFM trying to talk myself down from being too hopeful, BFN this morning (10 dpo) but have been having very sporadic brown spotting (which never happens). My longest LP since my 16 month old was born was 11 days. I am trying SO HARD not to be too hopeful because I don't want my soul to be crushed if AF shows but it's hard!!


----------



## Cppeace

Any who ladies I finally got my positive opk. So, I should be ovulating today or tomorrow at the latest if opk pattern follows. 

12pm: https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170121_115606.jpg

6pmhttps://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170121_175505.jpg

If I am ovulating today I should see a temp of 98.5+ in the morn if my 1 degree jump pattern follows.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Tristansmom, my lp hasn't been great since I moved (v strange) 9-12 days, averaging 10 days I'd say. Really hope the spotting is a good sign for you if you don't normally get it.

Great positive opk cppeace!


----------



## Tristansmom

Cppeace that positive is awesome!!


----------



## Rose257

Congrats Cppeace
And please add me to this thread too I'm on cd 6 today :)


----------



## Cppeace

Rose hi! If you are only cd 6 are you sure you will be testing in January and not February? Just checking :)


----------



## amanda111308

Can you put me down for the 31st please?!


----------



## Cppeace

Sure, Amanda! Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Cppeace

Alrighty ladies, gonna do another mass marking up to the 17th now. I'm marking all who haven't reported in as AF. If I make mistake someone correct me. Can't wait to see some more BFP!


----------



## jessthemess

I had a huge under the cover line temp drop this morning. :(

I'm 11dpo so it's too late for an implantation dip and my luteal phases are always 14dpo since my pregnancy. So maybe my luteal phase is short because of hormone mess up from my chemical last month? Either way I'm guessing I'm out.

I'll check in for sure in a day or so. Such a bummer!!!


----------



## Cppeace

lol hon 11 dpo is not too late for an implantation dip. Anything to 12 dpo can be implantation. No giving up. Hope your temp surges tomorrow!


----------



## Nita2806

Can my test date be moved please, until the 24th Jan. AF is due today but I only have one test left, so I will wait until I am really late before I use it. :)


----------



## Tristansmom

It's only 1:40 am here but I am technically still 11 dpo right?? Lol... Meaning this is officially my longest LP since my daughter was born... And still no sign AF is on her way. 

Makes me wish I temped but I literally can't - you need to sleep more than 3 hours in a row for a valid temp and it's been over a year lolol


----------



## meg_bellamy

Tristansmom said:


> It's only 1:40 am here but I am technically still 11 dpo right?? Lol... Meaning this is officially my longest LP since my daughter was born... And still no sign AF is on her way.
> 
> Makes me wish I temped but I literally can't - you need to sleep more than 3 hours in a row for a valid temp and it's been over a year lolol

Lol I hear you on that, wish I could take temps too but my little man loves the boob A LOT during the night haha. 11dpo, that's great and I hope AF stays away for you!!


----------



## 28329

Ff have given me back my crosshairs. Never been so confused.


----------



## Mamana

Couldn't resist any longer... had to POAS today - 9 dpo (ticker in signature is wrong). Looks like a BFN to me. :(


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to heat that Mamana. Still very early,though.


----------



## Cppeace

Will do Nita. 28, with 3 consistant up temps I'd agree for now.


----------



## 28329

I discarded my 3 high temps. Many factors could have changed them. Then i got solid crosshairs for cd 26.


----------



## Nita2806

Anyone check their CP often? I checked mine a few days ago, on 11dpo and it was low,firm and slightly open, and thats how it should be before AF? Or am I wrong? Any way today at 14/15 dpo its very high, cant even tell if its open or closed..

Very new to checking CP lol


----------



## Cppeace

Checking you CP needs to be done at the same time and in the same position. Your CP and texture can change rapidly in a day. Usually, low and firm means AF but CP is one of the worst ways to predict pregnancy.


----------



## Cppeace

I have another positive opk this morning, lots of pain from both ovaries and the uterus area. Did another AI this morn and cramped like nuts as and just after doing it. Today should definitely be ovulation day and tomorrow should have a big temp jump.


----------



## Mom15

Sounds like perfect timing cp!


----------



## Cppeace

Well if ovulation happened today which I'm betting it has since pain is all gone now, then I would have inseminated 3 days before 2 days before and day of. Day after will not likely happen but we shall see.


----------



## carolinalocs

Cppeace said:


> Alrighty ladies, gonna do another mass marking up to the 17th now. I'm marking all who haven't reported in as AF. If I make mistake someone correct me. Can't wait to see some more BFP!

I'm out AF showed this morning.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Carolina. Hope You get your BFP is February.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Cppeace said:


> Well if ovulation happened today which I'm betting it has since pain is all gone now, then I would have inseminated 3 days before 2 days before and day of. Day after will not likely happen but we shall see.

Do you think this could be true for anyone? I don't temp so it's all guess work and I'm really interested in when O actually happens from when you get pains etc. so you tend to O once all your pains have subsided? I tend to get cramps and pains 3 days leading up to O and then the pain changes and becomes very stabby and right or left sided and is quite sore for a day, then the day after it's mostly gone and maybe just some generalized cramping. So do you think I may have Od today as all my pain has gone? I know you obviously don't know but based on what you notice. Also my cervix suddenly dropped to medium/low today after being really high. Sorry for the ramble just trying to figure out if I'm O Day or 1dpo!!!! Thank you if you made it to the end of this ha ha!!!


----------



## jessthemess

I figured! AF is here this morning. I think actually that instead of yesterday being 11dpo, it was actually 14dpo and I actually ovulated three days earlier than I thought.

Moving on to February!!


----------



## ilex88

It looks like there was a spurt of good luck and baby dust on this thread about a week ago, and it seems to have run out for the moment. Sorry to hear about all the BFN, and here's hoping the luck comes back for the dwindling numbers still remaining here!

I had a temp drop this morning (6dpo, or possibly 7dpo if FF was right the first time it plotted my CHs) so really hoping for it to shoot back up tomorrow. If it doesn't I won't have high hopes, but then I've never temped before so who knows what my normal is.


----------



## meg_bellamy

I'm about 10dpo and have not tested yet. This has to be a record for me! Lol

Sorry about AF showing and BFNs ladies :(


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear about AF Jess, hope February brings you better luck for a nice sticky bean!


----------



## Cppeace

*Mummyduck* Every woman that feels ovulation pain can feel it at different times. Some women get it for days,some get it before ovulation, some during and some after. 

My normal usually is 2-8 hours of steady growing pain focused around whichever ovary is releasing and then it will just suddenly stop. My temp rise has always come the next day. So, I know that is when I ovulated. If your pain has stopped you should have ovulated I'd say within 48 hours max, but it's just a guess.


----------



## Cppeace

*Ilex* Hopefully it shoots way up tomorrow ! :)


----------



## Tristansmom

Well I think I'm out. Sporadic brown spotting turned into very very dark brown clots tonight - still only a couple but I will be totally unsurprised if I wake up to full blown AF. Still no idea why the spotting this month as I have never ever had this before.

That means I have one more cycle ttc before I'm done forever - we only have one more shot at IUI and then we are out of swimmers.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Tristansmom. Sure hope you get that bfp soon!


----------



## Nita2806

Ok ladies, started spotting and I expect AF to be here in full force tonight. Moving onto the February thread now.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, no ovulation for me, so I will not be testing again in January. Hope all you ladies left still get beautiful bfp!


----------



## fxmummyduck

So I think I Od on the 21st, really hoping to make it past 9dpo but if I manage to hit 11dpo then I'll test but this will be 1st Feb so I'll move on over to that thread!


----------



## romans8

trying not to test early. but its very tempting now! im 9dpo dont really have any symptoms but i just wanna know :(


----------



## Wilkie

Im out this month guys. Af got me right on time. Will be heading to February thread x


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Wilkie. Hope Cupid brings you a bfp!

romans, hold strong till at least 10dpo if you can.


----------



## meg_bellamy

I'm 11dpo and haven't tested yet, go me! 
My sore nipples symptom has disappeared :( that was my most promising symptom! 
My skin that was breaking out badly since last AF is clearing now (usually I break out before AF). AF is due in 3 days. 
I thought last night that I was having some very mild dull cramps in my uterus. 
CM is creamy white/ yellow.


----------



## romans8

im a teary mess this evening. gonna test in the morning ( 10dpo ) just to try and curb my emotions.


----------



## Cppeace

Meg sounds promising. I hope to see a BFP from you soon!


----------



## PSamuel

8dpo today and woke up with a runny nose, itchy throat and watery eyes. Was weepy and felt so ugh in the noon/early afternoon, after which all the above disappeared and I feel quiet normal now. Overall fatigued and been having left side pinches from 5dpo. Breat tenderness on and off, also mostly on the left side. What do you think ladies?

Itching to test, but want to hold off till 10dpo atleast. 

Romans - just one more day - hang on! 

Meg - fingers crossed for you! Hope this your lucky month! :)

cppeace - sorry bout the O. Hope cupid brings you a lil love bug :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Hoping to see several more BFP here! Got some good symptoms going on here :)


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Hi everyone! (I'm new so bare with me lol) I m/c'd just before new years at 6 weeks and 1 day. 
The hubby and I have been very anxious to try again and the dr said we can start right away after having a cycle. (although we've already started trying anyways) 
I took an opk on Sunday the 15th(as I noticed ew cm) and the result line was clearly there but very slightly lighter in color than the test line. I decided well, I'll wait to start testing again once I have a cycle. 
Yesterday the hubby said I should take another one just incase and this time there was no result line whatsoever leading me to think that I o'd somewhere around the 15th, give or take a day. 
Anyways, today I noticed a little bit of brown discharge that I noticed twice when I went to restroom. 
I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I've never had this before and and I'm estimating my af isn't do until this weekend. 
I've been feeling very gassy/bloated. 
I'm going to test on Saturday!
(ps sorry for the essay lol)


----------



## meg_bellamy

I'm so disappointed with myself!! Late morning I had an overwhelming urge to POAS so with only a 1 hr hold I tested on a FRER - bfn. Feeling so deflated even though I know it is only a slim chance I would have gotten a bfp. Asked dh to hide the rest of my tests and I'm not testing again until (if) AF is late. 

This afternoon I have lower backache and feel hot and sweaty.


----------



## Cppeace

Poohbear, welcome. The month after a miscarriage you can have unusual cycle or symptoms. Your af may come early, but fx it was ib.

Meg sorry you're upset. You still have a great chance!


----------



## ilex88

Cppeace said:


> *Ilex* Hopefully it shoots way up tomorrow ! :)

It did go up! I'd had a restless night's sleep, so I wasn't sure how accurate yesterday's temp was. Today it's higher though, but not quite pre-dip levels (only 0.04 degrees C lower though). Hoping it's a good sign, but don't have any other symptoms yet.

Sorry to hear you haven't O'd this cycle Cppeace, I hope it's building up for a good one in Feb!


----------



## tbfromlv

No ovulation yet for me so you can take me off of January testing. I will lurk on the February board until I actually O! Fingers crossed I don't have another 150+ day cycle


----------



## Hopeful.89

I was supposed to test on the 21st of January, but according to FF I didn't ovulate until the 13th. (CD27). We totally missed Bd'ing close to ovulation, because it should have been earlier in my cycle. 
AF is now due Saturday, so we will see if that happens or not!

I am hoping my cycles regulate, I am not used to them being so wacky!

I hope everyone is getting their BFP's!


----------



## Cppeace

TB, hopefully your ovulation and mine are confirmed soon. 

Hopeful, hope you get your BFP soon!

ilex looking good!


----------



## romans8

Managed to hold off from POAS for another day today! Tomorrow morning I will be 12dpo (getting what I would describe as AF symptoms now though.) I'm an emotional wreck -gonna test in the morning


----------



## Tristansmom

Forgot to post yesterday but AF showed. One final cycle of IUI before I'm out of ttc game forever. Taking this month off as we will be trying a medicated cycle this round &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Cppeace

Well, Tristansmom, I hope beyond hope that you get your BFP for March then! I am sending you tons of baby dust :dust:


----------



## babyplease22

To the people that use Opks regularly I have a question if you could please answer? Do you still get faint lines on your Opks even after you've O'd? I know every line that isn't as strong or stronger than the control line is negative so I haven't gotten a positive Opk so far. However the lines were stronger around CD12-14 although still negative definitely stronger than they are now and looking at my chart I'm wondering if maybe I actually O'd in the early hours of the 14th and just missed my positive Opk even though I'm still getting faint lines on the ICs and flashy smiles on the digital. Thoughts? I can link a picture of my chart if anyone wants to take a look as well.

Edited to say I have been keeping my Opks this months to compare them and the last few days I haven't noticed the faint lines within the time limit it is only later when they are dry so they could even be Evap lines. BUT my days before CD12 don't have any lines even when dry so I'm thinking they are real lines.


----------



## Cppeace

I have a second line no matter when I test on an opk. Way before and then 3 days or more after ovulation they get super light, but that is me. Everyone is different with how strong their hormones and surges are.


----------



## PSamuel

Got a squinter this evening!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6540.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## babylights

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Oh my goodness PS I see it! Congrats! Do you want to wait for darker before I mark you BFP?


----------



## meg_bellamy

That's no squinter, love, congrats!


----------



## meg_bellamy

My back is killing me today, but not lower back, middle back?? 
I don't usually get back pain before af.


----------



## Cppeace

Meg, I had that last 2ww - was really weird but I have no clue why.


----------



## Poohbear_0072

Just curious, has anyone else experienced dry cm during their tww? For me during the few days before af arrives, I always have an increase in sticky/white cm (sorry tmi). This month (1st time trying since early m/c) I've been as dry as the desert! (with the exception of O time when it was ewcm and then very Watery). The only other time this has happened was when I was pg the first time :/ 
Ugh this weekend can't get here soon enough


----------



## Poohbear_0072

(is there a way to edit a post from the mobile site?) 
I forgot to mention I did have a teeny tiny amount of brown spotting the day before yesterday as I mentioned in my 1st post on here. I apologize if im repeating myself


----------



## meg_bellamy

Brown spotting a few days ago is a good sign! 
I am not having much cm either. 
I am struggling to keep my eyes open tonight. Was the same last night but thought it was because I was feeling a bit stressed/anxious. 
Boobs are hurting again when bf DS. 
Back has been killing me all day.


----------



## JoJazie

Tristansmom said:


> Forgot to post yesterday but AF shomwed. One final cycle of IUI before I'm out of ttc game forever. Taking this month off as we will be trying a medicated cycle this round &#10084;&#65039;

Oh I hope if anyone gets a BFP it's you tristansmum. I remember you saying it's likely your last attempt. Really hoping it's a successful round.


----------



## JoJazie

Congrats PSamuel! How many days post o did you test! I can see that line on there :)


----------



## romans8

Fingers crossed tristansmum! And everyone still waiting. I stupidly ran to the bathroom this morning only to find my FR box in the cupboard was actually empty :( so now gonna wait another day... Oh well ... *sigh* I guess I can manage one more day.


----------



## JoJazie

:spermy::witch:

It's a battle to the end! Which will win next cycle!?!

Cycle 1 for me:


Witch score 1 V Spermy score 0​


----------



## Babydust1234

meg_bellamy said:


> My back is killing me today, but not lower back, middle back??
> I don't usually get back pain before af.

I had middle of back pain I don't get it either ?


----------



## Babydust1234

meg_bellamy said:


> My back is killing me today, but not lower back, middle back??
> I don't usually get back pain before af.

I had middle of back pain I don't get it either ?


----------



## Ragnhild

Hi all... sorry i missed lots of days here so difficult to comment about everyone..
Congrats to the bfps i missed!! To those still waiting for O... really hope you get it and can test in feb! 
Sorry for those who are out... here's hoping feb brings you luck :) For the special cases like tristansmom... sending lots of wishes your way and hope you get it this last try. @Jojazie: love the graphic lol! 
And those in tww.. gl and there's always hope.. i had all my usual AF symptoms and didn't even test, then at 17dpiui when AF was late... got my first ever bfp after a 4.5 year wait!! Praying for a sticky bean, but at least i can say for now that there's hope for other ltttc'ers out there

https://i68.tinypic.com/vqjtpc.jpg


----------



## Babydust1234

ragnhild said:


> hi all... Sorry i missed lots of days here so difficult to comment about everyone..
> Congrats to the bfps i missed!! To those still waiting for o... Really hope you get it and can test in feb!
> Sorry for those who are out... Here's hoping feb brings you luck :) for the special cases like tristansmom... Sending lots of wishes your way and hope you get it this last try. @jojazie: Love the graphic lol!
> And those in tww.. Gl and there's always hope.. I had all my usual af symptoms and didn't even test, then at 17dpiui when af was late... Got my first ever bfp after a 4.5 year wait!! Praying for a sticky bean, but at least i can say for now that there's hope for other ltttc'ers out there
> 
> https://i68.tinypic.com/vqjtpc.jpg


congrats xxx


----------



## Hopeful.89

Ragnhild said:


> Hi all... sorry i missed lots of days here so difficult to comment about everyone..
> Congrats to the bfps i missed!! To those still waiting for O... really hope you get it and can test in feb!
> Sorry for those who are out... here's hoping feb brings you luck :) For the special cases like tristansmom... sending lots of wishes your way and hope you get it this last try. @Jojazie: love the graphic lol!
> And those in tww.. gl and there's always hope.. i had all my usual AF symptoms and didn't even test, then at 17dpiui when AF was late... got my first ever bfp after a 4.5 year wait!! Praying for a sticky bean, but at least i can say for now that there's hope for other ltttc'ers out there
> 
> https://i68.tinypic.com/vqjtpc.jpg

congrats!!!! That is so wonderful for you! I am hoping and praying for a sticky bean for you!

Temp dropped this morning, which means I had a very short Luteal Phase, hoping February is a luckier month as my husband is away at school for March/April so we will only have the weekends for those two months!


----------



## Tristansmom

Ragnhild congrats!!! THat's fantastic <3


----------



## peach81

Congratulations ragnhild! So happy for you after such a long wait! :happydance:


----------



## PSamuel

Cppeace said:


> Oh my goodness PS I see it! Congrats! Do you want to wait for darker before I mark you BFP?

Yes - let's wait till Friday, 1/27 :)


----------



## PSamuel

Ragnhild said:


> Hi all... sorry i missed lots of days here so difficult to comment about everyone..
> Congrats to the bfps i missed!! To those still waiting for O... really hope you get it and can test in feb!
> Sorry for those who are out... here's hoping feb brings you luck :) For the special cases like tristansmom... sending lots of wishes your way and hope you get it this last try. @Jojazie: love the graphic lol!
> And those in tww.. gl and there's always hope.. i had all my usual AF symptoms and didn't even test, then at 17dpiui when AF was late... got my first ever bfp after a 4.5 year wait!! Praying for a sticky bean, but at least i can say for now that there's hope for other ltttc'ers out there

Congratulations Ragnhild!!! Incredible news, FX for a sticky bean for you! :)


----------



## PSamuel

meg_bellamy said:


> That's no squinter, love, congrats!

Thanks Meg, it hasn't quiet sunk in yet! :D


----------



## PSamuel

JoJazie said:


> Congrats PSamuel! How many days post o did you test! I can see that line on there :)

JoJazie - yesterday was 9dpo. I was so tired, I napped for a bit in the evening and took a test just on a whim! Tested this morning too and I think the line is wee bit darker, but waiting for it to get darker. 

I'm yet to tell DH. We made a deal this morning (his idea) that we won't test till Friday, little does he know that I have a secret! :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Ragnhild Congrats! That is fabulous. So two more BFP! That means we beat the 1 in 5 stat!


----------



## jmack54

Congratulations Ragnhild!!!

My temp jumped up today higher than it has ever been since I've been charting. According to FF I am 7 DPO. Anyone else have this happen since charting?


----------



## Cppeace

Jmack,that is a common theme in BFP charts, a drop around 6 or 7 dpo and then jumping up high a dy or two later. FX!


----------



## peach81

It's been over a week for me, so I think I can safely count myself as a BFP. :)


----------



## babylights

Wow peach that may be the most beautiful pic I ever did see. Congrats!!!!!

And congrats to all the BFPs! FX for everyone still waiting!


----------



## Ragnhild

That's such clear progression.. congrats Peach!!


----------



## Ragnhild

PSamuel said:


> Ragnhild said:
> 
> 
> Hi all... sorry i missed lots of days here so difficult to comment about everyone..
> Congrats to the bfps i missed!! To those still waiting for O... really hope you get it and can test in feb!
> Sorry for those who are out... here's hoping feb brings you luck :) For the special cases like tristansmom... sending lots of wishes your way and hope you get it this last try. @Jojazie: love the graphic lol!
> And those in tww.. gl and there's always hope.. i had all my usual AF symptoms and didn't even test, then at 17dpiui when AF was late... got my first ever bfp after a 4.5 year wait!! Praying for a sticky bean, but at least i can say for now that there's hope for other ltttc'ers out there
> 
> Congratulations Ragnhild!!! Incredible news, FX for a sticky bean for you! :)Click to expand...


Thanks psam... praying for a sticky bean for you too!!!


----------



## Cppeace

That is fabulous progression Peach!


----------



## babylights

Ragnhild said:


> PSamuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnhild said:
> 
> 
> Hi all... sorry i missed lots of days here so difficult to comment about everyone..
> Congrats to the bfps i missed!! To those still waiting for O... really hope you get it and can test in feb!
> Sorry for those who are out... here's hoping feb brings you luck :) For the special cases like tristansmom... sending lots of wishes your way and hope you get it this last try. @Jojazie: love the graphic lol!
> And those in tww.. gl and there's always hope.. i had all my usual AF symptoms and didn't even test, then at 17dpiui when AF was late... got my first ever bfp after a 4.5 year wait!! Praying for a sticky bean, but at least i can say for now that there's hope for other ltttc'ers out there
> 
> Congratulations Ragnhild!!! Incredible news, FX for a sticky bean for you! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks psam... praying for a sticky bean for you too!!!Click to expand...

Congrats ragnhild & psam!!!


----------



## PSamuel

peach81 said:


> It's been over a week for me, so I think I can safely count myself as a BFP. :)
> 
> https://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg500/peachswirl/progression.png

Beeeeautiful progression Peach! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## ImpatientLiz

Im new here! :) Can I please be added. *I'll be testing this Saturday (28.01.2017).*

Crossing all my fingers and toes for a BFP! Its been a confusing month but, I think we caught ovulation which happened on CD19 (later than normal)!


----------



## ImpatientLiz

ImpatientLiz said:


> Im new here! :) Can I please be added. *I'll be testing this Saturday (28.01.2017).*
> 
> Crossing all my fingers and toes for a BFP! Its been a confusing month but, I think we caught ovulation which happened on CD19 (later than normal)!

I should add, AF is due tomorrow so I'll be waiting until 16DPO to test. Hopefully it'll give me an accurate result! :)


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome Liz, I will add you! Good luck!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks cppeace! Now just trying not to get my hopes up too high!

Congratulations peach!!


----------



## Cppeace

Understand completely Jmack. 

AFM I think I ovulated cd20. If my temp stays what is or goes up ff will mark it. For some reason my underarms and side boobs are sore, very odd for me.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Congrats Ragnhild! So pleased for you after trying for so long. I wish you a H&H 9 months x


----------



## JoJazie

Ragnhild congrats!!

Psamuel - I loooove that! After you test, you should give him a gift, just to say you knew and you love him so much that you wanted to share the excitement of his plan together. Hehe. Up to you but I just think it's so sweet either way. Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## JoJazie

Yay peach!


----------



## Hopeful.89

AF Officially arrived this morning!

Good luck to the rest of you testing, hoping for many more BFP's in the last few days of January!

Off to February for me, hopefully ovulating during valentines will be lucky for me!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Hopeful! Wish you luck in February. We need to devise our plans to shoot Cupid lol


----------



## romans8

congrats to the BFP's !!

so im 13dpo and i tested this morning and got a BFN :( still not giving up hope til AF arrives


----------



## Cppeace

Anything before 14dpo is an early bfp! People getting the insanely early 9,10,11 dpo bfp make the more normal 12 or beyond bfp seem late. You definitely shouldn't give up hope!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Well... AF arrived in the middle of the night last night ;( 1 day early
I'm pretty devastated as I was starting to let myself believe I might actually be pg. I don't know why my boobs are hurting when bf, I guess maybe I have thrush or something. So upset and feel like giving up. I don't think I'm going to put much effort into trying next month as I don't really see the point.


----------



## Cppeace

Aww Meg, I'm so sorry to hear that. I know how hard it is when hope gets raised. Come back and try again when you are ready. :hugs:


----------



## romans8

I'm out! :( AF arrived means I only has a 25 day cycle which has never happened before :/ hope those still waiting to test all get bfps ! See u in feb x


----------



## littlefishygg

I'm out, AF just arrived. Onto cycle 7 :cry:


----------



## Cppeace

Aww sorry you two. Hoping Cupid brings ya'll the best valentines for February. :hugs:


----------



## ImpatientLiz

So, AF was due yesterday. Nothing came! Today when I've wiped I've had some pink spotting twice and it's not got any heavier. I've never had this before? Does the mean AF is here? Or could my body just be playing tricks with me? Should I still test in the morning if AF doesn't properly come? And even more importantly, when do I count the beginning of my next cycle if it's this light?

Please help! I'm guessing this isn't my month :( But is there still a possibility?


----------



## peach81

Light spotting can be implantation or premenstrual. Since you're a day late, have you taken a test yet? Now would definitely be the time.

I had some highly unusual premenstrual spotting two cycles ago. I was convinced that I was pregnant, but then my period started after 7 days of nonstop spotting. It turns out that I had been so stressed out over getting a BFP that my emotions were affecting my cycle, which is a common thing with females who get heavily stressed for several days. But don't count yourself out yet; a new cycle does not begin until there's full flow, not just spotting.


----------



## ImpatientLiz

I brought a test today thinking I'd test first thing tomorrow morning, so I think I'll probably still do it and just see. Atleast I know one way or the other then. You're probably right, I am probably stressing myself out by thinking about it all the time.

If I get a BFN I'll try and just relax a little. Thanks for the advice. So, if AF doesn't show up and I just continue to get spotting do I presume I haven't started a new cycle? Our bodies are so complicated! 

I'll let you know how the test goes in the morning. :) Fx


----------



## Cppeace

If it is not flow it isn't af. If no flow by morn test. FX :dust:


----------



## glovities

Change my bfp please. I had an ectopic pregnancy which pretty much scared the TTC out of me.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm so very sorry to hear that glovties. I will definitely update your status. Were they able to give you the shot to fix the situation or did you have to have surgery. I hope you are alright. :hug:


----------



## 28329

Cppeace, you have me down as a bfp but this cycle has pushed me to test in February.


----------



## jmack54

So sorry to hear that glovities. Sending you lots of thoughts and love.

Cppeace- it looks like your crosshairs came up on FF! Excited for you!!

My temp has stayed elevated higher than it has ever been for the past three days, so I'm hoping that's a good sign? But trying not to get too excited.


----------



## Cppeace

Hmm don't know how that happened 28, but I will remove you then.

Yep, Jmack, my temp isn't quite in my normal range but I definitely ovulated. I feel exhausted lol.. Was just a couple days too late for me to test again in January lol If I tested I'd be 8dpo lol Which I never test that early lol

*yawn*

Barely keep my eyes open. lol


----------



## jmack54

Lol I'm sleepy too! When are you planning to test? 11 DPO?

It is so hard not to test early! I think I am going to test on Jan 31st if AF hasn't shown up yet! 

What do you think of my chart cppeace?


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Tested today (AF due Monday) and got a negative.. it was with a early detector one so I assume I'm out again &#128580;&#128553;


----------



## Cppeace

28, I don't know if I am losing it or what but I don't see you on my first page at all. I prolly removed you a while back, but def don't see you marked as a BFP, but again I could be losing it lol

Jmack, I think your chart and temps look great

emma, what dpo are you? If before 14 dpo you are still early.


----------



## babylights

cp look under 1/16


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks! Ok, I went ahead and removed you 28. Don't know how I scanned it 4 times and didn't see it lol but okie dokie.


----------



## MKaykes

Tested today, 13 dpiui and got a clear negative. Really bummed and don't know where we'll go from here.


----------



## Cppeace

13dpo is still early you still have over a 30% chance of a bfp!


----------



## hmcx

I think I'm out this month. 

I'm possibly 12dpo got a bfn today. Little bleeding 

Def feel like af is on it way! 

So that's me now until May!


----------



## Cppeace

hmcx, is it spotting or flow? You are not out until there is definite flow.


----------



## Mamana

I think I am out this month :(. Got a bfn yesterday... period hasn't started yet but it's due tomorrow. I'm so bummed.


----------



## Cppeace

mamana, what dpo are you? If less that 14 dpo you are definitely not out.


----------



## ImpatientLiz

As promised, I tested this morning at CD35 and 16DPO. I got a BFN and since AF has arrived in full flow!

On to another CD1, let's hope my cycle calms down somewhat this month!

Fx to the rest of you :)


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Yesterday was 11dpo.. really thought this month was it- so many symptoms!


----------



## 28329

Maybe your psychic ability is telling me something cp. Wishful thinking on my part maybe.


----------



## Cppeace

lol my psychic ability rarely works on groups,usually when I've had a fair amount of contact with one specific person. None of you ladies testing at are out at 13dpo or before for sure. 

Sorry to hear about AF Liz. Come tackle Cupid with us in February.


----------



## jmack54

Ugh my temp dropped this morning I'm soooo bummed!


----------



## Cppeace

Jmack, hopefully just an estrogen surge and your temp will shoot back tomorrow FX


----------



## jmack54

Thanks cppeace, you're so sweet. I am preparing myself for AF so I'm not disappointed.

You are making some progress at 5 DPO! How's the TWW treating you?


----------



## Cppeace

I feel different this 2ww. I am having a lot of bloating and sensitive breasts, pinches and mild cramps and fullness feeling in the uterus area. My temp is hanging but my day temp has dropped today so my tomorrow temp is prolly going to drop as well, but I' ok with that. I just feel really good right now.


----------



## babyplease22

Hey guys I tempted when I woke up this morning and got a really low temp but I felt like the thermometer didn't take as long to give me a result. It was probably the fastest it's ever been so I entered the temp in FF and then tried again just to see and it had shot up by .30 which seems more normal. Should I use the second temp knowing it's probably correct or the first?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Baby as long as you didn't get out of bed or move around too much, I'd probably go with the 2nd higher temp.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I'd go with second was but minute between. You temp shouldn't have adjusted much.


----------



## babyplease22

That's what I thought, thank you both. Either way my temp will still be under the coverline for the second day in a row which leads me to believe the crosshairs are wrong. I was secretly hoping for early implantation dip (thinking maybe FF was a day behind and I was actually 6dpo yesterday. But now I'm pretty let down.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Baby I feel for you, confusing charts suck! Are the open circles because you are temping at different times? If you also track your CM it gives FF additional info to estimate O day. It looks to me like you could have O'd a day before FF thinks. It's a dotted line because FF isn't too sure.


----------



## babyplease22

WishnandHopn said:


> Baby I feel for you, confusing charts suck! Are the open circles because you are temping at different times? If you also track your CM it gives FF additional info to estimate O day. It looks to me like you could have O'd a day before FF thinks. It's a dotted line because FF isn't too sure.

Yeah I'm not working at the moment and seeing as I'm trying to be as stress free as possible while convincing I've just been taking my temp whenever I wake up. I'm aware this is way less accurate but I feel like setting an alarm every day just to temp will stress me more. But after this months crazy chart I think I'll do it same time next month if no bfp this cycle. I had solid crosshairs and positive Opks last month but this month has been all over the place, it's so confusing!

Edit: I never did get a positive Opk this month but always suspected I O'd on cd 14 and am not too sure why FF thinks 15 so it's nice to see someone else thinks that is possible as well.


----------



## Cppeace

As you ladies can see I definitely got a nice dip today. Maybe implantation :) I am so excited! :happydance:


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Oh fab - fingers crossed for you!
I didnt test today. AF due tomorrow and expecting it to come. Really wanted a BFP this month for birthday reasons - stupid I know!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I'm hoping for a bfp for my bday lol


----------



## jmack54

Cppeace how exciting!!! I hope that's an implantation dip for you!!

My temp went back up a little but i feel like AF is coming. Feeling very sad and irritable today lol


----------



## Cppeace

aww, well, lets hope af stays awake.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Af got me a few days early on the 21st so I'm on to the next cycle. Waiting to O. Still probably a week away


----------



## Cppeace

sorry to hear that, hon. :hug:


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

AF's arrived.. onto month 4 for me...


----------



## hmcx

Cppeace, looks like you were right. I had a bfn and bleeding on Friday 
But today I got positives on a line and digital test! 

Fingers crossed for those of you still waiting to test this month xx 
And also for those testing again next month xx


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats! HMCX I will mark you. Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## jmack54

Congratulations hmcx!!!


----------



## babylights

Congratulations hmcx!!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Alright, I believe I caught everything up. Have marked all non updated folks as AF up to the 21st. If I marked you wrong let me know. I am happy to post more BFPS!.

Come on ladies, we need a few more to blow the stat away!


----------



## Ragnhild

Wow congrats hcmx!! Have a h&h 9 months :)

Gl to all the ladies left to test this month and the ones in feb... hope you all get your valentine bfps :)

And thanks cppeace for a great jan thread... fx you get your bfp on your bday!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

You are so very welcome Ragnhild. and thanks for the well wishes :)


----------



## ilex88

Congratulations hmcx! Must have felt amazing after having some bleeding and thinking you're were out for the month.

I got my BFP too!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/HollyCKY/IMAG0424.jpg

Fingers crossed for some more January success before the end of the month!


----------



## babylights

Congratulations ilex!!!!


----------



## jmack54

How exciting ilex!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Kaiecee

2days late started to get tiny bit of cramps but nothing else. 
Was the first month I didn't temp or take any fertility drugs. 

Let's hope I get bfp just I've been thru this before.


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats ilex! Wonderful! I marked you! :happydance:

Kaicee, here's hoping your BFP is coming!


----------



## Cppeace

That brings up up to 20 BFP Which is about 23%. That means we kicked that 20% stat in the tuckus!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm really hoping af stays away finally. 

I have run to bathroom to throw up 3 times in the last week so I hope that's a sign.


----------



## MKaykes

Kaiecee hope it's a BFP for you! 

Congrats to the late Jan pregnancies! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

BFN for me Fri and today (13 and 16 days post trigger shot). Stopped my progesterone Fri and expected AF yesterday based on previous cycles but still no appearance. Slight cramps like AF so just waiting now. I really hate progesterone for delaying AF, just want to start the next cycle!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks.


----------



## ilex88

Thanks for the support everyone, and especially cppeace for looking after this thread all month. So glad I could be part of beating the 20% stat!

Good luck Kaicee, hope this becomes a BFP for you x


----------



## Ragnhild

Wow congrats ilex!!! Wish you a H&H 9 months :)

Gl kaiecee and mkaykes... fx for you!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: ladies I was so occupied with my daughters appointment that I forgot that I had missed a period...so I tested and it came back PREGNANT! :) So I am due from LMP-October 5th. I am beyond excited.


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty Kat Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## babylights

Congratulations kitteykat!!


----------



## babyplease22

Congrats Kitty that's so awesome!

Afm: I couldn't help it and tested yesterday at 8dpo, bfn so now I'm officially moving over to the Feb thread. Good luck to anyone else still waiting to test. :)


----------



## Cppeace

Been a great thread all! Been a pleasure to see all the BFP. Terribly sorry for few chemicals or early losses. For all those who got AF I hope you will join us in the Cupid thread. We already have our first BFP over there. Either way best wishes to you all in your TTC endeavors. I hope you all get the BFPs or results you are seeking soon!


----------



## Anon010696

I know im just kinda randomly appearing out of the dark here but....WHO SEES IT
 



Attached Files:







20170201_073525_1024.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Cppeace

I see it anon


----------



## babylights

I def see it anon!


----------



## Anon010696

I hope this one sticks! We always get BFPS but never make it to our first ultrasound, i always bleed by then and we just assume it wasnt meant to be


----------



## Anon010696

i took another test and it was negative (not fmu). now getting dissappointed
edit:Took a third after a 4-5 hour hold. feint bfp. ok maybe im not crazy


----------



## PSamuel

Congrats Anon!! :D I see the line too! 

Cppease - you can mark me as BFP - had it confirmed at my doc appointment yesterday. :D

I will you all luck with the Cupid BFPs!!! :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

fantastic PS I will change it !


----------



## PSamuel

Cppeace said:
 

> fantastic PS I will change it !

Thank you so much Cppeace! And as all the other ladies had already mentioned - you did a fabulous job with this thread. Love your positivity and energy. I sincerely do hope and pray you get your BFP real soon! FX! :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Aww thanks so much! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------

